# Анатомия для "чайников". Мышцы и не только



## tortoise (28 Апр 2011)

Сухой остаток темы:
*Повторение пройденного "Анатомия для чайников."*
ч1 https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/14/
ч2 https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/16/
ч3 https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/20/
ч4 https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/22/

Информация об устройстве спины, которой я в настоящее время владею.
Строение спины я рассматриваю с эгоистичной целью. Разобраться что именно болело, почему болело и главное, как сделать так, что бы никогда больше не болело.
Приношу свои извинения за отсутствие ссылок и указание авторства и даже кавычек всем, чьими текстами я воспользовалась, в линке бы на такой работе мне бы раз 10 написали «плагиат»

Позвоночник состоит из позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков, при этом по последним полученным мной непроверенным сведеньям, на самом деле нет отдельно позвонков, а отдельно дисков, позвоночник это единая структура, просто идет чередование более твердых и мягких частей, о как (сама еще не верю в то, что пишу)! Понятно, что более мягкие ткани – называем диски, которые состоят из 
1) двух гиалиновых пластинок, плотно прилегающих к замыкательным пластинкам тел смежных позвонков; - (я правильно понимаю- это хрящики, в которые диск переходит?:
2) пульпозного ядра; бессосудистое образование, эластичной консистенции
3) фиброзного кольца. В отличие от бессосудистого ядра, фиброзное обильно кровоснабжается.
К 20-24 годам, когда заканчивается рост, сосуды зарастают, внимание вопрос: фиброзное кольцо перестает кровоснабжаться или пульпозное ядро становиться безсосудистым?
Так как межпозвоночные диски не имеют кровеносных сосудов питание их осуществляется при движении за счет осмотического давления. Постепенно межпозвоночные диски теряют упругость и не могут противодействовать нагрузке на позвоночник. В результате они выпячиваются (грыжа) и давят на лежащие вблизи нервы и сосуды, вызывая болезненные ощущения, нарушения кровообращения и другие симптомы. Так же поражаются дугоотросчатые суставы позвонков, которые при снижении высоты междискового пространства начинают плотно прилегать друг к другу приводя к артрозу этих суставов
Питание диска осуществляется по принципу насоса (помним еще, что сосудов там нет), сжимается- разжимается, втягивает влагу. Откуда втягивает? Из мышцы? Есть версия, что диск питается от коллатералей сосудов (Коллатералей- первый раз это слово встретила, то, что с ходу про коллатерали нашла, как то не очень поняла, как они питают мышцы, а уж тем более диски, можно объяснить по простому?), Ходьба и другие аэробные движения, на сколько я понимаю, и активируют действия этого «насоса»? Объясните, откуда спор полезности/бесполезности хондропротекторов? Может ли потребление холодца, акульих хрящей, и т.д в пищу, или внутримышечно, хоть при каких то условиях влиять на высоту диска? А она (высота диска) имеет ли значение? 
Исходя из того, что между позвонками суставов нет, что это не отдельные косточки, а нечто единое и неделимое становиться ясно, что вывихиваться там не чему, вставлять позвонки на место, невозможно, т.к. они своего места и не покидают. Хрустят точно не «вывихнутые» или возвращенные позвонки. Трения на сколько я понимаю нет, стереться диск не может, уменьшение его в высоте- это какой то другой процесс.
Если на мячик надеть бумажное кольцо, , а потом мяч сдавить, то в зависимости от плотности/прочности бумажки потребуется разное усилие для того, что бы бумажка разорвалась. Понятно, что мячик- пульпозное ядро, а бумажка фиброзное кольцо. Грыжа- это разрыв фиброзного кольца и вытекание ядра.
А дальше все интересней и интересней.
По одним источникам эта самая грыжа начинает давить на корешок или другие окружающие чувствительные структуры и возникает боль, по другим, места для нервного корешка вполне достаточно и грыжа не может давить на нерв.
Вопрос: давит или не давит, если давит , то при каких условиях.
Между позвонками есть также суставы, строение которых схоже со строением коленного или, например, локтевого сустава. Они носят название дугоотросчатых или фасеточных суставов. Благодаря наличию фасеточных суставов, возможны движения между позвонками. Т.е. суставы все же есть………… но с боку, если я правильно все понимаю.


----------



## tortoise (28 Апр 2011)

Позвонки соединяются друг с другом при помощи связок. Сухожилия же соединяют мышцы с костями. 
 Свойством мышечной ткани является способность к сокращению и расслаблению. Скелетная мышца каждым своим концом прикреплена к кости при помощи сухожилия тяжа из соединительной ткани, покрытого слизистой оболочкой, которая позволяет ему скользить при соприкосновении с другими сухожилиями или костями. Сокращаясь, мышца тянет за собой кость, и та движется. Обычно мышцы действуют попарно: когда одна сокращается, другая расслабляется. 
*Мускулатура спины*

Мышцы спины располагаются в несколько слоев, но ни одна из них не пересекает среднюю линию спины – позвоночник. Зато каждая мышца имеет соответствующую пару на противоположной стороне.
·          Наиболее глубоко расположенные мышцы плотные и короткие, они протянуты от одного позвонка к другому, соседнему. Пока мышцы с каждой стороны имеют одинаковую силу, они держат строй позвонков, и позвоночник сохраняет устойчивость и вертикальное направление. 
·          Следующий слой образуют лентообразные мышцы, берущие начало в основном в области таза, откуда они расходятся веером к позвонкам, ребрам и даже к голове. Они отвечают за более тонкие регулировки, а также контролируют работу крупных мышц спины, формирующих осанку. 
·          Наружный слой образован самыми крупными мышцами, соединяющими отростки позвонков с лопатками и плечевыми суставами. Это очень сильные мышцы, поддерживающие осанку и сохраняющие устойчивость корпуса при работе руками, особенно при подъеме тяжестей. Именно в этом слое расположена мышца, которая при сокращении разгибает туловище вверх, мышца, выпрямляющая позвоночник. 
*Мускулатура живота*

Мышцы живота действуют в противовес мышцам спины: они, тянут корпус вперед, уравновешивая тягу назад, производимую мышцами спины. Сокращаясь, мышцы живота подтягивают грудную клетку ближе к тазу, что позволяет позвоночнику сгибаться вперед.
·          Поясничная мышца расположена глубоко в брюшной полости. Она соединяется с позвонками поясничного отдела, проходит над передней частью тазобедренного сустава и другим концом прикрепляется к бедренной кости. Сокращаясь, эта мышца сдавливает поясничные диски, например, когда человек садится из положения лежа. 
·          Другие крупные мышцы живота воздействуют на позвоночник косвенно. Сокращаясь, они повышают давление внутри брюшной полости и таким образом снимают некоторую часть нагрузки с позвоночника. Если мускулатура живота ослаблена, то любые нагрузки, особенно при поднятии тяжестей, ложатся, прежде всего, на позвоночник и мышцы спины. 

*Глубокие мышцы* спины предназначены для выполнения движений с малой амплитудой и являются основной составной частью "мышечного корсета". Они располагаются под поверхностными мышцами спины в три слоя.  Глубокие мышцы спины не определяют внешний рельеф тела человека. Эти мышцы слабее поверхностных. При малоподвижном образе жизни второй и, особенно, третий слой мышц практически не испытывает физической нагрузки. 
В развитии заболевания особое значение имеют врожденная слабость и снижение тонуса мышц и связок, нетренированность мышечной системы, избыточный вес, и самое главное малоподвижный образ жизни., 
Если качаем поверхностные, то автоматом пойдет гипертрофия и глубоких. 
Как исключение боковые наклоны и ротация торса, эти движения преимущественно обеспечиваются глубокими. 
Это просто откровение какое то для меня! Я эту ин-фу третий месяц найти пыталась, спасибо.
Итак есть мнение, что боль преимущественно из-за спазма глубокой мускулатуры, из-за которой снижается высота диска и происходит давление на нервный корешок.
*Про методы лечения *
На сколько я поняла, миорелаксанты именно расслабляют мышцы и обезболивают, другой вопрос, что лекарства , как бы их не вводили, хоть таблетки, хоть уколы, хоть мази , они на все мышцы действуют а не на одну отдельно взятую. В больнице мне эуфилин капали- он улучшает кровоснабжение и уменьшает сократительную активность гладкой мускулатуры, и еще всякие опять же венотоники и тому подобное, я к тому, что медикаментозно неврологи пытаются именно расслабить мышцы. Беда в том, что мышцы которые не спазмированы расслабляются быстрее тех, что находятся в спазме, перекос и боль часто сохраняются достаточно долго. Тем не менее, 
Физиотерапия и свистелки и пищалки для домашнего использования также действуют на мышцы расслабляющее, более локально, нежели медикаменты, но все равно, в одну отдельно взятую мышцу попасть не возможно. 
Мануальные терапевты (согласна, глупое название,) –массажисты, я говорю о врачах, а не о «потомственных знахарях», никто никуда ничего не вправляет, и бредовость этой идеи понятна медикам с высшим образованием, тем не менее они пытаются именно расслабить спазмированные мышцы. 
Не разобралась что делают блокады- похоже тупо обезболивают локально, хотя мне не понятен механизм, если нерв пережат мышцей, если ее обезболить, а нерв останется пережат? Или за счет снятия боли мышца должна расслабиться? 
ЛФК ничего нигде она не накачивает и не должна! Лежачие упражнения в первую очередь для лежачих больных, для обеспечения двигательной активности людям, с ограниченными возможностями движения. Не надо скачивать упражнения из интернета, лечебная физкультура потому и ЛЕЧЕБНАЯ, что ее назначает врач и она разная для разных отделов позвоночника, и тем более для разных болезней. ПИР то же спазм снимает. 
Любой доктор максимум что может сделать это облегчить острый период любой болезни, выздоравливает каждый как умеет. 
Акупунктура- с одной стороны, если удачно уколоть, что то мне подсказывает, на кое то время мышца расслабляется , а по большому счету это уже работа именно на оздоровление ( с мой точки зрения) всего организма, это работа с иммунитетом, ту да же цигун и йога (посмотрите сколько китайцев и индусов сколько нас, чего то они точно знают) 
А теперь о тренажерах и силовых упражнениях. Укрепление всех мышц, понятно, укрепили, чудесным образом удалось добраться до глубоких допустим, -укрепили. Если нет возможности исправить сколиоз,а на сколько я понимаю, в зрелом возрасте, это мягко говоря проблематично, остается уповать на то что сильные мышцы как-нибудь адаптируются и компенсируются в безболевом положении. 
Есть еще хирурги. …. Хирург с которым я консультировалась пожелал мне никогда больше не встречаться ни с ним ни с его коллегами. Не дай Бог, если будут абсолютные показания к операции, пойду сдаваться,  но собираюсь бороться до последнего, т.к. считаю, что операция это такое же обезболивание, только не обратимое, и с непредсказуемыми последствиями (как организм будет компенсироваться, это только самому организму и известно, шахматы отдыхают)


----------



## tortoise (28 Апр 2011)

*История болезни*.

Только для врачей, и то на всякий случай, для понимания, в том смысле, что пациентам не интересно я думаю, пропустите топик. 

В июне прошлого 2010 года начала болеть правая нога, сначала думала потянула мышцу, действовала соответственно- растягивала. Боль усиливалась. Решила подержать в покое. Когда начала заметно прихрамывать кто то из знакомых сказал, что надо к неврологу, не до этого никогда никаких проблем со спиной не было, или я на них не обращала внимания, до последнего не верила, что нога болит из-за спины, думала невролог посмеется, но пошла, думала направит к тому врачу к кому надо.
Сделала МРТ , вот описание:
*Ось позвоночника *Поясничный лордоз выражен. В коронарной проекции ось позвоночника отклонена вправо. *Положение крестца *Ближе к горизонтальному. *Контуры тел позвонков *Ровные, четкие. Краевые костные разрастания смежных замыкательных пластинок тел L4-L5-S1 позвонков. Высота тел не снижена. *Структура позвонков *Патологических очаговых изменений костных структур не выявлено. *Высота межпозвонковых дисков *L4-5, L5-S1 снижена. *Структура межпозвонковых дисков *L4-5, L5-S1 дегидратирована. *Пролабирование межпозвонковых дисков *Задне-срединная протрузия диска L4-5 - 5 мм. Задне-срединная грыжа диска L5-S1 - 8 мм. *Позвоночный канал *На уровне L5-S1 сужен за счет пролабирования диска. . *Межпозвонковые отверстия *На уровне L5-S1 умеренно сужены с обеих сторон. *Межпозвонковые суставы *Не изменены. *Эпидуральные структуры *Не изменены. *Спинно-мозговые корешки *Внутри межпозвонковых отверстий расположены свободно. *Конус, эпиконус *Без видимых морфологических изменений. *Дуральный мешок *На уровне L4-5, L5-S1 контур передней стенки дурального мешка неровный. *Паравертебральные мягкие ткани *Дифференцируются отчетливо, не изменены.
*Заключение*
Правосторонняя сколиотическая деформация поясничного отдела позвоночника. Дистрофические изменения межпозвонковых дисков L4-5, L5-S1 и тел позвонков поясничного отдела позвоночника. Задне-срединная протрузия диска L4-5. Задне-срединная грыжа диска L5-S1, вызывающая сужение позвоночного канала.
консультация нейрохирурга (рекомендовано консервативное лечение), Лечение Вольтарен ,мильгамма,.Детралекс, Катадолон финайс, физио массаж, потом МТ.

С сентября чувствовала как новенькая, лучше, чем до болезни. Стала ежедневно делать зарядку (суставная гимнастика МТ дал), мин на 15, ежедневные прогулки не менее часа, 4-5 раз в неделю йога. До середины декабря все было великолепно.
В середине декабря ОЧЕНЬ сильно замерзли ноги (длинная история, но так случилось в 40 градусный мороз по бетонному полу, без обуви, минут 5 ) на следующий день заболела нога по ходу нерва S1 (это я сейчас такая умная по ходу нерва S1- тогда было просто больно)
Мидокалм, найз, финайс гель, ортопедический режим. Сразу положительная динамика, к 30 декабря уже все было очень не плохо
Начитавшись, решила, надо срочно укреплять мышечный корсет, нашла в Новосибирске франшизу бубновского и 30 сходила на первое занятие, меня предупредили о возможных обострениях. Дали упражнения для домашнего использования, - делать через боль. Кошечку- прогиб как можно глубже (тогда еще не сильно больно было, я честно прогибалась, чуть ли ни животом пол доставала, и упор прямыми ногами и руками и то же прогиб ( у йогов – это собака мордой вверх, но там говорили, сильными ногами спину удерживать от из лишнего прогиба) а у бубновского- расслабить и прогнуть как можно глубже, еще несколько упражнений, но они у меня подозрений в травмоопасности не вызывают. 4 января сказала тренеру о исправном исполнении упражнений и ухудшении состояния, проверили методику выполнения. Одобрили, сказали продолжать. На тренажерах, сомнения у меня по технике нижней и верхней тяге, и махи ногой в прогибе с весом. Сходила еще на занятия 4, 6 и 8 января, становилось все хуже. на 10 была планово записана на прием к своему неврологу, с 8 по 10 еле дожила ( мой доктор на праздники уезжала из города) спала в колено локтевой и двигалась так же, не встать не лечь, только на четырех костях. Вольтарен и колола и свечи и найз в таблетках- без полезно, невролог на меня долго смотреть не стала, госпитализировала утром 11. 
Проконсультировались сразу с нейрохирургом, т.к. я сказала, что если есть возможность не оперироваться, я хочу попробовать без операции, решили 3 дня лечимся, если нет положительной динамики – оперируемся, если есть то 14 дней лечимся, 14 отдыхаем 14 лечимся, по результатам решаем.
Первая ночь была «веселенькой». За день мне поставили 2 капельницы, куча таблеток на ночь укол (не знаю чего) но впервые за трое суток уснула лежа, через 2 часа проснулась, поняла, лучше бы не просыпалась. Выползла в больничный коридор, медсестра сказала, что обезболит не раньше, чем ч/з 4 часа. Сидеть, лежать, стоять, ходить я не могла. А вот ходить на 4х костях- я почувствовала, что могу ползком 4 часа прожить. Через часа полтора я УШЛА в палату, мне стало значительно легче. Остатки этой и последующих штук 5-6 я провела следующим образом. Спала на в колено локтевой (под живот свернула дополнительный матрас +подушки) 15 -20 сплю, 5-10 мин разминаюсь Больничная кровать классный тренажер В течении дня я не замирала наверное ни на минуту, под капельницами крутила свободной рукой и ногами. (Позвоночник прямо и неподвижно держала, особенно поясничный отдел, а всеми остальными частями тела двигала как могла). На поправку я пошла очень быстро и хорошо. Кроме того, что я двигалась, мне еще лечили :эуфилин, манит, дексаметазон, катадалон, демиксид, ДДТ, магниты, ирт, биопротон, лфк.
21 января выписалась, вполне живым человеком. 
Сейчас 23 апреля 2011 г. Снижен, почти нет ахиллов рефлекс, на правой ноге чуть-чуть не на всю высоту на носочек поднимаюсь.
С февраля занимаюсь на тренажерах, 3 раза в неделю, ежедневные прогулки не менее часа, 1,5 часа утренняя зарядка, цигун, только что курс массажа закончила,


----------



## tortoise (28 Апр 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> "накачать" изолированно невозможно, если качаем поверхностные, то автоматом пойдет гипертрофия и глубоких. Как исключение боковые наклоны и ротация торса, эти движения преимущественно обеспечиваются глубокими..


Повторюсь, впервые это слышу, это для меня прямо откровение 
тогда скажите, пожалуйста, почему во всех рекомендациях : исключить ротационные нагрузки?
я не перестаю этому удивляться, особенно на 120 тренажере, где именно ротационные нагрузки, да еще с весом.
Предполагается, что у с этими мышцами все так плохо, что лучше даже не пытаться?



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы ошибаетесь, это синергисты и они работают исключительно содружественно. Для понимания вот интересный вопрос: вы не задумывались, КАК мы наклоняемся вперед? Как это происходит и каков механизм этого привычного и повседневного для нас движения?





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> о это ближе к телу, )). И что сделал прес?



прес сокращается, мышцы спины растягиваются, совсем не напрягаются 



кристинка написал(а):


> а по поводу наклона...пресс и сила притяжения!!!...наклон же ни требует усилия как такового---пресс при наклоне сжимаеться рефлекторно, а "уронить" туловище вниз вроде бы как ни сложно...а дальше уже глубина наклона будет зависеть от того насколько позволит растянутость мышц задней поверхности бедра...подколенных связок итд



а если наклон требует усилия? опять сошлюсь на свои тренажеры, (130), именно животом наклоняемся спина вообще не участвует, по моему! по ощущениям, а вот разгибаемся спиной (110), а когда в бок наклоняемся- нижний бок-наклон, а подъем на память не соображу..........

при гиперстензии разгибатели работают но ее опасной считают, почему?

А сильная глубокая мускулатура может, ну не гарантировать, конечно, но хотя бы позволять надеяться на отсутствие боли?


----------



## кристинка (28 Апр 2011)

гиперэкстензию опасной думаю считают из за риска "не удержать спину", думаю ни в острый период аккуратненько начиная с небольшой амплитуды и прислушиваясь к себе можно делать, не в 3 подхода подряд а разнести на тренировку

кто то писал даже , вроде бы доктор у которого "змеючка мудрый Каа " на аватарке -что гиперэкстензия рекомендована минздравом ещё в каком то глубоко советском периоде


----------



## кристинка (28 Апр 2011)

только что придумала как можно приседать без веса с совершенно прямой спиной и ни отрывая пяток, продеть или привязать  пояс от махрового халата к примеру к чему то неподвижному---к батарее  например и держа в натяг приседаем спину тогда получаеться держать абсолютно перпендекулярно телу---стопа вся на полу, а приседаешь как бы садясь на невидимый стул


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Апр 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> внимание вопрос: фиброзное кольцо перестает кровоснабжаться или пульпозное ядро становиться безсосудистым?


В вашем описании упущенна одна существенная структура обеспечивающая трофику хряща смотрим вот сюда: http://histol.narod.ru/tables/contis-3.htm. Пульпа изначально не кровоснабжается, изолирована от межтканевой (межклеточных) жидкостий и как хрусталик глаза может иметь *аутоантигенные смойства*.  Важно запомнить этот момент.


tortoise написал(а):


> В результате они выпячиваются (грыжа) и давят на лежащие вблизи нервы и сосуды, вызывая болезненные ощущения, нарушения кровообращения и другие симптомы. .


А вот это уже очень спорное утверждение. Нет прямой кореляции грыжа - сдавление + боль. Пока давайте это оставим и вернемся позже иначе утоним в потоке инфы прыгая от одного к другому.


tortoise написал(а):


> Питание диска осуществляется по принципу насоса (помним еще, что сосудов там нет), сжимается- разжимается, втягивает влагу. Откуда втягивает? Из мышцы? Есть версия, что диск питается от коллатералей сосудов (Коллатералей- первый раз это слово встретила, то, что с ходу про коллатерали нашла, как то не очень поняла, как они питают мышцы, а уж тем более диски, можно объяснить по простому?), Ходьба и другие аэробные движения, на сколько я понимаю, и активируют действия этого «насоса»? Объясните, откуда спор полезности/бесполезности хондропротекторов? Может ли потребление холодца, акульих хрящей, и т.д в пищу, или внутримышечно, хоть при каких то условиях влиять на высоту диска? А она (высота диска) имеет ли значение?


 Это фантастика, не научная.


tortoise написал(а):


> Исходя из того, что между позвонками суставов нет,


Не, мы не будем из этого исходить, мы будем исходить из анатомии человека, а не марсианина и исходя из этого суставы есть, причем аж целых 4 штуки на КАЖДЫЙ позвонок.
 Давайте не спешить и не свалить все в кучу. Давайте начнем с мышц, осознаем ключевые понятия которыми пользуются врачи и не врачи. Что такое укрепление, закачка, мышечный корсет, удержание мышцами позвонков от смищений после закачки их в спортзале. Вообщем то что есть на самом деле и то что есть выдумкой.
И давайте постараемся писать лаконично вопрос - ответ или объяснение ок?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Апр 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> тогда скажите, пожалуйста, почему во всех рекомендациях : исключить ротационные нагрузки?


вот первый парадокс ))). Давайте и его оставим на потом.



tortoise написал(а):


> прес сокращается, мышцы спины растягиваются, совсем не напрягаются


 как точно подметила Кристина, для наклона вперед необходимо незначительное усилие "пуза" и мачта падает под силой гравитации))). Только есть маленькое но. Мачта падает КОНТРОЛИРОВАННО. Её медленно контролированно опускают разгибатели спины, медленно расслабляясь ровно на тот угол наклона который мы желаем))).


tortoise написал(а):


> А сильная глубокая мускулатура может, ну не гарантировать, конечно, но хотя бы позволять надеяться на отсутствие боли?


 не все в кучу, о боли позже.
Давайте договоримся,  мы не анализируем заблуждения и не сопоставляем "что говорят". Мы пробуем осмыслить как работают мышци и зачем они нужны, что они могут выполнять а что не могут.
ПИ.СИ.Я заранее прошу меня простить за грамматику, русский для меня не родной и пишу я между больными, вдобавок страдаю грамматичесским кретинизмом (возможно не только грамматическим))). Буду стараться писать максимально правильно, но если где-то напартачу не судите строго.

Функция мышц сокращение, создание тягового усилия. Мышца по функции похожа на поршень экскаватора, её задача создать тягу, благодаря которой два её противоположенных конца сблизятся. При этом то, что прикреплено к этим концам будет осуществлять перемещение в пространстве называемым движением. Концы мышцы, прикрепляемые к костям, называются сухожилие, не путать со связками, это не синонимы, это радикально разные по функции структуры.  Сухожилья мышц прекрасно растяжимы и благодаря этому гасят демпферные нагрузки, защищая мышцу от разрыва. Итак, функция мышцы - СОКРАЩЕНИЕ и  ПЕРЕМЕЩЕНИЕ КОСТЕЙ в пространстве. Например, бицепс, один конец прикреплен к лучевой кости предплечья, два других к лопатке. Сокращаясь, тянет предплечье и как результат рука сгибается в локте.  Прошу заметить, для сгибания руки в локте этот локоть должен быть в состоянии обеспечить это сгибание, иначе (если по каким-то причинам локтевой "шарнир" "заржавел" или треснул) никакого движения не будет  и неважно бицепс при  этом размером с бедро (после регулярных тренировок в спортзале)  или худенький.
 Итак, первая легенда мышцы укрепляют суставы не соответствует реальности, так как функция мышц не укреплять, а двигать. Чем больше масса мышцы, тем больше сила мышцы тем большую работу она может выполнить, например, поднять самосвал. Но никакое "укрепление" там и близко не присутствует. Здоровенная мышца может поднять здоровенный вес, только есть маааленькое НО. Движение, перемещающее этот здоровенный вес здоровенной мышцей должен смочь  "потянуть" и обеспечить ШАРНИР (сустав). Если шарниру "гайки" то до лампочки весь силовой потенциал здоровенной мышцы.
С этим все понятно? Что не понятно давайте попробуем разобраться.



Гречка написал(а):


> *Игорь Зинчук*, скажите, пожалуйста, зачем тогда советуют укреплять мышцы, чтобы снизить нагрузку на больные суставы?


Все по порядку вначале разберемся с мышцами, потом будем устранять легенды о суставах. Наперед забегая скажу, что укрепление мышц там до лампочки,  просто "укреплять" мышцы мы можем исключительно в процесс движений в  суставах))), улавливаете мысль? Это же и причина, почему при дурковатом (без царя в голове)  "укреплении" мы получаем усиление боли в суставах. Но об этом позже.


----------



## tortoise (29 Апр 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> почитала " историю болезни", похоже вы тот ещё эксперементатор


Да неееееееее, я не очень много экспериментирую, бубновский меня уму разуму «научил» , я теперь с места в карьер не бросаюсь, сначала теоретическую базу подвожу, потом тихонько пробую, потом помаленьку потреблять начинаю.. Можешь на «ты» так удобней.


кристинка написал(а):


> про наклоны ---есть упражнение на пресс "молитва " называеться---это похоже по описаниям на то что в называете тренажёром 130...


Да похоже оно и есть, только на тренажере – сидя, а ноги и бедра жестко фиксированы
При таком упражнении, .качаются именно мышцы живота, а не подвздошно - поясничная. На сколько я поняла, если ее перекачать, то она лордоз поясничный увеличивает, а у меня и так гиперлордоз, как и у большинства любительниц высоких каблуков


кристинка написал(а):


> гиперэкстензию опасной думаю считают из за риска "не удержать спину",


А что нужно сделать, что бы точно удержать?


кристинка написал(а):


> вроде бы доктор у которого "змеючка мудрый Каа " на аватарке -что гиперэкстензия рекомендована минздравом ещё в каком то глубоко советском периоде


Доктор AIR? Не помнишь где писал, я бы на контекст посмотрела.


кристинка написал(а):


> только что придумала как можно приседать без веса с совершенно прямой спиной и ни отрывая пяток, продеть или привязать пояс от махрового халата к примеру к чему то неподвижному---к батарее например и держа в натяг приседаем спину тогда получаеться держать абсолютно перпендекулярно телу---стопа вся на полу, а приседаешь как бы садясь на невидимый стул


Я приседаю у стены (носом к стене, не спиной) без веса, ноги на ширине плеч, стопы строго параллельны друг другу, (стене естественно перпендикулярны), колени стараемся развести шире стоп, приседать стараемся до 90 градусов, пятки естественно на полу, руки за головой ковшиком, со спинета упражнение. Начинала с 10 раз до 45 градусов, сейчас 15 раз, до 90 градусов  не знаю нет ,наверное , но градусов 80 точно есть. Спину при таком раскладе- не завалишь и нижнюю часть отклячить не получиться. А вот вторую дверь на кухню  носом скоро прорублю, или нос сотру , еще не поняла. По непроверенным данным, такие приседания очень хорошо укрепляют всю спину……


----------



## tortoise (29 Апр 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я заранее прошу меня простить за грамматику .


Количество грамматических, орфографических и даже стилистических ошибок меня совершенно не волнует. 
Чего бы мне хотелось, видеть это выделение спорных, неоднозначных моментов, тех по которым Вы придерживаетесь одного мнения, но знаете, что есть и ДРУГИЕ обоснованные мнении


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> И давайте постараемся писать лаконично вопрос - ответ или объяснение ок?


КОНЕЧНО!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я хорошо осознаю, что разбор этого опуса дело не одного и не двух дней. Я пыталась структурировать свои «знание», но все, что смогла, это кости от мышц отделить и то, связки с сухожилиями у меня к картину мира не вписались.
СПАСИБО, что Вы вообще это прочитали!
С какой точки начнете, от туда и пойдем. Вам виднее.
Главное парадоксы  к заблуждениям и ненаучной фантастике не отнести.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> не все в кучу, о боли позже.


Хорошо, позже- но это главный вопрос , как жить так, что бы боль не вернулась НИКОГДА.


----------



## tortoise (29 Апр 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Сухожилья мышц прекрасно растяжимы и благодаря этому гасят демпферные нагрузки, защищая мышцу от разрыва. Итак, функция мышцы - СОКРАЩЕНИЕ и ПЕРЕМЕЩЕНИЕ КОСТЕЙ в пространстве. Например, бицепс, …Сокращаясь, тянет предплечье и как результат рука сгибается в локте. … локоть должен быть в состоянии обеспечить это сгибание, иначе … никакого движения не будет ….
> Движение, перемещающее этот здоровенный вес здоровенной мышцей должен смочь "потянуть" и обеспечить ШАРНИР (сустав). С этим все понятно? Что не понятно давайте попробуем разобраться.



В основном понятно, но все же уточню:

Бицепс сократился- рука согнулась, что бы ее разогнуть не достаточно расслабить бицепс (но расслабить его все же нужно) мы будем сокращать разгибатель (трицепс вроде бы в данном случае). Правильно? 
 А если шарнир целый, но малопрочный (прочность соединения от связок зависит? Верно?) то сильная мышца его похоже порвать может? Правильно?
 А если шарнир просто хрупкий, как теннисный мячик- то можно сломать…………Так?
 Это что за зверь? «демпферные нагрузки»

Я кинестетик, мне именно так и надо объяснять, спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Апр 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> В основном понятно, но все же уточню:Бицепс сократился- рука согнулась, что бы ее разогнуть не достаточно расслабить бицепс


 Нет не правильно. В примере с наклоном торса речь шла об важном условии ВЕРТИКАЛЬНОСТЬ мачты. С бицепсом такое будет набльдаться при опущеной руке вниз, если руку свисающую вниз с гантелей заставить согнуться в локте (работа бицепса), затем в согнутом положении поднять вверх и расслабить бицеп то локоть останется согнутым до той поры пока мы не включим мышцу антагонист бицепса (трицепс) и она не разогнет локоть.


tortoise написал(а):


> А если шарнир целый, но малопрочный (прочность соединения от связок зависит? Верно?) то сильная мышца его похоже порвать может? Правильно?


Нет, сильная мышца просто оторвется от места своего прикрепления. Тяга будет такой, что сухожилье мышцы не выдержит и лопнет, может оторваться даже совместно с куском кости в которую вростает при фиксации. Часта травма у "качков". При этом кости формирующие шарнир не пострадают. Интересен другой вопрос, а если шарнир "заржавел"? Что будет тогда? Мышца тянет, скольжения в шарнире нет (пока не важно покакой причине, пока не расмотриваем сам сустав) движения нет и по идее должно произойти или перелом или вышеописанный отрыв мышци. Такой вариант не происходит потому, что вмешивается "центральный процессор". Механорецепторы надкостницы и сухожилий и болевые рецепторы начинают вызывать в мозге очущение боли напрямую зависещее от наростания нагрузки в месте прикрепления сухожилий, нам больно и мы прекращаем безумствовать.





tortoise написал(а):


> А если шарнир просто хрупкий, как теннисный мячик- то можно сломать…………Так?


Не совсем, можно "сломать-порвать" то, что находится внутри шарнира, но разбор по шарнирам оставим на позжее время, давайте по мышцам все уясним.
 Что еще по мышцам не ясно,  или что непонятно в моем рассказе?  





tortoise написал(а):


> Это что за зверь? «демпферные нагрузки»


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Демпфер
Первые две строчки


----------



## tortoise (29 Апр 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нет не правильно. В примере с наклоном торса речь шла об важном условии ВЕРТИКАЛЬНОСТЬ мачты.



Не поняла, вертикальность при чем?
Если руки в стороны, сгибает бицепс, - разгибает трицепс, В предыдущем рассуждении, я забыла о том, что они это делают контролируемо, т.е. когда бицепс сгибает, трицепс его , видимо, «притормаживает», и наоборот. Так?
Да что бы руки были в стороны, там, еще какие  то мышцы работают, но сгибает и разгибает бицепс и трицепс……….


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нет, сильная мышца просто оторвется от места своего прикрепления. Тяга будет такой, что сухожилье мышцы не выдержит и лопнет, может оторваться даже совместно с куском кости в которую вростает при фиксации.


Сухожилия всегда слабая часть мышцы? «Где тонко там и рвется»? Или «сухо»? Мне почему то кажется, (сейчас подумала) а ведь количество волокон в самой мышце и в сухожилии д.б. одинаковое, в мышце они «толстые» и «распушенные» как веник- ручка плотно связана, а концы «распушенные» …. Бред несу?
Нет, наверное просто от места крепления отрывается и все, остальное не имеет значения.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> А если шарнир "заржавел"? Что будет тогда?..... болевые рецепторы начинают вызывать в мозге очущение боли напрямую зависещее от наростания нагрузки в месте прикрепления сухожилий, нам больно и мы прекращаем безумствовать.


Не совсем поняла, почему если шарнир ржавый, боль не дает его «сломать» за счет боли в месте прикрепления сухожилий, а если просто «малопрочный» то можно оторвать вместе с костью…….

Да…… не зря я своим подчиненным контакт и одноклассников перекрыла………. Не зря. Второй день не работаю…… Надо проверить, м.б. у них то же форумы есть по интересам.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Апр 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Не поняла, вертикальность при чем?
> Если руки в стороны, сгибает бицепс, - разгибает трицепс, В предыдущем рассуждении, я забыла о том, что они это делают контролируемо, т.е. когда бицепс сгибает, трицепс его , видимо, «притормаживает», и наоборот. Так?


Да все верно. это я через пень-колоду,  заумно пояснял. Вы все правильно поняли.


tortoise написал(а):


> Сухожилия всегда слабая часть мышцы? «Где тонко там и рвется»?


Нет,  нет слабых частей, есть неадекватное использование того, что создано Творцом. Спортсмен стартуя при беге с низкого старта дает команду икроногжной мышце резко сократиться и сделать сгибание в голеностопном шарнире. Результат отрыв ахилла. Ахил при этом не слабое место, слабое место это голова. Нигде в природе человек не использовал низкий старт, ему это не нужно. Неправильное, извращенное использование частей тела приводит к инвалидизации.



tortoise написал(а):


> а ведь количество волокон в самой мышце и в сухожилии д.б. одинаковое, в мышце они «толстые» и «распушенные» как веник- ручка плотно связана,  а концы «распушенные» …. Бред несу?


Нет, все абсолютно точно кроме "концов", по нашему дистальный конец сухожилья намертво врастает в кость.



tortoise написал(а):


> Не совсем поняла, почему если шарнир ржавый, боль не дает его «сломать» за счет боли в месте прикрепления сухожилий, а если просто «малопрочный» то можно оторвать вместе с костью…….



Нет, сам шарнир сохранится, так как сухожилье мышцы крепится ЗА шарниром, иначе мышца не осущетствит движение в шарнире.


----------



## кристинка (29 Апр 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Да неееееееее, я не очень много экспериментирую, бубновский меня уму разуму «научил» , я теперь с места в карьер не бросаюсь, сначала теоретическую базу подвожу, потом тихонько пробую, потом помаленьку потреблять начинаю.. Можешь на «ты» так удобней.
> 
> Да похоже оно и есть, только на тренажере – сидя, а ноги и бедра жестко фиксированы
> При таком упражнении, .качаются именно мышцы живота, а не подвздошно - поясничная. На сколько я поняла, если ее перекачать, то она лордоз поясничный увеличивает, а у меня и так гиперлордоз, как и у большинства любительниц высоких каблуков
> ...



на "ты " конечно удобнее

гиперэкстензия,очень хорошее упражнение, главное технику соблюдать, исходное положение ---спина прямая , грудь расправлена , лопатки стремяться друг к другу, если впереди есть зеркало--- видим себя в него, вниз голову ни загибаем, тело вперёд ни роняем, при подъёме вверх не переразгибаемся---до положения тела в "струнку"...вниз конечно в идеале пониже---но для всех нас лучше начинать с небольшой амплитуды, кол-во повторений тоже постепенно увеличиваем  с 5-6 до 12-15

я тоже любительница каблуков...пока хожу в кроссовках....

любые приседания хорошо укрепляют спину ---но ни все можно....ещё можно с  мячом возле стеночки делать----мячик под спину(большой-фитнесс бол) и приседаем хотя бы до 90 градусов


----------



## tortoise (30 Апр 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> вот думаю...случайность ли это ...либо нет, но самые первые "звоночки" по спине появились после покупки личного авто...примерно через год...полтора....


Конечно, езда на автомобили- негативно влияет на здоровье спины, но на прямую связывать, наверное все же не стоит, боюсь, что катание по лестнице на попе то же даром не прошли, беременность- роды- коляски. Знаешь, подумала, практически у всех это есть, но спина болит далеко не у всех, самое противное, грыжи. ну или хотя бы протрузии есть у процентов, кажется 80, после 30............. или генетика или нам скоро расскажут 




кристинка написал(а):


> вот ещё видела в какой то из тем что при висе на турнике мышцы позвоночника на самом деле ни растгиваються а наоборот давят на него ??? так ли это...висеть или ни висеть???



Раньше ( я еще в школе училась) в журналах романы кусками печатали, так дождаться когда прийдет свежий номер, это же с ума сойти. Когда "Завтра была война" печатали у меня номер потерялся, я рыдала в голос.  Сейчас тоже жду продолжение, как детектив. Я думаю, про это нам очень скоро расскажут.
Про вытяжки вообще.
Висение-подтягивание, часто рекомендуют при болях в спине, кроме того существуют же всякие "дыбы" - компьютеризированные или нет. Таже доска епифанцева. 
"Потягушки от доктора Ступина"......
Я в больнице когда разминалась по ночам, то я в коленно-кистевой позе, тянула голову к одной  попу к другой стенке. Потом ногу стала на головку кровати класть ( на весу я тогда ее бы не удержала, а высота была такой, что нога как раз на одной линии со спиной была) вот и тянула изо всех сил пяткой стену пыталась достать, потом уже и руку так же как ногу на головку кровати уложила. Меня никто этому не учил, мне тело само подсказало. 5-10 минут таких потягушек и минут 15-30 можно поспать, потом опять так же. Именно растягивалась в разные стороны, головки кровати для того, что бы не на вису конечности были, не держалась за них. Не с их помощью вытягивалась, просто для одной линии.
Так я к чему так долго и нудно. В вытяжении 100% что то есть, оно точно обезболивает, другой вопрос КАК это делать, там скорее всего что то с контролем усилия натяжения. 
В моей тренажерке пара мальчиков выставляют какой очень большой вес на верхней тяге и как бы висят на руках, ноги от пола не отрывают, не подтягиваются, а просто покручиваются слегка, потом вес видимо уменьшают садятся и так же на вытянутых руках потягиваются. Но только двоих так видела, надо будет спросить, что у них за диагноз.

В общем вис обязан быть связан с мышцами и механизм пользы  и вреда скоро узнаем. правда доктор?


----------



## tortoise (30 Апр 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> на "ты " конечно удобнее
> 
> гиперэкстензия,очень хорошее упражнение, главное технику соблюдать, исходное положение ---спина прямая , грудь расправлена , лопатки стремяться друг к другу, если впереди есть зеркало--- видим себя в него, вниз голову ни загибаем, тело вперёд ни роняем, при подъёме вверх не переразгибаемся---до положения тела в "струнку"...вниз конечно в идеале пониже---но для всех нас лучше начинать с небольшой амплитуды, кол-во повторений тоже постепенно увеличиваем с 5-6 до 12-15
> 
> ...



гиперэкстензию надо попробовать опять, у меня дома даже лавка под нее есть специальная

то же без каблуков уже полгода скоро, решила буду надевать только исключительно в особо торжественных случаях на пару часиков, а может привыкну совсем без них обходиться.

про мячик по подробней можно?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Апр 2011)

Итак пошли дальше. Мышцы обеспечивают движение в шарнире, это их функция и назначение. Теперь о процессе сокращения мышц, благодаря ему реализуется процесс движения сустава.
Мы не будем углубляться в понятия потенциал действия, реполяризазия мембран, роль Са во всем это процессе и т. д. Сначала усвоим общую картину, а если потом возникнет желание углубиться, то поговорим и об этом и о том за счет чего реализуется сокращение миофибрилы. Но об это позже.
Итак о режимах сокращения. При сокращении различают несколько периодов. *Первый* подготовительный (латентный) при нем происходят процессы внутри мышечной клетки подготавливающие базу для второго периода непосредственно самого сокращения. Латентный период короткий и длится буквально несколько милесикунд. Это период от поступления сигнала, до начала сокращения.
*Второй* период непосредственно само сокращение (укорочение, или развитие напряжения) и это сокращение бывает двух типов. Первый тип изотоническое сокращение. Сокращение когда шарнир может обеспечить движение и концы мышцы могут сближаться. При этом уменьшается длина мышцы и увеличивается объем брюшка мышцы, вспоминаем как выглядит бицепс сгибающий локоть с гантелей в кисти. Если шарнир обездвижен то мышца будет выполнять изометрическое сокращение. При этом волокна не могут свободно укорачиваться и длина мышцы не изменяется. Возникающее напряжение передается на эластические структуры внутри мышечного волокна. В организме в норме нет чисто изотонического или изометрического сокращения. Это два процесса плавно переходящие один в другой. Вначале возникает изометрическое сокращение и как только его сила достаточна для преодоления гравитации оно переходит в изотоническое и локоть сгибается мышца укорачивается.
*Третий* период период расслабления. О нем поговорим чуть позже, он очень интересен и важен.
На этом этапе все понятно или есть вопросы?


----------



## tortoise (30 Апр 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> . Теперь о процессе сокращения мышц, благодаря ему реализуется процесс движения сустава.


прямо мысли мои читаете, сейчас шла и думала, надо спросить, а что происходит в мышце, когда она сокращается



> *Первый* подготовительный (латентный) .... Это период от поступления сигнала, до начала сокращения..


вроде понятно


> *Второй *период непосредственно само сокращение (укорочение, или развитие напряжения).... Это два процесса плавно переходящие один в другой.





> *Третий* период период расслабления. О нем поговори чуть позже, он очень интересен и важен.


напряжение- изометрическое сокращение, это когда "хвастаемся сильным бицепсом?" 
укорочение- изотоническое сокращение , это непосредственное сгибание?
именно переходит один в другой или существуют одновременно?
спрашиваю, т.к. если мы давим на что то, что не можем сдвинусь с места, по ощущениям- это именно одновременно и изометрическое и изотоническое напряжение, а ведь ПИРМ - это постизоМЕТРИческая релаксация мышц.....
подозреваю, что расслабление на потом по этой причине оставляем.......... Ну это домыслы досужие.



> На этом этапе все понятно или есть вопросы?.





> потенциал действия, реполяризазия мембран, роль Са ...... возникнет желание углубиться, то поговорим и об этом позже.


желание углубиться есть, и никуда не денеться но согласна, сначала общая картина 
Только вот к этому "позже" относится само по себе понимание того что такое сокращение? 
если да, то потом объясните, но все таки спрошу сейчас: 
мышца- губка она когда напрягается - как бы влагой наполняется? разбухает? в стороны растягивается и за счет этого короче становиться? 

Вы так и будете свой отпуск на репетиторство тратить?  Я то рада, мне то интересно, а Вам то каково?


----------



## кристинка (30 Апр 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> гиперэкстензию надо попробовать опять, у меня дома даже лавка под нее есть специальная
> 
> то же без каблуков уже полгода скоро, решила буду надевать только исключительно в особо торжественных случаях на пару часиков, а может привыкну совсем без них обходиться.
> 
> про мячик по подробней можно?


мячик продаёться в любом спортмагазине, и есть в фитнес клубах ---они различаються по диаметру ---от 45-50 до 75-80, и подбираються в зависимости от роста, у меня 75 см, дома накачиваеться воздухом---но так что бы он прогибался когда садишься или облокачиваешься а ни отталкивал тело, становишься к стеночке ----между спинкой и стеночкой мячик(методом проб определяем куда именно удобнее я опускаю изначально ниже что бы в самой низкой точке поясница ни провисала), это удобнее чем может показаться и достаточно устойчиво , ноги стоят впереди тела , что бы при приседаниях угол был близок к прямому, и присдаем потихоньку , не спеша --мячик под спинкой перекатываеться и поддерживает спину, амплитуда тоже лучше хоть на см ---но ниже параллели ...но ни сразу конечно


----------



## кристинка (30 Апр 2011)

про мышцы конечно интересно читать ---особенно подробно, так как у всех знания поверхностные( у нас-ни врачей), или обрывистые, ну к примеру мне известно о медленных и быстрых мышечных волокнах...и медленные тренируються сложнее и упор нам надо делать видимо на них? так как именно они отвечают за выносливость и включаються при статическом напряжении?


----------



## tortoise (30 Апр 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> ну к примеру мне известно о медленных и быстрых мышечных волокнах...и медленные тренируються сложнее и упор нам надо делать видимо на них? так как именно они отвечают за выносливость и включаються при статическом напряжении?


 ВООООООООООООБЩЕ впервые даже слышу!
надеюсь объяснят


----------



## кристинка (30 Апр 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> ВООООООООООООБЩЕ впервые даже слышу!
> надеюсь объяснят



В классической силовой работе с максимальными отягощениями используются и медленные и быстрые волокна, но тренируются только быстрые. Поскольку режим динамический (периодически с расслаблением мышц), то через окислительные мышечные волокна идет кровь, снимает оттуда ионы водорода, а без них сила именно в них не растет. Нужно слегка закислять мышцу, иначе она в силе прибавлять не будет.
Медленные волокна работают, а эффекта нет. Законы физиологии требуют рекрутирования всех МВ, но другие биологические законы, связанные с синтезом миофибрилл, требуют наличия гормонов, креатина, это всегда есть, но ионы водорода открывают поры и гормонам легче поступать к ДНК. Где много кислорода, где много митохондрий, ионы водорода просто исчезают. Они образуются в быстрых волокнах, переходят в медленные и там исчезают. Поэтому главного стимулятора развития силы для медленных волокон нет в динамическом режиме. При тренировке ММВ используются упражнения, при которых мышцы не проходят стадию расслабления.
т.е работе ММВ будут способствовать изотонические и статодинамические упражнения, выполняемые при строгом соблюдении следующих правил:
медленный, плавный характер движений;

относительно небольшая величина преодолеваемой силы или степени напряжения мышц 

отсутствие расслабления мышц в течение всего подхода;

выполнение подхода до «отказа» (30-40сек).

повторяется с интервалом отдыха 5-10 мин


----------



## кристинка (30 Апр 2011)

ну то есть как я понимаю---даже если просто приседать это одно-----а если приседать медленно ( с тем же мячом)--с фиксацией в нижней точке....и вставать медленно ни выпрямляя колени до конца и ни отдыхать вверху а тут же начинать следуюющее опускание----как раз будут работать эти самые ММВ


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Апр 2011)

"Движение - это жизнь!" Любые физические упражнения, направленные на повышение выносливости (называются "аэробными") и способствующие оптимальной работе опорно-двигательного аппарата ( мышц, суставов, называемые "изокинетическими"), выполняемые регулярно с умеренной нагрузкой, приводят к хорошему физическому и душевному состоянию человека.


----------



## tortoise (30 Апр 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> "Движение - это жизнь!"


если бы Вы знали, сколько раз за последние полгода я произносила эту фразу!!!!!!!!!!!! раз 5 в неделю это точно, обычно, чаще!
у движения есть еще и узкоспециализированное назначение. На СЕБЕ проверено ( это , конечно не рандомизированное, двойное слепое, плацебоконтролируемое исследование ), но видит Бог, теперь Я это точно знаю : " Движение это лучшее обезболивающее". 
Вот теперь пытаюсь разобраться почему это так, и как это ЗНАНИЕ наиболее эффективно использовать.


> Любые физические упражнения, направленные на повышение выносливости (называются "аэробными") и способствующие оптимальной работе опорно-двигательного аппарата ( мышц, суставов, называемые "изокинетическими"),.


я тут не далее как сегодня утром выяснила  (еще не проверила, правильно ли я поняла): 
напряжение- изометрическое сокращение, 
укорочение- изотоническое сокращение.

Упражнения? изокинетические - что за звери такие? Я правильно поняла- ЛЮБЫЕ ФИЗИЧЕСКИЕ упражнения можно так назвать?


----------



## кристинка (30 Апр 2011)

кстати поспорили тут с девочкой одной---на одном из форумов----может ли отличаться масса скелета вне зависимости от типа сложения---ну т.е у людей одного типа....именно в зависимости от плотности кости....есть ли именно "лёгкая и тяжёлая " кость?


----------



## tortoise (30 Апр 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):
			
		

> сама процедура электрофореза дает результат. Банальный калий-йод на электроды и будет эффект. Рефлексотерапия, аппликатор Ляпко (Кузнецова) на поясницу и тоже будет эффект. Наша шкура с её градиентными полями очччень забавная штука. Кто знает и умеет пользоваться получает эффект. А чем её радимую "теребить", или токами, или механическим воздействием, или тепловым, или химическим, эт уже кто на шо горазд.


Игорь Зинчук, мы еще про шкуру потом то же обязательно поговорим! Хорошо? После мышц , костей, хрящей, суставов не знаю в каком порядке......
Потому, что, чем больше я узнаю, тем больше убеждаюсь, что от остеохондроза придется уходить всю оставшуюся жизнь........... вернее от боли в спине-ноге........ на сколько я понимаю, грыжа то как правило не причем.

НО



AIR написал(а):


> Так что большому счёту - фигня эта лечебная ходьба, польза конечно есть при выраженной гиподинамии , но это не есть в данном случае метод лечения...


а вот с этим что делать?


----------



## tortoise (30 Апр 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> кстати поспорили тут с девочкой одной---на одном из форумов----может ли отличаться масса скелета вне зависимости от типа сложения---ну т.е у людей одного типа....именно в зависимости от плотности кости....есть ли именно "лёгкая и тяжёлая " кость?



 я думаю, у женщин кость д.б. легче, чем у мужчин.........
В скелет взрослого человека входит 207 костей. Имеется 36-40 непарных костей, остальные парные. Вес скелета у новорожденных составляет 11% от веса тела, у детей разных возрастов - от 9 до 18%, у взрослых - 20%.
в общем, то что бегло просмотрела, склоняюсь к тому, что может.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Апр 2011)

Если делать любые упражнения бездумно, то, кроме вреда, ничего не получите. Вот для этого и существуют инструкторы ЛФК, врачи, назначающие тот или иной комплекс  и обучающие правильному выполнению его.
Что же касается чисто теоретических вопросов, то проще самостоятельно поискать в интернете, нежели заниматься словоблудием.


----------



## tortoise (30 Апр 2011)

на первой странице мои самостоятельные изыскания.............
оцените 
информации слишком много, не понятно, что относится к делу, что нет
что правда, что нет.
попробуйте порыться в интернете и сделать квартальную отчетность организации в которой работаете
вы сможете это сделать, там нет ничего сложного, но для первого раза у вас уйдет пара лет......... 
на то что бы "прочитать" готовую отчетность, думаю месяца три уйдет (я имею ввиду, если будете искать в интернете с нуля, без проводника.)
что бы задать вопрос в интернете, надо знать какое слово искать.........
если умеете читать баланс, попробуйте сделать сайт, без учителя, просто ища инфу в интернете


----------



## Ole (30 Апр 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> если умеете читать баланс, попробуйте сделать сайт, без учителя, просто ища инфу в интернете



Дело даже не в этом, медицинская информация в инете очень противоречивая и неоднозначная,сами врачи
часто не  могут ее отфильтровать. Да и столько разных взглядов, подходов, широко распространненых заблуждений
в медицине. (По слухам только пабмеду можно верить). Так что дело не только в потере времени

PS

может действительно можно как-то разъединить эту тему ? то , что пишет Зинчук действительно
очень интересно для многих участников форума и было бы здорово отделить от более частных или отличных 
по теме вопросов, если владелец ветки не против (в контексте ваших вопросов , раз вы инициатор разговора)

 я боюсь тема потеряется - заблудится в деталях и , а хотелось бы просто дослушать рассказ д-ра Зинчука про мышцы
что и зачем качаем(растягиваем, раслабляем и тд)


----------



## tortoise (1 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> я боюсь тема потеряется - заблудится в деталях и , а хотелось бы просто дослушать рассказ д-ра Зинчука про мышцы
> что и зачем качаем(растягиваем, раслабляем и тд)


 
я обратилась* к администратору форума *за помощью,  хочу иметь возможность создавать содержание и подкрашивать основную дискуссию (на пример) или еще как то помечать.
просто удалять посты не про мышцы мне бы не хотелось, т.к.  там то же есть или может возникнуть интересная информация, имеющая отношение к теме, но отводящая в бок.
кроме того, я уверена, мышцами дело не закончится, есть еще суставы, хрящи, кости, кожа, нервы. 

Посмотрите сколько материалов, где подробно объясняется как грыжа давит на корешок. И где объяснения ПОЧЕМУ операции так часто НЕ помогают, если всего-навсего надо это давление убрать?
В каждом материале про боли в спине -глубокая мускулатура- глубокая мускулатура, мышечный корсет из глубокой д.б.- где материал как туда добраться!?
В каждой гимнастике для спины есть пресловутая "кошечка" про другие прогибы я молчу, в вольтарене, по-моему вложена гимнастика для острого периода и там кошечка, в методичке минздрава (м.б. вру, но какого то медицинского органа) есть кошечка. Мне от нее стало хуже. Сейчас в центр хожу, мне говорят- забудь о прогибах на всегда. 
Ротационные движения нельзя- во всех гимнастиках есть скрутки, я сейчас делаю скрутки с утяжелением- где правда?
А все эти вытяжки-растяжки, дыбы компьютеризированные? с ними что? и т.д. и т.п.

Я *Игорю Зинчуку благодарна *до глубины души за то что он в этот разговор  ввязался, но я ОЧЕНЬ РАСЧИТЫВАЮ на других докторов, которые в какой то момент скажут, "Господа! момент спорный и не доказанный!" давайте обсудим.
Я понимаю, мы пока еще только таблицу умножения "изучать" начали, придраться не к чему, для врачей все просто, слишком просто, а у меня уже вопросы!


----------



## tortoise (1 Май 2011)

*МЫШЦЫ*
*Посты от Игоря Зинчука строго по теме:*
Стр.1 посты: 10, 19
Стр. 2 посты: 21, 38

*Не отвеченный мой пост по теме*
Стр.2 пост 39


----------



## Romantic (1 Май 2011)

Попутно пожалуйста не обделите вниманием уже выше упомянутый вопрос
про действие мышц, влияние на грыжи висения/подтягивания на турнике.

Где-то читал мнения, де коли узким хватом и не подтягиваясь,
просто висеть- полезно, позвоночник и мышцы тянутся.
А коли широким хватом, да подтягиваясь - зло.

В подострый период как-то взобрался на турник
узким хватом, да для верности слегка "тряхнулся" руками,
дабы почувствовать как оно там тянется.
Почувствовал будто расчленяють в пояснице,
было больно, больше не рисковал.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Май 2011)

Вот-вот, в подострый период! Заниматься на перекладине (турнике) можно и нужно, но лишь в период ремиссии. И каким хватом будете подтягиваться - роли не играет.
 А вот страшилки по поводу занятий на турнике придумали те, кто придумал поговорку о том, что "здоровому спорт ненужен, а больному вреден".


----------



## anusya (2 Май 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Вот-вот, в подострый период! Заниматься на перекладине (турнике) можно и нужно, но лишь в период ремиссии. И каким хватом будете подтягиваться - роли не играет.
> А вот страшилки по поводу занятий на турнике придумали те, кто придумал поговорку о том, что "здоровому спорт ненужен, а больному вреден".


Уважаемый доктор! Если не сложно, кратко поясните, что можно после операции: тяга верхнего блока, гиперэкстензия, тяга на себя, свдение-разведение ног и т.д.


----------



## AIR (2 Май 2011)

> Посмотрите сколько материалов, где подробно объясняется как грыжа давит на корешок.


Материалов то с объяснениями много - только вот грыжа давит на корешок не так часто,...


> В каждом материале про боли в спине -глубокая мускулатура- глубокая мускулатура, мышечный корсет из глубокой д.б.- где материал как туда добраться!?


﻿Дело в том, что теоретически писать пересказывая чужие мысли - одно, а практически добираться - другое...


> ﻿Мне от нее стало хуже. Сейчас в центр хожу, мне говорят- забудь о прогибах на всегда.


Дык ещё Андрюха Макаревич давно предупреждал: "Не стоит прогибаться...."


----------



## abelar (3 Май 2011)

Мануальный терапевт написал(а):


> Возвращаюсь к теме глубоких мышц..


Никаких глубоких мышц, а также "не глубоких", "не очень глубоких" на самом деле не существует. Это подразделение условное. Им пользуются  патанатомы и судмедэксперты. В практике лечения живых пациентов это бессмысленный термин.


----------



## tortoise (3 Май 2011)

> Дык ещё Андрюха Макаревич давно предупреждал: "Не стоит прогибаться...."


А Вы уверены, что женщине "Не стоит прогибаться....", я хочу сказать, Вы считаете, что гибкость женщине не нужна? Или она недостижима при наличии грыжи в L5S1?


----------



## abelar (3 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> я правильно понимаю, что есть все таки, около позвоночные мышцы, те которые соединяют соседние позвонки и работают только (или не только еще не знаю) на удержание вертикали?


Близко к истине. Они называются постуральные или аксиальные. По типу управления ими ЦНС. Работают автономно. Как им прикажут нейроны ЦНС, отвечающие за походку, посадку. привычку и пр. и пр. Тренировке не поддаются. На любые волевые приказы - не обращают внимания. Когда врач пациенту говорит: "Расслабьтесь!" - нагло переходят в гипертонус. Их работу можно оценить, если во время гпноза отключить тормозящиее влияние коры ГМ и попросить девчушку 45 кг весом рвануть штангу 120 кг. Рванет без проблем. Диски повылетают. но вес поднимет. Вспомните знаменитую картинку о работе Салпетриерской школы Шарко. Там женщина лежит зтылком и щиколотками на спинках стульев, а на ней- четверо мужчин. Держит! Легенда про женщину, поднявшую автомобиль, сбивший ее ребенка? Это все иллюстрация огромного значения работы н.с и незначительной роли тренированности мышц.


----------



## AIR (3 Май 2011)

> Вы считаете, что гибкость женщине не нужна? Или она недостижима при наличии грыжи в L5S1?



Гибкость нужна, но физиологическая.. Гибкость, полученная за счёт появления гипермобоильных сегментов в будущем аукнется..


----------



## tortoise (3 Май 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> Гибкость нужна, но физиологическая.. Гибкость, полученная за счёт появления гипермобоильных сегментов в будущем аукнется..


 
а граница как-нибудь определяется между физиологической и гипермобильностью сегментов?


----------



## Ольга . (3 Май 2011)

Посыпались вопросы:


abelar написал(а):


> Они  (мышцы) называются постуральные или аксиальные. По типу управления ими ЦНС. Работают автономно. Как им прикажут нейроны ЦНС, отвечающие за походку, посадку. привычку и пр. и пр. Тренировке не поддаются. На любые волевые приказы - не обращают внимания. Когда врач пациенту говорит: "Расслабьтесь!" - нагло переходят в гипертонус.



Вот как раз с этим и столкнулась, когда ходила к мануальному терапевту (по месту жительства). Совершенно не могла расслабиться, а наоборот - непроизвольно скукоживалась и съеживалась ,  и с этим связываю кратковременный (1 месяц) успех от проведенных сеансов.
Можно как-то самостоятельно справляться с гипертонусом, или все зависит от квалификации мануального терапевта?


----------



## Гречка (3 Май 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> Гибкость нужна, но физиологическая.. Гибкость, полученная за счёт появления гипермобоильных сегментов в будущем аукнется..


*Air*, а как определить есть ли гипермобильность сегментов? Мне врачи говорят, что я гипермобильная, действительно - локти переразгибаются, большие пальцы к запястью гнутся, но вот функциональные пробы поясницы без нестабильности. А про гипермобильность в снимках ничего не сказано.


----------



## AIR (3 Май 2011)

> Мне врачи говорят, что я гипермобильная, действительно - локти переразгибаются, большие пальцы к запястью гнутся,


Судя по всему дисплазия соединительной ткани присутствует...


> но вот функциональные пробы поясницы без нестабильности.


Ну и хорошо, что даже при предрасположенности нестабильности нет - даже диспластической..


> А про гипермобильность в снимках ничего не сказано.


Ну, гиермобильность патологическим состоянием не считается и бывает чаще всего у астенизированных молодых девушек и юношей ( особенно с дисплазией соединительной ткани ).. Расписывать долго..


----------



## abelar (3 Май 2011)

Гречка написал(а):


> *Air*, а как определить есть ли гипермобильность сегментов?.


Осмелюсь сказать за Уважаемого доктора AIR. : "Только руками! Просто -руками! Исключительно руками!
Не смог сдержаться....


----------



## Гречка (3 Май 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> Ну, гиермобильность патологическим состоянием не считается и бывает чаще всего у астенизированных молодых девушек и юношей ( особенно с дисплазией соединительной ткани ).. Расписывать долго..



Да, астеник по сложению А напишите, пожалуйста, если не сложно. Пока врачи мне советуют смириться - болит, ну что вы хотите, гипермобильность->дисплазия, смиритесь. Меж тем у моих гипермобильных теток в жизни ничего из органов движения не болело. Да и вокруг я вижу много таких ж девушек, как и я, по сложению. Вряд ли все они больны.


----------



## AIR (3 Май 2011)

> А напишите, пожалуйста, если не сложно.


А на какую тему то писать!? Я вас даже и в глаза не видел, снимков тоже, я даже не знаю, болит ли у вас что нибудь или нет..


----------



## Cheldoc (6 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> От чего зависит гибкость позвоночника? Если не от мышц, то от чего? От связок? От высоты диска? или что то еще? Ваше мнение.


От взаимного расположения двух соседних позвонков. Оно должно быть идеальным. То есть, суставные поверхности должны совпадать. Отсутвие этого обязательного условия называют функциональным блоком (подвывихом).
Проблема состоит в том, что отсутвуют достоверные инструментальные методы диагностики ФБ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2011)

Боюсь, большинство блоков патологические и многое уже не восстановить.
Остеохондроз - это старение.


----------



## Cheldoc (6 Май 2011)

Блоки все "патологические". Поскольку нормой является отсутствие блоков, а патологией их наличие.
Предвосхищая заявление о том, что есть "защитные блоки", скажу, что в моей практике таковые не встречались ни разу.


----------



## AIR (6 Май 2011)

Предыдушшая страничка:


> "бревном" жить как то совсем ни комфортно


Ну, с ""бревном" жить тоже радости мало..


> Отсутвие этого обязательного условия называют функциональным блоком (подвывихом).


Это не одно и то же..То есть , функциональный блок - это не есть подвывих..


> Боюсь, большинство блоков патологические и многое уже не восстановить.


Если речь идёт о функциональных блоках, то бояться право слово не стоит - например А.Ю.Нефёдов, А.Б.Ситель и иже с ними считают, что в норме постоянно идут процессы физиологического блокирования и деблокирования ПДС...



> Остеохондроз - это старение.


Остеохондроз - это нормальный, физиологический процесс, начинающийся фактически сразу после рождения (это конечно можно назвать старением, так как ребёнок начинает стареть сразу после рождения..), но у некоторых людей в силу различных дополнительных факторов о протекает быстрее, чем хотелось бы..



> Блоки все "патологические".


Это наверное единственное ваше утверждени, с которым я фактически согласен, хотя ведущие мануальные терапевты так не считают..


----------



## кристинка (6 Май 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> Предыдушшая страничка:
> 
> Ну, с ""бревном" жить тоже радости мало..
> 
> ...



вот и обидно......что ни куришь, пьёшь редко....есть стараешься ни что попало....спортом занимаешься---казалось бы с чего такую "старческую" болячку заиметь(...
народ на 9 мая с парашютами прыгать собрался----а я буду снизу смотреть....
и на каток с дочкой седня ни пошла...
правда ходила в магазин сегодня и вместо тапок "прощай молодость " купила туфельки...очень красивые, на каблуке ессно


----------



## tortoise (7 Май 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> Ну, с ""бревном" жить тоже радости мало....



вот-вот, а мне говорят, да ладно, не переживай, привыкнешь, еще бы сказали "стерпится- слюбиться" а я не хочу ТАК привыкать 
Я привыкла, так как хочу, а не так как могу. Ой кажется я у кого то эту фразу украла.....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> если не считать про хрящи и глаза- в самом начале, по ссылке 2 раза перечитала- пока на столько не поняла- что даже вопрос задать не могу.


Потом все расскажу и про глаза))). Это позволит вам понять, каким макаром  желеобразная, мягкая масса пульпозного ядра вдруг начала "давить на нерв". Странно, не правда ли? 



tortoise написал(а):


> а по мышцам, можем продолжить


Давайте продолжим. Итак, с механизмом сокращения разобрались. Помним,  что есть три периода,  первый латентный - подготовка к сокращению,  второй - укорочение длины  или развитие напряжения, третий расслабление. Это общий вид процесса так сказать. Теперь вопрос к вам, мы можем углубиться и по каждому из перечисленных периодов  поговорить о биохимии и молекулярной биомеханики. Есть желание,  или будем топать дальше и привяжем знания о мышечном сокращении к рассмотрению вопроса биомеханической связки мышца-шарнир (что есть статическая работа, что есть динамическая, каково взаимодействие мышц и суставов в позвоночнике,  разберем и похороним  идола по имени "укрепление мышечного корсета",  и выясним,  каким образом и почему помогает ЛФК, вытяжение, мануальная терапия)?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Игорь Зинчук, мы еще про шкуру потом то же обязательно поговорим! Хорошо?


Конечно, а заодно вспомним и братьев даосов и того кого Конфуций называл "Драконом парящим в небе". Или не будем погружаться в эти глубины,  а просто вспомним врача Захарьева.  



tortoise написал(а):


> а вот с этим что делать?


Я думаю,  на этот вопрос вы вскоре сами себе дадите ответ))).


----------



## tortoise (10 Май 2011)

Добрый день! Рада вашему возвращению!



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Потом все расскажу и про глаза))). Это позволит вам понять, каким макаром желеобразная, мягкая масса пульпозного ядра вдруг начала "давить на нерв". Странно, не правда ли?



Конечно странно! Будем ждать



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Конечно, а заодно вспомним и братьев даосов и того кого Конфуций называл "Драконом парящим в небе".



Я параллельно как раз пытаюсь понять, оказывает ли цигун влияние на здоровье МОЕГО позвоночника (эмпирическим методом). . Братья даосы и Конфуций, мне сегодня близки, как никогда. .
Не смогла промолчать, просто в точку попали .

А Захарье этот?
"Существует 23 активные зоны, определенные врачом Захарьевым-Гердом еще в XVIII в. Именно их учитывают при иглоукалывании."

А если серьезно:


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> или будем топать дальше и привяжем знания о мышечном сокращении к рассмотрению вопроса биомеханической связки мышца-шарнир ?


Думаю, вам виднее, в каком порядке рассматривать, если с биомеханикой это будет логичней, тогда отложим.

"Топаем дальше", как Вы выразились.

Что бы вам было удобней*, *если еще не видели, то в дневнике есть запись*: *
*Содержание (оглавление) темы "Анатомия для чайников. Мышцы и не только"* https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/7/ 
nuwa обещала вынести это в первый пост.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Братья даосы и Конфуций, мне сегодня близки, как никогда.


Конфуций и Престарелый Младенец по-разному смотрели на мир и друг на друга. Первый создал порядок и приравнен Небу и Земле, второй познал величайшую силу в бездействии, но его последователи невыдержав высоты полета и напряжения мысли свалились в простонародный даосизм (магия, эликсиры, снадобья, амулеты, иглы) и то, что мы сегодня называем традиционная китайская медицина это даосская медицина. Наглядный пример Баопу-цзы  



tortoise написал(а):


> Думаю, вам виднее, в каком порядке рассматривать, если с биомеханикой это будет логичней, тогда отложим.


логично будет и так и так, все зависит от вашего желания. Если желаете,  поговорим о белках, о возбудимости, о потенциале действия, о АТФ и тд. Там многоооо можно узнать, а можно продолжить оставаясь на макроскопическом уровне, не углубляясь в молекулярный уровень. Выбор за вами.


----------



## tortoise (10 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Конфуций и Престарелый Младенец по-разному смотрели на мир и друг на друга.


 я начинающий последователь  , еще не определилась .



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> логично будет и так и так, все зависит от вашего желания. .....а можно продолжить оставаясь на макроскопическом уровне, не углубляясь в молекулярный уровень. Выбор за вами.



Все такое вкусное!!!!!!!!!

ладно, пусть будет макроуровень.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> ладно, пусть будет макроуровень.


Ок. Пошли дальше.  Основные моменты пройденного: мышцы это структуры обеспечивающие движение в шарнирах (суставах). Их функция двигать суставами. То, что мы с вами рассмотрели, это ФИЗИОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ функция мышц в норме, с позиции НОРМАЛЬНОЙ ФИЗИОЛОГИИ. Кроме этого существует ПАТОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ФИЗИОЛОГИЯ мышц. Тоесть физиология мышц при заболевании. Этот раздел мы рассмотрим позже после уяснения нормы. Второй ключевой момент в паре мышцы-шарниры, это  скелет позвоночника,   набор отдельных костей, которые двигаются,  друг относительно друга и благодаря этому мы осуществляем наклоны и другие движения в процессе жизнедеятельности.  Эти отдельные косточки сочленены и удерживаются не мышцами, а СВЯЗКАМИ.  Именно связки удерживают эти отдельные косточки (позвонки) в нормальном, природном их взаимоположении относительно друг друга.  Именно связки ОГРАНИЧЕВАЮТ движение костей относительно друг друга  до уровня физиологической амплитуды движения. Это их пряма функция. Не мифический "мышечный корсет" удерживает один позвонок относительно другого в нормальных амплитудах при движении,  или статики, а связки. Это их прямая задача.  С этим объемом информации все понятно или есть вопросы?


----------



## gudkov (10 Май 2011)

Я думаю "мифический" мышечный корсет больше помогает компенсировать нагрузку на позвоночник, чем "удерживать позвонки". Ведь насколько я знаю, просто в положении стоя (с опущеными вниз руками), у среднестатистического человека весом 70 кг., диск позвонка S1 испытывает нагрузку в 30 кг., при поднятых вверх руках без отягощения - 60кг., при поднятии веса в 10 кг. на головой - 200 кг.!!! А если на головой поднять килограм 60, так нагрузка уже стремится к тонне? А если 160? При том при всем, насколько я знаю, абсолютно здоровый МПД рвется при "чистой" нагрузке в 500 кг. Т.е. все остальное берут на себя мышцы (мышечный корсет), иначе все поголовно спортсмены, да и просто люди связаные с подьемом приличных тяжестей имели бы грыжи даже при разовом поднятии какого либо боле-менее приличного веса, килограмм этак в 40... А уж если взять профессиоальных лифтеров и тяжелоатлетов, который и над головой жмут больше 200 (в рывке к тому же) и приседают с весом по 300-400 кг., получается в случае слабого "мышечного корсета" позвоночник под такими нагрузками просто в труху бы рассыпался?


----------



## tortoise (10 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не мифический "мышечный корсет" удерживает один позвонок относительно другого в нормальных амплитудах при движении,* или статики*, а связки. Это их прямая задача. С этим объемом информации все понятно или есть вопросы?


нормальная функция мышц- обеспечить движение сустава (есть еще и патологическая функция)
нормальная функция связок- ограничить движение в суставе - обеспечить нормальную амплитуду движения
 А вот про статику не совсем понятно. 
Еще раз- мышца обеспечила движение, связка это движение ограничила. Наклонилась до параллели с полом (90 градусов ноги –туловище, могу дальше, связка пускает, но решила так постоять) - удерживает статическое положение  мышца или связка ? По ощущениям- мышцы. Или что то другое имели ввиду?


----------



## tortoise (10 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Я думаю "мифический" мышечный корсет больше помогает компенсировать нагрузку на позвоночник, чем "удерживать позвонки".


ох боюсь, нам сейчас скажут, что корсета не существует или он в этом не участвует


----------



## gudkov (10 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> ох боюсь, нам сейчас скажут, что корсета не существует или он в этом не участвует



В таком случае, я думаю нам таке обьяснят, что может компенсировать многотонные нагрузки на тотже S1, по примерам которые я привел выше


----------



## tortoise (10 Май 2011)

https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/8/
Здесь вопросы, которые, ПОКА, остались без ответа


----------



## abelar (10 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> диск позвонка S1 испытывает нагрузку в 30 кг., при поднятых вверх руках без отягощения - 60кг., при поднятии веса в 10 кг. на головой - 200 кг.!!! А если на головой поднять килограм 60, так нагрузка уже стремится к тонне? А если 160?


Не так. МПД ничего не испытывает при поднятии рук над головой. Это осевая нагрузка. При поднятии веса 200кг он испытывает дополнительные 200кг. Сущие пустяки. Давление внутри диска - до 3, 5 атм. (в колесо качаем 1,8)
Вся "мистика начинается, когда мы удерживаем на вытянутых руках 10 кг. Рычаг 35см рук с грузом 10кг компенсируется рычагом 2,5 см (половина диаметра тела 5-го поясничного позв.) В общем, до 4 тонн держит.
И, если в этот момент постуральные мышцы, в результате нарущенного "управления" дадут перекос, то возникает протрузия и (или) необратимая часть процесса - экструзия.
Суть тренировок супертяжей - в отработке техники подьема веса и наращивании мышечной массы для еще одного хитрого процесса : обмануть управление двигательным нейроном элементарной трехнейронной цепи данной мышцей. Дело в том, что способность поднять вес зависит от того, насколько ЦНС позволит это сделать мышце. В норме способность к силовому сокращению реализуется мышцей только на 40%. Это как" ограничитель на новом ПОРШЕ.  Если перепрограмировать чип у "китайки", да еще и наплевать на расход бензина (поставить форсунки от "бэхи"), то какой-нибудь несчстный "acteco" выдаст 300л.с Но, не долго
Поэтому, пациент - ботаник, под гипнозом, "рванет" столько, сколько позволит прочность сухожилий.
Поэтому, в олимпийском мандраже, легкоатлеты рвут ахиллово сухожилие на тройном прыжке....


----------



## gudkov (10 Май 2011)

Так так..., значит получается вытянутые над головой руки это не рычаг? И гантельки по 30 кг., которые я например жму в армейском жиме (точнее жал), это для диска полное тьфу? Ведь даже денеративный диск держит вроде как до 200 кг., не говоря уж о 500кг, для здорового, а тут каких то 60 кг. Так почему тогда бытует мнение, что осевая нагрузка вредна и рано или поздно тотже армейский жим ломает диск? Или это "качковское заблуждение"? Значит на самом деле вредна нагрузка на перекос диска, т.е. вытянутые вперед руки с весом или наклон вперед с весом? К чему тогда такие гонения на осевую нагрузку? Конечно я понимаю, что при свежей грыжке и 60 кг. будет достаточно, чтоб еще поддавить пульпу за пределы фиброзного кольца, но к чему тогда запреты нагрузки на ось чуть ли не до конца жизни у грыжевиков? Ведь грыжа, как бы не были печальны здешние истории, в 90% случаев, прекрасно рубцуются, лизируются, диск то кнечно уже дегенеративный будет, но 200 кг. педельной агрузки, это с каким запасом для любой осевуой нагрузки обычного спортсмена, исключая конечно супертяжей. 
Хотелось бы услышать разьяснения и по этому поводу, т.к. для меня это весьма важно, вот сейчас себя чувствую прекрасно, и даже ножки не тянет (правда так не каждый день, вчера вот пробежался, и ныло маленько в пояснице и по ногам мурашки ходили, да и до этого неделю, после прибавления веса гантель до 17 кг., весьма прилично спину подламывало и ноги, то слабость, то покалывает, то еще чего, впрочем все это описано в мое1 теме), но возвращаться к былым весам боюсь, т.к. везде осевые нагрузки при грыже, возможно даже уже полностью зарубцевавшейся считаются чуть ли не самым страшным злом...А оказывается делов то, не носить гантели на вытянутых руках, и не нагибаться с ними на прямых ногах, а лучше наверное вообще не нагибаться 
Насчет снятия тяжами естественных ограничителных механизмов организма, но ведь даже если снимают, и тянут адские веса, то диски то у них не лопаются в момент и сухожилия не рвутся, как у того ботаника, на протяжении нескольких лет конечно возможно возникновение проблем, но явно не за один раз, значит чтото компенсирует, кроме мышц, т.е. пресловутого "корсета" мне в голову не идет ничего...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> мышечный корсет больше помогает компенсировать нагрузку на позвоночник,


Что означает КОМПЕНСИРОВАТЬ? Механизм этого процесса опишите.



gudkov написал(а):


> все остальное берут на себя мышцы (мышечный корсет),



Что значит БЕРУТ?  Механизм этого процесса опишите.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> нормальная функция мышц- обеспечить движение сустава (есть еще и патологическая функция)


Именно))). Есть патологическая функция мышц, её понимание ответ на многие вопросы такие как: почему болит, или почему не выздоравливает больной))). Об этом ключевом моменте будем говорить когда закончим с нормой.



tortoise написал(а):


> удерживает статическое положение мышца или связка ? По ощущениям- мышцы. Или что то другое имели ввиду?


удерживают, конечно ваши разгибатели спины. Ровно на столько, на сколько вы им позволяете расслабляется на столько и опускаете головной конец торса.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/8/
> Здесь вопросы, которые, ПОКА, остались без ответа


ссылка не рабочая. Выдает ошибку.


----------



## tortoise (11 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> удерживают, конечно ваши разгибатели спины. Ровно на столько, на сколько вы им позволяете расслабляется на столько и опускаете головной конец торса.



Для особо одаренных:
не совсем поняла.
Расслабляю разгибатель спины, за счет этого наклоняюсь (опускаю верхнюю часть тела/торса относительно ног), дохожу до "желаемого" угла наклона, удерживаю, за счет сокращения разгибателя.

Если ничего не переврала, или переврала, но это пока не имеет отношения к делу, можем продолжать.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> ох боюсь, нам сейчас скажут, что корсета не существует или он в этом не участвует


Кто-то из умных сказал очень точную фразу: "дьявол кроется в мелочах". Еще один мудрый человек, когда его спросили, с чего он начнет наводить порядок, после очередного назначения его на пост первого министра империи, ответил, что начнет с того, что станет давать вещам ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ имена.
 Что означает слово КОРСЕТ? Для чего вообще используют любой корсет?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Расслабляю разгибатель спины, за счет этого наклоняюсь (опускаю верхнюю часть тела/торса относительно ног), дохожу до "желаемого" угла наклона, удерживаю, за счет сокращения разгибателя.


Да, так все гениально и просто.


----------



## tortoise (11 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ссылка не рабочая. Выдает ошибку.


странно, я перешла, еще раз вставляю:
записи в дневнике:

*"Анатомия для чайников." Вопросы на потом*

https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/8/

*Содержание (оглавление) темы "Анатомия для чайников. Мышцы и не только"*

https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/7/


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> странно, я перешла, еще раз вставляю:
> записи в дневнике:
> 
> *"Анатомия для чайников." Вопросы на потом*
> ...


 Пишет нет прав для просмотра.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Май 2011)

повторите по одному вопросу, я поочередно отвечу.


----------



## tortoise (11 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> начнет с того, что станет давать вещам ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ имена.
> Что означает слово КОРСЕТ? Для чего вообще используют любой корсет?


*БЭС:*
*Корсет* (франц. corset, от corps — тело), широкий пояс, плотно охватывающий грудную клетку и поясницу. Принадлежность женского туалета. В медицине применяются К. ортопедические — при искривлениях и травмах позвоночника. Они предназначены_* для ограничения движений*_ (фиксирующий К.) в позвоночнике, _*для разгрузки*_ его (разгружающий К.), а также *для исправления деформаций* (корригирующий К.).
К. может быть жёстким, полужёстким, мягкоэластичным. Изготовляют К., как правило, по гипсовому слепку, снятому с больного, из кожи, желатинового клея, алюминия, материи с металлическими или пластмассовыми шинками. Конструкция К., а также материал для его изготовления определяются локализацией и характером поражения позвоночника: при поражении в грудном или шейном отделах К. изготовляют с головодержателем, в поясничном отделе — до уровня лопаток. Например, при туберкулёзе назначают жёсткие К., при некоторых заболеваниях с небольшими разрушениями позвонков — полужёсткие, при искривлениях позвоночника — мягкоэластичные с планшетками из пластмассы и гибкой стали. Постоянно носить корсет можно только по рекомендации врача.


----------



## tortoise (11 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> повторите по одному вопросу, я поочередно отвечу.



Я обращусь за помощью к администратору, возможно я не верно вставляю ссылки.
вопросов там 27, на них не нужно, и вряд ли получиться ответить сразу

nuwa обещала вставить вот этот текст в качестве первого поста:

*Структурирование темы.*
Доктор Игорь Зинчук любезно согласился помочь разобраться со строением спины, вернее он обещал помочь разобраться с мышцами, но надеюсь, на мышцах мы не остановимся. Лично у меня в плане: суставы, связки, кости, кожа, м.б. что то еще, пока не знаю.

Игорь Зинчук дает объяснение, согласно *ЕГО* видению, того как надо объяснять этот сложный вопрос. Желающие задают уточняющие вопросы, если Игорь Зинчук считает, что вопрос именно уточняющий на данном этапе, он на него отвечает, если с *ЕГО* точки зрения вопрос СЕЙЧАС НЕ уместен, он вопрос либо пропускает, либо говорит: «оставим на потом».
Если *Я* считаю, что вопрос заслуживает того, что бы к нему вернуться, в дневнике создана запись https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/8/ ("Анатомия для чайников" Вопросы на потом.). Если Вы считаете, что я незаслуженно не включила Ваш вопрос в список, оставьте комментарий в ЭТОЙ записи дневника, я внесу вопрос в список. В дальнейшем, планирую отвлеченные вопросы вычеркивать и давать ссылку на ответ (если получиться, пока не уверена). 

В первом сообщении этой темы, а так же в дневнике https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/7/ (Содержание (оглавление) темы "Анатомия для чайников. Мышцы и не только") я буду создавать FAQ темы . 
В разделе *ГЛАВНОЕ* номера страниц, постов, ссылки и «название» поста, в которых Игорь Зинчук ведет объяснение, а так же, в случае его длительного отсутствия в теме ссылка на последний уточняющий (с МОЕЙ точки зрения) пост по основной теме.
В разделе *ИНТЕРЕСНО* посты других докторов (и не только докторов, возможно), которые я посчитала нужным туда включить (я еще не сформулировала критерии, по которым собираюсь это делать). Если Вы считаете, что я что-то упустила, оставьте комментарий в этой записи дневника.

Выделив некоторые местоимения ПРОПИСНЫМИ буквами, что бы подчеркнуть, что это СУБЪЕКТИВНО.

*Я вам в "переписку" список вопросов  отправила, и содержание, только я теперь за ссылки переживаю, работают ли? если нет, буду просить помощи администратора*


----------



## кристинка (11 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Кто-то из умных сказал очень точную фразу: "дьявол кроется в мелочах". Еще один мудрый человек, когда его спросили, с чего он начнет наводить порядок, после очередного назначения его на пост первого министра империи, ответил, что начнет с того, что станет давать вещам ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ имена.
> Что означает слово КОРСЕТ? Для чего вообще используют любой корсет?


корсет, используеться видимо для поддержания равновесия и баланса и избежания излишних изгибов и перекосов
кстати замечала и ни раз , что у многих спорсменов(искл конечно те виды спорта где всё построено на растяжке) имеющих развитую мускулатуру---эти самые мышцы "дерервянные " по сравнению с обычными людьми
и опять же среди тех кто занимаеться специально всяческими "растяжками"---например, художественная гимнастика---у всех поголовно больные спины и колени и безо всяких "осевых" нагрузок и тягания железа, а моя племянница ---попав в группу перспективных и от природы будучи гибким ребёнкоми, прозанимавшись 2 месяца ---заработала в 7 лет компрессионый перелом


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> . Они предназначены_* для ограничения движений*_


Вот видите как все просто если "давать правильные имена"))). А теперь проанализируйте фразу МЫШЕЧНЫЙ КОРСЕТ. Функция мышц - движение, функция корсета - ограничение движений. ))))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Май 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> корсет, используеться видимо для поддержания равновесия и баланса и избежания излишних изгибов и перекосов


 Мы говорим о функции и анатомии здорового организма, никаких перекосов и ненужных изгибов у здорового нет.


----------



## Ole (11 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Функция мышц - движение, функция корсета - ограничение движений. ))))


удерживать в руке вес - разве не ограничение движения с помощью мышц ?
или удержать спину при толчке ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> удерживать в руке вес - разве не ограничение движения с помощью мышц ?
> или удержать спину при толчке ?


конечно ограничение, но обездвиживание корсетом это радикально другое понятие, оно  подразумевает внешнее воздействие, не подконтрольное вашему волевому участию на шарнир которое его обездвиживает. Я могу напрячь трицепс и бицепс и стабилизировать локтевой сустав, при этом обе мышцы ДОЛЖНЫ выполнять работу. Как только наступит УТОМЛЯЕМОСТЬ,  стабилизация исчезнет и появится подвижность (армрестлинг наглядный пример) корсет должен ВСЕГДА обеспечить неподвижность, для локтевого сустава корсетом будет гипсовая повязка.


----------



## gudkov (11 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Что означает КОМПЕНСИРОВАТЬ? Механизм этого процесса опишите.
> 
> 
> 
> Что значит БЕРУТ?  Механизм этого процесса опишите.



И то, и то механизм амортизации, т.е. чем более сокращается мышца, тем более упругой она становится и оказывает пружинящее сопротивление давлению веса, который мы условно например поднимем на головой. Чем тренированнее мышца, чем больше ее поперечное сечение, тем большее компенсаторное действие она может оказать.  Иначе ведь никак не обьяснить, каким образом диски не рвутся при первых же экстремальных весовых нагрузках. Если у вас есть свое обьяснение данному факту, то изложите пожалуйста, а то прямого ответа на вопрос я так и не получил.
Ну и насчет осевых нагрузок хотелось бы получитькомментарии, ведь если при прямой осевой нагрузке (руки с весом на головой) нет эффекта рычага, то такая нагрузка кууууууда менее опасна для дисков, чем например просто наклонится вперед или глубоко повернутся в талии вбок. Так почему всех грыжевиков стращают осевыми нагрузками, поясните? Либо нужно дифференцировать прямую осевую нагрузку как относительно безопасную и осевую нагрузку со смещением (наклон вперед с отягощением, поворот вбок с отягощением, либо вес перед собой) как опасную осевую нагрузку. Так или не так? Если не так, то поясните, как на самом деле обстоит дело?


----------



## Kotenok (11 Май 2011)

Извиняюсь, что вмешиваюсь в беседу. Но у Вас тут так интересно 


*Вопрос  1*
_Вопрос 21 из дневника:_ Я правильно понимаю, что есть все таки, около позвоночные мышцы, те которые соединяют соседние позвонки и работают только (или не только еще не знаю) на удержание вертикали?
Но мне кажется ответ на этот вопрос есть в первом посте данной темы:


tortoise написал(а):


> Мышцы спины располагаются в несколько слоев, но ни одна из них не пересекает среднюю линию спины – позвоночник. Зато каждая мышца имеет соответствующую пару на противоположной стороне.
> · Наиболее глубоко расположенные мышцы плотные и короткие, они протянуты от одного позвонка к другому, соседнему. Пока мышцы с каждой стороны имеют одинаковую силу, они держат строй позвонков, и позвоночник сохраняет устойчивость и вертикальное направление.
> · Следующий слой образуют лентообразные мышцы, берущие начало в основном в области таза, откуда они расходятся веером к позвонкам, ребрам и даже к голове. Они отвечают за более тонкие регулировки, а также контролируют работу крупных мышц спины, формирующих осанку.



Или может быть есть ещё какие-то мышцы или я ошибаюсь?


Есть ещё много вопросов,  хотя прочитала и разобрала только первую страницу темы. 



*Вопрос 2 *
- 





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Сухожилья мышц прекрасно растяжимы и благодаря этому гасят демпферные нагрузки, защищая мышцу от разрыва. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Демпфер


Не до конца поняла: может происходит гашение колебаний волокон сухожилий и механических колебаний при более активной работе?  
*Вопрос 3*
- За какие тонкие регулировки отвечают лентообразные мышцы?
 

*Вопрос 4*
- 





tortoise написал(а):


> Пока мышцы с каждой стороны имеют одинаковую силу, они держат строй позвонков, и позвоночник сохраняет устойчивость и вертикальное направление.


То есть, если напряжение (сила) мышцы с каждой стороны разная, то появляется ассиметрия напряжения и следовательно будут тянуть позвонки в разные стороны. Значит надо работать над мышцами, чтобы не было  ассиметрии напряжения мышц, или что-то не так?


----------



## tortoise (11 Май 2011)

К@тёнок написал(а):


> Извиняюсь, что вмешиваюсь в беседу. Но у Вас тут так интересно



вот только отструктурируемся, что бы не плавать, и совсем весело станет
ответы от Игоря Зинчука на вопросы в дневники смотрите в дневнике 



> Есть ещё много вопросов, хотя прочитала и разобрала только первую страницу


прочитайте все страницы ﻿ (их пока 7) даже сейчас многое начинает вставать на свои места



gudkov написал(а):


> Главное, чтоб мой помт не потерялся в этих вопросах  Мне весьма интересны коментарии по заданной мною теме.



не потеряются ﻿


----------



## Kotenok (12 Май 2011)

Это конечно только мои предложения по улучшению данной темы:


tortoise написал(а):


> вот только отструктурируемся, что бы не плавать, и совсем весело станет ﻿


Вот это действительно надо и можно наверно добавить ещё информации по анатомии (конечно понятно, что можно сразу в интернет зайти и прочитать, но всё же). Так как идёт речь можно сказать и о механизме работы мышц и биомеханике мышц.
А вот информации о строении мышцы и что такое мышца нет. А мне кажется что с этого и надо было начинать, т.е от простого к сложному и процесс разбора работы мышц был бы проще. Просто тема та *для чайников*, а получается а не так то всё и просто. Хоть и со знанием анатомии, приходится окунаться в учебник по анатомии и физиологии.
И ещё в добавление: не помню, но где-то Игорь Зинчук упоминал про употребление правильных названий и терминологий, может к этой теме стоит создать словарь терминов. При появлении новых терминов и их объяснения можно будет туда заносить. Например нас так в медицинском и учили по запоминанию терминологии и определений.



tortoise написал(а):


> прочитайте все страницы ﻿ (их пока 7) даже сейчас многое начинает вставать на свои места ﻿


 Даже после прочтения всей темы, понимаю что сказанное выше нужно. И искать нужную информацию будет проще, а то раз и всё в одном месте, просто, понятно и логично будет.

Извиняюсь, что опять вмешалась 
Понимаю информации много и всё сразу усмотреть или уследить тоже тяжело.
Могу если конечно, это нужно кому-то собрать всю правильную терминологию и определение к ней, по данной теме?

И вот сразу вопрос может конечно не в тему, просто сразу же в глаза бросилась: от лат. musculus мускула, мышца, а не как приведено на википедия: мышка, маленькая мышь. Или у данного слова несколько значений при переводе с латинского. В учебнике по латинскому только перевод как мускула?


----------



## tortoise (12 Май 2011)

чтобы не продираться сквозь дебри отступлений, обсуждений, технических вопросов, кому интересно последовательное заложение темы от Игоря Зинчука можно посмотреть запись в дневнике: 
*Повторение пройденого "Анатомия для чайников. Мышцы и не только"*

https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/14/


----------



## tortoise (12 Май 2011)

К@тёнок написал(а):


> А вот информации о строении мышцы и что такое мышца нет. А мне кажется что с этого и надо было начинать, т.е от простого к сложному и процесс разбора работы мышц был бы проще.


Если Вы помните, мы решили, что сначала разбираем макроуровень, а затем будем смотреть биохимию, не все сразу 
с точки зрения макроуровня- мышца обеспечивает движение  сустава, за счет чего кости движутся друг относительно друга, связка это движение ограничивает в анатомических пределах. Сходите по ссылке, данной в предыдущем 142 посте, там все последовательно и лаконично( по моему).


> При появлении новых терминов и их объяснения можно будет туда заносить. Например нас так в медицинском и учили по запоминанию терминологии и определений.....Могу если конечно, это нужно кому-то собрать всю правильную терминологию и определение к ней, по данной теме?


Мне 43 года я успела побыть в комсомоле, так вот там был чудный принцип, "Критикуешь- предлагай, предлагаешь- делай"
Первую часть вы уже выполнили, и на вторую нацелились, я думаю как минимум два человека будут очень довольны, если такой список появится .
Я думаю запись в дневнике- хорошее место для этого  будем ждать.


> И вот сразу вопрос может конечно не в тему, просто сразу же в глаза бросилась: от лат. musculus мускула, мышца, а не как приведено на википедия: мышка, маленькая мышь. Или у данного слова несколько значений при переводе с латинского. В учебнике по латинскому только перевод как мускула?


я в латинском не сильна, наверное несколько значений, но давайте не будем отвлекать на это внимание доктора, сами разберемся, например в нашем словарике, который ждем с нетерпением.


----------



## Ole (12 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> конечно ограничение, но обездвиживание корсетом это радикально другое понятие, оно подразумевает внешнее воздействие, не подконтрольное вашему волевому участию на шарнир которое его обездвиживает. Я могу напрячь трицепс и бицепс и стабилизировать локтевой сустав, при этом обе мышцы ДОЛЖНЫ выполнять работу. Как только наступит УТОМЛЯЕМОСТЬ, стабилизация исчезнет и появится подвижность (армрестлинг наглядный пример) корсет должен ВСЕГДА обеспечить неподвижность, для локтевого сустава корсетом будет гипсовая повязка.



Если дьявол в деталях:

У мышц , по вашим словам, есть две функции (как минимум):

1)ограничить движение (механизм отличный
от гипсового корсета - но корсеты бывают разные,   с точки зрения сустава - и то другое внешнее и то и другое ограничивает движение ,    у гипсовой повязки тоже есть момент утомляемости - при определенной нагрузке он рассыпается  )

2)и  основная функция - обеспечить движение.

   Возможно ,  для здоровья позвоночника не столько важна крепость мышц (корсета), а здоровая способность к движению?  Те цели корсетов немного разные.

Но сама по себе фраза  " МЫШЕЧНЫЙ КОРСЕТ " не настолько криминальна ИМХО



> А теперь проанализируйте фразу МЫШЕЧНЫЙ КОРСЕТ. Функция мышц - движение, функция корсета - ограничение движений. ))))



особенно в случае болезни , когда все мышцы спазмированны - конкретный, неконотролируемый волей корсет


----------



## abelar (12 Май 2011)

К@тёнок написал(а):


> Это конечно только мои предложения по улучшению данной темы:


Улучшить тему можно, сменив название темы: "Анатомия для чайников. Мышцы и не только"
Во первых : если интересует анатомия, то нужно открыть анатомический атлас и начать "интересоваться"
Если предмет рассмотрения - анатомия мышцы, то нужно купить бараний окорок и, в общих чертах все будет ясно.
Во вторых: Сама постановка вопроса: "Мышцы и не только" - изначально неверна. Разумнее назвать: Мышцы и не столько!" Просто, тот самый "черт", который в деталях...кроется как раз в фразе *не только. *В это "не только", между прочим входит целиком вся неврология...А изучением мышцы занимается миология, как часть физиологии и патфизиологии. Мышца - всего лишь концевик, ответная часть очень сложной цепи анатомо-физиологических структур. Там все изучено, перепахано и ясно.
Самое интересное, что как раз с мышцей ничего никогда не происходит. Даже, когда осторожно намекаешь на миозит, как звено в пат.цепи, то, обычно все отмахиваются, как о малозначительном процессе.
Знаменитый немецкий и физиологотчаянный экспериментатор  Рудольф Вирхов, чтобы показать "роль" мышцы ставил следующий эксперимент (немец, что возьмешь....)
Рассекал фасцию бицепса у шимпанзе, доставал мышцу, перемалывал в мясорубке (немец, что возьмешь....), фарш закладывал обратно в фасцию. Зашивал. Через два месяца функия мышцы полностью восстанавливалась...


----------



## tortoise (12 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ок. Пошли дальше. Основные моменты пройденного: мышцы это структуры обеспечивающие движение в шарнирах (суставах). Их функция двигать суставами. …………. связки ОГРАНИЧЕВАЮТ движение костей относительно друг друга до уровня физиологической амплитуды движения. Это их пряма функция.


Или я не верно поняла доктора Зинчука или Вы, явное противоречие относительно функции мышц.


Ole написал(а):


> Если дьявол в деталях:
> У мышц , по вашим словам, есть две функции (как минимум):
> 1)ограничить движение
> 2)и основная функция - обеспечить движение.


----------



## tortoise (12 Май 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Улучшить тему можно, сменив название темы: "Анатомия для чайников. Мышцы и не только".........Просто, тот самый "черт", который в деталях...кроется как раз в фразе *не только. *В это "не только", между прочим входит целиком вся неврология............ Там все изучено, перепахано и ясно.
> 
> Рассекал фасцию бицепса у шимпанзе, доставал мышцу, перемалывал в мясорубке (немец, что возьмешь....), фарш закладывал обратно в фасцию. Зашивал. Через два месяца функия мышцы полностью восстанавливалась...



У меня были и другие варианты: "сам себе невролог", "школа начинающего кинезотерапевта" ,"почему больно" еще много.
То, что болит не грыжа проверено эмпирическим путем на СОБСТВЕННОМ опыте, следующий подозреваемый- мышца.
Это врачам все ясно и понятно с мышцами, именно по этому я и завела эту тему, если углубятся в изучение мышц самостоятельно, а я пыталась это сделать, то можно погрязнуть в лавине "ненужной" информации, подчеркиваю ненужной в кавычках. Я не смогла разделить, что относиться к делу, а что нет. Меня волнует вопрос, что болит, почему болит, и что сделать, что бы не болело
А слова "не только" подразумевает под собой, что я понятия не имею, что будет дальше. А доктора имеют понятие, как минимум варианты ответов, пусть их будет несколько, но обоснованных.
Повторюсь, информация крайне противоречивая, я хочу осознанно принять решение "кто виноват" и "что делать". Или шансов разобраться нет и надо поднять лапки вверх и будь что будет?

Фаршем Вы меня убили окончательно.......


abelar написал(а):


> ."На берегу прекрасного озера в резной беседке сидят два мудреца. Они беседуют о поэзии, о пользе созерцания, о философии....Но, не обманывайся, путник, если снести всю лирику, они, в конечном счете разговаривают о деньгах..."


Два уважаемых доктора цитируют Конфуция.
Не зря я ищу мастера Цигун, что то мне подсказывает, что он мне поможет решить проблему со спиной. Ох связана энергия Ци со позвоночником, ох связааааааана


----------



## Kotenok (12 Май 2011)

Есть 3 функции мышц: 1 ф-ция так называемого насоса, заставляющего перемещаться в организме кровь. В этой работе участвуют поперечно-полосатые мышцы. 2 ф-ция: позная. Она направлена на поддержание определенного положения тела. Служит для способности выполнения статической работы. 3 ф-ция: фазная, или иначе обеспечение движения. Благодаря ей, мы можем ходить, бегать т.е перемещаться в пространстве. Вот они все ф-ции мышц, если мне не изменяет память?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Май 2011)

Произошло то чего я и опасался тема медленно переростает  в балаган. Давайте называть вещи их именами.
К@тёнок пишет " Есть 3 функции мышц: 1 ф-ция так называемого насоса, заставляющего перемещаться в организме кровь. В этой работе участвуют поперечно-полосатые мышцы. 2 ф-ция: позная. Она направлена на поддержание определенного положения тела. Служит для способности выполнения статической работы. 3 ф-ция: фазная, или иначе обеспечение движения."
Уважаемый    К@тёнок это НЕ функция, это описание РЕЗУЛЬТАТА РАБОТЫ которую выполняет мышца в процессе реализации своей функции СОКРАЩЕНИЯ.  Например Мышцы голени осуществляя свою функцию сокращения для выполнения работы по движению стопы также выполняют работу по улучшению оттока крови по венам, а жевательные мышцы осуществляя туже самую функцию что и мышцы голени (сокращение) НЕ выполняют их работу по улучшению оттока крови по венам, а выполняют совершенно другую работу - грызть маслы, но функция и тех и других ОДНА сокращаться. Остальные так называемые вами "функции" по аналогии.
Уважаемый Ole, вы пишите: "Те цели корсетов немного разные.

 Но сама по себе фраза " МЫШЕЧНЫЙ КОРСЕТ " не настолько криминальна ИМХО"
Дело не в криминале. Дело в заблуждениях, они рождаются тогда, когда одну и туже реальность называют как заблагорассудится. Корсет это удержатель и обездвиживатель того что может двигаться в СТРОГО ЗАДАННОЙ его конструкцией позиции. Мышцы НЕ корсет. Мышечный корсет ОБРАЗНОЕ словосочетание вводящие не анатомов в интелектуальный блуд.
Будем дальше разбирать или будем отстаивать терминологические заблуждения?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Май 2011)

Связки, в самом названии отражена их функция, связывать две кости разрешая им двигаться друг относительно друга только в приделах длины связки + удлинение допускаемое упругостью связки. Это очень важно понять, дальше мы поймем откуда берется  смещения позвонков (листез), гипермобильность, гипомобильность, контрактура (связочная) и т.д.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Связки, в самом названии отражена их функция, связывать две кости разрешая им двигаться друг относительно друга только в приделах длины связки + удлинение допускаемое упругостью связки. Это очень важно понять, дальше мы поймем откуда берется смещения позвонков (листез), гипермобильность, гипомобильность, контрактура (связочная) и т.д.


Структурно связки состоят из пучков соединительной ткани в  несколько слоев. Наличие в структуре связок эластичных (хорошо растяжимых) и фиброзных (прочных и малорастяжимых) волокон обеспечивает связке и фиксационную функцию, и благодаря ограниченному растяжению,  требуемую подвижность связанных связкой концов костей. 
Разные связки в организме человека имеют не одинаковое соотношение количества эластичных и фиброзных элементов в своей структуре. В одних преобладают фиксационные компоненты (фиброзные волокна) над эластичными, если требуется обеспечить жесткую фиксацию и малоподвижность, например связки крестцово-повздошного сочленения, или наоборот, преобладают эластичные волокна, когда кроме фиксации концов костей необходимо обеспечить большую подвижность концам связанных связкой костей, например связки плечевого сустава.
С этим все понятно, вопросы есть?


----------



## tortoise (13 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Структурно связки состоят из пучков соединительной ткани в несколько слоев.


Т.Е. каждая связка состоит из фиброзных и эластичных волокон.
Соотношение количества этих 2х видов волокон зависит от функции сустава. Для сустава с большим объемом движений в структуре больше эластичных волокон, для малоподвижного сустава - больше фиброзных.
При этом фиброзное волокно- это не патология (уж не знаю от куда, но у меня ощущение, что фиброз- это что то плохое), это нормальная ограничительная функция.
А это соотношение изначально заложено и никак не меняется? или фиброзные волокна могут стать эластичными и наоборот? Или растягиваются только эластичные?


----------



## кристинка (13 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Т.Е. каждая связка состоит из фиброзных и эластичных волокон.
> Соотношение количества этих 2х видов волокон зависит от функции сустава. Для сустава с большим объемом движений в структуре больше эластичных волокон, для малоподвижного сустава - больше фиброзных.
> При этом фиброзное волокно- это не патология (уж не знаю от куда, но у меня ощущение, что фиброз- это что то плохое), это нормальная ограничительная функция.
> А это соотношение изначально заложено и никак не меняется? или фиброзные волокна могут стать эластичными и наоборот? Или растягиваются только эластичные?



а эластичные волокна , как я понимаю в результате определённых целенаправленных действий могут стать более эластичными-и тем самым обеспечиать большую амплитуду-но это ни есть хорошо?(если исходить из того что хорошо то что физиологично)

а с другой стороны---могут ли ввиду малоподвижного образа жизни, или же каких либо воспалительный заболеваний , травм и прочего  эластичные волокна терять способность к растягиванию (полностью или частично)  и превращаться в фиброзные ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> У акдадемика всех наук Данилова есть книга "Остеохондроз для чайников"
> Думаю, скоро выдет книжка: "Анатомия для чайников. Мышцы и не столько..."
> ...И, Уважаемого доктора Зинчука там даже в соавторах не будет....


Так я и не автор))). Это то, что открыли до меня, Сеченов Павлов Вирхов Мечников Бец и так можно перечислять до бесконечности. Я просто пользуюсь их подарком и каких-то еще лет 30 вынужден "тусить" до прихода моего поезда. Почему бы не поделится с желающим,  в милой беседе глядишь и время скоротаем))).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> это нормальная ограничительная функция.


Да все верно. Если оно находится только там,  где оно предусмотрено конструкцией, а не в другом месте как следствие .... того о чем мы позже поговорим дабы не терять нити повествования)))


tortoise написал(а):


> А это соотношение изначально заложено и никак не меняется? или фиброзные волокна могут стать эластичными и наоборот?


Гениальный вопрос))). Сечас об этом и поговорим.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> а эластичные волокна , как я понимаю в результате определённых целенаправленных действий могут стать более эластичными-и тем самым обеспечиать большую амплитуду-но это ни есть хорошо?(если исходить из того что хорошо то что физиологично)
> 
> а с другой стороны---могут ли ввиду малоподвижного образа жизни, или же каких либо воспалительный заболеваний , травм и прочего эластичные волокна терять способность к растягиванию (полностью или частично) и превращаться в фиброзные ?



Великолепно, половина моего ответа за меня уже сдалана))).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> эластичные волокна терять способность к растягиванию (полностью или частично) и превращаться в фиброзные ?


Рассмотрим ситуацию, человек сломал кости предплечья, аккурат посредине. Лучезапястный сустав и локтевой не пострадали и функционируют в полном объеме. По законам травматологии я обязан обездвижить (наложить гипсовую повязку) два смежных сустава для стабилизации места перелома кости.
 Вопрос, через шесть недель, когда срастется перелом,  сняв гипс,  что я увижу в локтевом суставе и почему? 
Предлагаем версии исходя из того что мы выше выяснили.


----------



## tortoise (13 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вопрос, через шесть недель, когда срастется перелом, сняв гипс, что я увижу в локтевом суставе и почему?


Ох, теперь главное, не опростоволоситься.
Локтевой сустав у нас не двигался 6 недель. Сгибатель (бицепс?)  и разгибатель (трицепс?) бездействовали. Они "забыли как выполнять работу, как сокращаться. Сила их упала, правда мы еще не выяснили что такое сила и откуда она берется, можно предположить- способность к укорочению ухудшилась. 
В связках в локтевом, должны преобладать эластичные волокна, т.к сустав довольно подвижный, им то же нечего было ограничивать и исходя из "авансовой похвалы" вопросам предположим, эти самые эластичные волокна "превратились" в фиброзные . и стали сильнее ограничивать подвижность сустава. 
Или достаточно только того, что связки эластичность потеряли, а мозг просто не позволяет мышцам их порвать?
У меня на правой ноге парез, сейчас совсем капелюшечный, а в начале, на носочек на 1/4 высоты поднималась, так вот икроножная мышца, на глазах уменьшалась, видно было, что нога похудела сильно, сейчас -нормально все. Это я к тому  что мышцы за 6 недель в объеме то 100 пудов уменьшились.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Локтевой сустав у нас не двигался 6 недель. Сгибатель (бицепс?) и разгибатель (трицепс?) бездействовали. Они "забыли как выполнять работу, как сокращаться. Сила их упала, правда мы еще не выяснили что такое сила и откуда она берется, можно предположить- способность к укорочению ухудшилась.


Ну незначительно, слегка похудели, но не радикально поднять 25 кг может и не потянуть, но на свободное скольжение их хватит с головой))).


tortoise написал(а):


> В связках в локтевом, должны преобладать эластичные волокна, т.к сустав довольно подвижный, им то же нечего было ограничивать и исходя из "авансовой похвалы" вопросам предположим, эти самые эластичные волокна "превратились" в фиброзные . и стали сильнее ограничивать подвижность сустава.


Правильно, организм принял ваш посыл,  что вы не желаете работать локтем ( о гипсе он не в курсах был))),  а желаете его держать неподвижно и как солдат подчиняющийся приказу ( ИСПОЛЬЗОВЫАНИЕ ОРГАНА ПО ДРУГОМУ НАЗНАЧЕНИЮ) обеспечил вам это ваше требование путем перестройки связок и усиление фиброза.  Это называется связочной контрактурой сустава. Если в таком состоянии дать команду или "помочь" вам путем грубой силы согнуть сустав мы получим повреждение структур (это обобщенное название, дабы не влезать в дебри, на потом оставим).
Очередной ситуационный вопрос. Клерк, сидящий 12 часов неподвижно много лет решил резко наклониться завязать шнурки. Что с ним произойдет и в чем его сходство с локтем после гипса


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> .
> Очередной ситуационный вопрос.


 И второе, упустил. С локтем то, что делать? Как вернуть функцию?


----------



## Winston (13 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> И второе, упустил. С локтем то, что делать? Как вернуть функцию?


Начинать долго и упорно двигать, чтобы организм понял, что его опять хотят использовать по назначению


----------



## кристинка (13 Май 2011)

> Очередной ситуационный вопрос. Клерк, сидящий 12 часов неподвижно много лет решил резко наклониться завязать шнурки. Что с ним произойдет и в чем его сходство с локтем после гипса


думаю всё таки волокна потерявшие эластичность  остановят безответственного клерка где то на пол пути, заставив изменить траекторию движения или избрать иной способ завязывания шнурков, но травму он вряд ли получит так как болевые ощущения вовремя его остановят


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

Winston написал(а):


> Начинать долго и упорно двигать, чтобы организм понял, что его опять хотят использовать по назначению



Браво)). Видите как все просто. Мы крайне логически и крайне целесообразно построены.  *Использование частей тела, органов и систем не по назначению приводит к инвалидизации. *


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> думаю всё таки волокна потерявшие эластичность остановят безответственного клерка где то на пол пути, заставив изменить траекторию движения или избрать иной способ завязывания шнурков, но травму он вряд ли получит так как болевые ощущения вовремя его остановят


Ой не всегда. При хорошем "рывке" к шнуркам инерционный момент корпуса во первых нанесет повреждение связкам (каким пока не уточняем), а второе и самое важное получится интересный рычаг. Корпус с огромной массой и ускорением на одном конце, "укороченная", фиброзная и плотная как кирза связка на другом, а между ними точка опоры, две мааааленькие косточки суставных отростков и того что спрятано внутри окружающей их КАПСУЛЫ сустава.
Короче, клерк, если "удачно" рванет, рухнет с болью в спине, а вот дальше будет проходить процесс еще интереснее выше описанных, но об этом позже.
Пора о КАПСУЛЕ поболтать)))


----------



## gudkov (13 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> .
> Вопрос, через шесть недель, когда срастется перелом,  сняв гипс,  что я увижу в локтевом суставе и почему?
> Предлагаем версии исходя из того что мы выше выяснили.



Контрактура будет. Убирается насильным разгибанием через боль, проходил на собственном опыте...


----------



## tortoise (13 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Корпус с огромной массой и ускорением на одном конце, "укороченная", фиброзная и плотная как кирза связка на другом, а между ними точка опоры, две мааааленькие косточки суставных отростков и того что спрятано внутри окружающей их КАПСУЛЫ сустава.Пора о КАПСУЛЕ поболтать)))


это не детектив...........неееееееееееаа
это quest!!!!!!!!

я отростков 4 насчитала ,  Вы про какие 2 ?


а капсулка это в смысле пульпозное ядро?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> я отростков 4 насчитала ,  Вы про какие 2 ?


суставные отростки составляющие сустав. Их в суставе два, верхний и нижний суставные смежных позвонков.



tortoise написал(а):


> а капсулка это в смысле пульпозное ядро?



нет, не то, о диске пока молчим. КАПСУЛА СУСТАВА. Оооочень интересная весчь)))


----------



## tortoise (13 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нет, не то, о диске пока молчим. КАПСУЛА СУСТАВА. Оооочень интересная весчь)))


молчу-молчу,  о диске не слова 
капсулу покажите.......


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> молчу-молчу, о диске не слова
> капсулу покажите.......Посмотреть вложение 6024


Капсула на рисунке - это две дуги по бокам. Если вы водите машину, то ручка переключения передач окутана книзу кожаным чехлом, скрывающим и ограждающим шарнир ручки и кулисы. Или, второй пример, резиновый пыльник плотно изолирующий и окутывающий шарнир угловых скоростей. На рисунке показан продольный разрез по оси сустава и вид если смотреть в торец разреза на одну половину. Не очень запутанно?


----------



## tortoise (14 Май 2011)

> Не очень запутанно?


Две кости связаны друг с другом связками. При чем так, что бы между ними было пространство, в противном случае эти две кости не смогут двигаться друг относительно друга. Но это пространство относительно не большое, в противном случае получим китайские нунчаки - две палки на веревке. Что бы это пространство отделить от окружающего мира его обернули чехольчиком. Этот чехольчик достаточно прочно прилегает к обеим костям. Внутри этого чехольчика - смазка. Это и на рисунке видно, и логически понятно, что шарнир смазать надо.
Игорь Григорьевич, я правильно поняла: 

Что этот чехольчик вместе со смазкой и есть капсула? Или капсула это чехольчик без смазки?
Связки сами по себе, чехольчик (капсула) сама по себе, это не одно и то же? Чехольчик ни растягиваться ни фиксировать не умеет?
 И капсула это НЕ мышца, т.е способности к сокращению не имеет?
 Чехольчик предназначен для того чтобы жидкость не вытекала?
Как назло в холодильнике только филе и рыба. Пошла срочно куплю куриную ногу. Убей не помню, что бы там вокруг сустава что то такое было! Кости с хрящиками помню. Связки помню. Обертку для жидкости не помню. 
Или уже целую курицу купить, что бы позвоночник в запасе был . Куринный сойдет ? Или кролика покупать пройдется или баранину? Смешно, но я не помню когда последний раз мясо с костями покупала.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Что этот чехольчик вместе со смазкой и есть капсула? Или капсула это чехольчик без смазки?


Чехольчик и производит эту самую смазку. Кроме того в межпозвонковых сыставах этот челольчик своей внутренней выстелкой, которая и продуцирует смазку, выдается в виде складки по кругу в пространство между концами костей, такое себе колечко между косточками. Называется оно МЕНИСКОИД. Крайне важная структура. Вот об менискоиде и что его связывае с такой казалось бы отдаленной структурой как ДИСК и что между ними общего и в чем взаимосвязь в функциональной цепи менискоид-диск-мышцы будем дальше говорить.


tortoise написал(а):


> Связки сами по себе, чехольчик (капсула) сама по себе, это не одно и то же? Чехольчик ни растягиваться ни фиксировать не умеет?


 это не одно и тоже, это разные структуры обедененные в один комплекс. По слойно: концы костей, окутаны капсулой, поверх укреплены связками и приводимые в движение мышцами.


tortoise написал(а):


> И капсула это НЕ мышца, т.е способности к сокращению не имеет?


Не мышца, но имеет эластичность, способность к растяжению и возврату, имеет складочки и завороты изнутри имеет выстелку, синовию, которая вырабатывает "смазку" которая не только смазывает а и принимает активнейшее участие в питании и транспорте продуктов к хрящу. Капсула, при некоторых состояниях,  может превратиться из мягкой и эластичной, хорошо растяжимой  в жесткую грубую и не растяжимую, так формируется ретрактильный капсулит, одна из форм того, что называют периартритом.


----------



## кристинка (14 Май 2011)

а у меня появился такой "ситуационный " вопрос, вот к примеру всем известно что правильно поднимать тяжести---присела и с прямой ни в коем разе ни со скруглённой спиной , вязла что либо , встала...
а вот в вопросе наклона---если всё же надо совершить наклон вперёд?(ни для поднятия тяжестей, а для растяжки или там обувь почистить, крошку с пола поднять) --- будет как мне кажеться менее травмотичен наклон именно со скруглённой спиной и на "мягких" расслабленых коленях(возможно чуть согнутых или готовых согнуться в любой момент).....мне кажеться что в таком случае будет смягчён эффект того самого "башенного крана" описаного на нашим уважаемым доктором на примере многострадального клерка
хотя я прекрасно помню...что в наклонах с утежелениями будь то гантельки или же тяга с небольшой штангочкой----наипервейшее  требование была прямая(ни в коем случае ни круглая) спина ---поясница жёстко фиксирована самими же мышцами спины....попа как бы назад получаеться

 где я ошибаюсь


----------



## кристинка (14 Май 2011)

я тут удачную картиночку нашла
 описание
Рис. 1. Соединения позвонков (сагиттальный распил):
1 — тело позвонка; 2 — дуга позвонка; 3 — верхний суставной отросток; 4 — нижний суставной отросток; 5 — остистый отросток; 6 — межостистая связка; 7—дугоотростчатый сустав; 8 — межпозвонковый диск; 9 — фиброзное кольцо диска; 10 — студенистое ядро; 11 — передняя продольная связка; 12 — задняя продольная связка; 13 — надостная связка


----------



## кристинка (14 Май 2011)

Рис. 3. Строение менискоидов дугоотростчатого сустава:
1—суставная капсула; 2— менискоид; 3 — суставной хрящ; 4 — суставные отростки; 5 — полость (I — периферическая часть, II—средняя часть менискоида, III—свободная часть менискоида)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Май 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> а у меня появился такой "ситуационный " вопрос, вот к примеру всем известно что правильно поднимать тяжести---присела и с прямой ни в коем разе ни со скруглённой спиной , вязла что либо , встала...
> а вот в вопросе наклона---если всё же надо совершить наклон вперёд?(ни для поднятия тяжестей, а для растяжки или там обувь почистить, крошку с пола поднять) --- будет как мне кажеться менее травмотичен наклон именно со скруглённой спиной и на "мягких" расслабленых коленях(возможно чуть согнутых или готовых согнуться в любой момент).....мне кажеться что в таком случае будет смягчён эффект того самого "башенного крана" описаного на нашим уважаемым доктором на примере многострадального клерка


Все верно. Это и есть природный наклон, понаблюдайте за детьми как они играют, как двигаются наклоняясь, они еще не думают, что правильно, а что нет и делают это так, как им удобно))).


кристинка написал(а):


> хотя я прекрасно помню...что в наклонах с утежелениями будь то гантельки или же тяга с небольшой штангочкой----наипервейшее требование была прямая(ни в коем случае ни круглая) спина ---поясница жёстко фиксирована самими же мышцами спины....попа как бы назад получаеться


 И при таком положении попой назад, как вы пишите где будет точка опоры рычага?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Май 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> Рис. 3. Строение менискоидов дугоотростчатого сустава:
> 1—суставная капсула; 2— менискоид; 3 — суставной хрящ; 4 — суставные отростки; 5 — полость (I — периферическая часть, II—средняя часть менискоида, III—свободная часть менискоида)


Да, это оно, там часом описания что находится внутри менискоида с рисунком не шло?


----------



## tortoise (14 Май 2011)

До меня дошло, наконец, где эти СУСТАВЫ, не прошло и полгода, блин......... и капсулку видно


а кристинкины картинки здесь
http://osteohondroz.ucoz.com/index/soedinenija_pozvonochnogo_stolba/0-7

я надеюсь там только фасеточные суставы?
это они же?
"Суставные поверхности дугоотростчатых суставов покрыты суставным хрящом, по краю которого прикрепляется суставная капсула. Она состоит из наружного — фиброзного и внутреннего — синовиального слоев. В полости суставов имеется незначительное количество синовиальной жидкости, которая постоянно смазывает суставные поверхности. В нормальных условиях работы суставов суставные поверхности отделены друг от друга тонким слоем внутрисуставной жидкости. В этом простом механизме заключается одна из главных причин устойчивости сустава на износ, так как суставные поверхности постоянно находятся в жидкости как бы во взвешенном состоянии, и фактически не испытывают взаимного механического трения"


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> До меня дошло, наконец, где эти СУСТАВЫ, не прошло и полгода, блин......... и капсулку видно
> Посмотреть вложение 6038Посмотреть вложение 6039
> 
> а кристинкины картинки здесь
> ...


Да речь идет о фасетках, но тут ошибка, о менискоиде не упомянуто. Его строение и функция напрямую связана с диском, автор по какой-то причине не указывает о наличии этой структуры внутри сустава, а это наталкивает на мысль что не все в порядке в датском королевстве...


----------



## tortoise (14 Май 2011)

это наверное я не все скопировала:
"фактически не испытывают взаимного механического трения (А. Г. Березкин, 1969). Синовиальная оболочка обильно снабжена кровеносными сосудами, а в 
-полость сустава выпячивает различной длины и формы синовиальные ворсинки (В. Н. Павлова, 1980). По данным литературы (J. Penning, G. Tondury, 1963; J. Kos, 1968; О. Г. Коган, Н. А. Чудлновский, Р. Л. Зайцева, 1983), длинные синовиальные ворсинки описываются как менискоидные структуры, которые располагаются между суставными поверхностями дугоотростчатых суставов, и при ущемлении их могут возникнуть различные болезненные ощущения. По своей структуре менискоиды состоят из трех частей: периферической, которая состоит из рыхлой соединительной и жировой ткани, связанной с сумкой сустава; средней — синовиальной, обильно снабженной извитыми кровеносными капиллярами; свободной — тонкой, бес сосудистой, состоящей из плотной соединительной ткани, иногда охрящевевшей (рис. 3)."

просто я с трудом продираюсь через обилие непонятных (пока непонятных  ) терминов


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Май 2011)

Всеравно автор потерял ключевую структуру. Всю эту кухню контролирут входя совместно с сосудами один замичательный нерв, нерв Люшка. Когда я рассказывал, точнее мы вместе открывали, принципы строения и функции структур сустава я сознательно не упоминал и не наталкивпл на вопрос а кто заведует и контролирует весь этот механизм, кто не дает нам ухайдохать столь идеальную машину?


----------



## tortoise (14 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Всю эту кухню контролирут входя совместно с сосудами один замичательный нерв, нерв Люшка.


и где он интересно знать живет этот замечательный Люшка?
и сосудов вроде как после 24 лет в суставах нет............. или сосудов в дисках нет?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> и где он интересно знать живет этот замечательный Люшка?
> и сосудов вроде как после 24 лет в суставах нет............. или сосудов в дисках нет?


С дисках нет в суставах полно, менискоид - сплошные сосуды и терминали нерва Люшка. Контроль за всеми процессами (питания, регуляции, адаптации) в области одного сегмента (ПДС) осуществляет этот самый нерв Люшка (менингиальная ветка рекуренса). Представьте себе дерево с разветвленной кроной. Взяв за веточку и начав не резко дергать мы можем добиться наличие колебания в соседних ветках не касаясь их. Чтото подобное происходит и у нас. Нерв Люшка контролирует и РЕГУЛИРУЕТ трофику: менискоида сустава+капсулы сустава+надкостницы костей формирующих сустав+фиброзное кольцо дисков+манжетку нервного корешка+оболчки спинного мозга. Помните мой вопрос - что общего у менискоида (сустава) и диска? Это ПЕРВОЕ что их функционально связывает и роднит.
С этим все понятно? Вопросы есть?


----------



## кристинка (14 Май 2011)

> И при таком положении попой назад, как вы пишите где будет точка опоры рычага?


случаем ни наш ли многострадальный сигмент L5-S1


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Май 2011)

Брав


кристинка написал(а):


> случаем ни наш ли многострадальный сигмент L5-S1


Браво))). Вы когда нибудь у тренера интересовались этим вопросом? Поинтересйтесь на досуге, поспрашивайте, оччень интересный разговор получиться)))


----------



## tortoise (14 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> С этим все понятно? Вопросы есть?


Нет, не все понятно, м.б. потому, что уже засыпаю.
пдс- позвоночно двигательный сегмент?
менингиальная ветка рекуренса- я конечно завтра поищу в сети, шо цэ таке , но сегодня я понять не в силах
трофика- взаимодействие?


> Помните мой вопрос - что общего у менискоида (сустава) и диска? Это ПЕРВОЕ что их функционально связывает и роднит.


имеете ввиду, что одна ветка дерева на диске, другая ветка этого же дерева на менискоиде?

пока просто картинка и пара ссылок про люшку - похоже у нас новый обвиняемый 

http://www.zloy-doctor.ru/node/287
"Не раз удивлялся, что в мировой медицинской литературе насчитывается всего двенадцать ссылок на работу Люшки. Нерв Люшки формируется ветвью спинномозгового (соматического) нерва и вегетативной ветвью от ганглия пограничного симпатического ствола. Ветви синувертебральных нервов создают рецепторные поля в полостях позвоночного столба, где располагаются спинной мозг и его корешки. Кроме того, синувертебральный нерв иннервирует — обеспечивает, пронизывает нервами — оболочки спинного мозга и оболочки корешков спинного мозга. Иными словами, речь о системе, которая на латыни звучит: nervi nervorum — о нервной системе нервной системы. Как только эта система вовлекается в патологический процесс, человека захлестывают мучительные боли"
http://no-pain.in.ua/home/vertebron...a-i-dinamika-pozvonochnika-v-norme/#more-1537
"
Иннервация наружных отделов фиброзного кольца, задней продольной связки, надкостницы, капсулы, суставов, сосудов и оболочек спинного мозга осуществляется синувертебральным нервом Люшка (п.sinuvertebralis), состоящим из симпатических и соматических волокон (рис. 1.4). Питание диска у взрослого происходит путем диффузии через гиалиновые пластинки."

 и похоже скоро Вы мне скажите, чем же я обезболилась в ту страшную ночь
тем, что ползла, тем что медленно дышала в такт движению, или тем, что за счет этого ушла в состояние концентрации (почти медитации), или все вместе, или просто стечение обстоятельств. Сдается мне , без нервов здесь не обошлось


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> трофика- взаимодействие?


нет, хуже ПИТАНИЕ. Это пояснение развития ЛОКАЛЬНОЙ дегенерации одного диска. Ведь процес старения идет дифузно и равномерно, а мы видим один диск "старым", а соседний очень даже ничего)))



tortoise написал(а):


> имеете ввиду, что одна ветка дерева на диске, другая ветка этого же дерева на менискоиде?


 хуже обе веточки ответвление общей веточки а она уже непосредственно идет к стволу. Дергая за веточку мы качаем СОСЕДКУ а не ствол...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> чем же я обезболилась в ту страшную ночь
> тем, что ползла, тем что медленно дышала в такт движению, или тем, что за счет этого ушла в состояние концентрации (почти медитации), или все вместе, или просто стечение обстоятельств. Сдается мне , без нервов здесь не обошлось


Обезболились парезом, и без нервов точно не обошлось...


----------



## кристинка (14 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Брав
> 
> Браво))). Вы когда нибудь у тренера интересовались этим вопросом? Поинтересйтесь на досуге, поспрашивайте, оччень интересный разговор получиться)))


не интересовалась..---так как техника исполнения была представлена как хрестоматийная и единственно возможная.....строго настрого было запрещено спину "расслаблять" или же скруглять---на это был основной упор....к тренеру я достаточно ни скоро попаду.....я щас на аквааэробику хожу и дома занимаюсь---у меня и стенка есть, и мячик и скамья для пресса итп( моя то штангочка максимум 30-35 кг была и то после полугода тренировок по "закачке спины", и начиналось с тяжёлого мячика...потом гантельки...потом уже штангочка)...
теперь я конечно это упражнение убрала навсегда....как и приседания с весом


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Май 2011)

Нерв Люшка, маааленькая веточка атделившись ушла в структурную часть менискида, "сестричка" соседка убежала к фиброзному кольцу диска. Опора рычага - сустав в работе, корпус в связке с тазом и ногами ведут слаженную, сложную коллективную игру по перемещению нас в пространстве. Если опора рычага будет подвергаться не адекватным нагрузкам в результате перегрузки плечей рычага, то структура опоры (менискоид с веточкой нерва Люшка) будет подвергаться микроирритации (раздражению). Импульсация, будет вовлекать в процес соседнюю веточку идущую к фиброзному кольцу (дергаем за ветку и качаем соседку). День за днем, год за годом... Развивается локальная дегенерация диска, уплотнение и гипертрофия с потерей эластичности желтой связки и продольных связок, так как организм пытаясь избегать этих не адыкватных нагрузок на менискоид сустава ограничил амплитуду движений путем  корекции мышечного стереотипа. Все предвещает скорою катастрофу.
Представленная картинка ясна?


----------



## tortoise (15 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Обезболились парезом, .



НЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕТ 
Во-первых эта версия мне ВООООООБЩЕ не нравиться, как то печально и абсолютно бесперспективно, парализовало- боль прошла 
Во-вторых :

утреннюю боль не только я "расхаживаю", в данном случае у меня "утро" в 2 часа ночи случилось и я не ходила, а ползала, разница только в интенсивности боли
менее сильную боль я умею "продышать" , ушиб например- легко, а в растяжке расслабиться за счет дыхания- еще проще
ну и если под гипнозом можно 200 кг рвануть, то можно предположить, что в результате транса какая-нибудь мышца расслабилась и боль отпустил и наконец боль то не прошла совсем, она возвращалась каждый раз как только я переставала двигаться, просто эти возвращения были все менее и менее болезненны, я несколько суток замирала только по ночам сначала минут на 15-20, потом на полчаса, час и т.д.. и каждый раз разминалась и боль отпускалая 
наверное, я раньше времени вопрос задаю, сори, идем по порядку, не будем забегать вперед



кристинка написал(а):


> так как техника исполнения была представлена как хрестоматийная и единственно возможная.....строго настрого было запрещено спину "расслаблять" или же скруглять---на это был основной упор



и что, весь мир не правильно качает спину? или какой то подвох?

ведь не только штангочку, но и вообще в правилах поведения (ортопедический режим ну ни как поднятие тех же сумок круглой спиной не предполагает?



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Представленная картинка ясна?


Итак, веточка (люшка) один отросток на фиброзном кольце, другой отросток на минискоиде сустава если я. наклонилась вперед, нагрузка на диск, за счет рычага усилилась, это "почувствовала" наша веточка (мы за нее дернули) об этом "узнала" ее соседка, которая на менискоиде и ЧТО? что она пытается сделать? восстановить баланс? Что бы ограничить движение связке "запрещают" быть эластичной? говорят держи не пускай?
Я все правильно поняла или все НЕ правильно, потому как середины здесь по-моему быть не может.


----------



## tortoise (15 Май 2011)

Игорь Григорьевич дал ответы еще на десяток вопросов, их можно посмотреть здесь:
"Анатомия для чайников." Вопросы на потом https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/8/

Здесь все только по теме, без "лирических отступлений"
Повторение пройденного "Анатомия для чайников. Мышцы и не только"https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/14/


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Во-первых эта версия мне ВООООООБЩЕ не нравиться, как то печально и абсолютно бесперспективно, парализовало- боль прошла


Реальность не бывает плохой или хорошей, она просто есть и все. Если организм будет в состоянии то стопа восстановится за счет перекрытия зон инервации.


tortoise написал(а):


> утреннюю боль не только я "расхаживаю", в данном случае у меня "утро" в 2 часа ночи случилось и я не ходила, а ползала, разница только в интенсивности боли



мне не совсем ясно это место поясните.





tortoise написал(а):


> в результате транса какая-нибудь мышца расслабилась и боль отпустил


 Почему вы решили что причина боли кроется в мышце?



tortoise написал(а):


> и что, весь мир не правильно качает спину? или какой то подвох?


 весь мир совершает массу очевидных ошибок и что с того? Вспомнился хороший каламбур: "если бы спорт был полезен, то у каждой еврейской семьи был бы дома тренажерный зал".



tortoise написал(а):


> ведь не только штангочку, но и вообще в правилах поведения (ортопедический режим ну ни как поднятие тех же сумок круглой спиной не предполагает?


 нет никакого режима, рекомендации сплошь и рядом берутся из потолка, автору кажется что вот так правильно, он и пишет, а вопросы никто не задает, некому. Я задал вопрос, почему точка опоры рычага должна ложиться на последний сегмент и зачем, в чем смысл именно такого подхода? Ответа я НИКОГДА не встречал у авторов этих рекомендаций. Возможно вам повезет больше и вы получите внятный и основанный на физиологии и анатомии ответ.



tortoise написал(а):


> Итак, веточка (люшка) один отросток на фиброзном кольце, другой отросток на минискоиде сустава если я. наклонилась вперед, нагрузка на диск, за счет рычага усилилась, это "почувствовала" наша веточка (мы за нее дернули) об этом "узнала" ее соседка, которая на менискоиде и ЧТО? что она пытается сделать? восстановить баланс?


Ирритация (раздражение) это неправильная импульсация отличная от нормальной - неправильная импульсация приведет к неправильному регулированию трофики - неправильная трофика обязана вызвать структурные изменения- структурные изменения длительно присутствующие приводят к необратимым процессам (дегенерация). Вот такая цепь причинно-следственных отношений в общих чертах. То есть одна систематически ирритированная ветка вызовет извращенныую импульсацию у сестрички, вспомните на чем основан принцип рефлексотерапии. Тут такой же механизм только в негативную сторону.


----------



## tortoise (15 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Реальность не бывает плохой или хорошей, она просто есть и все. .


Я практически сразу признала поиск ответа на вопрос «за что» бесперспективным занятием, но ответ на вопрос «зачем» я тоже еще не нашла.



> мне не совсем ясно это место поясните. .


Не поняла, что не понятно…..
Я имею ввиду, что во время обострения, когда утром просыпаешься, сильно больно, встаешь, сначала тихонько руками ногами машешь, а потом километров 6- и как новенький, почти. (6 км, это когда уже прямоходячей стала, а икроножная по утрам еще сильно болела), даже сейчас, я по утрам «червяка» в икроножной чувствую, а после 6 км он прячется от меня.



> Почему вы решили что причина боли кроется в мышце? .


Сори, я сначала думала, что грыжа на нерв давит, потом, до вчерашнего дня, все таки на мышцы спазмированные грешила, что они нерв перелавливали, теперь я в не определившихся. Что то же, отпустило!



> весь мир совершает массу очевидных ошибок и что с того? .


Как страшно жить! 
Т.е. становую тягу надо делать с круглой спиной? Или это упражнение вообще нельзя? 



> нет никакого режима, рекомендации сплошь и рядом берутся из потолка, автору кажется что вот так правильно, он и пишет, а вопросы никто не задает, некому .


М.б. доктора Ступина спросим? Или не подойдет сей пример ?
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/439/
*«Основные причины обострения боли в спине*
*1. *Перегрузка позвоночника вследствие избыточных весовых нагрузок – особенно в неправильном положении тела (поэтому – ношение полужесткого корсета при работах и разовых нагрузках, *правильное положение при подъеме тяжести – согнув колени*).
*2. *Перегрузка позвоночника вследствие избыточных двигательных нагрузок – необычные быстрые, резкие движения приводят к обострению (поэтому делайте все движения плавно).
*3. *Переохлаждение – особенно местное (поэтому ношение утепляющего пояса в холодное время года).
*4. *При поднимании тяжёлых предметов, особенно, если это сопряжено с поворотом тела, может наступить *"прострел"* (внезапная острая боль в спине, сопровождающаяся блокадой движения»



> вспомните на чем основан принцип рефлексотерапии. Тут такой же механизм только в негативную сторону.


«В основе метода рефлексотерапии лежит, доказанная шестью тысячелетиями китайской иглорефлексотерапии, способность исполняющих структур головного, спинного мозга, а так же непосредственно органов и систем, воспринимать информацию от БАТ. Иными словами, через различное воздействие на БАТ, можно влиять на работу всех органов и систем организма. Можно тормозить или возбуждать их деятельность, восстанавливать единство и правильность их работы. Шесть тысяч лет опыта целого этноса.»

«неправильно» воздействую на одну веточку люшки, мы вызываем неправильную реакцию другой веточки. Это имели ввиду?


----------



## кристинка (15 Май 2011)

> tortoise сказал(а): ↑
> ведь не только штангочку, но и вообще в правилах поведения (ортопедический режим ну ни как поднятие тех же сумок круглой спиной не предполагает?
> нет никакого режима, рекомендации сплошь и рядом берутся из потолка, автору кажется что вот так правильно, он и пишет, а вопросы никто не задает, некому. Я задал вопрос, почему точка опоры рычага должна ложиться на последний сегмент и зачем, в чем смысл именно такого подхода? Ответа я НИКОГДА не встречал у авторов этих рекомендаций. Возможно вам повезет больше и вы получите внятный и основанный на физиологии и анатомии ответ.


просто что по другому никто не видел и ни слышал---вот поэтому и ни спрашивают, даже если смотреть выступлени штангистов на крупных соревнованиях---они тоже именно так делают---с прямой спиной ---оттого у всех и сложилось такое мнение( с ними то предпологаеться что и тренера серьёзные работают и спортивные врачи)
а  сумки из магазина ---я теперь в обнимку ношу- хоть от машины но надо донсти до кв на 4 этаж, обнимаю пакет и прижимаю к себе , дома кладу на стол
  вот ссылка на ютуб---с техникой выполнения которая распостранена
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YANXEzrygRM&feature=player_embedded#at=43


----------



## tortoise (15 Май 2011)

Здесь подборка книжек
там есть анатомия физических упражнений, вот смотрю, я смотрю...... я там точно рычаг в l5S1 получается? что то я засомневалась........
http://spinet.ru/conference/topic9968.html
если на чужие форумы ссылки нельзя давать- удаляйте.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Я имею ввиду, что во время обострения, когда утром просыпаешься, сильно больно, встаешь, сначала тихонько руками ногами машешь, а потом километров 6- и как новенький, почти. (6 км, это когда уже прямоходячей стала, а икроножная по утрам еще сильно болела), даже сейчас, я по утрам «червяка» в икроножной чувствую, а после 6 км он прячется от меня.


 типичная картинка дизгемической формы радикулопатии S1.



tortoise написал(а):


> Что то же, отпустило!


 Тогда в ту ночь? Отпустило потому, что прервалась передача импульса в нейрон заднего рога.



tortoise написал(а):


> М.б. доктора Ступина спросим? Или не подойдет сей пример ?
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/439/
> *«Основные причины обострения боли в спине*
> *1. *Перегрузка позвоночника вследствие избыточных весовых нагрузок – особенно в неправильном положении тела (поэтому – ношение полужесткого корсета при работах и разовых нагрузках, *правильное положение при подъеме тяжести – согнув колени*).
> ...


это рекомендации БЫТОВОГО поведения покалеченного позвоночника. Я  говорил о  рекомендации по поднятию штанги, это нечто другое))).



tortoise написал(а):


> «неправильно» воздействую на одну веточку люшки, мы вызываем неправильную реакцию другой веточки. Это имели ввиду?


 да это.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Май 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> даже если смотреть выступлени штангистов на крупных соревнованиях---они тоже именно так делают---с прямой спиной ---оттого у всех и сложилось такое мнение


 Это понятно, но почему не возникает вопрос зачем штангисту именно прямая спина ))))? Дам подсказку, здоровье штангиста тренера также интересует как и влияние фаз луны на потенцию майского жука...


----------



## кристинка (15 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Это понятно, но почему не возникает вопрос зачем штангисту именно прямая спина ))))? Дам подсказку, здоровье штангиста тренера также интересует как и влияние фаз луны на потенцию майского жука...


если не интересуеттренера здоровье штангиста, что печально---то тогда видимо для результата....для большего результата...что бы создать именно этот "рычаг" под прямым углом..., но какой тогда смысл фитнессистов грузить той же техникой??? они же ни гоняться за весами


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> видимо для результата....для большего результата...что бы создать именно этот "рычаг" под прямым углом..., но какой тогда смысл фитнессистов грузить той же техникой??? они же ни гоняться за весами


Правильно, в природе мы разгибаемся по сегментно, это не эффективно с позиции использования позвоночника в качестве подъемного крана. Каждый сегмент это рычаг с точкой опоры на суставе, гораздо эффективнее оставить один рычаг чем много))).
Вопрос номер два, что такое пояс для тяжелой атлетики, как он РАБОТАЕТ и в чем его радикальное отличие от корсетов применяемых в ортопедии? Зачем грузить фитнесистов вопрос риторический, тренеры знают столько сколько и фитнесисты. Но вопрос в другом зачем это фитнесистам)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

Если вопросов по сказнному нет пошли дальше. Диск, так много упоминаемй всеми, объект пристального внимания и опеки нейрохирургов, объект для "вправлений" и "выпадений" парамедицинской братии, как много говорилось о тебе как о источнике всех бед и причины боли в позвоночниках людей)))). Или может это слегка преувеличенно? Может не всегда ты виновен, а на тебя просто вешают всех собак так как тебя и происходящие стобой метаморфозы очень просто увидеть на МРТ?
Итак диск. Двухкомпонентная амортизационная  прокладка между опорными площадками (телами) позвонков. Он намертво срощен с замыкательными пластинками тел позвонков, по передней и по задней поверхности усилен мощными продольными связками. Его перемещение в пространстве невозможно (чего не скажешь о его компонентах)). Мы рассмотрим его нормальную функцию, а все патологические метаморфозы и вопросы связанные сними будем рассматривать позже и постипенно, когда усвоим как он работает в норме.
Диск приняв на себя нагрузку по вертикали (человек взял вруки вес) спружинил и уменьшился в ретикальном размере, а в диаметре естественно слегка увеличелся. Человек бросил тяжесть которую держал и диск автоматом "выпрямился" вернув себе первоначальный вертикальный размер и уменьшив диамитер.
С этитм все ясно?


----------



## tortoise (16 Май 2011)

> Если вопросов по сказанному нет пошли дальше



Пошли дальше, те вопросы, которые остались, буду возвращаться, и переспрашивать.
А логическую цепочку выстрою в дневнике, да же если сильно по сторонам погуляем. Я человек с системным мышлением, надеюсь не потеряюсь.


> Итак диск. Двухкомпонентная амортизационная прокладка между опорными площадками (телами) позвонков. Он намертво сращен с замыкательными пластинками тел позвонков, по передней и по задней поверхности усилен мощными продольными связками.



Ага, я все таки не совсем неправа была, когда говорила, что позвоночник – это единая «кость» с более мягкими (диски) и более твердыми (сами позвонки) участками, а не сборная конструкция = позвонок-диск-позвонок. Или я не правильно прочитала? Увидела то, что хотела увидеть?



> Человек бросил тяжесть которую держал и диск автоматом "выпрямился" вернув себе первоначальный вертикальный размер и уменьшив диамитер.
> С этитм все ясно?



Ага, понятно, очень понятно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> диск автоматом "выпрямился" вернув себе первоначальный вертикальный размер и уменьшив диамитер.



Интересный вопрос, а что происходит с суставом? Мы ведь знаем, что сустав подвижен. Вопрос что будет происходить с суставом при осадке диска? Жду версий.


----------



## кристинка (16 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Интересный вопрос, а что происходит с суставом? Мы ведь знаем, что сустав подвижен. Вопрос что будет происходить с суставом при осадке диска? Жду версий.


ну если мы рассматриваем физиологически здоровый процеес....то видимо сустав также незначительно(  под "незначительно" я имею ввиду что эти описываемы движения наверное ни очень амплитудны) совершил движения вместе с диском , благодаря эластичным связкам , и пришёл в исходное положение....ну вроде системы на рессорах


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Ага, я все таки не совсем неправа была, когда говорила, что позвоночник – это единая «кость» с более мягкими (диски) и более твердыми (сами позвонки) участками, а не сборная конструкция = позвонок-диск-позвонок.



не цельная, на суставе нет сплошного соеденения, там есть  полость и свободное пространство, там полноценное движение)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> совершил движения вместе с диском , благодаря эластичным связкам , и пришёл в исходное положение....ну вроде системы на рессорах



+100!!!
Теперь очень важный момент, вспоминаем КАК МЫ ДВИГАЕМСЯ ДЕРЖА В РУКАХ ВЕС?


----------



## tortoise (16 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Интересный вопрос, а что происходит с суставом? Мы ведь знаем, что сустав подвижен. Вопрос что будет происходить с суставом при осадке диска? Жду версий.



я про это подумала но сформулировать не успела, похоже там минискоид вместе с диском должен уменьшится и увеличиться? потому как механику его (сустава)поворота при строго вертикальной нагрузке я пока не улавливаю.
Мы же помним их там 3 части, т.е. минискоид как диск работает?

опередили


----------



## tortoise (16 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Теперь очень важный момент, вспоминаем КАК МЫ ДВИГАЕМСЯ ДЕРЖА В РУКАХ ВЕС?


в смысле поднимаем вес или идем с весом?
и смотря какой вес- какой объем.
вес это и ребено и штанга и сумки
короче я не поняла вопрос.


----------



## кристинка (16 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Правильно, в природе мы разгибаемся по сегментно, это не эффективно с позиции использования позвоночника в качестве подъемного крана. Каждый сегмент это рычаг с точкой опоры на суставе, гораздо эффективнее оставить один рычаг чем много))).
> Вопрос номер два, что такое пояс для тяжелой атлетики, как он РАБОТАЕТ и в чем его радикальное отличие от корсетов применяемых в ортопедии? Зачем грузить фитнесистов вопрос риторический, тренеры знают столько сколько и фитнесисты. Но вопрос в другом зачем это фитнесистам)))



пояс для тяжёлой атлетики--он равномерно жёсткий , шире на поясницу--видимо для того что бы стабилизировать и придать жёсткости "рычагу".....но я признаться честно---ранее вообще думала что пояс штангиста для того что бы на животе грыжа ни вылезла

простые смертные, особенно женского полу, полюбляют это упражнение за то что оно хорошо ножки сзади и прилегающие области тонизирует...а  ни столько спину им качают, эхххх вот так и подумаешь что прежде чем в зал идти надо минимум медуниверситет закончить, а так не сведующему в тонкостях человеку и ни ясно где опасность притаилась



tortoise написал(а):


> в смысле поднимаем вес или идем с весом?
> и смотря какой вес- какой объем.
> вес это и ребено и штанга и сумки
> короче я не поняла вопрос.



я тоже ни до конца поняла....но видимо идти с весом всё таки следует с прямой спиной(вспомним хотя бы африкнских женщин носящих корзины на голове)...тогда наверное нагрузка равномерна на весь позвоночный столб
..по сумкам равномерно в две руки надо ещё суметь распределить---да и неудобно если объёмные за ноги цепляют , я уже писала что открыла для себя новый способ переноса пакета с магазина---взяла обняла его руками ---прижала к себе и держа на бицепсе и крепко обняв несу


----------



## tortoise (16 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> не цельная, на суставе нет сплошного соеденения, там есть полость и свободное пространство, там полноценное движение)))


 ну да, цельная такая «колбаска» с подпорочками, а вот подпорочки друг от друга отдельно и еще должны попасть верхний на нижний и наоборот.
Сустав же на два соседних позвонка один? Я правильно поняла? Ой площадь опоры там что то совсем малюсенькая…….. (или все же 2)


----------



## tortoise (16 Май 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> .тогда наверное нагрузка равномерна на весь позвоночный столб


но про это ли вопрос?
если мы с весом стоим- то все верно, а если ИДЕМ?
позвоночник не сохраняет строго вертикального положения, даже с кувшином на голове, он отклоняется то в одну то в другую сторону.
Но это не зависит от того с весом мы идем или без

ребенка в рюкзак -маленького перед собой, постарше за спину


----------



## tortoise (16 Май 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> эхххх вот так и подумаешь что прежде чем в зал идти надо минимум медуниверситет закончить, а так не сведующему в тонкостях человеку и ни ясно где опасность притаилась


ты знаешь....... что то я не уверена, что это поможет
моя тренер-врач в отпуске, и я эти 3 недели "пошла по рукам" уже у 3х была.
одна по первому образованию медсестра- много лет в роддоме работала, другая эндокринлог и сейчас в этом же центре консультирует, как эндокринолог, и мальчик- врач со скорой, в центре подрабатывает (пару лет постоянно работал, сейчас на скорую вернулся). И у всех абсолютно разный взгляд на то, как надо работать на тренажерах и " в партере" (у меня разминка по ПНФ методике). А немцы их вроде бы одной и той же методике обучали, и в мединститутах, что то мне подсказывает одну и ту же анатомию преподают. И если слова между собой не сравнивать, то все стройно и красиво, у каждого из 4х (четвертый- мой первый тренер, она врач восстановительной медицины или наоборот лфк- я уже запуталась), а тренировки все абсолютно разные.
не оюблю я тренажеры, просто потому, что надо.
вчера первый раз на тайцзицюань сходела, вот там класс


----------



## кристинка (16 Май 2011)

если идём...то при ходьбе---вся система как мы видим ни жёсткая, и видимо при каждом наступлении на ногу идёт небольшая ударная нагрузка на позвоночный столб, и и всё это пружинит---сжимаеться разжимаеться в такт шагу..если несём идеально , а если мы ещё и неправильно несём( в одной руке к примеру)----то наверное система в связи с поддержание усилия "выравнивания" несёт повышенную нагрузку, и на какие то сигменты нагрузка больше...на какие то меньше, да и вообще векторы распределения силы идут вкривь и вкось (вспомнилось как в школе брусок полз по наклонной плоскости а мы рисовали стрелочки)


----------



## tortoise (16 Май 2011)

нету там удара! не вижу где удар, при беге, да- фаза полета и приземления, а при ходьбе, вправо влево позвоночник отклоняется, сустав работает и диск то одна сторона сжимается то другая, и это даже при идеальном позвоночнике, а ведь мы 100% сколиозники.


----------



## кристинка (16 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> нету там удара! не вижу где удар, при беге, да- фаза полета и приземления, а при ходьбе, вправо влево позвоночник отклоняется, сустав работает и диск то одна сторона сжимается то другая, и это даже при идеальном позвоночнике, а ведь мы 100% сколиозники.


вправо -влево видимо да...я об этом ни подумала----но при наступление на ногу---есть же момень переноса тяжести с одной ноги на другую---вес тела на одной---а другая нога "в полёте"....а потом на другую ногу---баххх---мы ж ни крадёмся а нормально идём---ещё и на каблуках


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

кристинка написал(а):


> пояс для тяжёлой атлетики--он равномерно жёсткий , шире на поясницу--видимо для того что бы стабилизировать и придать жёсткости "рычагу"



а чем регулируется ШИРИНА поясничной части? Как он подбирается?


----------



## tortoise (16 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а чем регулируется ШИРИНА поясничной части? Как он подбирается?


расстояние между тазобедренными и ребрами или это ортопедический так?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Я правильно поняла?



да все верно)))) на каждый сегмент ( ПДС) два сустава (правый левый), один диск куча связок и мышц.



tortoise написал(а):


> расстояние между тазобедренными и ребрами или это ортопедический так?


между нижнем краем реберной дуги и костями таза. А почему так? Почему не как в ортопедии от лопатьк и до тазобедренных суставов?



tortoise написал(а):


> в смысле поднимаем вес или идем с весом?



подошли к мешку, например цемента,  присели с прямой спиной, обняли мешок руками, прижали к животу и груди, встали на прямые ноги и пошли.  И какая разница будет если вместо мешка будет ребеночек в кенгурятнике?


----------



## tortoise (16 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> подошли к мешку, например цемента, присели с прямой спиной, обняли мешок руками, прижали к животу и груди, встали на прямые ноги и пошли. И какая разница будет если вместо мешка будет ребеночек в кенгурятнике?


Ребенок в кенгурятнике и мешок в обнимку, да одинаково.
когда встали- диск сжался
пошли - позвоночник формирует дугу ? да же не дугу, а s? выпуклую на опорную ногу? соответственно диск с противоположной стороны сжимается и суставчик то же, а с опорной вроде растягивается, но ведь там по моему еще и вращательное движение есть!
Нет, сейчас, где дуга, где впадина, я не соображу, но точно при шаге нагрузка меняется из стороны в сторону
наклон в сторону опорной по логике, а по ощущениям наоборот 
Для сохранения вертикальности позвоночника угол между тазом и позвоночником со стороны опорной ноги больше 90 градусов, со стороны свободной меньше 90


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> а по ощущениям наоборот


я и спрашива о ощущениях))). Вспомните, если вы несете тяжесть как вы двигаетесь? Вы двигаетесь СКОВАНО как робот Вернер))) Почему догадались?


----------



## tortoise (16 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> я и спрашива о ощущениях))). Вспомните, если вы несете тяжесть как вы двигаетесь? Вы двигаетесь СКОВАНО как робот Вернер))) Почему догадались?


высота дисков маленькая и наклон (который я пытаюсь понять в какую он сторону), амплитуда меньше, чем без веса


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> высота дисков маленькая и наклон (который я пытаюсь понять в какую он сторону), амплитуда меньше, чем без веса



я имел ввиду кое что другое. Мы двигаемся без поклажи в руках плавно и мягко, ходьба наша "эластична" если можно так говорить, без резких движений.  Стоит нам в руки взять груз как все меняется. Рецепторы в сухожильях рук, ног и позвоночника сразу подадут информацию в мозг о том, что наша масса с учетом поклажи резко и мгновенно увеличилась, диск, приняв дополнительную нагрузку, уплощился, суставные отростки формирующие сустав ЗБЛИЗЕЛИСЬ друг относительно друга. Мозг тут же даст команду мышцам антагонистам работать СОДРУЖЕСТВЕННО. Благодаря этому наши движения потеряют привычную амплитуду и свободу, мы будем двигаться очень СКОВАНО и не свободно. Чем больший вес мы держим в руках, тем сковывание наша походка и движения. Это наша защита от РЫВКОВЫХ и РЕЗКИХ амплитуд движения, которые мы обычно можем свободно осуществлять, когда не несем в руках тяжести. Причина такой команды мозга мышцам очень проста, ОГРАНИЧИТЬ СВОБОДУ ДВИЖЕНИЯ В СУСТАВАХ позвоночника!!!!

Принцип прост, пропорционально возрастанию нагрузки организм уберегает себя от наших рывков и резких движений, так как суставы позвоночника работают под нагрузкой, суставная щель суждена и есть  ПРЯМОЙ РИСК травматизации (ущемления) менискоида. Как только мы бросим груз механорецепторы сухожилий дадут команду мозгу ОТНУСТИТЬ и мы получим обратно нашу свободу движений и плавность походки, так как диск "выпрямится" и суставы будут работать в безопасном режиме.
Назрела очередь следующего провокационного вопроса ))) в чем сходство и в чем различие человека с уменьшенной высотой диска и с нормальной высотой диска?


----------



## tortoise (16 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> я имел ввиду кое что другое. диск, приняв дополнительную нагрузку, уплощился, суставные отростки формирующие сустав СБЛИЗИЛИСЬ друг относительно друга. . Это наша защита от РЫВКОВЫХ и РЕЗКИХ амплитуд движения, которые мы обычно можем свободно осуществлять, когда не несем в руках тяжести.


вроде бы я о том же......



tortoise написал(а):


> высота дисков маленькая и наклон (который я пытаюсь понять в какую он сторону), амплитуда меньше, чем без веса


амплитуда движения уменьшилась, за счет снижения высоты дисков, 



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Назрела очередь следующего провокационного вопроса ))) в чем сходство и в чем различие человека с уменьшенной высотой диска и с нормальной высотой диска?


единственное, что я не сказала, что когда мы берем тяжесть в руки, мозг ЗНАЕТ, что диск снижен и не позволяет "стандартную" амплитуду, а когда высота диска снижена сама по себе без веса- просто износилась, мозг об этом не знает, и позволяет обычную амплитуду, нас ничто не охраняет от возможности травмироваться 
И что, вывод- "сиди и не рыпайся" ? Высота диска снижена привыкай к новой амплитуде движений. 
Что то мне последнее время выводы не нравятся. . 
сначала обезболивание посредством паралича, теперь пожизненное ограничение движения, и не потому, что кто то сказал, а потому , что сама догадалась. 
Игорь Григорьевич! может я все же ошибаюсь , ааааааааааа?
При этом мы помним, что корсет ограничивает движение, и преслвутый мышечный корсет вро де бы как не должен ограничивать, т.к функция мышц движение, а не ограничение, чей то я опять заблудилась

знаю-знаю: нет событий хороших и плохих, таковыми их делает наша оценка,


----------



## кристинка (16 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> вроде бы я о том же......
> 
> амплитуда движения уменьшилась, за счет снижения высоты дисков,
> 
> ...



да видимо как ни грустно , но так и есть----если высота диска снижена--- и без груза....в виду патологических процессов---то мозг эту ограничительную команду и ни снимает---отсюда эта надоевшая зажатость и скованность....от этого наверное, возможно и связки уже ни работают как надо....и элстичность их со временем падает...так как дана команда---держать!!! а ни "амплитудить"


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> мозг ЗНАЕТ, что диск снижен и не позволяет "стандартную" амплитуду, а когда высота диска снижена сама по себе без веса- просто износилась, мозг об этом не знает, и позволяет обычную амплитуду, нас ничто не охраняет от возможности травмироваться



Да все верно. Как-то я слегка недооцениваю женский интеллект, сореньки.


tortoise написал(а):


> теперь пожизненное ограничение движения, и не потому, что кто то сказал, а потому , что сама догадалась.



Не все так плохо, надо просто научить мозг контролировать движения. Слегка изменить поведение, выработать новые привычки и все.


----------



## tortoise (17 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Да все верно. Как-то я слегка недооцениваю женский интеллект, сореньки.


ну как то Вы совсем к женщинам плохо относитесь , мы же не только крестиком вышивать умеем ,
это как если бы вы сказали итак 2*2=4,
а сколько будет 4/2= че-ты- а я бы отвела "ре", правильно четыре
ах какой интеллект!!! ах какая умница. Обидеться что ли.



> Не все так плохо, надо просто научить мозг контролировать движения. Слегка изменить поведение, выработать новые привычки и все.


ну допустим "ортопедический режим" к которому еще вернемся, я вроде бы себе стараюсь привить (тяжести правильно поднимаю), сплю "правильно"
а вот с физическими упражнениями еще разобраться надо, с наклонами и скрутками вообще ничего не понятно.........
а как допустимую  амплитуду движение  определить? она же у всех разная?
методом научного тыка (то бишь эмпирически)? или есть более безопасные пути?
если эмпирически : как известно, если расслабиться ( а это я умею делать) то амплитуда увеличивается, вот я вчера хорошо "подышала" и легла на ножки (сложилась пополам). Сегодня чувствую себя хорошо.
внимание вопрос: я НЕ травмировалась, и могу так жже аккуратненько продолжать, или это до поры до времени, и мне это еще боком вылезет.
Какие именно новые привычки? Я все же продолжаю надеяться, что не бревнышком ходить.........

и административный момент, мы сейчас вопросы по обсуждаем, или Вы рассказываете дальше, а мы в вдогонку еще по-переспрашиваем, я по вчерашнему дню еще много чего поспрошать желаю, но надо сформулировать, а пока  не успеваю.
Мое мнение, Вы продолжаете по своему плану, и по ходу отвлекаемся на "недообсужденное, недопонятое", а в дневнике я это все в один последовательный текст соберу. а Вы как думаете?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Май 2011)

Что еще не понятно и что уточнить?


----------



## tortoise (17 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Что еще не понятно и что уточнить?


не поняла......
Вы мое предыдущие сообщение не читали? Или на этом все...........


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> а как допустимую амплитуду движение определить? она же у всех разная?


амплитуда должна соответствовать целесообразности. Для чего вам складываться вдвое? Какова цель?


tortoise написал(а):


> Какие именно новые привычки? Я все же продолжаю надеяться, что не бревнышком ходить.........


Бревнышком  не ходят, а лежат... С возрастом  подвижность будет меняться, как бы этого не нехотелось, появятся "экстрапирамиды" и никуда от этого не деться. Цель не в том, что бы двигаться как акробат, цель двигаться без боли и максимально долго сохранить работоспособность.



tortoise написал(а):


> Вы продолжаете по своему плану, и по ходу отвлекаемся на "недообсужденное, недопонятое", а в дневнике я это все в один последовательный текст соберу. а Вы как думаете?


Я даже не знаю, цепочку суставы-диски-связки-мышцы, мифы о мышечном корсете мы вроде как разобрали, что желаете дальше узнать?


----------



## Ole (17 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Что еще не понятно и что уточнить?





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не все так плохо, надо просто научить мозг контролировать движения. Слегка изменить поведение, выработать новые привычки и все.



Мне про контроль мозгом движения не до конца понятно, это на каком уровне  имеется в виду (макро, микро )?
Выполнять простые правила - наклоны описанным д Ступиным способом через присед, или какие
то более тонкие вещи - не знаю как правильно и с формулировать - научится выполнять простые движения как-то более правильно ?


----------



## tortoise (17 Май 2011)

я не знаю, что удобней дальше
С Ваших слов "причина боли в позвоночнике многогранна, многопричинна. Уберете все причины не будет болеть." Мы разобрали только одну причину и только макроуровень, а вы еще дразнили - молекулярным, а еще про глаза и про шкуру

Вот на вскидку еще Ваши отложенные темы 
у меня все ходы записаны 

 _Игорь Зинчук, мы еще про шкуру потом то же обязательно поговорим! Хорошо_? После мышц , костей, хрящей, суставов не знаю в каком порядке...... поговорим обязательно.
 _Ротационные движения нельзя- во всех гимнастках есть скрутки, я сейчас делаю скрутки с утяжелением- где правда?_ Правда заключается в состоянии позвоночника каждого конкретного пациента и индивидуальных возможностях суставов. связок. мышц могущих или не могущих реализовать тот или иной тип движения. Эти особенности можно/нужно развивать. Ведь можно утрировать ситуацию и сказать лежи не двигайся и через какое то малое к-во времени будем хватать обострение от того, что чихнули, т.е. развивать мышцы надо- в пределах каких то амплитуд………….
 _Это называется связочной контрактурой сустава. Если в таком состоянии дать команду или "помочь" вам путем грубой силы согнуть сустав мы получим повреждение структур (это обобщенное название, дабы не влезать в дебри, на потом оставим)._продолжим после разбора связки диск-сустав-нерв-мышцы 
 _Короче, клерк, если "удачно" рванет, рухнет с болью в спине, а вот дальше будет проходить процесс еще интереснее выше описанных, но об этом позже._продолжим после разбора связки диск-сустав-нерв-мышцы
внимание вопрос: фиброзное кольцо перестает кровоснабжаться или пульпозное ядро становиться безсосудистым?
В вашем описании упущенна одна существенная структура обеспечивающая трофику хряща смотрим вот сюда: http://histol.narod.ru/tables/contis-3.htm. Пульпа изначально не кровоснабжается, изолирована от межтканевой (межклеточных) жидкостий и как хрусталик глаза может иметь *аутоантигенные смойства*. Важно запомнить этот момент.
Я бы по упражнениям по подробней прошлась- в частности становая тяга и «корсет» тяжелоатлетов…………
*Третий* период период расслабления. О нем поговори чуть позже, он очень интересен и важен.
_если не считать про хрящи и глаза- в самом начале, по ссылке 2 раза перечитала- пока на столько не поняла- что даже вопрос задать не могу. __




_
Потом все расскажу и про глаза))). Это позволит вам понять, каким макаром желеобразная, мягкая масса пульпозного ядра вдруг начала "давить на нерв". Странно, не правда ли?
логично будет и так и так, все зависит от вашего желания. .....а можно продолжить оставаясь на макроскопическом уровне, не углубляясь в молекулярный уровень. Выбор за вами.
_Все такое вкусное!!!!!!!!!_
ладно, пусть будет макроуровень.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Бревнышком не ходят, а лежат..


робот мне то же не очень нравиться 



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> амплитуда должна соответствовать целесообразности. Для чего вам складываться вдвое?


я в некоторых ситуациях привыкла узелком вокруг мужчины завязываться, и не в угоду ему, а в угоду себе  (почему нет смайла со слезами?)


----------



## Ole (17 Май 2011)

Сорри 2 й впрос, сниженый по высоте диск нуждается в повышенной защите ?
мышечный спазм - это необходимая защита или ошибка мозга , которую надо обойти ?
(если защита,то не опасны ли тогда миелорелаксанты ?)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> Сорри 2 й впрос, сниженый по высоте диск нуждается в повышенной защите ?


диск ни в чем не нуждается, нуждается точка опоры (сустав) вокруг и благодаря которой происходит движение.


Ole написал(а):


> мышечный спазм - это необходимая защита или ошибка мозга , которую надо обойти ? (если защита,то не опасны ли тогда миелорелаксанты ?)


Мышечный спазм всегда защита и реакция организма на проблему. Мышечным спазмом организм ограничивает нашу волевую дурь, не давая нам ещё больше усугубить ситуацию. Правда стоит упомянуть, что иногда мышечный спазм может оставаться и после компенсации проблемы, так называемые реакции неполного саногенеза.


----------



## tortoise (17 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> диск ни в чем не нуждается, нуждается точка опоры (сустав) вокруг и благодаря которой происходит движение. .


Если сустав остается без движения, то у нас мышцы могут забыть что им надо двигаться?
Т.е. их все же надо разрабатывать, при чем во всех направлениях только осторожно и с меньшей амплитудой? Т.к. изначально позволенный объем движений снижен. (скрутки, прогибы и да же осевая нагрузка, но , например в 2 раза меньше .
Можно ли сказать, что если высота диска снижена на 30%, то объем движений уменьшаем на те же 30% ( и возможно ли эти проценты как то определить?
Питание сустава осуществляется в процессе аэробных нагрузок? (ходьба, например)
И раз есть сустав то возможны и подвывихи, которые собственно вправляют? Просто не позвонок ставим на место, а сустав? Этим занимаются мануальные терапевты? Или они все же мышцы из спазма выводят.
И с нервом Люшка я опять потерялась. Вечером соберу дневник- перечитаю, и еще переспрошу. Если диск снизился, разве площадь опоры сустава не увеличилась? Чисто механически- должна была, а посему мозг должен знать о снижении высоты диска и ограничении амплитуды, там же Люшка!


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Правда стоит упомянуть, что иногда мышечный спазм может оставаться и после компенсации проблемы, так называемые реакции неполного саногенеза.


а как отличить защитный от "реакции неполного саногенеза".
А как спазм в спине взывает все таки боль в ноге, мышцы все таки сдавливают диск еще сильнее так, что грыжа на нерв давит? или они сами (спазмированные мышцы) передавливают нерв?
Что то вопросов все больше и больше.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Если сустав остается без движения, то у нас мышцы могут забыть что им надо двигаться?


Нет, мышцы не могут забыть или вспомнить, мышечный стереотип контролируется нервной системой.


tortoise написал(а):


> Т.е. их все же надо разрабатывать, при чем во всех направлениях только осторожно и с меньшей амплитудой?


 да, это и есть личебный момент при применении любой кинезотерапии (все виды ЛФК и ПИР)


tortoise написал(а):


> Т.к. изначально позволенный объем движений снижен. (скрутки, прогибы и да же осевая нагрузка, но , например в 2 раза меньше .
> Можно ли сказать, что если высота диска снижена на 30%, то объем движений уменьшаем на те же 30% ( и возможно ли эти проценты как то определить?


Нет нельзя, мы двигаемся целым фасадом, при ограничении подвижности в одном сегменте его функцию могут взять другие сегменты и общая амплитуда может не измениться.


tortoise написал(а):


> Питание сустава осуществляется в процессе аэробных нагрузок? (ходьба, например)


   все нагрузки аеробные. Анаэробный и аеробный это два разных типа окисления глюкозы с выроботкой АТФ, только один аэробный дает 8 молекул АТФ а анаэробный 4.


tortoise написал(а):


> И раз есть сустав то возможны и подвывихи, которые собственно вправляют? Просто не позвонок ставим на место, а сустав? Этим занимаются мануальные терапевты?  Или они все же мышцы из спазма выводят.


 да так и есть, только мануальный терапевт это нонсес. Есть врач который владеет той или инной техникой, включая и мануальную терапию как методику.  Мануалка это метод, врач делающий клизму когда это необходимо не называется ведь клизмологом.


tortoise написал(а):


> И с нервом Люшка я опять потерялась. Вечером соберу дневник- перечитаю, и еще переспрошу. Если диск снизился, разве площадь опоры сустава не увеличилась? Чисто механически- должна была, а посему мозг должен знать о снижении высоты диска и ограничении амплитуды, там же Люшка!


 мозг знает есть вес в руках иле нет и соответственно или закрепощает или позволяет двигаться свободно диск снижается годами и его высота как раз и обманывает мозг.


tortoise написал(а):


> а как отличить защитный от "реакции неполного саногенеза".
> А как спазм в спине взывает все таки боль в ноге, мышцы все таки сдавливают диск еще сильнее так, что грыжа на нерв давит? или они сами (спазмированные мышцы) передавливают нерв?
> Что то вопросов все больше и больше.


)))) вот с этого и продолжим дальше. Помните рассаказ о двух кругах нарисованных на лекторской доске перед аудиторией?
Пи.Си. Простите меня сердечно за ошибки. редактировать и исправлять нет времени очень прошу простить...


----------



## tortoise (17 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нет, мышцы не могут забыть или вспомнить, мышечный стереотип контролируется нервной системой.


Да, мозг забывает, что надо использовать эти мышцы.
Запоздалое озарение, тренирую мышцы в спортзале мы тренируем НЕ мышцы А мозг!!!!!!!!!!!!
И тогда понятно, когда мы занимаемся восточными практиками, будь то йога или цигун (как вы заметили, я не определилась, что мне ближе ци или прана) но в любом случае ци=прана=дыхание+внимание, если просто присесть 10 раз до параллели, устанешь, а если то же самое сделать «на дыхании» сесть на воздух, то за 10 раз даже абсолютно не тренированный человек  НЕ устанет, потому что это просто 10 медленных вдохов и выдохов. 
Я еще не знаю, что я с этой догадкой буду делать, но надо в тренажерке поэкспериментировать, а то что то мне там совсем скучно, пинками загоняю.




> все нагрузки аеробные. Анаэробный и аеробный это два разных типа окисления глюкозы с выроботкой АТФ, только один аэробный дает 8 молекул АТФ а анаэробный 4. .


И что делать с этой инфой, пока ума не приложу, видимо это молекулярный уровень будет:
*«Атф (Atf), Аденозина Трифосфат (Adenosine Triphosphate)* - это:
присутствующее в клетках соединение, в состав которого входят аденин, рибоза и три фосфатные группы. В химических связях фосфатных групп заключена энергия, необходимая клеткам для выполнения различных видов работы, например, для мышечного сокращения; эта энергия освобождается, когда АТФ расщепляется на АДФ и АМФ. АТФ образуется из АДФ или АМФ с использованием энергии, выделившейся в процессе расщепления углеводов или других питательных веществ.»



> только мануальный терапевт это нонсес....



Читала, читала : «хирурги то же не ногами оперируют» , скажите как ЭТО называется? В русском я так понимаю нет подходящего слова? А в английском или в латыни?



> Помните рассаказ о двух кругах нарисованных на лекторской доске перед аудиторией?..


Неааааа не помню




> Простите меня сердечно за ошибки. редактировать и исправлять нет времени очень прошу простить...


Если кому то не нравиться пусть не читают, или читают дневник, я обычно правлю, если что то пропустила, потом правлю, позже, 
И вообще это не имеет значения. Да простит меня Евдокия Михайловна (мой учитель русского языка) и хвала буржуйскому word-у



> )))) вот с этого и продолжим дальше


Продолжим.


----------



## Ole (17 Май 2011)

высота диска снижается - мышцы немного спазмируются - подвижность уменьшается - связки фиброзируются -
наклоняемся завязывать шнурки - повреждаем связку - спазм усиливается - связки еще более костенеют -
уже меньшее движение достаточно для травмы и далее по кругу

получается  если человек не быстро вылечился от прострела и черезмерно бережет свою спину
(в плане ограничений движений),
он рискует  отправить в штопор весь позвоночник ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> И что делать с этой инфой, пока ума не приложу, видимо это молекулярный уровень будет:*«Атф (Atf), Аденозина Трифосфат (Adenosine Triphosphate)* - это:
> присутствующее в клетках соединение, в состав которого входят аденин, рибоза и три фосфатные группы. В химических связях фосфатных групп заключена энергия, необходимая клеткам для выполнения различных видов работы, например, для мышечного сокращения; эта энергия освобождается, когда АТФ расщепляется на АДФ и АМФ. АТФ образуется из АДФ или АМФ с использованием энергии, выделившейся в процессе расщепления углеводов или других питательных веществ.»


Если вы желаете то можем нырнуть и туда,  мне самому интересно будет освежить память циклом трикарбоновых кислот, а заодно и цитохромах поговорим, тогда вы поймете,  что дыхание это не то,  что вы учащенно делаете при определенных моментах жизни, которые как вам кажется стали менее доступны для вас
))))



tortoise написал(а):


> Читала, читала : «хирурги то же не ногами оперируют» , скажите как ЭТО называется? В русском я так понимаю нет подходящего слова? А в английском или в латыни?


вот в этом кроется самый страшный казус. Названия нет. Нет интернатуры по вертебрологии. Ортопед, невролог, нейрохирург, врач ФТ все они вроде как могут лечить болезни позвоночника. И конечно у семи нянек дитя без ока. Невролог полечил уколами и если не помогло, отправил к ортопеду. Ортопед согнул ногу в колене набоку " покрутил"  не помогло, отправил на физ. процедуры, врач ФТО иголками потыкал или электричеством пощипал, не помогло, отправил обратно к неврологу, невролог, посмотрев, что больной снова пришел и отправил к нейрохирургу. Нейрохирург прооперировал и адью идите к неврологу по месту жительства, а если будет болеть, то оформляй группу. Вот такая сказка. 


tortoise написал(а):


> Неааааа не помню


Лектор рисует на доске два круга, один маленький другой огромный и говорит: "маленький кружочек это ваши знания, а линия его образующая ваше Незнание. Вы знаете мало и вам кажется, что и то, что для вас пока скрыто, тоже маленький объем информации, который вы быстро освоите.  Большой круг это ваш большой объем знаний, который вы получили спустя некоторое  время, постепенно овладевая непознанным. Так вот, линия образующая большой круг это ваше Незнание..."


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> высота диска снижается - мышцы немного спазмируются - подвижность уменьшается - связки фиброзируются -


немного не так, плохой с меня преподаватель. Суставы позвоночника не получают требуемую двигательную нагрузку - связки фиброзируются теряя эластичность для лучшего удержания сустава в статике (сидение например)-минимальные по амплитуде движения в сеже присутствующие (человек не статуя и даже сидя немного двигается) но не обеспеченные нормальной эластичностью связок приводят к сублюктации (подвывих) в суставе незначительной компрессией менискоида, *незначительная* компрессия менискоида приводит к ирритации нерва Люшка который извращает трофику диска, отчего развивается - локальная дегенерация диска, диск садится, и процесс в суставе еще больше усугубляется, - рывковое движение вызовет более выраженную компрессию с ущемлением нерва Люшка, что даст ДИКУЮ боль (клерк резко нагнулся и рухнул на пол) дальше как в сказке (чем дальше в лес, тем толще партизаны) наступит отек структур сустава вызван травматическим воспалительным процессом (клерку пока болит* только* спина и он воет от боли) в процесс ексудации включаются постепенно и капсула сустава и связки. Так как структуры сустава образуют отверстие, через которое выходит КОРЕШОК то воспалительный процесс постепенно захватит и манжетку корешка и прежде всего пострадает корешковая вена мягонькая такая нежненькая, её отек придушит в межпозвонковом отверстии и тем самым нарушит отток крови по корешковой вене, что усугубит воспаление на манжетке и добавит отек корешка, на это уйдет от нескольких часов до нескольких дней в зависимости от состояния сосудов и пастозности тканей (у клерка начала болеть нога).
При этом мышечный спазм будет сопровождать всю эту историю, вначале незначительный как реакция на статическую перегрузку (мышцам длительно не дают вступить в фазу расслабления), когда клерк рухнул то намертво "загипсуют" и искривят позвоночник дабы клерк не растирал менискоид в жерновах сублюктированного сустава, позже мышечный спазм появится и в мышцах ноги иннервацию которых обеспечивал нервный корешок, который был втянут в процесс спустя пару дней ( у клерка болит нога)
Опять запутанно получилось?


----------



## tortoise (17 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Если вы желаете то можем нырнуть и туда, мне самому интересно будет освежить память циклом трикарбоновых кислот, а заодно и цитохромах поговорим, тогда вы поймете, что дыхание это не то, что вы учащенно делаете при определенных моментах жизни,


Ой давайте нырнем………. У меня с дыхание серьезные отношения. Я например знаю, что это ключик к подсознанию. 




> Нет интернатуры по вертебрологии.


Т.е вертебролог? 
Есть только в словаре русских синонимов, в других словарях нет. Вам не понравиться:
«вертебролог -мануалист, мануолог, костоправ, врач»
Перевод с немецкого на русский 
в cловаре общей лексики
verte [v-] лат. (сокр. v.)смотри на обороте, переверни (_страницу_)
К@тёнок, тебе задание- найди этимологию слова (люблю задачи ставить)

[quote]. Нейрохирург прооперировал и адью идите к неврологу по месту жительства, а если будет болеть, то оформляй группу. Вот такая сказка.[/quote]

Меня по знакомству (приятельница- анестезиолог в нейрохирургии) чуть было в первое обострение (а ведь то были да же еще не цветочки) по быстренькому не порезали. Я на тот момент думала, что это как аппендицит- вырезали по быстрому и забыли (знаю, что то же не совсем все просто, но бороться за сохранение воспаленного аппендицита никто не будет).



> Так вот, линия образующая большой круг это ваше Незнание..."


Роскошная метафора, я ее очень люблю, только в мой версии круг был 1 и профессора не было, не узнала просто.




> Опять запутанно получилось?


По моему = нормально, если все так, то хорошо объяснили.

Сидим, много сидим- сустав не двигается (статика) (двигается меньше нормы- еще бы выяснить где она норма)
Для удержания в статике нужна веревка, а не резинка 
ВДРУГ потребовалось движение, веревка не пустила- сустав вывихнули (была бы резинка не вывихнулся бы)
Из-за подвывиха минискоид сдавился
Люшку дернули за веточку (неправильно дернули)
И это дало команду диск не кормить, за счет этого высота диска снизилась????!!!!!!!! Или не правильно поняла?
Сустав сдавился сильнее
повторяем с п. 5 (цикл) пока 
минискоид отек- стал толстый, много места занимает
отекли капсула и связки
отверстие для нервного корешка стало тесным, венку корешка пережало (придушило)
отток крови от корешка ухудшается
отек манжетки усиливается
отекает корешок
мышечный спазм незначительный в начале – просто от недостатка движения, когда уже все стало плохо – получи «мышечный корсет» и не дергайся, ходи как наши предки на 4х лапах.

Игорь Григорьевич- вот эти 2 слова написание проверьте, пжл…..
ексудации
сублюктированного
К@тёнок, - это Вам, задание.

ВНИМАНИЕ вопрос:
А спина у меня заболела позже ноги… 
В первое обострение, вообще только нога болела, а во второе, и скрючило и спина заболели одновременно, а с ногой почти 2 месяца до этого боролась, 
А началось все с икроножной, ей же и закончилось (червяк там по сей день живет и каждое утро говорит: «иди пешком, наездилась уже.)

Анекдот вспомнила, обожаю его, как все хорошие анекдоты – чистейшая правда, я начальник, частенько приходится что-нибудь объяснять подчиненным, при чем так, что бы быть уверенной, что поняли 100% так как мне нужно, очень часто приходится к слову:

Профессор другу жалуется: « Студенты тупые попались, не знаю, что с ними делать!
Уже пять раз все объяснил, сам ВСЕ понял, а до них не доходит!»

сори, но дневник уже НЕ сегодня.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Ой давайте нырнем………. У меня с дыхание серьезные отношения. Я например знаю, что это ключик к подсознанию.


Я вас разочарую, дыхание это перенос электрона между комплексом III и комплексом IV дыхательной цепи. А то что вы называете дыханием это просто прокачка газовой смесью в легких.



tortoise написал(а):


> Сидим, много сидим- сустав не двигается (статика) (двигается меньше нормы- еще бы выяснить где она норма)
> Для удержания в статике нужна веревка, а не резинка
> ВДРУГ потребовалось движение, веревка не пустила- сустав вывихнули (была бы резинка не вывихнулся бы)
> Из-за подвывиха минискоид сдавился
> ...


Придельно просто и точно, Я ТАК НЕ УМЕЮ...



tortoise написал(а):


> ВНИМАНИЕ вопрос:
> А спина у меня заболела позже ноги…
> В первое обострение, вообще только нога болела, а во второе, и скрючило и спина заболели одновременно, а с ногой почти 2 месяца до этого боролась,
> А началось все с икроножной, ей же и закончилось (червяк там по сей день живет и каждое утро говорит: «иди пешком, наездилась уже.)


А вот это второй вариант развития событий. Завтра расскажу


----------



## tortoise (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я вас разочарую, дыхание это перенос электрона между комплексом III и комплексом IV дыхательной цепи. А то что вы называете дыханием это просто прокачка газовой смесью в легких.



я этот вопрос на потом оставлю, только подробно, я , конечно поищу чего такое комплекс III и комплекс IV, но боюсь с таким словосочетание тяжко придется



> Приделано просто и точно, Я ТАК НЕ УМЕЮ...


как это не умеете?
я не знала НИЧЕГО , полный ноль, Вы мне объяснили, я смогла СВОИМИ словами пересказать, значит я действительно поняла, значит Вы ХОРОШО объяснили.

(ладно похвалюсь- я умею переводить с бухгалтерского на програмисткий и обратно, а программисты это абсолютные инопланетяне,  когда 2 программиста обсуждают между собой техническую  проблему понятны  только предлоги и местоимения)

последнее время, я все больше и больше склоняюсь к мысли, что "ВСЕ болезни от нервов" это не фигура речи, а истинная правда, кроме травм, хотя............. если покопаться, и они то же.
у меня по п 6 сомнения остались:


> И это дало команду диск не кормить, за счет этого высота диска снизилась????!!!!!!!! Или не правильно поняла?


еще раз подтвердите , что ЭТО правильно.

а еще, КБС - это корешковый болевой синдром? ( в соседней теме подглядела)


----------



## Kotenok (18 Май 2011)

Со словарём чуть подождите, всё и сразу, да ещё и через телефон набирать и выбирать сложновато.  Вот чуть времени выбрала, отвечаю на ваши последние вопросы:



tortoise написал(а):


> Т.е вертебролог?
> Есть только в словаре русских синонимов, в других словарях нет. Вам не понравиться:
> «вертебролог -мануалист, мануолог, костоправ, врач»
> Перевод с немецкого на русский
> ...



Не доконца поняла Ваш вопрос (уточняю): этимологию слова "вертебролог" нужно?
если взять ваше слово verte -o- (на латинском языке) в переводе с него имеет много значений - поворачивать, повёртывать, направлять, обращать, перевёртывать, опрокидывать. Взяла слова (значение, перевод) близкие к нашей теме.  




tortoise написал(а):


> Игорь Григорьевич- вот эти 2 слова написание проверьте, пжл…..





tortoise написал(а):


> ексудации
> сублюктированного
> К@тёнок, - это Вам, задание.


Здесь как я понимаю, если конечно правильно поняла.
- Эксудация (exsudo от лат. - выделяю) - процесс образования экссудата.
- "Сублюктированного" скорее всего если я значение правильно поняла. Вы имели ввиду значения подвывиха ? Если да, то получается* "сублюксированного"- *от слова сублюксация.

Вот кажется так. Игорь Григорьевич, если в значениях, что-то не правильно, исправте пожалуйста  
Боюсь допустить не точность и получится, что ввиду в заблуждение.

PS: Если есть вопросы к этому или что-то не доконца изложено пишите, что смогу, то найду.


----------



## tortoise (18 Май 2011)

К@тёнок написал(а):


> Не доконца поняла Ваш вопрос (уточняю): этимологию слова "вертебролог" нужно? если взять ваше слово verte -o-


это Я предположила, что вертебролог от слова verte, но я не уверена
просто часто встречается слово, а я не понимаю, до конца его значение, думаю, не я одна


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> еще раз подтвердите , что ЭТО правильно.


да правильно. Но хочу  акцентировать  внимание,  явления дегенерации как природное старение никуда не деваются и присутствуют во всей полноте, при этом один диск поражен больше соседних вот этот момент объясняется локальным нарушением трофики за счет ирритации нерва Люшка, локальный нейродистрофический процесс.


tortoise написал(а):


> а еще, КБС - это корешковый болевой синдром? ( в соседней теме подглядела)


да это боль по сегменту (дерматому, миотому, склеротому). Её я описал в примере с клерком. Ваш случай радикально другой. У вас был (и остается) корешковый синдром.  Ваш случай это тот другой вариант развития событий о которых мы пока не говорили


----------



## Kotenok (18 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> это Я предположила, что вертебролог от слова verte, но я не уверена
> просто часто встречается слово, а я не понимаю, до конца его значение, думаю, не я одна


 Мои предположения, если брать слово "вертебролог"  и попытаться перевести его на латинский _*vertebrae -*_это позвонок. Что уже имеет прямое взаимодействие со специальностью врача. Всё таки наверное слово вертебролог происходит изначально от слова _*vertebrae. *_


----------



## Ole (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> немного не так, плохой с меня преподаватель.


замечательный, просто нам не хватает базовых знаний - поэтому мы иногда немного тормозим и путаемся
а вообще вы увлекательно пишете и умеете держать читательскую аудиторию .
напишите книжку ( например, даже на базе этой темы  )- увидите, будет бестеллер



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Опять запутанно получилось?


нет,очень четко и доступно

единственно я себе не до конца представляю -переход от фиброзирования связок к сублюктации  и сам этот подвывих
мануальные терапевты его и вправляют ?


----------



## tortoise (18 Май 2011)

К@тёнок написал(а):


> Мои предположения, если брать слово "вертебролог" и попытаться перевести его на латинский _*vertebrae -*_это позвонок.


Спасибо!!!!!!!



Ole написал(а):


> единственно я себе не до конца представляю -переход от фиброзирования связок к сублюктации и сам этот подвывих мануальные терапевты его и вправляют ?


мануальные терапевты *     вертебрологи, *как мы выяснили.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> и сам этот подвывих
> мануальные терапевты его и вправляют ?



пытаются)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ваш случай радикально другой. У вас был (и остается) корешковый синдром. Ваш случай это тот другой вариант развития событий о которых мы пока не говорили


Так вот один возможный вариант катастрофы мы рассмотрели, пошли дальше. Другой сценарий развития событий, резкое повышение внутридискового давления вследствие чрезмерной нагрузки по вертикали (клерк делал перестановку в кабинете и перетаскивал сам холодильник). Нагрузка на сжатие диска колоссальна,  желе (пульпозное ядро) равномерно передает нагрузка во все стороны (так как гидродинамика и в диске гидродинамика). Возможные вариант развития событий:
1. Соединительная ткань клерка имеет высокую врожденную сопротивляемость к перегрузкам, холодильник на новом месте, клерк доволен и здоров (вся братия достигшая хоть каких-то результатов в тяжелой атлетике). 
2. Давление превысило возможности соединительно-тканных структур замыкательных пластинок тел позвонков и желе вдавилось в костную структуру тела позвонка, получили грыжу Шморля
3. Давление превысило возможности соединительно-тканных структур фиброзного кольца диска получили протрузия-разрыв кольца-экструзия  и вот тут начинается полная вакханалия.
 Можем приступить к её разбору, если с выше описанным все понятно и нет вопросов.


----------



## tortoise (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Можем приступить к её разбору, если с выше описанным все понятно и нет вопросов.


в предыдущем варианте протрузии-экструзии-грыжи- нет совсем? Или она может быть может не быть?
в остальном можно продолжать



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> 2. Давление превысило возможности соединительно-тканных структур замыкательных пластинок тел позвонков и желе вдавилось в костную структуру тела позвонка, получили грыжу Шморля
> 3. Давление превысило возможности соединительно-тканных структур фиброзного кольца диска получили протрузия-разрыв кольца-экструзия и вот тут начинается полная вакханалия.


я так понимаю, мы это подробно обсуждаем, оба пункта, №3 конечно интересней, но №2 я не поняла, как вдавилось?

Пришлось создать* Повторение пройденного "Анатомия для чайников." ч.2*

https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/16/

в *Повторение пройденного "Анатомия для чайников." ч.1 *больше не помещается*
*


----------



## Ole (18 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> мануальные терапевты * вертебрологи, *как мы выяснили.


вертебрологами себя называют и ортопеды и неврологи, специализирующиеся на проблемах позвоночника,
и не все они практикуют мануальную терапию.
а я в контексте вопроса хотела подчеркнуть , что имею  ввиду именно мануальную терапию.  ок?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> в предыдущем варианте протрузии-экструзии-грыжи- нет совсем? Или она может быть может не быть?


как правило, эти процессы идут параллельно и взаимосвязано, процесс занимает годы. Мы рассматриваем вариант резкого сдавления диска, большое давление за короткое время. 



tortoise написал(а):


> я не поняла, как вдавилось?


давление настолько высоко что сверху или снизу диска идет разрыв гиалиновой пластинки  и ломая балки трабекул, желе вдавливается образуя в губчатой кости тела позвонка полость.


----------



## Semen (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> пытаются)))


Сыну 11 лет мануальный терапевт вправил 3 позвонка. Я слышал (!), как это происходило. После процедур осанка исправилась, ноги выравнились. Может, не все только пытаются?


----------



## gudkov (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> давление настолько высоко что сверху или снизу диска идет разрыв гиалиновой пластинки  и ломая балки трабекул, желе вдавливается образуя в губчатой кости тела позвонка полость.



Как я понимаю к данной ситуции ведет в первую очередь прямая осевая нагрузка, т.е. стоя с ровной спиной + в руках большой вес (руки либо над головой либо вдоль тела). Т.е. другими словами, прямая осевая нагрузка ведет в первую очередь к возникновению грыж Шморля, а разрыв фиброзного кольца в такой ситуации маловероятен?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Как я понимаю к данной ситуции ведет в первую очередь прямая осевая нагрузка, т.е. стоя с ровной спиной + в руках большой вес (руки либо над головой либо вдоль тела). Т.е. другими словами, прямая осевая нагрузка ведет в первую очередь к возникновению грыж Шморля, а разрыв фиброзного кольца в такой ситуации маловероятен?


нет не правильно, можно наклониться и попробовать бетонный столб, зафиксировав руки резко наращивая сокращение разгибателей спины. Эффект будет тот же. Что при этом  первое даст дуба, не выдержав повышения внутридискового давления,  замыкательная пластинка, или фиброзное кольцо вопрос риторический.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Может, не все только пытаются?



а разве я говорил что все? Более того мы КАЖДЫЙ раз пытаемся, надеясь на то. что организм нам позволит это осуществить. А то,  что вы слышали, так называемый щелчек в конце манипуляции, так это звуковой фкеномен который выдает капсула сустава на крайней амплитуде движения сустава. Принципиально можно выдать щелчек любой капсулой любого сустава.


----------



## кристинка (18 Май 2011)

ой...добралась до инета---перевариваю написаное
...а уменя амплитуда вернулась более-менее....боль в наклоне попустила----в ноге вообще прошла, а спина всё равно немного ноет---когда сижу....я как то неправильо веду себя???надо что то пересмотреть???


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Ой, Вы меня пугаете! Хотя я и не из пугливых. Вы, что, делаете ПОПЫТКУ лечения, будучи не уверенным в том, что эта попытка будет успешной?


Я вас не пугаю, а говорю правду. Когда вы едете на работу вы пытаетесь доехать и ложась спать вы надеетесь что утро настанет. Разве вы не знаете как ехать,  или где у вас спальня?


----------



## Semen (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я вас не пугаю, а говорю правду. Когда вы едете на работу вы пытаетесь доехать и ложась спать вы надеетесь что утро настанет. Разве вы не знаете как ехать, или где у вас спальня?


Вы надеятесь на то, что не избежно? Как это назвать? Наивность, фатализм, суеверие ...?


----------



## gudkov (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нет не правильно, можно наклониться и попробовать бетонный столб, зафиксировав руки резко наращивая сокращение разгибателей спины. Эффект будет тот же. Что при этом  первое даст дуба, не выдержав повышения внутридискового давления,  замыкательная пластинка, или фиброзное кольцо вопрос риторический.



Стоп, но ведь в наклоне пульпозное ядро смещается в какую либо сторону повышая давление на эту самую сторону диска и повышая риск разрыва диска именно с этой самой стороны. А при прямой осевой нагрузке, смещение ядра не происходит, либо происходит, но незначительно, т.е. давление в равной степени распределяется по всей окружности диска. Неужто нет разницы?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Вы надеятесь на то, что не избежно? Как это назвать? Наивность, фатализм, суеверие ...?


Какой смысл надеяться на то что неизбежно))))? Раз оно неизбежно, то оно точно настанет,  какой смысл надеяться,  раз оно неизбежно))) Надеяться можно только тогда,  когда имеется  как минимум два разных варианта развития событий. И это не фатализм и не суеверие это реализм и знание какие варианты развития возможны. Разве статистика наивна,  раз она оперирует теми же понятиями вероятности возникновения того или иного события?)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Стоп, но ведь в наклоне пульпозное ядро смещается в какую либо сторону повышая давление на эту самую сторону диска и повышая риск разрыва диска именно с этой самой стороны. А при прямой осевой нагрузке, смещение ядра не происходит, либо происходит, но незначительно, т.е. давление в равной степени распределяется по всей окружности диска. Неужто нет разницы?


Да вы правы разница есть, при подъеме вектор будет направлен в спинномозговой канал. Сидя ровно на скамейке и подымая штангу направление будет равномерное, вы правы. Но дислокация ядра все равно будет в сторону канал. Тут есть маленький нюанс, задняя часть фиброзного кольца тоньше и опять таки, что рухнет первым замыкательная пластинка или задний край кольца...


----------



## Semen (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Надеяться можно только тогда, когда имеется как минимум два разных варианта развития событий.


 Я именно про это. Ведь Вы сказали


> мы КАЖДЫЙ раз пытаемся, надеясь


 Получается, что ПЫТАЯСЬ, Вы надеятесь, что из двух вариантов развития выйдет тот, на который Вы расчитываете. Но НАДЕЖДА не есть УВЕРЕННОСТЬ. Что остается пациенту? Только надеяться, что Вам повезет?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Я именно про это. Ведь Вы сказали
> Получается, что ПЫТАЯСЬ, Вы надеятесь, что из двух вариантов развития выйдет тот, на который Вы расчитываете. Но НАДЕЖДА не есть УВЕРЕННОСТЬ. Что остается пациенту? Только надеяться, что Вам повезет?


Ладно, давайте на примере. Хирург, прооперировав больного, НАДЕЕТСЯ,  что у больного не разовьется нагноение. Больному остается также НАДЕЯТСЯ,  что ему (больному) повезет и не нагниет.


----------



## Semen (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ладно, давайте на примере. Хирург, прооперировав больного, НАДЕЕТСЯ, что у больного не разовьется нагноение. Больному остается также НАДЕЯТСЯ, что ему (больному) повезет и не нагниет.


Я не врач. Но подозреваю, что хирург сделает все, от него зависящее, чтобы нагноение не развилось.
Но он технически правильно провел операцию. Разовьется нагноение или нет, зависит, как я понимаю, не только от него.
Но возможное нагноение не является прямым следствием операции. А возможное отсутвие лечебного результата при мануальной манипуляции является таковым.
Вопрос встает ребром - уверен врач, что его мануальная манипуляция будет лечебной или нет?


----------



## gudkov (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Да вы правы разница есть, при подъеме вектор будет направлен в спинномозговой канал. Сидя ровно на скамейке и подымая штангу направление будет равномерное, вы правы. Но дислокация ядра все равно будет в сторону канал. Тут есть маленький нюанс, задняя часть фиброзного кольца тоньше и опять таки, что рухнет первым замыкательная пластинка или задний край кольца...



А если стоя штангу подымать? По моему биомеханика положений "сидя" и "стоя" всеже отличны друг от друга?
Насчет тонкой задней части фиброзного кольца, это прокол эволюции? Ведь по моему все сгибательные нагрузки с наклоном вперед, которые весьма распространены в жизни человека и дают давление именно на эту часть кольца, так почему же она в процессе эволюции не сформировалась более мощной?
П оповоду приспособительной способности организма, задам этакий фантастический вопрос - предположим космонавт высадился на планету, с силой тяготения в 3 раза больше земной, без какого либо компенсирующего экзоскелета и т.п., сможет он както в течении какогото времени приспособиться к такой силе тяжести, или сделав пару-тройку шагов упадет с раздавленным собственным весом позвоночником, если конечно вообще сможет эти самые шаги сделать)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Я не врач. Но подозреваю, что хирург сделает все, от него зависящее, чтобы нагноение не развилось.


 Безусловно,  но у больного кариес и они оба надеются что все обойдется))).


Semen написал(а):


> Вопрос встает ребром - уверен врач, что его мануальная манипуляция будет лечебной или нет?


 самый уверенный в врач  медицине это патанатом, все остальные делаю то,  что НЕОБХОДИМО и НАДЕЮТСЯ что у больного все будет хорошо.


----------



## Semen (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> самый уверенный в врач медицине это патанатом, все остальные делаю то, что НЕОБХОДИМО и НАДЕЮТСЯ что у больного все будет хорошо.


Понял. Мануальная терапия это Казино. Может повезет, а может ...
Можно ли надеяться, что когда-нибудь к мануальному терапевту можно будет обращаться без опаски за собственное здоровье?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А если стоя штангу подымать? По моему биомеханика положений "сидя" и "стоя" всеже отличны друг от друга?


 да отличны, стоя нагрузка будет распределена на ноги.


gudkov написал(а):


> Насчет тонкой задней части фиброзного кольца, это прокол эволюции? Ведь по моему все сгибательные нагрузки с наклоном вперед, которые весьма распространены в жизни человека и дают давление именно на эту часть кольца, так почему же она в процессе эволюции не сформировалась более мощной?


 Шикарный вопрос ))). После написания книги «Происхождение видов» друг Дарвина Уоллес задал ему вопрос:" А зачем обезъяне ум философа"? Ваш вопрос аналогичен.


gudkov написал(а):


> П оповоду приспособительной способности организма, задам этакий фантастический вопрос - предположим космонавт высадился на планету, с силой тяготения в 3 раза больше земной, без какого либо компенсирующего экзоскелета и т.п., сможет он както в течении какогото времени приспособиться к такой силе тяжести, или сделав пару-тройку шагов упадет с раздавленным собственным весом позвоночником, если конечно вообще сможет эти самые шаги сделать)))


Не заню...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Понял. Мануальная терапия это Казино. Может повезет, а может ...
> Можно ли надеяться, что когда-нибудь к мануальному терапевту можно будет обращаться без опаски за собственное здоровье?


А к стоматологу например? Вы уверенны в стерилизации? Я не адепт мануальной терапии и не защищаю честь мундира, я просто врач и знаю что такое ятрогенные осложнения. Они были, есть и будут. Вся жизнь казино...


----------



## gudkov (18 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Да отличны, стоя нагрузка будет распределена на ноги.
> Шикарный вопрос ))). После написания книги «Происхождение видов» друг Дарвина Уоллес задал ему вопрос:" А зачем обезъяне ум философа"? Ваш вопрос аналогичен.



Т.е., если уж например в  моей например ситуации заниматься с отягощениями, то только стоя с ровной спиной? Самая получается безопасная позиция? С точки зрения биомеханики конечно)))


А вопрос..., ну да шикарный))) Ведь по сути эволюция все предусмотрела, ходим на двух ногах - ноги мощные, большая вертикальная нагрузка на позвоночник - так всяческие естественные лордозы и мощные мышцы спины, помогающие компенсировать силу тяжести матушки Земли. И такой прокол с задней частью диска..., чтото тут нечисто(((


----------



## tortoise (18 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Понял. Мануальная терапия это Казино. Может повезет, а может ...
> Можно ли надеяться, что когда-нибудь к мануальному терапевту можно будет обращаться без опаски за собственное здоровье?


к врачам вообще попадать опасно, здоровых нет, есть недообследованные
у меня знакомая в нейрохирургии анестезиолог, так вот она говорит, что никогда не знает, передавая больного по смене, что с ним будет Бывает передает абсолютно стабильного приходит на следующую смену, его нет, и не потому , что перевели в общую палату, а потому , что просто нет его уже, и ровно наоборот, еще чаще. Просто не все зависит от врача. мы говорим о ситуациях, когда все сделано правильно и хорошо, на сколько я знаю, медицина наука не точная, если это вообще наука, говорят, что медицина это искусство.
Личный пример, я когда в стационар ложилась, консультировалась с нейрохирургом в этот же день, план был такой, лечим консервативно, если 3 дня нет положительной динамики- режем, если есть, то 14 лечим-14 отдыхаем-14 лечим, потом решаем резать или нет. Никто не предполагал, что я на 10 день выпишусь, я когда устраивалась в стационар я на спину лечь не могла, а выписывалась у меня уже нога градусов на 80 поднималась, а еще через 5 на тренажерах заниматься начала. Хирург неврологу не поверил, меня к нему на консультацию отправляли повторно. Ничем сверхестественным меня не лечили, ровно так же как всех. 



gudkov написал(а):


> . И такой прокол с задней частью диска..., чтото тут нечисто(((


скорее всего есть в этом смысл, просто мы его не знаем.
Игорь Григорьевич, а случайно задняя часть для грыжи не самое безопасное место? А задняя стенка это которая к оститстым отросткам? Логически, там опасней, да?

*БЭС*
*"ЯТРОГЕННЫЙ* (иатрогенный) (от греч. iatros— врачи gennao—произвожу), термин, обозначающий отрицательное воздействие врача на б-ного, когда вместо терап. эффекта у б-ного создаются представления, усугубляющие его болезненное состояние, или образуется псих. комплекс новой б-ни. Я. заболевание обычно диагносциру-ется при последующем обращении б-ного к другому врачу. Необходимо обратить особое внимание на ятрогению при чтении курса психиатрии врачам и студентам, а также сделать эту тему предметом обсуждения на различных врачебных собраниях (см. _Врач, _врач как причина болезни)."
*."Врач как причина болезни. *За последние годы появился ряд крупных исследований, сильно подвинувших вперед старинный вопрос о влиянии психики на различные физиолог. и пат. процессы в человеческом организме. Коллективный труд под редакцией Освальда Шварца (Oswald Schwarz) дал монографическую обработку всего того, что известно о психогенезе различных симптомов со стороны сердечно-сосудистого аппарата, дыхательных органов, пищеварительных, половых и целого ряда других функций. В названном труде получили подробное освещение исследования Шильдера, Бауера, Брауна, Гейера,Штраудберга,Майера(8сЫ]-der, Bauer, Braun, Heyer, Straudberg,Mayer), окончательно выяснившие, что кора мозга, по механизму условных рефлексов, оказывает неожиданно сильное влияние на самые отдаленные от нее области тела. Этим самым получили полное истолкование и объяснение различные примеры внушений и самовнушений, влияние аффектов, психических травм и т. д. В связи с этим и соответственно непрерывно растущему интересу к методике психического лечения неврозов (гипноз, рационалистическая психотерапия, психоанализ Фрейда, индивидуальная психология Адлера, трудовая терапия), естественно, возник вопрос о возможности совер- шенно невольной отрицательной психотерапии, выражающейся в том, что В. нередко угнетающе действует на б-ного, травматизи-рует его, углубляя существующие расстройства и даже вызывая новые. На протяжении ряда лет, следовавших за империалистской войной, некоторые германские психиатры— Кречмер, Груле, Бумке (Kretschmer, Gruhle, Bumke)—совершенно независимо друг от друга, стали говорить об иатрогенных заболеваниях, указывая на то, как часто неосторожные замечания В., безнадежные диагнозы, ненужные разъяснения на тему о наследственности и т.д. вызывают у больных состояние тревожного ожидания и длительного беспокойства, в результате чего понижается тонус тканей и появляется расстройство функций. Особенно это сказывается на индивидах с повышенной внушаемостью. В самое последнее время вопрос этот послужил темой работ и нескольких русских авторов— интернистов, гинекологов, психиатров. В этих работах приводятся примеры реактивно-депрессивных состояний, вызванных диагнозами: «миокардит», «артериосклероз», «маленькое сердце», «расширение аорты», «грудная жаба» и даже «загиб матки», «катар р матки в хронической форме» и т. д. Из психиатрических диагнозов угнетающее действие оказывает нередко психастения, с ее первым слогом «псих», являющимся в глазах б-ного неопровержимым указанием на душевное заболевание—психоз; в нек-рых случаях «схизофрения» вызывала глубокий аффект тоски и отчаяния, «церебрастения» внушала мысль об ослаблении мозга, «дегенеративная истерия» заставляла опускать руки и бросать успешно начатое лечение, «склероз мозга» резко понижал бывшую до того удовлетворительной трудоспособность (Каннабих). Особенно сильно действуют эти термины, когда б-ной видит их на бланках с официальной печатью. Надо думать, что, подобно тому как не выдаются б-ному на руки справки о том, что у него рак или начальная форма прогрессивного паралича, также не следует выдавать справки о схизо-френии и многих других неизлечимых состояниях, особенно в тех случаях, когда б-нь только слегка намечена и вполне компенсирована, благодаря сохранности общего жизненного тонуса. Иатрогенное понижение этого тонуса может вызвать декомпенсацию не только при нервных, но и При многих других болезнях."
Как интересно то!!!!!!! Нет точно "ВСЕ: болезни от нервов"
Давным-давно, в школе еще, девчонка знакомая, если в кабинет к врачу заходила, у нее температура всегда поднималась выше 38, она этим благополучно пользовалась, а я от вида врачей выздоравливаю, так что думаю мне полегчало от вида нейрохирурга, неизгладимое впечатление.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> 3. Давление превысило возможности соединительно-тканных структур фиброзного кольца диска получили протрузия-разрыв кольца-экструзия и вот тут начинается полная вакханалия.


давай те все же от сюда еще разочек начнем


----------



## Semen (18 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Просто не все зависит от врача. мы говорим о ситуациях, когда все сделано правильно и хорошо


Что значит для мануального терапевта "правильно"? Он видит патологию в позвоночнике, которую, как он считает, надо устранить. Он ее устраняет "правильно и хорошо" и получает ухудшение состояние своего пациента. Это от него не зависит? А может быть то, что он считал "правильным", таковым не является?
 Я недавно водил сына к мануальному терапевту. Он мне "на пальцах" объяснил и показал, в чем у нас проблема и что он может сделать. Все было вполне ясно. Я ему доверился. Точнее, доверил своего сына. Потому, что был уверен в квалификации врача. Результаты лечения ни его, ни нас не разочаровали.
Врач не водил вокруг да около, не говорил, что возможно получится, как надо, а возможно, как бог на душу положит. Почему-то он был уверен в том, что получит необходимый результат.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Из собственного опыта?



да


----------



## abelar (19 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> . Потому, что был уверен в квалификации врача. ..


Поделитесь пожалуйста технологией получения уверенности в квалификации врача. Если можно, также признаки доверия к автослесарю и адвокату. А, еще если можно к пенсионному фонду. Мне очень нужно.
Заранее благодарен.
(про пословицу: "Эксперт - это любой мужик не из нашего городка" - в курсе...)


----------



## Semen (19 Май 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Поделитесь пожалуйста технологией получения уверенности в квалификации врача


Технология проста и стара как мир.
Человек обращается к специалисту (в любой области знаний) за тем, чтобы решить какую-то свою проблему. Специалист говорит, как ее можно решить. Если человека этот ответ полностью устраивает, он соглашается на предлагаемый план работ.
Если есть сомнения, то задаются дополнительные вопросы. Ответы должны быть конкретными, а не расплывчатыми, и убедительными.
А самое главное, обратившийся за помощью специалиста человек должен быть уверен, что ему данное сотрудничество никак не навредит. Гарантии 100% безопасности прежде всего!


----------



## tortoise (19 Май 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Поделитесь пожалуйста технологией получения уверенности в квалификации врача.


будете смеяться, но технология получения уверенности в квалификации врача банально проста.
с точки зрения маркетинга, врачи оказывают доверительную услугу, в связи с этим важными факторами удовлетворенности клиента м.б. :

Природное обаяние врача, вошел в кабинет и человек (врач) немедленно понравился, для этого например не плохо бы овладеть методикой НЛП
Возраст (не моложе пациента, -хотя бы внешне)
Голос -низкий, спокойный, уверенный
речь уверенная, пересыпанная врачебной терминологией, НО , если пациент переспрашивает, обязательно объяснить, что вся сказанная до этого абракадабра значит , но если сразу говорить на понятном языке, можно произвести впечатление некомпетентности
Пол- при всей моей склонности к феминизму мужчинам я доверяю больше
Улыбайтесь (Дейл Карнеги) 
Порекомендовал человек, которому я доверяю =сарафанное радио=все выше перечисленное+ удачный результат у него, его знакомых, знакомых его знакомых- не важно, если рекомендовавший уважаемый человек, еще лучше.
известность учреждения (банальная реклама),
обстановка, (на меня в больнице больше производит впечатление ощущение стерильности, а не роскоши, весь персонал, включая гардеробщицу должен выглядеть как врач ), будете смеяться, бахилы при входе- очень важная вещь (они говорят- здесь чисто)
а еще сарафанное радио уже внутри учреждения (это организовать легче, в коридорах должны звучать разговоры типа я была у Х Х Х - он просто волшебник, к нему только к нему), если выполнен предыдущий пункт, то гардеробщица вполне может сойти за человека, чьей рекомендации я доверяю. 
администратор умеющий уладить конфликты (нам же больно, мы нервные, можем сорваться на ровном месте)
все это изначально настроит пациента на доверие, и НЕ позволит плохому настрою больного испортить ХОРОШУЮ работу врача
естественно, если "услуга" ЧАСТО оказывается НЕ качественной, то все вышеперечисленное НЕ поможет, сарафанное радио работает в обе стороны, и как мы понимаем в негативную быстрее.

с уважением, удовлетворенный потребитель медицинских услуг.



Semen написал(а):


> Гарантии 100% безопасности прежде всего!


а меня бы это насторожило, НЕ верю я в 100% вероятность, ни в чем.
Даже монетка, может не только орел или решка выпасть, она еще и на ребро встать может.

не знаю, вот сейчас сижу и думаю, к Зинчуку бы я сходила на прием, не смотря на то что он не скрывает наличие негативного опыта, а к Дмитрию Игоревичу нет (без обид, сори, конечно, что Вас в пример привела).
Я не знаю ни того ни другого, впечатление складывается ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО из СТИЛЯ общения. ВСЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ. Они оба могут быть великолепными специалистами.

Понаблюдайте, КАК именно ВЫ оцениваете специалистов (любых).


Semen написал(а):


> Ответы должны быть конкретными, а не расплывчатыми, и убедительными.


И при этом это м.б.  как наглой ложью, так и истиной в последней инстанции, а Вам важно, что бы было убедительно.
Мне очень убедительно доказали сначала, что грыжа давит на корешок, потом что давит спазмированная мышцы и их надо через адскую боль разминать, потом меня убедили, что позвонки надо вставить на место, потом, что позвоночник это единая структура и вставлять там нечего.
А теперь, я пытаюсь разобраться, чего же там на самом деле


----------



## tortoise (19 Май 2011)

Игорь Григорьевич!
нам еще про сколиозы поговорить надо 
они совсем во взрослом состоянии исправлению не поддаются или есть, те что поддаются?
по непроверенной информации иногда сколиозы можно исправить, если проблема не в костях, а просто мышцы с разных сторон по разному развиты? Это , наверное "длинная история" , но скажите, коротко- возможно /невозможно и как называется. А по подробней позже.

а на самом деле меня сейчас больше волнует п.3



> 3. Давление превысило возможности соединительно-тканных структур фиброзного кольца диска получили протрузия-разрыв кольца-экструзия и вот тут начинается полная вакханалия.


----------



## Ole (19 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Понял. Мануальная терапия это Казино. Может повезет, а может ...
> Можно ли надеяться, что когда-нибудь к мануальному терапевту можно будет обращаться без опаски за собственное здоровье?



любая медицина вам 100 % ничего не пообщает, а если обещают - значит или разводят или успокаивают.
любое лекарство действует в каком-то проценте случаев (почитайте инструкции или результаты исследований),
никто не спрогнозирует 100 % ответ вашего организма, можете называть это казино, но увы - это просто жизнь


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> волнует п.3


Итак, вакханалия. Помните, я в самом начале упоминал о сходстве диска и глаза))))? Пора этот момент прояснить. Пульпозное ядро строго изолированный объект находящийся внутри диска и контактирует по периферии с фиброзным кольцом (хрящ), а сверху и снизу с гиалиновыми пластинками (хрящ). Желеобразная масса (студень) от своего "зарождения" не имеющий контакта с межклеточной (межтканевой) жидкостью (если кого интересует что это за зверь смотрим, например, тут: http://www.4medic.ru/page-id-387.html).
Такая степень "изоляции" наблюдается и в хрусталике глаза. Эта изоляция имеет один неприятный момент. Называется этот момент нелицеприятная встреча с объектами объединяемые одним таким понятием как ИМУННАЯ СИСТЕМА. Так вот, когда желе покидает свое изолированное место и начинает контактировать с межтканевой жидкостью,  оно воспринимается имункой как аутоантиген СО ВСЕМИ ВЫТЕКАЮЩИМИ ПОСЛЕДСТВИЯМИ.  Вот тут маленькая остановка, нужно или нет разбирать как это работает (что такое  антиген-антитело, что такое воспаление, что такое медиаторы воспаления и т.д.),  или идем дальше?


----------



## tortoise (19 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нужно или нет разбирать как это работает (что такое антиген-антитело, что такое воспаление, что такое медиаторы воспаления и т.д.), или идем дальше?


нужно
разбираем


----------



## Ole (19 Май 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Поделитесь пожалуйста технологией получения уверенности в квалификации врача



Я за въедливость , дотошность , критический склад ума и умение сомневаться
боюсь людей с апломбом и звезд-  у них глаза закрыты они реальных больных уже не видят.


----------



## кристинка (19 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> Я за въедливость , дотошность , критический склад ума и умение сомневаться
> боюсь людей с апломбом и звезд- у них глаза закрыты они реальных больных уже не видят.


 а я вообще врачей боюсь...мне отчего то кажеться что их разному и по разному учили---пойдёшь к 5 докторам---совершенно разные вещи говорят....а есть ещё и пугать начинают....прямо таки запугивать, с видимым удовольствием---манера такая что ли? или психологический момент---а вот запрещу ка я всё, а там глядишь хоть 50 %  пациент ограничит уже хорошо


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> нужно
> разбираем


Антиген - чужой, незнакомый солдатам имунной системы агент прорвавшийся в защищаемый ими форт (организм). Поведение с врагом - уничтожитиь.
Антитело - оружие солдата (втомат, пулемет, граната) позволяющая лоиквидировать врага (антиген).
Врспалительная реакция - поле боя там где застали врага защитники форта.
Медиаторы воспаления - коммуникационные и орбеспечивающие ведение боя приспособления химической природы, эти же химические вещества по совместительству являются и медиаторами боли.
Вот тут две ссылки ознакамливаемся и что не ясно спрашиваем я объясню.
1. http://pathophysiology.dsmu.edu.ua/study/books/ado/ado_1980_158_177_inflammation_2.htm
потом читаем вот это:
2. http://oddandeven.narod.ru/Nauka_o_boli/ch06.htm
Когда все будет ясно пойдем дальше и поймем почему внутридисковый "холодец" вызывает корешковый синндром, радикулит, описываемый мртешниками спондилит в телах и перидурит, а потом соеденим этот момент со знаниями о суставе и менискоде и разберем интимные отношения в любовном треугольнике сустав- корешок- диск)))


----------



## tortoise (19 Май 2011)

Попыталась начать читать. Простому смертному по-моему ЭТО прочитать невозможно.
_Зеленым курсивом-_ это я попыталась объяснить незнакомые слова.
_Бордовым курсивом_, это то, что мне удалось понять из прочитанного,
_синим курсивом_- то, что не понятно, но я не искала определение, или определение посмотрела, но его понять без "перевода" не возможно

посмотрите, так или нет поняла?


*§ 121. Роль повреждения ткани в развитии воспаления*
Альтерация _(__общее название структурных изменений клеток, тканей и органов, сопровождаемых нарушением их жизнедеятельности.= повреждение)_ткани при воспалении сопровождается рядом изменений ее структуры, функции и обмена веществ.
Распространение повреждения на субклеточные _структуры (структуры имеющее прямое отношение к клетке, но не сама клетка как таковая, аналог субпродукты, мясо но не совсем)— _митохондрии _(входят в состав клетки, в клетке их много чем больше клетке нужно кислорода, тем больше в ней митохондрий. Митохондрии обеспечивают энергией отдаленные участки клетки, в скелетных мышцах млекопитающих сложные структуры «колоний» колонии эти называют хондриома. Процесс выработки энергии –окисление = преобразование кислорода в углекислый газ. Мы помним, что дыхание, это не то, что учащается в НЕКОТОРЫЕ моменты жизни, а реакция окисления ) ,_ которые являются основными носителями окислительно-восстановительных ферментов, существенно понижает окислительные процессы в воспаленной ткани. Количество кислорода, поглощаемого в воспаленных тканях, обычно меньше чем в здоровых, неповрежденных тканях. Вследствие нарушения активности ферментов цикла Кребса в воспаленной ткани увеличивается содержание пировиноградной, альфа-кетоглютаровой, яблочной, янтарной и других кислот. Образование СО2 уменьшается, дыхательный коэффициент понижается. Снижение окислительных процессов в воспаленной ткани выражается также в снижении ее окислительно-восстановительного потенциала.
Выделяемая при дыхании воспаленной ткани углекислота связывается буферными системами экссудата (_жидкость, образующаяся в месте воспаления)_в меньшем количестве, чем в крови, вследствие истощения буферных систем экссудата за счет связывания указанных органических кислот.
Повреждение других субклеточных структур в воспаленной ткани — лизосом , (_клеточные структуры, содержащие ферменты, способные расщеплять (лизировать) белки, нуклеиновые кислоты, полисахариды. Участвуют во внутриклеточном переваривании веществ, поступающих в клетку путем фагоцитоза и пиноцитоза)._ — сопровождается освобождением большого количества _гидролитических ферментов (катепсинов),_ _ферментов гликолиза и липолиза_.
Источником этих ферментов являются лизосомы _нейтрофилов_ крови, _микрофагов и паренхиматозных_ клеток той ткани, где происходит воспаление. Следствием активации процессов _протеолиза, гликолиза и липолиза_ является образование и освобождение большого количества органических кислот цикла _Кребса_, жирных кислот, молочной кислоты, _полипептидов _и аминокислот. Следствием этих процессов является увеличение _осмотического_ давления — _гиперосмия._ Увеличение _осмотического _давления происходит в связи с распадом крупных молекул на большое количество мелких. Накопление указанных кислых продуктов приводит к увеличению концентрации водородных ионов в воспаленной ткани — Н+ — _гиперионии и ацидозу_ (рис. 13). Разрушение клеток сопровождается накоплением в воспаленной ткани _ионов калия, натрия, хлора, анионов фосфорной кислоты и др._
_Поврежденные ткани меньше кислорода поглощают, меньше вырабатывают энергии._
_Углекислота усваивается хуже(а нам что углекислота нужна?)_

_В месте воспаление повышается давление, клетки разрушаются, продукты разрушения клеток накапливаются в избыточных количествах_


----------



## gudkov (19 Май 2011)

Вообще по моему из всего вышесказанного стоит понять, что механизм воспаления в первую очередь направлен на уничтожение инородного тела, коим является выпавшая часть пульпозного ядра, т.е. на лизирование (уничтожение макрофагами данного инородного тела). что у многих людей и происходит, а вот некоторым (тут уже озвучивались цифры примерно 85% на 15%) не везет, и толи имунный ответ у них слабый на вещество пульпозного ядра, толи само это вещество недостаточно аутоантигенно + различные недостатки синтеза соединительной (рубцовой ткани), вобщем все это значительно удлинняет восстановительный период.
Ну и думаю врачи пояснят, что происходим с самим выпавшим фрагментом ядра, в случае постоянного "сбивания" воспалительного процесса различными НПВС, кортикостероидными блокадами и пр. По сути дегридатация этого фрагмента все равно должна продолжатся и в конце концов он "усохнет" на 50-80% от прежнего обьема, но лизирования не призойдет..., в таком случае медленное склерозирование и кальцинирование того, что осталось от первоначально выпавшего фрагмента?
И еще, почему проскакивают утверждения, что МПД это хрящь, ведь он состоит из фиброзных и сухожильных волокон, т.е. это не хряшь, а скорее соединительнотканное образование усиленное сухожильными волокнами. Откуда хрящь то?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> _гидролитических ферментов (катепсинов),_ _ферментов гликолиза и липолиза_.


 ферменты - белки осуществляющие расщипление (разборку) больших молекул до составляющих их "кирпичиков"  белков  _(катепсинов), _безкислородного окисления глюкозы ( _ферментов гликолиза_ ) и жиров ( _липолиза_) .  


tortoise написал(а):


> _нейтрофилов_ крови, _микрофагов и паренхиматозных_


Солдаты имунной системы охраняющие форт


tortoise написал(а):


> _протеолиза, гликолиза и липолиза_


 распад белков, глюкозы и жиров


tortoise написал(а):


> _Кребса_,


 "в миру" - цикл трикарбоновых кислот, упоминался мною когда я вспоминал о кислородном окислении глюкозы и получения 8 молекул АТФ.


tortoise написал(а):


> _полипептидов _


 белок состоящий из аминокислот.


tortoise написал(а):


> _осмотического_  давления — _гиперосмия._


осмотическое давление - две ванночки отделенные друг от друга проницаемой мембраной через которую могут свободно проходить молекулы воды а молекулы растворенного вещества (солей) не могут. С одной стороны мембраны много молекул растворенного вещества, а в другой их мало. Молекулы воды будут переходить через мембрану в сторону большой концентрации молекул вещества стремясь выровнять концентрацию по обе стороны мембраны. Курс физики СШ. Давление на мембрану молекул воды и будет осмотическим давлением. Существует также онкотическое давление, таже мулька только вместо солей раствор белков. Гипер осмия повышенная концентрация солей по одну сторону мембраны. Мы. наше тело сплошные мембраны отделяющие жидкости организма и обеспечивающие разностью концентраций веществ транспорт жидкостей.


tortoise написал(а):


> _гиперионии и ацидозу_


 гипериония - увеличенная концентрация ионов вещеста (не молекул а именно ионов)


tortoise написал(а):


> _ионов калия, натрия, хлора, анионов фосфорной кислоты и др._


 что здлесь непонятно? перечень того из чего состоят наши ткани...


tortoise написал(а):


> _Поврежденные ткани меньше кислорода поглощают, меньше вырабатывают энергии._
> _Углекислота усваивается хуже(а нам что углекислота нужна?)_


 имелось ввиду связывание транспорт и  выведение  СО2


tortoise написал(а):


> _В месте воспаление повышается давление, клетки разрушаются, продукты разрушения клеток накапливаются в избыточных количествах_


 давление повышается за счет задержки жидкости врезультате извращения осмотического давления и  нарушения движения межтканевой жидкости, отвод продуктов метаболизма от клетки нарушается.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> врачи пояснят, что происходим с самим выпавшим фрагментом ядра, в случае постоянного "сбивания" воспалительного процесса различными НПВС, кортикостероидными блокадами и пр.


убистряются процессы репарации за счет устранения отека, восстановления микроциркуляции и гомеостаза. Устраняется болевой синдром и восстанавливается работоспособность.
Все выше перечисленное относится и к удалению источника восспалительного процесса и отека (хирургия).


----------



## gudkov (19 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> убистряются процессы репарации за счет устранения отека, восстановления микроциркуляции и гомеостаза. Устраняется болевой синдром и восстанавливается работоспособность.
> Все выше перечисленное относится и к удалению источника восспалительного процесса и отека (хирургия).



Репарации чего? Диска который не имеет сосудов? Микроциркуляции где, в тканях поврежденного диска, откуда? Отек чего, фиброзного кольца? Ведь все это относится к окружающим тканям, и отек и нарушение микроциркуляции, за счет чего и возникает болевой синдром. НО, нам то нужно удалить ПЕРВОПРИЧИНУ всего этого, а именно ВЫПАВШИЙ фрагмент пульпозного ядра. А удалить его по моему разумению можно лишь двумя способами, либо оперативно, либо в процессе воспаления, посредством фагоцитоза. Так вопрос то в чем, применя НПВС и кортикостероиды и сбивая реакцию воспаления, мы конечно помогаем окружающим тканям страдающим от отека, снимаем боль, "востанавливаем" работоспособность (в кавычках потому что восстановленная работоспособность обычно длиться столько сколько работает препарат), а какже выпавший шматок ядра??? Чего с ним делать то? Воспаление мы сбили, а с ним и фагоцитоз, так значит пусть себе болтается в позвоночном канале, усыхает себе потихоньку, склерозируется, кальцинируется в течении многих лет и все это время вызывает периодические рецидивы тех самых болей, откеов и т.п.? Так получается?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Так получается?



нет не так.


gudkov написал(а):


> Ведь все это относится к окружающим тканям, и отек и нарушение микроциркуляции, за счет чего и возникает болевой синдром.


Совершенно точно, наша задача устранить эти звенья патогенеза, сняв сенсибилизацию организма к пульпозному ядру, это называется патогенетическое лечение.


gudkov написал(а):


> НО, нам то нужно удалить ПЕРВОПРИЧИНУ всего этого, а именно ВЫПАВШИЙ фрагмент пульпозного ядра.


Убрать первопричину, к сожалению, невозможно, мастерство нейрохирургов я нисколько не умаляю, я имею в виду, что как  и медикаментозная терапия хирургия устраняет всего лишь сенсибилизацию, путем удаления антигена. Медикаментозно мы "учим" организм и уговариваем что это "свои", а не враги, хирургией мы просто убираем источник сенсибилизации. Цель, по сути, идентична, но оба эти пути не убирают первопричину, так как первопричина НЕ в пульпе.  Первопричина в  связке *севший диск* (с грыжей или без,  не принципиально, если грыжа есть, мы  задавим её негативное влияние или медикаментами, или скальпелем)- *работающий сустав *(или не работающий). Ни механическое (удаление пульпы оперативно), ни медикаментозное устранение сенсибилизации *никогда не вернет высоту диска, а это означает, что сустав всегда будет работать со сниженным диском в режиме сближения суставных  отростков и постоянным риском компрессии менискоида при нарушении безопасных двигательных режимов.*
В этой связке диск-сустав (не восстановленная биомеханика сустава) сосредоточена и основная масса случаев FBSS и причина большинства проблем наших прооперированных форумчан.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> я читаю........... боюсь это на долго


как только справитесь и дадите отмашку потопаем дальше, ато мы с доктором gudkov забежали вперед и теряется связанность рассказа. Помним, после освоения иммунологии мы продолжим разбирать связку диск-корешок-сустав и узнаем почему в одном случае после операции больной скачет и прыгает как новенький а другой стонет и ходит еле еле.


----------



## tortoise (20 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Пульпозное ядро строго изолированный объект находящийся внутри диска и контактирует по периферии с фиброзным кольцом (хрящ), а сверху и снизу с гиалиновыми пластинками (хрящ). Желеобразная масса (студень) от своего "зарождения" не имеющий контакта с межклеточной (межтканевой) жидкостью


я немного вернулась назад и у меня вопрос:
можно  сказать, что это похоже на яйцо (или лучше вареное яйцо), за исключением разности прочностей перегородок?
желток=пульпозное ядро
белок = межтканевая житкость
скорлупа= фиброзное кольцо+гиалиновые пластины


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Май 2011)

anusya написал(а):


> Не терпится узнать! Великолепная тема, несмотря на частые отступления!


а автор уже сделала чистую без флуда тему:
https://www.medhouse.ru/conversations/2115/


----------



## tortoise (20 Май 2011)

Без флуда здесь

Повторение пройденного "Анатомия для чайников." ч.1
https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/14/
Повторение пройденного "Анатомия для чайников." ч.2
https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/16/

сореньки, пока с иммунитетом не разберусь  продолжение делать не буду


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> желток=пульпозное ядро
> белок = межтканевая житкость
> скорлупа= фиброзное кольцо+гиалиновые пластины


очень много места для межтканевой жидкости,  она циркулирует в межклеточных пространствах очень маленькие пространства даже в сравнении с размером клетки, белок это много, и она не ограничена фиброзным кольцом, она и в структуре фиброзного кольца и за ним, она везде, она основной транспорт обеспечивающая то, что называют обменными процессами. Представьте губку напитанную водой. Губка это ткань, а вода межтканевая жидкость. Губка может быть не однородна, но вода везде, во всей губке...


----------



## tortoise (20 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Губка это ткань, а вода межтканевая жидкость. Губка может быть не однородна, но вода везде, во всей губке...


мокрая губка, в середине дырка, в дырке вязаный мячик (в смысле другая ткань, другая структура) и то же мокрый.
красим воду в синий цвет и губка и мячик то же стали синими = питание диска
так?
или мячик резиновый (изолирован ) и не покраситься?
и в мячике желе...........
так?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> мокрая губка, в середине дырка, в дырке вязаный мячик (в смысле другая ткань, другая структура) и то же мокрый.
> красим воду в синий цвет и губка и мячик то же стали синими = питание диска
> так?


да))


----------



## gudkov (20 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Убрать первопричину, к сожалению, невозможно, мастерство нейрохирургов я нисколько не умаляю, я имею в виду, что как  и медикаментозная терапия хирургия устраняет всего лишь сенсибилизацию, путем удаления антигена. Медикаментозно мы "учим" организм и уговариваем что это "свои", а не враги, хирургией мы просто убираем источник сенсибилизации. Цель, по сути, идентична, но оба эти пути не убирают первопричину, так как первопричина НЕ в пульпе.  Первопричина в  связке *севший диск* (с грыжей или без,  не принципиально, если грыжа есть, мы  задавим её негативное влияние или медикаментами, или скальпелем)- *работающий сустав *(или не работающий). Ни механическое (удаление пульпы оперативно), ни медикаментозное устранение сенсибилизации *никогда не вернет высоту диска, а это означает, что сустав всегда будет работать со сниженным диском в режиме сближения суставных  отростков и постоянным риском компрессии менискоида при нарушении безопасных двигательных режимов.*
> В этой связке диск-сустав (не восстановленная биомеханика сустава) сосредоточена и основная масса случаев FBSS и причина большинства проблем наших прооперированных форумчан.



Ну думаю от темы мы с смоими обсуждениями не отбились, ведь я и начал дискуссию как раз в разрезе "форта", "солдат" и "вражеского агента" Так что думаю надо все досконоально прояснить.
А именно, давайте считать первопричиной боли и отека, таки не треснувший диск, а именно выпавший фрагмент ядра. А то ведь по такой аналогии, первопричиной болевого синдрома при раке легких можно считать курение, а не саму опухоль и ее метастазы и озоновые дыры, при меланоме, чем не первопричина))) Т.е. я предлагаю обсудить именно выпавший фрагмент, как пусть не первопричину, но тем не менее текущую и насущную причину, воспалительной реакции, отека и боли, думаю вы со мной согласитесь.

Далее,  о солдата, и агентах..., так вот если проводить аналогию с вашими словами, то использование НПВС и кортикостероидов в терапии грыжи МПД, это как опоить "солдат" защитников "форта" водкой подмешав в нее снотворного, после чего им естесвенно будет не до "вражеского агента", по крайней мере пока "водка и снотворное" (НПВС и кортикостероиды) действует. Смысл во всем этом? Убрать болевой синдром, пока работают лекарства? Симптоматическое лечение? Согласен, когда человек не может терпеть  или не хочет, это относительный выход, но не более того.

А теперь еще далее, НПВС и кортикостероиды применены, "солдаты" спят себе пьяным блаженным сном, а вражеский агент в это время свободно блуждает себе по "форту" позвоночному каналу, т.е. получается мы своими действиями сбили естественную защитную реакцию организма, десенсибилизировали его к инородному телу? И кусок ядра, который мог быть лизирован "солдатами" - фагоцитами (я думаю вы не будете отрицать наличие фагоцитоза в отношении вещества пульпозного ядра, а также того, что при адекватной имунной реакции, данное вещество будет попросту лизировано и грыжа "рссосется", что и происходит у большинства людей, и о чем они могут не догадываться до конца дней своих). Итак, агент был бы уничтожен, диск хоть и просевший в конце концов зарубцевался бы, наступило бы выздоровление, вполне возможно до следующей грыжи, которая у данного человека разрешилась бы таким же путем. НО, в нашем случае "солдаты" спят, а "агент" побродив по форту,  так и не дождался эвакуации, начал испытывать проблемы с пропитанием (дегидратация - "усыхание" выпашего фрагмента), потом через годик смерть (фиброз остатков фрагмента) и далее высохшая тушка "агента" так и останется болтаться посреди форта, постепенно покрываясь слоем пыли и окаменевая (склерозирование и калицинирование грыжи), а мого ведь все иначе быть,  может стоило потерпеть? Так что скажете, почему бы не дать организму шанс самому решить проблему, если есть возможно сть потерпеть, почему врачи при первом же нытье в спине и покалывании в ноге, начинают пичкать диклофенаком, вольтареном и блокадами с дипроспаном? Хотя возможно тут понять врача можно, если больной обратился, то нужно его хоть както "лечить", а не выпинывать из кабинета со словами - иди терпи, а вот если хуже станет тогда придешь... Но тут речь не о врачебной этике, а о механизме удаления выпавшего фрагмента пульпы, так что не отходим от темы.
И в догонку, это как это медикаментозно "учить" организм десенсибилизации? С таким же успехом можно "учить" организм у больных с пересаженными органами с помошью иммуносупрессоров, и как думаете, будет у такой "учебы" эффект? Вот возьмем и лет через 5 отменим у человека с пересаженным сердцем иммуносупрессорную терапию, что с ним будет? Отторжение пересаженного органа и смерть с вероятностью 99,9% . Т.е. мое ИМХО - организм нельзя "научить" десенсибилизации к антигеном, с помошью и НПВС, и кортикостероидов, и более серьезных препаратов - иммуносупрессантов.
А также, так всеже, с чего вдруг фиброзное кольцо МПД оказалось хрящем?

Жду ответов


----------



## tortoise (20 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А именно, давайте считать первопричиной боли и отека, таки не треснувший диск, а именно выпавший фрагмент ядра.


мы так будем считать или это так и есть (всегда)? или есть другие варианты?



> кортикостероидов





> дипроспаном?
> десенсибилизации?
> иммуносупрессоров,


Переведите, пожалуйста!



> Согласен, когда человек не может терпеть или не хочет, это относительный выход, но не более того.





> Так что скажете, почему бы не дать организму шанс самому решить проблему, если есть возможно сть потерпеть, почему врачи при первом же нытье в спине и покалывании в ноге, начинают пичкать диклофенаком, вольтареном и блокадами с


ну как минимум пациент должен знать альтернативы
а ноги работы через боль у Бубновского не отсюда растут?
боль от боли очень сильно отличаются (в смысли боль разная бывает



> А также, так все же, с чего вдруг фиброзное кольцо МПД оказалось хрящем


я бы перефразировала, хрящ или не хрящ, и чем от хряща отличается если это не хрящ и как это влияет на понимание ситуации( в смысле влияет или не влияет)


----------



## tortoise (21 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вообще по моему из всего вышесказанного стоит понять, что механизм воспаления в первую очередь направлен на уничтожение инородного тела, коим является выпавшая часть пульпозного ядра, т.е. на лизирование (уничтожение макрофагами данного инородного тела).


а я Вам почти поверила! а обе статьи совсем про другое. воооооооот, 
не читали? почитайте, интересно будет. 
жутко не понятный там только первый абзац, а его уже здесь разобрали, дальше вполне все читабельно.


----------



## gudkov (21 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> а я Вам почти поверила! а обе статьи совсем про другое. воооооооот,
> не читали? почитайте, интересно будет.
> жутко не понятный там только первый абзац, а его уже здесь разобрали, дальше вполне все читабельно.



Кхе... Какие статьи? Я тут не статьи обсуждаю, а веду собственную дискуссию с врачом, просто  на данном этапе наши вопросы по поводу "солдат" и "агентов" совпадают)))) Никакие две статьи я не читал, вы о чем?


----------



## tortoise (21 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Кхе... Какие статьи? Я тут не статьи обсуждаю, а веду собственную дискуссию с врачом, просто на данном этапе наши вопросы по поводу "солдат" и "агентов" совпадают)))) Никакие две статьи я не читал, вы о чем?



Странно , я посчитала, 
что ваш пост:241 https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5942/page-13#post-65951
ответ на пост Зинчука 239 https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5942/page-12#post-65931, 
а там для продолжения разговора он рекомендует прочесть 2 статьи.
И посчитала, что вы их быстренько осилили и кратко изложили в своем 241 посте…….

и все таки, посмотрите статейки


----------



## gudkov (21 Май 2011)

А там есть, что смотреть? Меня интересует именно сенсибилизация организма к ткани пульпозного ядра, проще говоря фагоцитоз в отношении данной ткани, там есть, чтото конкретно об этом?  То, что лизирование "грыжи" происходит у большинства людей оно и так понятно, но просто доктор, в своем последнем ответе мне этак эту тему обошел, сместив ацент на "первопричину" в виде порваного диска. Вот я и расписал свое видение подробнее, жду что ответит)))


----------



## tortoise (22 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вот тут две ссылки ознакамливаемся и что не ясно спрашиваем я объясню





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> 1. http://pathophysiology.dsmu.edu.ua/study/books/ado/ado_1980_158_177_inflammation_2.htm
> потом читаем вот это:
> 2. http://oddandeven.narod.ru/Nauka_o_boli/ch06.htm
> Когда все будет ясно пойдем дальше




Проверяйте как поняла, правильно-не правильно

Воспаленная ткань структурно изменяется.
В частности, воспаленная ткань поглощает меньше кислорода. 
Снижается дыхательный коэффициент, углекислота выводится хуже, продукты распада так же выводятся хуже. 
Нервные окончания раздражаются осматиически активными веществами, возникает боль.
В месте воспаления 
· повышается температура. 
· Ухудшается отвод жидкости
· Повышается давление
· Расстройство кровообращения (Сужение артериол=>расширение капилляров=>застой крови =>остановка кровообращения)-разрушаются волокна около капилляров.
В очаге воспаления накапливаются продукты распада, формируются медиаторы воспалении. В т.ч гистамин, сератонин но не только, а и другие объеденные общим названием кинины.
Боль это средство самозащиты организма. Механизмов сигнализации много. Если нейтрализовать гистамины и кинины, не факт, что боль прекратиться.
Кинины вызывают кислородное голодание тканей.
Итак боль возникает не только при физическом повреждении тканей, но и при накоплении химических веществ, воздействующих на нервные окончания. При этом следует помнить, что в организме образуются и смешиваются разные вещества, в разных пропорциях, они могут как усиливать действие друг друга, так и нейтрализовать. 
Первичное болевое ощущение растет как снежный ком
Травмирующее воздействие(боль) - мышечный спазм(усиление боли)- порочный круг физиологических и биохимических процессов- страдание дезорганизует внутриклеточные и внутритканевые взаимоотношения- патологические процессы не компенсируются- продукты чуждые организму образуются, но не разрушаются, боль рождает новую боль.




gudkov написал(а):


> А там есть, что смотреть?



по моему есть, но я могу ошибаться, например:
«Врач должен уметь разобраться в хаосе химических процессов, вызывающих боль. Нужно уметь найти причину боли, т.е. начало начал, первое звено в цепи болевых ощущений. По нему-то следует вести прицельный огонь. *И самой большой ошибкой является стремление загасить предостерегающие огни и вывести из строя механизмы, которые организм мобилизует, защищая нас от боли*.»




Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Когда все будет ясно пойдем дальше



не уверена, ясно мне или нет
Если мы говорим об агенте и защитниках форда получается, что они его окружили, забросали гранатами, он превратился в ядовитого ежа, увеличивающегося в размерах, уничтожение которого приводит к превращению его в еще более ядовитого и крупного.

Так? Я правильно поняла основную идею этих двух ссылок.

Ходьба и другие физические нагрузки улучшают кровообращение и как следствие тканевое дыхание. Можно ли в связи с прочитанным сказать, что пресловутый мышечный корсет, это скорее кислородная подушка, мышцы обученные хорошо дышать и быстро выводить продукты распада?
Я правильно понимаю, что нпвс- обезболивают за счет разрушения гистамина, а, например эуфилин, от которого мне стало лучше, улучшает движение крови и насыщает ткани кислородом?
Вывод- надо двигаться, даже в самый пик обострения, любыми доступными способами, а вне обострения тренировать надо не силу мышц, а умение мышц дышать.


----------



## gudkov (22 Май 2011)

Неправильно. Во первых, как я выше писал, механизм воспаления, это естественный механизм нашего организма, направленный, в случае грыжи МПД, на уничтожение выпавшего фрагмента пульпы. Вы наберите в любом поисковике слово - фагоцитоз и поймете наконец о чем идет речь. Я вам ссылку дам на "народную" вики, там коротко и в принципе понятно изложено даже для неискушенного человека:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фагоцитоз
Вот то самое, что там написано и происходит в отношении "вражеского агента" - куска пульпозного ядра, они его по кусочку "откусывают" и "переваривают", а НПВС и кортикостероиды опьяняют и усыпляют "солдат" - фагоцитов. Это конечно все упрощенно, но в данном случае для вас понятнее всего будет. И да, конечно, в процессе этой "войны", есть и боль и отек, и ухудшение питания близлежащих к очагу воспаления тканей, НО, все это обратимо и естественно для организма, так что если болит не сильно, "тянет", "покалывает" и т.п., то нужно потерпеть, а не закидываться горстями диклофенака. То, что вы выделили в сообщении жирным шрифтом, и есть применение вышеупомянутых медикаментозных средств в случаях, когда этого и не требуется делать, т.е. по сути вывод из строя "войск" нашего организма, которые пытаются бороться с "врагом" - грыжей.
Насчет увеличивающегося "ежа" естественно чушь))) "Еж", в любом случае будет иметь тенденцию уменьшаться, даже без участия "войск", т.е. просто дегидратироваться - усыхать, это конечно в том случае, если вы своими действиями не будете постоянно поддавливать дополнительные "порции" пульпы из разорванного МПД, тут уж как повезет, везет обычно 80-85% людей, остальные тут обитают, хотя некоторые возможно больше из любопытства, чем от наличия неотложной проблемы...
А вообще организм не только в состоянии уничтожить выпавший фрагмент ядра и зарубцевать диск, но и заново сформировать пульпозное ядро может в этом самом диске, вот нашел интересные наблюения за пациентами:
http://grizhi.ru/view_page.php?page=39&ID=0
Там правда авторы так смешно пытаются предстваить достигнутые результаты эффективностью своего метода, но это естественно не так, а именно возможности самовосстановления организма, так что на назойливое упоминание тамошнего метода советую внимания не обращать, а вот данные интересные весьма.


----------



## tortoise (22 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> . Вы наберите в любом поисковике слово - фагоцитоз и поймете наконец о чем идет речь. Я вам ссылку дам на "народную" вики, там коротко и в принципе понятно изложено даже для неискушенного человека:
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фагоцитоз.


про фагоцитоз я читала, спасибо, ссылка хорошая, рекомендованные статьи о другом, они о боли вообще, там нет ни слова о позвоночнике и пульпозном ядре, выделила я текст, т.к. он, как мне показалось, совпадает с вашим подходом. Думала Вам будет интересно.
не пью я НПВС,  вообще таблеток не пью никаких СЕЙЧАС.


----------



## Ole (22 Май 2011)

В догрыжевом случае , после противовоспалительной терапии сублюксация и ущемление менискоида ведь останется ?
Или она сама по себе проходит ? Не будут ли НПВС давать только временное облегчение?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> В каком-то из Ваших постов написано, что по специальности Вы ортопед-травматолог. Хотя в профиле записано гордое слово ВРАЧ. Теперь понятен Ваш скепсис по поводу мануальных терапевтов.
> Лично я мануальную терапию ставлю выше ортопедии. В плане понимания проблем позвоночника.


Никакого скепсиса к людям я не имею, каждый человек образ Божий. Мой скепсис исключительно к словосочетанию "мануальная терапия", к неточности понятия и неточности(нелокальности) при выполнении манипуляций на длинном рычаге. Ортопедия и травматология это врачебная специальность потому и написано врач, имел бы степень написал бы доктор или КМН. А я никого никогда не ставлю выше или ниже.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А именно, давайте считать первопричиной боли и отека, таки не треснувший диск, а именно выпавший фрагмент ядра.


Нет, давайте ТАК не будем считать, отек и боль будет и без екструзии, ущемление менискоида даст боль и отек так, что мама не горюй. Резко, внезапно  в процессе выполнения определенного движения (клерк завязывал шнурки и упал). Ваше предложение не корректно, так как подразумевает наличие экструзии ЕДИНСТВЕННО ВОЗМОЖНОЙ причиной отека и боли, а это далеко не так. Гораздо чаще причина отека и боли именно сублюктауия с ущемлением менискоида и гораздо реже сенсибилизация - отек - боль как реакция на пульпозное ядро.


gudkov написал(а):


> А то ведь по такой аналогии, первопричиной болевого синдрома при раке легких можно считать курение, а не саму опухоль и ее метастазы и озоновые дыры, при меланоме, чем не первопричина)))


Так считать тоже нельзя. аналогия не сопоставима, никотин и озоновая дыра не части нашего организма и не имеют общего с нашим организмом инервирования и общей гуморальной регуляции, к ним не приложимы понятия адаптации и саногенеза.


gudkov написал(а):


> Т.е. я предлагаю обсудить именно выпавший фрагмент, как пусть не первопричину, но тем не менее текущую и насущную причину, воспалительной реакции, отека и боли, думаю вы со мной согласитесь.


так мы это и делаем, я просто ратую за то,  чтобы мы шли в ногу с автором темы, не торопясь.


gudkov написал(а):


> Далее, о солдата, и агентах..., так вот если проводить аналогию с вашими словами, то использование НПВС и кортикостероидов в терапии грыжи МПД, это как опоить "солдат" защитников "форта" водкой подмешав в нее снотворного, после чего им естесвенно будет не до "вражеского агента", по крайней мере пока "водка и снотворное" (НПВС и кортикостероиды) действует. Смысл во всем этом?


Я понял откуда ваше непонимание, я плохо объяснил, ввел вас в заблуждение отсюда не совсем полное понимание вами моих слов. Моя ошибка это пример с вражеским солдатом.  Я не уточнил одну маленькую деталь, это и привило к непониманию. "Вражеский солдат" это ОШИБКА в РАСПОЗНАНИИ солдатами защитниками форта НЕИЗВЕСТНОГО для них объекта, с которым они раньше не встречались, и ОШИБОЧНОЕ НА НЕГО НАПАДЕНИЕ. Ведь по сути пульпозное ядро это не чужеродный антиген а свой родной кусок белка. Именно ИЗВРАЩЕННАЯ реакция имунки запускает весь тот процесс что я выше описал. И стероиды и НПВС не спаивают бдительных защитников а успокаивают не в меру ретивых и разбушевавшихся. В большинстве случаев этими препаратами при правильной комбинации и подборе доз (в идеале БЕЗ применения всего этого генерического кала которым лечат 90% врачей) удается снять сесибилизацию, отек, боль. А если врач умеет вернуть и нормальный мышечный стереотип и биомеханику сустава, (которая, забегая на перед, скажу ПАРАЛЕЛЬНО вовлекается в процесс) то ремиссия длится годами, до следующего поднятия бетонного столба, позабывшим о том как было больно и расхрабрившимся больным.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А также, так всеже, с чего вдруг фиброзное кольцо МПД оказалось хрящем?
> 
> Жду ответов


Вы наверное немного призабыли гистологию, есть несколько видов хрящевой ткани, я завтра буду на работе кину вам ссылку, она на рабочем компе.


----------



## gudkov (22 Май 2011)

Итак, продолжим дискуссию 
Ущемленные менискоиды это хорошо, возможно даже дело бывает и в этом. Но я речь веду именно о выпвшем фрагменте ядра и имунную реакцию с этим связанную, давайте всеже заостримся на этом, так сказать не отклоняясь в стороны.

Насчет аналогий курения и озоновых дыр..., хорошо я могу и "приземлить" данную аналогию, и обвинить в онкологических болях (обьявить первопричиной) не данные отстраненные от организма факторы, а например..., да вот того же макрофага, который грубо говоря профукал колонию раковых клеток-клонов, т.е. по сути обвинить в болях сбой в имунном ответе организма, т.е. сам имунную систему грубо говоря, вот проспала она, а человек теперь мучается... Так пойдет?

Ну и наконец к нашему самому интересному вопросу, " грыжа и имунный ответ".
Во первых - а почему вы считаете, что имунный ответ на собственный кусок белка извращенный и ошибочный? По мне так природа достаточно мудра и незря с самого формирования человеческого плода заключила данный кусок белка в столь изолированную среду и наделила его аутоантигенными свойствами, ведь по сути это единственный способ для самого организма избавиться от инородного тела в позвоночном канале, а то, что данный "кусок белка" является инородным телом, выпав из диска я думаю вы спорить не будете. Так с чего он извращенный то? Ведь у кучи народа именно этот извращенный ответ, полностью лизирует выпавший фрагмент, да так, что от грыжи и следа неостается, кроме фиброзных изменений в самом МПД (грубо говоря зарубцевавшегося место разрыва диска). Так пусть себе защитники "бушуют", если человек в состянии это терпеть, чего плохого, быстрее расправятся с "агентом". И если НПВС еще можно посчитать средством для усмирения "особо разбушевавшихся", то кортикостероиды..., тотже дипроспан...., уж увольте, это именно снотворное для "солдат", процентов на 70-80 имунный ответ собьет точно, не зря им обкалывают например очаги, при очаговом облысении (это кстати хороший пример, насколько бывает эффективна изращенная и разбушевавшаяся "армия" нашего организма, волосяные фолликулы бьют так что пыль столбом стоит) ))))
Ну и в этом ключе давайте таки разберемся с вашим подходом к этому вопросу... Ну сбили мы имунный ответ диклофенкаом и дипроспаном, отек спал, пациенту вроде и полегчало.... А чего делать то теперь будем с выпавшим КУСКО белка? Куда его теперь? Пусть себе болтается в канале и до следую щего рецидива, когда препараты прекратят действовать? Или авось пока лечим, он и усохнет вполовину, так что и при отмене уже не будет особых симптомов, а там диск подрубцуется, да и уляжется вся эта война, и пациент вроде доволен?  Но кусок то, хоть и усохший уже не денется никуда, а еще и кальцинируется потом, вот и вопрос, а зачем ради сиюминутного облегчения порождать далеко идущие последствия, пусть даже и до следующего подьем бетонного столба?
Ведь если болит не сильно, да потерпеть, так и диск заруьцуется  + пульпозное ядро даже может новое сформироваться, т.е. диск может и не полностью но восстановит свою высоту и функции.

Повторю все это я отношу к случаям, когда человек в состоянии терпеть нытье, прострелы и т.п. В случаях когда не может, тогда НПВС и кортикостероиды, в экстренных случаях, когда парезы и т.п., операция, но подавляющее большинство ведь относится именно к первому типу людей, а уж кому не повезло с формированием коллагеновой ткани, адекватным (слабым) имунным ответом на "кусок белка", и есть те 10-15% "неудачников" и клиентов врачей и хирургов....

Жду ответов


----------



## gudkov (22 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы наверное немного призабыли гистологию, есть несколько видов хрящевой ткани, я завтра буду на работе кину вам ссылку, она на рабочем компе.



Хорошо, будет интересно узнать, к какому виду хрящевой ткани можно отнести МПД. Т.к. если уж чтото в нем и искать от хрящя, то в явном смешении именно с фиброзной тканью, т.е. по сути полухрящь-полусухожилие, чтото в таком роде.


----------



## Semen (22 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Мой скепсис исключительно к словосочетанию "мануальная терапия"


Даже я, не врач, знаю, что «manus» означает «рука». Соответственно, мануальный терапевт лечит руками. Он не использует лекарства, хирургию, электролечение и другое. Не понимаю, что может вызывать скепсис.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2011)

Как раз наоборот, при ТАКОМ названии профессии, этот специалист лечит лекарствами, электролечением, различными видами локального введения препаратов, подбором ортопедических изделий, ЛФК, ПИР, приемами мануальной терапии.


----------



## tortoise (23 Май 2011)

запись в дневнике
*Почти медицинский словарь*
https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/18/

если кому интересно


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> мы так будем считать или это так и есть (всегда)? или есть другие варианты?


так далеко не всегда, мягко говоря. Мы рассматриваем ВСЕ возможные варианты, это один из возможных сценариев, причем не самый частый и при этом самый нехороший тип его развития.


tortoise написал(а):


> Переведите, пожалуйста!


Дипроспан - "долгоиграющий"  кортикостероид, используют для провидения блокад. Десенсибилизация - устранение самих  маркеров (антигенов) или устранение реакции организма на антиген путем блокирования химических веществ вырабатываемых при воспалительном процессе  и поддерживающих воспалительный процесс (медиаторы воспаления). Иммуносупресоры - препараты снижающие уровень напряжения иммунной системы и препятствующие аутоиммунным реакциям или реакциям отторжения, если речь идет о чужеродном антигене. Например, дипроспан является иммуносупресором. 



tortoise написал(а):


> , хрящ или не хрящ,



хрящ ))), точно говорю))) вот тут, например, вкратце упомянута классификация хрящевой ткани
http://www.4medic.ru/page-id-31.html


----------



## tortoise (23 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> хрящ ))), точно говорю))) вот тут, например, вкратце упомянута классификация хрящевой ткани


я ведь правильно поняла :
скелет состоит из хрящей и костей точка. Список закрыт, или хрящ или кость третьего не дано?
Хрящи бывают разные, кости бывают разные, но все другие ткани- это уже не скелет?

Хрящевая ткань бывает геалиновая, эластическая и волокнистая (она то между дисками и располагается)


----------



## tortoise (23 Май 2011)

я обнаружила не законченную интригу:


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Это понятно, но почему не возникает вопрос зачем штангисту именно прямая спина ))))? Дам подсказку, здоровье штангиста тренера также интересует как и влияние фаз луны на потенцию майского жука...





> видимо для результата....для большего результата...что бы создать именно этот "рычаг" под прямым углом...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Правильно, в природе мы разгибаемся посегментно, это не эффективно с позиции использования позвоночника в качестве подъемного крана. Каждый сегмент это рычаг с точкой опоры на суставе, гораздо эффективнее оставить один рычаг чем много))).
> Вопрос номер два, что такое пояс для тяжелой атлетики, как он РАБОТАЕТ и в чем его радикальное отличие от корсетов применяемых в ортопедии? Зачем грузить фитнесистов вопрос риторический, тренеры знают столько сколько и фитнесисты. Но вопрос в другом зачем это фитнесистам))) ...





> пояс для тяжёлой атлетики--он равномерно жёсткий , шире на поясницу--видимо для того что бы стабилизировать и придать жёсткости "рычагу".....но я признаться честно
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> а чем регулируется ШИРИНА поясничной части? Как он подбирается? ...





> расстояние между тазобедренными и ребрами или это ортопедический так? ...





> между нижнем краем реберной дуги и костями таза. А почему так? Почему не как в ортопедии от лопатьк и до тазобедренных суставов? ...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Воспаленная ткань структурно изменяется.


Немного не так, структурно измененная ткань (альтерация) воспаляется. Это утверждение касается только рассматриваемого случая и не является всеобщим правилом при других заболеваниях.


tortoise написал(а):


> В частности, воспаленная ткань поглощает меньше кислорода.
> Снижается дыхательный коэффициент, углекислота выводится хуже, продукты распада так же выводятся хуже.
> Нервные окончания раздражаются осматиически активными веществами, возникает боль.


 да


tortoise написал(а):


> В месте воспаления
> · повышается температура.
> · Ухудшается отвод жидкости
> · Повышается давление
> ...


да


tortoise написал(а):


> Боль это средство самозащиты организма.


нет это универсальное  средство сигнализации в организме об отклонении от нормы, и может вызываться НЕТОЛЬКО медиаторами воспаления.


tortoise написал(а):


> Если нейтрализовать гистамины и кинины, не факт, что боль прекратиться.


 абсолютно точно, воспалительная реакция точно утихнет, а вот с болью все сложнее))). Воспаление далико не единственный источник боли это  факт. Тонкость в том,  что врач (в идеале) умеет отличать по ХАРАКТЕРУ боли её причину.


tortoise написал(а):


> Кинины вызывают кислородное голодание тканей.
> Итак боль возникает не только при физическом повреждении тканей, но и при накоплении химических веществ, воздействующих на нервные окончания. При этом следует помнить, что в организме образуются и смешиваются разные вещества, в разных пропорциях, они могут как усиливать действие друг друга, так и нейтрализовать.
> Первичное болевое ощущение растет как снежный ком
> Травмирующее воздействие(боль) - мышечный спазм(усиление боли)- порочный круг физиологических и биохимических процессов- страдание дезорганизует внутриклеточные и внутритканевые взаимоотношения- патологические процессы не компенсируются- продукты чуждые организму образуются, но не разрушаются, боль рождает новую боль.


 Да, именно по этому утверждать, что снятие боли это не лечение, а просто обезболивание не влияющее на сам ход болезни глубоко ошибочное утверждение.



tortoise написал(а):


> «Врач должен уметь разобраться в хаосе химических процессов, вызывающих боль. Нужно уметь найти причину боли, т.е. начало начал, первое звено в цепи болевых ощущений. По нему-то следует вести прицельный огонь. *И самой большой ошибкой является стремление загасить предостерегающие огни и вывести из строя механизмы, которые организм мобилизует, защищая нас от боли*.»


это, конечно патетика, но  гдето так оно и есть.



tortoise написал(а):


> Если мы говорим об агенте и защитниках форда получается, что они его окружили, забросали гранатами, он превратился в ядовитого ежа, увеличивающегося в размерах, уничтожение которого приводит к превращению его в еще более ядовитого и крупного.
> 
> Так? Я правильно поняла основную идею этих двух ссылок.


Не совсем)). Я немножко ошибся, рассказывая о защитниках форта. Я не уточнил в самом начале одну маааленькую деталь. Тот, кого посчитали чужим и обрушили всю ярость атаки, на самом деле чужим то не был... Это небольшая ошибка, сбой в работе иммунной системы. Такой ход событий наблюдается НЕ ВСЕГДА. Есть масса людей, которые ходят, работают и не догадываются о наличии экструзии пульпозного ядра. Один вариант, ну поболело немножко после нагрузки пару дней и все прошло, к врачу не пошел, МРТ не делал, продолжал вести обычную жизнь, организм правильно среагировал на элементы пульпозного ядра БЕЗ РЕАКЦИИ ГИПЕРЧУВСТВИТЕЛЬНОСТИ ЗАМЕДЛЕННОГО ТИПА (кстати,  наверно не лишне будет это понятие разобрать, станет яснее, почему именно так случается). Другой вариант, после нагрузки в течении от часа до нескольких дней, по нарастающей,  развивается ситуация обездвиживающая человека и поход в туалет становится подвигом, организм не правильно среагировал на элементы пульпозного ядра и запустил РЕАКЦИЮ ГИПЕРЧУВСТВИТЕЛЬНОСТИ ЗАМЕДЛЕННОГО ТИПА. Разница между первым и вторым вариантом в РЕАКЦИИ ИМУННОЙ СИСТЕМЫ НА ОДИН И ТОТЖЕ ОБЪЕКТ пульпозное ядро. Если врач знает что делать, а больной не ждет у моря погоды, а сразу зовет врача впервые дни, то удается погасить гиперреакцию иммунной системы, снять отек и не доводить до развития порочного круга и ПРЕСПОСОБИТЕЛЬНЫХ реакций организма.   Которые гораздо тяжелее потом устранять и которые, кстати, в основном и лечат пиявками иголками грязями и т.д. много, много месяцев, в ожидании, когда организм уберет эти уже ненужные приспособительные под болезнь реакции.


tortoise написал(а):


> Ходьба и другие физические нагрузки улучшают кровообращение и как следствие тканевое дыхание. Можно ли в связи с прочитанным сказать, что пресловутый мышечный корсет, это скорее кислородная подушка, мышцы обученные хорошо дышать и быстро выводить продукты распада?


 гдето так)))


tortoise написал(а):


> Вывод- надо двигаться, даже в самый пик обострения, любыми доступными способами,


Не совсем так, двигаясь на пике обострения вызванного ущемлением менискоида проблемы не решатся,  а вот  "привычку" ПРИСПОСАБЛЕВАТЬ движение под выключенный сегмент вы точно выработаете,  потом будем героически эту "привычку" ликвидировать. Покой, пока или врач или сам организм медленно и постепенно не устранит отек и воспаление, восстановив хотя бы минимальную возможность получения движения в проблемном ПДС. При экструзии ядра и реакции гиперчувствительности, опять-таки покой и ждать пока или врач или организм не устранит воспаление и отек, иначе двигаясь, вы будите механически усиливать боль,  как следствие усугублять  спазм сосудов и усиливать нарушение микроциркуляции, мешая организму устранять отек.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> я ведь правильно поняла :
> скелет состоит из хрящей и костей точка. Список закрыт, или хрящ или кость третьего не дано?


 ДА


tortoise написал(а):


> волокнистая (она то между дисками и располагается)


нет волокнистая хрящева ткань и есть фиброзное кольцо))) Она сама это и есть))).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> В догрыжевом случае , после противовоспалительной терапии сублюксация и ущемление менискоида ведь останется ?
> Или она сама по себе проходит ?



Не сама по себе а благодаря вашей ходьбе))). Невролог выписал НПВС отек, боль, ушла, защитный спазм мышц исчез (хотя такой идеал не всегда наблюдаем, ведь наш народ месяцами ходит пока начнет что-то предпринемать) и вы при движении незамечая сами проводите ауторепозицию ))). Это не редкое явление называют "само прошло".


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


>





gudkov написал(а):


> Ущемленные менискоиды это хорошо, возможно даже дело бывает и в этом. Но я речь веду именно о выпвшем фрагменте ядра и имунную реакцию с этим связанную, давайте всеже заостримся на этом, так сказать не отклоняясь в стороны.


 а мы не отклоняемся, я всеже плохо объясняю… Я имел ввиду что образование экструзии ВСЕГДА сопровождается снижением высоты диска и сближением суставных отростков. На поле всегда два игрока: пульпа (с двумя реакциями организма на её появление за приделом фиброзного кольца, гиперчувствительности и обычной, без гиперчувтвительности, не извращенной) и сустав теснейшим образом завязанный на высоту диска. Пульпа наружу- высота вниз- суставу позубам так сказать и изолированно эти процессы не идут и небывают, и беда втом что хирурги это начали понимать только совсем недавно. Очень осторожно начали понимать))). Что такое Кофлекс, а?))).


gudkov написал(а):


> Во первых - а почему вы считаете, что имунный ответ на собственный кусок белка извращенный и ошибочный? По мне так природа достаточно мудра и незря с самого формирования человеческого плода заключила данный кусок белка в столь изолированную среду


Природа не может быть мудрой или глупой, равно как Дунай не может впадать в Черное море, из за непреодолимой любви и влечению к Черному морю. Да и сам я ничего не считаю, есть факт наличия у одного больного реакции гиперчувствительности на пульпу а у другого этой реакции нет. Один теряет работоспособность и это НЕ норма, а другой спокойно и почти безболезненно проходит этот период и случайно на МРТ мы это находим через пару лет, и это НОРМА. Аутоиммунный извращенный ответ не редкость, мы найдем его не только в ситуации с диском, возьмите полиартрит, таже картина. И причина нахождения пульпы изолированно не её агрессивность, а необходимость быть амортизатором и не покидать своего места.


gudkov написал(а):


> Ведь у кучи народа именно этот извращенный ответ, полностью лизирует выпавший фрагмент, да так, что от грыжи и следа неостается, кроме фиброзных изменений в самом МПД


Вот тут и кроется ваша ошибка понимания. Извращенный ответ это реакция гиперчувствительности с неконтролируемым отеком. Нарушением микроциркуляции и т.д. Норма это процесс лизиса и рассасывания фрагментов пульпы БЕЗ РЕАКЦИИ ГИПЕРЧУВСТВИТЕЛЬНОСТИ имунной системы. В норме реакции гиперчувтвительности быть недолжно. Не норма это аутоиммунный процесс с реакцией гиперчувтвительности сродни такойже,  реакции как и реакция на синовию капсулы сустава при полиартрите. И мудрость природы тут до лампочки. Просто так случилось, не повезло. Врожденная особенность организма выдавть реакции гиперчувствительности.


----------



## tortoise (23 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а вот "привычку" ПРИСПОСАБЛЕВАТЬ движение под выключенный сегмент вы точно выработаете, потом будем героически эту "привычку" ликвидировать.


Не сочтите за назойливость.
Я в данном случае говорю не о движении в проблемном сегменте.
Например, у меня L5S1, у бубновского я делала прогибы в позвоночнике, мне становилось все хуже и хуже, согласна, ЭТО не правильно ( как минимум в моем случае).
В стационаре, я не двигалась ( минимально двигалась) в позвоночнике, поворачивалась всем корпусом, не наклонялась, и т.д., но махала руками и ногами (сначала кистями и ступнями, потом выше) , и головой (с шеей конечно вопрос отдельный).
Это то же не правильно? Я просто думаю, возможно ошибаюсь, что если бы я не шевелилась, я бы просто потом не встала совсем и меня бы хирурги разгибали.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Немного не так, структурно измененная ткань (альтерация) воспаляется. Это утверждение касается только рассматриваемого случая и не является всеобщим правилом при других заболеваниях.


Структурно изменная ткань может воспаляться, может НЕ воспаляться
Верно?
А вот наоборот
Воспаленная ткань ВСЕГДА ткань структурно изменная
Так?


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не сама по себе а благодаря вашей ходьбе))). *ауторепозицию* ))). Это не редкое явление называют "само прошло".


а слова такого яндекс не знает 


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> так никто не продолжил и я подумал, что это никому не интересно)))))


очень даже интересно, просто слишком много всего вкусного, пркараулила. сори.
могу на потом записать, можно сейчас по обсуждать, как Вам удобней.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а вот "привычку" ПРИСПОСАБЛЕВАТЬ движение под выключенный сегмент вы точно выработаете, потом будем героически эту "привычку" ликвидировать.


Не сочтите за назойливость.
Я в данном случае говорю не о движении в проблемном сегменте.
Например, у меня L5S1, у бубновского я делала прогибы в позвоночнике, мне становилось все хуже и хуже, согласна, ЭТО не правильно ( как минимум в моем случае).
В стационаре, я не двигалась ( минимально двигалась) в позвоночнике, поворачивалась всем корпусом, не наклонялась, и т.д., но махала руками и ногами (сначала кистями и ступнями, потом выше) , и головой (с шеей конечно вопрос отдельный).
Это то же не правильно? Я просто думаю, возможно ошибаюсь, что если бы я не шевелилась, я бы просто потом не встала совсем и меня бы хирурги разгибали.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Немного не так, структурно измененная ткань (альтерация) воспаляется. Это утверждение касается только рассматриваемого случая и не является всеобщим правилом при других заболеваниях.


Структурно изменная ткань может воспаляться, может НЕ воспаляться
Верно?
А вот наоборот
Воспаленная ткань ВСЕГДА ткань структурно изменная
Так?


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не совсем)).. Есть масса людей, которые ходят, работают и не догадываются о наличии экструзии пульпозного ядра. Один вариант, ну поболело немножко после нагрузки пару дней и все прошло, к врачу не пошел, МРТ не делал, продолжал вести обычную жизнь, организм правильно среагировал на элементы пульпозного ядра БЕЗ РЕАКЦИИ ГИПЕРЧУВСТВИТЕЛЬНОСТИ ЗАМЕДЛЕННОГО ТИПА (кстати, наверно не лишне будет это понятие разобрать, станет яснее, почему именно так случается).


Не просто не лишне, а необходимо, т.к. похоже это я. Мой «бетонный столб» был около пяти лет назад. Во всяком случае, ничего более подходящего я в своем анамнезе не нашла. У меня тогда пару недель был легкий дискомфорт в спине, который я ничем не снимала, и все «само рассосалось»
А заболела я после самого «веселого» года в моей жизни.
Этот год из-за проблем на работе я практически не двигалась- утром в машину , из машины в рабочее кресло- в машину и домой- дома в мягком кресле с ноутом на коленях часов до 24, короче часов по 14 -16 за компом. В промежутках решение серьезных личные проблемы. Весь год на нервах, а лицо приходилось держать.
Год такого издевательства организм выдержал, а потом сказал, баста карапузики, с меня хватит. Сначала задыхаться стала, афобазольчик помог, начала нормально дышать  нога заболела.
Можно ли сделать вывод, что мои проблемы НИКАК не связаны с грыжей, за исключение опосредованной связи, я хочу сказать, что мои проблемы от сниженной высоты диска, а не от грыжи как таковой? Помним, что Вы сказали, что то что я описываю- это корешковый синдром, а мне еще не ясно, может ли корешковый синдром быть не связанным с грыжей?


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Что такое Кофлекс, а?)))..


Что такое Кофлекс, а?))).


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> я все же плохо объясняю… .





> беда в том что хирурги это начали понимать только совсем недавно. Очень осторожно начали понимать))).


Вы хорошо объясняете, тема сложная, нет единообразия взглядов даже среди медиков, а здесь дилетанты понять пытаются.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ну сбили мы имунный ответ диклофенкаом и дипроспаном, отек спал, пациенту вроде и полегчало.... А чего делать то теперь будем с выпавшим КУСКО белка? Куда его теперь?


 Нет неправильно, мы не сбиваем иммунный ответ, мы устраняем реакцию гиперчувствительности, которая является патологической, в результате восстановившейся микроциркуляции процессы рассасывания и репарации будут идти в обычном нормальном русле как у тех пациентов у которых экструзия пульпы не вызывала реакции гиперчувтвительности и через несколько лет мы увидим уменьшение размеров, изменение интенсивности сигнала соответствующей более плотной консистенции того что осталось от экструзии, организм может то осуществить лизис фрагментов секвестрированного фрагмента пульпы до сантиметра, это самый большой размер лизированного фрагмента который я встречал.


gudkov написал(а):


> а зачем ради сиюминутного облегчения порождать далеко идущие последствия, пусть даже и до следующего подьем бетонного столба?


Вы снова забыли о суставе. До лампочки, останется протрузия после идеального исхода рассасывания или нет, или мы удалим её оперативно, все это не важно для будущего прогноза. Биомеханиека ПДС будет ВСЕГДА учитывать сниженную высоту диска (с эуструзией или без) . Диск не вырастит по высоте уже больше никогда, хоть рассосется вылезшая пульпа, хоть удалится, без разницы.


gudkov написал(а):


> диск может и не полностью но восстановит свою высоту и функции.


Снимки в студию. Хочу видеть человека сумевшего преодолеть ДЕГЕНЕРАТИВНО-ДИСТРОФИЧЕСКИЙ процесс и подарить человечеству бессмертие.


gudkov написал(а):


> Повторю все это я отношу к случаям, когда человек в состоянии терпеть нытье, прострелы и т.п.


 Эти симптомы не характерны для екструзии с реакцией гиперчувствительности, при екструзии болит не так.


gudkov написал(а):


> а уж кому не повезло с формированием коллагеновой ткани, адекватным (слабым) имунным ответом на "кусок белка", и есть те 10-15% "неудачников" и клиентов врачей и хирургов....


Этот момент не понял, если можно немного детальнее разъясните вашу мысль.


----------



## tortoise (23 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Диск не вырастит по высоте уже больше никогда, хоть рассосется вылезшая пульпа, хоть удалится, без разницы..





gudkov написал(а):


> А вообще организм не только в состоянии уничтожить выпавший фрагмент ядра и зарубцевать диск, но и заново сформировать пульпозное ядро может в этом самом диске, вот нашел интересные наблюения за пациентами:
> http://grizhi.ru/view_page.php?page=39&ID=0



воооооооооооот
это не научная фантастика, или это истинная правда?



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Снимки в студию. Хочу видеть человека сумевшего преодолеть ДЕГЕНЕРАТИВНО-ДИСТРОФИЧЕСКИЙ процесс и подарить человечеству бессмертие.



хочу комментарий от gudkov


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Я просто думаю, возможно ошибаюсь, что если бы я не шевелилась, я бы просто потом не встала совсем и меня бы хирурги разгибали.


 всегда слушайте себя. ваш организм вам подскажет когда можно его грузить по вертикали. Болит лежим. лежим пока не станет меньше болеть и не даст ходить, дало ходить ходим до боли, заболела в горизонт отпустило снова походили и т.д. Но это если ваш врач не даст другие рекомендации исходя из вашей конкретной ситуации.  С вашей стопой например минимум два раза в день осмотр с молотком, увидели наростание неврологического дефицита на фоне принемаемых лечебных мероприятий все, стоп закрываем лавочку,  и хватит игратся, бегом на стол. Вы зачем то сидели и ждали царапаясь на стену от боли...


tortoise написал(а):


> Структурно изменная ткань может воспаляться, может НЕ воспаляться
> Верно?


 да, верно, например структурно измененная ткань при дегенерации диска не воспалена. Дегенерация есть а воспаления в ткани диска нет.


tortoise написал(а):


> А вот наоборот
> Воспаленная ткань ВСЕГДА ткань структурно изменная
> Так?


 да все точно.


tortoise написал(а):


> а слова такого яндекс не знает


 самовправление (разблокировка) подвывиха в следствии двигательной активности.

очень даже интересно, просто слишком много всего вкусного, пркараулила. сори.
могу на потом записать, можно сейчас по обсуждать, как Вам удобней.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> воооооооооооот
> это не научная фантастика, или это истинная правда?


я не буду коментировать это, я знаю некоторые моменты которые не могу доказать но  которыми со мной поделились коллеги рентгенологи одного из МРТ аппаратов...
Тот кто утверждает то что по ссылке,  должен показать снимки ПОЛНОСТЬЮ с МАРКИРОВКОЙ и всю серию а не отдельные срезы...


----------



## Ole (23 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не сама по себе а благодаря вашей ходьбе))). Невролог выписал НПВС отек, боль, ушла, защитный спазм мышц исчез (хотя такой идеал не всегда наблюдаем, ведь наш народ месяцами ходит пока начнет что-то предпринемать) и вы при движении незамечая сами проводите ауторепозицию ))). Это не редкое явление называют "само прошло".



Меня это не редкое явление упорно обходит стороной  Если прострелит - то на года или до встречи с мануальным терапевтом

У меня после первого прострела  было - полежу недельку или пропью курс НПВС или физио - поясница полностью перестает болеть,
(у меня грыжики маленькие - ничего не ущемляли) встаю - через пару дней все постепенно(!) разбалевается по новой. Так и не прошло
Потом стало простреливать грудной , шею и не один из прострелов сам не прошел ни от блокад ни  от НПВС - мертвый мышечный блок,
а если выпить миелорелксантов - резкая боль в простреленном месте и все.  И зарядку "до боли " не получалось делать - два раза делаю
упражнение - никакого дискомфорта , на третий - прострел, понять когда выстрелит - невозможно.
по словам мануальных терапевтов (очных) - особенность развития соединительной ткани, но ведь до 34 лет у меня ничего не болело,
как же так ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> У меня после первого прострела было - полежу недельку или пропью курс НПВС или физио - поясница полностью перестает болеть,


вот это и был тот вариант,  когда ваш организм справился сам. Прострелы появились, когда организм постепенно пришел в состояние невозможности восстановится самостоятельно, потребовалась помощь врача, вот и все.


----------



## gudkov (23 Май 2011)

Итак продолжим....

Во первых, давайте не будем сравнивать реакцию организма на пульпу МПД, котороая по УМОЛЧАНИЮ является аутоантигенной и разного рода аутоимунными заболеваниями, будь то полиартрит, красная системная волчанка, НЯК, очаговая аллопеция и т.п., Вся разница этих заболеваний и реакции на пульпу в том, что данные заболевания являются именно патологический и извращенной формой реакции имунной системы организма на собственные ткани, которые изначально НЕ ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ аутоантигенными, будь то соединительная ткань при красной волчанке, кишечный эпителий при НЯК и т.д. Наш обсуждаемый "кусок белка" ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО обладает аутоантигенными свойствами, так что сравнение с тем же полиартритом считаю некорректным.
Второе, как пардон убирая сенсибилизацию и воспаление тем же дипроспаном, мы можем "нормальизвать" извращенный имунный ответ на выпавший фрагмент? Ведь сам механизм воспаления он по сути...., как бы так доступно выразиться...., вобщем грубо говоря фагоциты и макрофаги (наши "солдат") они слепые совем((( И добычу ищут исключительно по запаху..., а вот тут самое интересное, ведь в процессе воспаления и происходит установка этих самых запаховых меток, для "солдат", только в этом случае они могут "унюхать" это злостчастный "кусок белка" и растащить его на части)))) А теперь вопросец в тему, тотже дипроспам вееесьма сильный иммуносупрессор, что уже подразумевает не НОРМАЛИЗАЦИЮ имунного ответа, а именно его угнетение, что конечно оправданно, в том случае когда организм по "ошибке" атакует собственные не аутоантигенные ткани, но в нашем то случае, "кусок белка" не только изначально аутоантигенен, а еще и является инородным телом в позвоночном канале, причем всегда и без исключений ему там не место. В связи сэтим, ответьте, во сколько раз ПАДАЕТ интенсивность лизиса выпавшего фрагмента, при использовании дипроспановой блокады например? А интенсивность падает, это точно. Ваше мнение?
Далее по поводу "мудрости" организма и изначальной аутоантигенности пульпы МПД... Организм он конечно не мудр, НО в процессе эволюции наработал кучу механизмов для самовосстановления и самоизлечения. Так вот почему вы считаете, что аутоантигенность пульпы есть ошибка природы, а не один из механизмов для самоизлечения. Представьте себе, что было бы, если бы пульпа не обладала аутоантигенным свойствами? А было бы в разы больше людей, мучающихся годами от наличия в позвоном канале "кусков белка" на которые имунная система никак не реагирует. Я думаю понятно, о чем я говорю. Я повторюсь, люди просто не догадываются, сколько этих самых грыж попросту лиируются без всякого участия врача и даже без знания о самой грыже, 80% случаев заключается в - "ну поломило спину пару недель, ну чето в ногу постреляло, было дело, наверное перетрудился или растянул чего...".
Далее, по моей ссылке, где говорится о восстановлении пульпозного ядра.... Я выше писал, что нашел этот сайт и данные весьма интересны, но раз я его нашел, то обладаю только теми данными которые там изложены, как впрочем и вы... Может там вообще вранье и пеар очередной панацеи, но изложенно вроде весьма профессионально, на пустышку не похоже. Естественно снимков у меня никаких нету... Единственное, что могу возразить на:
"Хочу видеть человека сумевшего преодолеть ДЕГЕНЕРАТИВНО-ДИСТРОФИЧЕСКИЙ процесс и подарить человечеству бессмертие"
А почему грыжа МПД всегда определяется как следствие ДЕГЕНЕРАТИВНО-ДИСТРОФИЧЕСКИХ процессов??? Ведь кроме этого диск может быть порван в результате ТРАВМЫ, т.е. есть не только ДЕГЕНЕРАТИВНО-ДИСТРОФИЧЕСКИЕ причины, а и ТРАВМАТИЧЕСКИЕ?
Разве невозможно порвать диск, неудачно или неправильно подняв большой вес, попав в ДТП или просто неудачно упав? Думаю вполне возможно, даже с вполне здоровым позвоночником и случается это весьма часто. И разве в этом случае невозможна регенерация МПД и пульпозного ядра? Вот в чем вопрос....  И да, по вопросу недостаточной аутоантигенности, наверное неправильно выразился, скажем так недостаточноого имунного ответа на выпавший фрагмент т.е. мы тут все обсуждаем ГИПЕР, а ведь может быть и ГИПО? По поводу особенностей соединительной ткани, это пониженная прочность фмброзного кольца, обусловленная генетически, т.е. по русски говоря "слабые" фиброзные волокна из генетически "слабого" коллагена... Т.е. по идее у такого человека будет периодически "рваться" то тут то там, и никакие препараты, мануальные терапии и операции помочь ему в долговременной перспективе не смогут.


----------



## Ole (23 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вот это и был тот вариант, когда ваш организм справился сам. Прострелы появились, когда организм постепенно пришел в состояние невозможности восстановится самостоятельно, потребовалась помощь врача, вот и все.



справился сам с самим ущемлением , вы имеете ввиду .
что же я такое повредила в спине подняв накануне первого прострела проклятую швейную машинку , что с тех пор у меня стал раз за разом возникать подвывих от совсем безобидных движений ?  протрузию 2-3 мм (сечас 3-4 мм)?  такие ведь почти у всех имееются, тогда в чем
был дефект и что надо было делать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> справился сам с самим ущемлением , вы имеете ввиду .
> что же я такое повредила в спине подняв накануне первого прострела проклятую швейную машинку , что с тех пор у меня стал раз за разом возникать подвывих от совсем безобидных движений ? протрузию 2-3 мм (сечас 3-4 мм)? такие ведь почти у всех имееются, тогда в чем
> был дефект и что надо было делать?


вспомните то, что мы выше орбсуждали о менискоиде, ответ там.


----------



## tortoise (24 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> я обнаружила не законченную интригу:


По поводу интриги, если ортопедический пояс от лопаток до тазобедренных суставов, то позвоночник получается полностью обездвижен.
а если между реберными дугами и костями таза, то фиксируется только поясница, а многими любимый l5s1 остается не зафиксированным. и еще на переходе к ребрам то же есть возможностьдвижения.
у меня с механикой что то не очень хорошо, у нас рычаг из 3х частей, не понимаю зачем это нужно.
Как удочкой размах что ли?
по мне так ортопедический пояс лучший рычаг даст
и вообще- рычаг то рычаг, а точка опоры где?
нет не понимаю.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> которые изначально НЕ ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ аутоантигенными,


вы немного ошибаетесь)). Вот тут очень кратко описанно что такое ауто АГ. http://meduniver.com/Medical/Microbiology/248.html
Аутоантигенность присуща очень многим тканям, а вот будет ли реализован иммунный ответ на них (агрессия и воспалительная реакция по типу гиперчувствительности) зависит от напряжения иммунной системы, её готовности выстрелить реакцией гиперчувтвительности.


gudkov написал(а):


> Наш обсуждаемый "кусок белка" ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО обладает аутоантигенными свойствами, так что сравнение с тем же полиартритом считаю некорректным.


 очень даже корректное сравнение, повторюсь, у нас много чего обладает аутоантигенность, все зависит от поведения иммунной системы. У одного человека ангина проходит бесследно, а у другого получаем ревматизм, а у третьего гломерулонефрит. В чем разница? Ответ прост разница в реакции иммунной системы. Тоже и с пульпозным ядром, нормальная реакция - это процесс постепенного лизирования и рассасывания компонентов  без гиперчувствительности. При неправильной реакции иммунной системы которая выдает на компоненты пульпозного ядра реакцию гиперчувствительности мы получаем   дикий отек, стаз, зашкаливание уровня катехоломинов и остальной медиаторной братии.  


gudkov написал(а):


> Второе, как пардон убирая сенсибилизацию и воспаление тем же дипроспаном, мы можем "нормальизвать" извращенный имунный ответ на выпавший фрагмент?


 Что значит как? Мы устраняем, «утихомириваем» неоправданно бурный МЕСТНЫЙ иммунный ответ. Также как например введение кортикостероидов внутрисуставно устраняет синовиит.


gudkov написал(а):


> А теперь вопросец в тему, тотже дипроспам вееесьма сильный иммуносупрессор, что уже подразумевает не НОРМАЛИЗАЦИЮ имунного ответа, а именно его угнетение,


 Все верно, я что-то не уловил смысла вашего вопроса. Ненормально высокая реакция иммунного ответа НОМАЛИЗУЕТС путем его снижения. Локально дипроспаном и иже с ним, глобально (при других состояниях, не связанных с диском, ревмаоидный артрит например) например хумирой или ремикейдом. 



gudkov написал(а):


> что конечно оправданно, в том случае когда организм по "ошибке" атакует собственные не аутоантигенные ткани,


 по ошибке так же будет означать   НЕПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ (реакцию гиперчувствительности мы получаем   дикий отек, стаз, зашкаливание уровня катехоломинов и остальной медиаторной братии) тип реакции на то что нужно убрать ПРАВИЛЬНО (БЕЗ реакции гиперчувствительности где мы получаем   дикий отек, стаз, зашкаливание уровня катехоломинов и остальной медиаторной братии). 


gudkov написал(а):


> но в нашем то случае, "кусок белка" не только изначально аутоантигенен, а еще и является инородным телом в позвоночном канале, причем всегда и без исключений ему там не место.


Полностью с вами согласен, и по этому он медленно рассасывается при правильной иммунной реакции (БЕЗ реакции гиперчувствительности где мы получаем   дикий отек, стаз, зашкаливание уровня катехоломинов и остальной медиаторной братии) и таких примеров на снимках у меня думаю с полсотни точно будет, хотя я и не задавался целью отслеживать их.


gudkov написал(а):


> В связи сэтим, ответьте, во сколько раз ПАДАЕТ интенсивность лизиса выпавшего фрагмента, при использовании дипроспановой блокады например? А интенсивность падает, это точно. Ваше мнение?


 сказать не могу, у меня нет данных это подтверждающих, у вас они я так понял они есть и если вы со мной поделитесь я буду очень признателен вам. 


gudkov написал(а):


> Далее по поводу "мудрости" организма и изначальной аутоантигенности пульпы МПД... Организм он конечно не мудр, НО в процессе эволюции наработал кучу механизмов для самовосстановления и самоизлечения.


 адаптация организма это не эволюция, адаптация осуществляется в границах организма и даже не вида и не предполагает выход за эти границы. Говорить об эволюции допустимо было во времена Дарвина,  до работ  Менделя, ну а после Моргана  как-то даже непрелично)))). Но это так,  лирическое  отступление. 


gudkov написал(а):


> Так вот почему вы считаете, что аутоантигенность пульпы есть ошибка природы, а не один из механизмов для самоизлечения. Представьте себе, что было бы, если бы пульпа не обладала аутоантигенным свойствами?


 Да не считаю я так. Природа не может делать или не делать ошибки (она не имеет волевого начала) Механизм самоизлечения это НОРМАЛЬНАЯ реакция иммунной системы на антигенность пульпы а не наоборот. При извращенной гиперчувствительной реакции иммунной системы будет и извращенный результат который надо устранять или медикаментозно или оперативным путем, убирая пульпу.


gudkov написал(а):


> Далее, по моей ссылке, где говорится о восстановлении пульпозного ядра.... Я выше писал, что нашел этот сайт и данные весьма интересны, но раз я его нашел, то обладаю только теми данными которые там изложены, как впрочем и вы...


 ой нет,  я имею информацию не с сайта, а свидетельства другого плана, но об этом говорить не буду, это не этично.


gudkov написал(а):


> Единственное, что могу возразить на:
> "Хочу видеть человека сумевшего преодолеть ДЕГЕНЕРАТИВНО-ДИСТРОФИЧЕСКИЙ процесс и подарить человечеству бессмертие"
> А почему грыжа МПД всегда определяется как следствие ДЕГЕНЕРАТИВНО-ДИСТРОФИЧЕСКИХ процессов??? Ведь кроме этого диск может быть порван в результате ТРАВМЫ, т.е. есть не только ДЕГЕНЕРАТИВНО-ДИСТРОФИЧЕСКИЕ причины, а и ТРАВМАТИЧЕСКИЕ?
> Разве невозможно порвать диск, неудачно или неправильно подняв большой вес, попав в ДТП или просто неудачно упав? Думаю вполне возможно, даже с вполне здоровым позвоночником и случается это весьма часто. И разве в этом случае невозможна регенерация МПД и пульпозного ядра? Вот в чем вопрос....


 конечно не возможна, как невозможно и отрастить оторванный травмой палец. При переломовывихе с разрывом диска НИКОГДА не наступает регенерация диска до первичного (до травмы) состояния.


gudkov написал(а):


> И да, по вопросу недостаточной аутоантигенности, наверное неправильно выразился, скажем так недостаточноого имунного ответа на выпавший фрагмент т.е. мы тут все обсуждаем ГИПЕР, а ведь может быть и ГИПО?


 конечно может, тогда пульпа не рассасывается а уплотняясь организуется в плотный хрящ с возможностью в последствии даже кальцинации. Но помня о размере спинно-мозгового канала на поясничном уровне и процент занимаемый конским хвостом уверяю, что свободного  места там довольно много.


gudkov написал(а):


> По поводу особенностей соединительной ткани, это пониженная прочность фмброзного кольца, обусловленная генетически, т.е. по русски говоря "слабые" фиброзные волокна из генетически "слабого" коллагена... Т.е. по идее у такого человека будет периодически "рваться" то тут то там, и никакие препараты, мануальные терапии и операции помочь ему в долговременной перспективе не смогут.


 а причем тут мануалка и перспектива, зачем вы огульно ВСЕ клинические случаи замыкаете сугубо на грыже диска? Боль и нарушение функции связанное с екструзией пульпы и извращенной воспалительной реакцией на её появление организма гораздо реже встречается чем банальная сублюктация с ущемлением менискоида. Вот пример форумчанки Ole, протрузии, замете только протрузии, а проблем куча, и пульпозное ядро тут СОВЕРШЕННО ни приделах, вот так…


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> По поводу интриги, если ортопедический пояс от лопаток до тазобедренных суставов, то позвоночник получается полностью обездвижен.
> а если между реберными дугами и костями таза, то фиксируется только поясница, а многими любимый l5s1 остается не зафиксированным. и еще на переходе к ребрам то же есть возможностьдвижения.
> у меня с механикой что то не очень хорошо, у нас рычаг из 3х частей, не понимаю зачем это нужно.
> Как удочкой размах что ли?
> ...


ортопедический корсет - функция,  ОБЕЗДВИЖИТЬ позвоночник.
пояс штангиста - функция, ПОДДЕРЖАТЬ позвоночник взяв часть нагрузки на себя, это  "костыли" для поясници. Он незжимаем по вертикали, при затягивании верхним краем уперается в нижний край реберной дуги нижним свом краем в крыло таза. Колосальная часть вертикальной нагрузки ложится на пояс минуя диски ))). Все гениальное просто))). Вывод, подымать тяжести ТОЛЬКО в штангистском поясе а не в корсете, корсет бесполезен для этой цели...


----------



## gudkov (24 Май 2011)

По поводу аутоантигенности, я думаю вы речь  ведете о вот этой цитате из вашей ссылки:
"Врождённые аутоантигены. Некоторые ткани организма обладают антигенными свойствами и запускают иммунные реакции в собственном организме. К ним относятся головной мозг, глаз (передняя камера, роговица, хрусталик, сетчатка, стекловидное тело), семенные канальцы яичек, фолликулы щитовидной железы, подкожная жировая клетчатка, волосяные луковицы, рубцовая ткань. В норме Аг этих органов находятся вне иммунного надзора (так называемые иммуно-привилегированные области организма). При повреждении этих органов возможен контакт аутоантигенов с иммунокомпетентными клетками и развитие аутоиммунных реакций." 
Пульпозное ядро можно наверное отнести к этому разделу.
Хотя например НЯК, да и полиартирт я юы отнес вот к этой цитате:
"Приобретённые аутоантигены. Способностью запускать аутоиммунные реакции обладают ткани, находящиеся в зоне иммунного надзора, и изменяющие свои антигенные свойства под различными воздействиями (ЛС, переохлаждение, вирусные и бактериальные инфекции). "
Но в целом, я и говорил о том, что ткань пульпозного ядра изначально аутоантигенна, о чем собственно и говорится в первой цитате, и что попав туда куда не надо, эта ткань практически 100% вызовет имунный ответ, какой силы ответ это вопрос второй, о нем ниже.
Второй вопрос состит в том, вы говорите о медленном рассасывании вселствие "нормального" имунного ответа, т.е. условно скажем так, челвек в этом случае либо вообще не замечает проблему, либо замечает, но в очень небольших проявлениях (типа слегка заныла поясница). 
А теперь представим, что имунный ответ отличается от "нормального" в сторону ГИПЕР, отличается нефатально, т.е. боль конечно ощутимее, чем в первом случае, и поясница уже прилично ноет и в ножки постреливает, но в принципе терпеть можно, вот тут вопрос, в данном случае "нормальное медленное" рассасывание, имеет ускоренное течение? Т.е. грубо говоря, потерпев месяцок-другой этакую ГИПЕРреакцию я имею шанс быстрее избавиться от инородного для позвоночного канала "куска белка"? Предположим, что использовав в данном случае НПВС, я даже сведу ракцию именно к нормально-медленному режиму, но имеет ли смысл сводить к этому либо - "потерпи, зато быстрее пройдет"?
А теперь о ГИПО..., вот то, о чем я говорил выше, а именно опасности в некоторых случаях при приминении НПВС и кортикостероидов, получить у себя кальцинат в позвоночнике, места там может и много, но думаю лишние кальцинаты все равно не нужны))) В качестве примера - у человека слегка заныла поясница, он тутже бросается в аптечку за диклофенаком и бежит к невропатологу, требуя блокаду, а в позвоночнике происходит следующе - пульпа выпала, но имунный ответ на нее в стиле ГИПО, т.е. лизирование идет куда медленнее нормального "медленного" режима, тут человек добавляет препараты, давит и без того недостаточный имунный ответ ниже плинтуса))) И..., в итогде "кусок белка" вместо того, чтобы быть "сьеденным" фагоцитами, склерозируется и превращается с годами в кальцинат...

Так вот теперь из всех этих рассуждений опять таки вопрос - Так стоит ли всетаки потерпеть (если возможно конечно) и получить более быстрое выздоровление? И стоит ли сразу браться за таблетки, если в спине слегка заныло?
Я это все свожу именно к самой грыже, т.е. к выпадению пульпы. То что причин могут быть и не в грыже я понимаю, но меня интетесует именно данная ситуация, поэтому прошу извинить, если както задел чувства мануальщика, я вполне допускаю, что ")сублюктация с ущемлением менискоида", гораздо чаще может давать боли и отек, чем сама по себе экструзия ядра, но вот интересна мне сама экструзия, так что извините еще раз, что не отвлекаюсь на другие возможные причины болевого синдрома и прочих осложнений))
Насчет регенерации.... С пальцем то думаю конечно перебор, если уж сравнивать, то не с оторванным, а со сломанным в результате травмы пальцем))) И конечно о совсем полной регенерации диска я не говорю, в любом случае он уже будет рубцово изменен. Но как по вашему, возможна ли сколько бы то ни было значительная регенерация пульпозного ядра? Я думаю именно от этого фактора и зависит в конечно счете, на какую велечину возможна условная регенерация диска, т.е. его высоты, например 80% от былого в лучшем случае, 50% в худшем? Ведь даже сломанный палец со временем возвращается практически в нормальное состояние (не будем учитывать осложнения в виде ложных суствов, остеомиелита или просто кривого срастания отломков), если уж мы взялись за такие аналогии. Ваше мнение?

Насчет угнетения лизиса кортикостероидами, к сожалению тоже не имею точных стат. данных, то, что имеет место угнетение фагоцитоза читал в нескольких местах, а вот точных цифр нет((( Иначе бы сам сразу и выложил. И кстати с Ремикейдом опять перебор, это уже не "нормализация" имунного ответа, а реальный риск, подавляя до такой степени имунную систему, помереть от банальной простуды или онкозаболевания. Это весьма специфичный и очень сильный препарат и применяют то его в случаях, когда аутоимунный процесс зашел настолько далеко, что тут либо Ремикейд, либо..... удалять толстый кишечник, на примере НЯК...


----------



## anusya (24 Май 2011)

Как приятно послушать умных людей! А по поводу "потерпи" - у всех разный болевой порог! Кто-то ведь и не может потерпеть... Тем паче неизвестно, *сколько *терпеть конкретному лицу...


----------



## anusya (24 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вывод, подымать тяжести ТОЛЬКО в штангистском поясе а не в корсете, корсет бесполезен для этой цели...


То есть, если я подберу такой для себя пояс, то мне, прооперированной, можно будет изредка, если припрет, поднять что-то более  чем 3 кг весом?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Т.е. грубо говоря, потерпев месяцок-другой этакую ГИПЕРреакцию я имею шанс быстрее избавиться от инородного для позвоночного канала "куска белка"?


Или не имеете,  а получите состояние неполной ремиссии с вялотекущим процесом, болью по утрам исчезающую при расхаживании, появляющуюся после усиления общего напряжения имунной системы (обострение после ОРЗ, когдато трактовалось как радикулит, вирусное осложнение простуды) более выраженное чем обычно болевое состояние сопровождающееся скованностью.


gudkov написал(а):


> Предположим, что использовав в данном случае НПВС, я даже сведу ракцию именно к нормально-медленному режиму, но имеет ли смысл сводить к этому либо - "потерпи, зато быстрее пройдет"?


Имеет смысл не терпеть, боль вызывает спазм и нарушение микроциркуляции репарация будет идти заведомо неполноценно при таких условиях,  вдобавку к этому сработает мышечная система, родятся реакции неполного саногенеза с извращенным мышечным стереотипом, уйдут в фиброз связки межпозвонковых суставов и замкнется порочный круг патогенеза.



gudkov написал(а):


> А теперь о ГИПО..., вот то, о чем я говорил выше, а именно опасности в некоторых случаях при приминении НПВС и кортикостероидов, получить у себя кальцинат


Так при "ГИПО" мы его и без НПВС получим. После чего если  он реализуется в размер меньше 0,9 см даст радикуломиелоишемию на фоне относительного стеноза спинномозгового канала.


gudkov написал(а):


> у человека слегка заныла поясница, он тутже бросается в аптечку за диклофенаком и бежит к невропатологу, требуя блокаду, а в позвоночнике происходит следующе - пульпа выпала, но имунный ответ на нее в стиле ГИПО, т.е. лизирование идет куда медленнее нормального "медленного" режима, тут человек добавляет препараты, давит и без того недостаточный имунный ответ ниже плинтуса))) И..., в итогде "кусок белка" вместо того, чтобы быть "сьеденным" фагоцитами, склерозируется и превращается с годами в кальцинат...


 В принципе возможный вариант развития, но счего вы взяли что у него выпала пульпа? Это далико не обязательный вариант развития событий.


gudkov написал(а):


> И стоит ли сразу браться за таблетки, если в спине слегка заныло?
> Я это все свожу именно к самой грыже, т.е. к выпадению пульпы. То что причин могут быть и не в грыже я понимаю, но меня интетесует именно данная ситуация, поэтому прошу извинить, если както задел чувства мануальщика, я вполне допускаю, что ")сублюктация с ущемлением менискоида", гораздо чаще может давать боли и отек, чем сама по себе экструзия ядра, но вот интересна мне сама экструзия, так что извините еще раз, что не отвлекаюсь на другие возможные причины болевого синдрома и прочих осложнений))


 Понимаете тут вот в чем вопрос, реакция на уровне регуляторных систем будет однозначной при любом факторе (пульпа или сустав) *иммобилдизация* и перестройка мышечного стереотипа под новый тип движения связки позвоночник плечевой пояс (шея) или позвоночник тазовий пояс с ногами 9поясница). В зависимости как долго будет сохранятся фиксационный (защитный)  тип движения могут возникать нарушения биомкханики от отдельно взятих ПДС до биомеханических цепочек конечностей. Эти нарушения потом могут играть основную,  ключевую роль в болевой симптоматики больного уже после успешного разрешения самой катастрофы вызвашей их. Ранняя терапия (правилоьная и комплексная) позволяет избежать появления этих проблем.


gudkov написал(а):


> Но как по вашему, возможна ли сколько бы то ни было значительная регенерация пульпозного ядра?


Я не встречал снимки где наблюдалась бы регенерация пульпы с восстановлением высоты диска.


gudkov написал(а):


> И кстати с Ремикейдом опять перебор, это уже не "нормализация" имунного ответа, а реальный риск, подавляя до такой степени имунную систему, помереть от банальной простуды или онкозаболевания. Это весьма специфичный и очень сильный препарат и применяют то его в случаях, когда аутоимунный процесс зашел настолько далеко, что тут либо Ремикейд, либо..... удалять толстый кишечник, на примере НЯК...


 Но зато очень наглядно))). А если серьезно, то мой больной Анзор, которого я лечил последних 7 лет,  дай Бог ему долгих лет, с анкилозирующим спондилитом,  начал ходить на конце иглы. Я сам был в легком шоке...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Май 2011)

anusya написал(а):


> То есть, если я подберу такой для себя пояс, то мне, прооперированной, можно будет изредка, если припрет, поднять что-то более чем 3 кг весом?


 я вас не осматривал, не оперировал и конкретных рекомендаций не давал.


----------



## tortoise (24 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Говорить об эволюции допустимо было во времена Дарвина, до работ Менделя, ну а после Моргана как-то даже непрелично)))).


простите мне мою неграмотность, но нельзя ли про последних 2х мужиков в 2х словах, вернее о их работах. Коротенечко так......


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> . Но помня о размере спинно-мозгового канала на поясничном уровне и процент занимаемый конским хвостом уверяю, что свободного места там довольно много.…


а сколько процентов конского хвоста?


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Имеет смысл не терпеть, боль вызывает спазм и нарушение микроциркуляции репарация будет идти заведомо неполноценно при таких условиях, вдобавку к этому сработает мышечная система, родятся реакции неполного саногенеза с извращенным мышечным стереотипом, уйдут в фиброз связки межпозвонковых суставов и замкнется порочный круг патогенеза...


мы же про это по подробней поговорим?


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> А если серьезно, то мой больной Анзор, которого я лечил последних 7 лет, дай Бог ему долгих лет, с анкилозирующим спондилитом, начал ходить на конце иглы. Я сам был в легком шоке...


вооооооооообще не поняла , нет то что анзор чудесным образом излечился и стал ходить- поняла, но при чем здесь конец иглы?


----------



## Ole (24 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а причем тут мануалка и перспектива, зачем вы огульно ВСЕ клинические случаи замыкаете сугубо на грыже диска?



у нас большинство врачей (особенно классические неврологи) о других причинах болей в спине и\или ноге либо не знают, либо не придают значения. не знаю почему так.
Ув gudkov, а вы кто по специализации ? (или как это называется в медицине)

PS
нейрохирурги жаловались , что после эпидуральных блокад с кортикостероидами грыжи костенеют и им приходится их долотом выбивать, интересно ,это правда?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> приходится их долотом выбивать, интересно ,это правда?



нет, неправда, долотом уже со времен Юмашева никто ничего не вырубает, уже давно другие технологии применяют.


----------



## gudkov (24 Май 2011)

А вот тут интереснее, что вы имеете ввиду под неполной ремиссией при ГИПЕР реакции?  Т.е., хотя выпавший фрагмент полностью уничтожен, но произошла частичная сенсибилизация фагоцитов к окружающим "нормальным" тканям и переросло в вялотекущий аутоимунный процесс, с "прелестями" в виде фиброзов, гипертрофий и т.п.? Т.е. так скажем на волне атаки досталось и мирному населению, типа как сейчас в Ливии, побомбили, уничтожили колонну танков и при этом десяток-другой гражданских?))) Но по сути данный процесс, если нет генетической предрасположенности тоже утихнет, хотя соглашусь, перед этим может оставить в наследство кучку "прелестей", которые конечно не сделают вас кособоким и хромым, но будут напоминать о себе извечными дедушкиными и бабушкиными жалобами - "вот радикулит разыгрался"?)))

И в таком случае возможно следовало бы разделить всех больных с грыжей МПД на 3 условные категории:
1. ГИПЕР - больные. Процесс обычно развивается бурно, с выраженными отеком и болями. НПВС и кортикостероиды показаны. Хотя можно и перетерпеть, при этом приобретая шанс получить "ноющую" на погоду спину и "тянущие" ноги в период ОРЗ. При всем этом данная группа имеет максимальные шансы на полный лизис выпавшего фрагмента.)))

2.НОРМАЛЬНЫЕ - больные. Процесс может развиваться и по первому типу, но чаще всетаки более умеренно, без нестерпимых болей и т.п. Т.е. спина прилично "ноет" и ножку может "тянуть", но "жить можно". НПВС и кортикостероиды показаны, если состояние более близко к первой группе, если все более менее нормально и терпимо, то можно обойтись НПВС, игра с кортикостероидами может переместить данного больного в группу ГИПО (о ней ниже). Данная группа имеет хорошие шансы на лизис выпавшего фрагмента, но данные шансы могут резко упасть, если переборщить с кортикостероидами, о чем сказано выше, т.е. растет шанс получить кальцинат в позвоночнике со всеми вытекающими.

3.ГИПО - больные. Процесс развивается от среднего по тяжести, т.е. довольно ощутимо, но терпимо, до практического отсуствия симптомов (особенно при небольших грыжах). НПВС возможны только при ощутимых симптомах, кортикостероиды не рекомендованы вообще, по причине слабого имунного ответа на выпавший фрагмент, низких шансов на полное лизирование данного фрагмента пульпы и высоких шансов образования кальцината в спиномозговом канале. Т.е. в случае попадания в эту группу по возможности пытаться обходиться без медикаментов иммуносупрессивного типа.

Насчет возможного варианта событий, я ведь выше писал, что акцентируюсь именной на истинной грыже МПД, т.е. давайте считать, что у того человека всеже "выпало"))))

Насчет регенерации пульпозного ядра....  Т.е. вы счиатете вот это: "...устойчивый эффект перевода репарации в регенерацию межпозвонковых дисков, что подтверждается утилизацией некротизированной ткани на данных уровнях, формированием пульпозных ядер вследствие слияния отдельных изогенных групп хондроцитов и их активным ростом, что четко видно на представленных снимках при увеличении..." пустословием и рекламой? Особенно вот "слияние отдельных изогенных групп хондроцитов" меня заинтересовало, такое на ваш взгляд специалиста в этой области возможно?

Насчет перестройки мышечных стереотипов, блоков и иммобилизаций, полностью согласен, НО с большой оговоркой. Человек обладающий определенной силой воли и терпением, вполне может сам убрать все эти блоки и патологические стереотипы. Говорю не голословно, а на собственном примере. В моей теме на этом форуме я уже писал, что не имею возможности МРТ диагонстики по причине наличия 4 стальных болтов в правой плечевой кости. Так вот,  тот перелом был связан еще и с ущемлением лучевого нерва отломками кости, при операции его выделили с места перелома, далее не помню по описанию, но полностью перебит нерв не был. Как последствие, через месяц после операции полностью висит кисть, потеря чувствительности по всей внешней строне предплечья и сильнейщая контрактура локтевого сустава, рука практически не разгибалась.... Через боль гнул руку в локте, когда стала немного разгибаться, стал заниматься с гантелями, на тот моментмог лишь придерживать гантелю пальцами, кисть не поднималась, приходилось подвязывать гантельку, с гантельками делал сгибания на бицепс стоя с разгибанием локтя через сильную боль до до самого вохможного на данный день положения, кисть напрягал изо всех сил, потому как хоть гантели были небольшие, но при сгибании кисть болталась и было тоже больно. За полгода таких занятий, дошел в весе гантель 16 кг., полностью разработал контрактуру, рука гнется полностью, как ни в чем не бывало, функция кисти полностью восстановилось, хотя частичное онемение по внешней стороне ладони как помню сохранялось до года гдето.... На данном собственном примере уяснил, что в принципе можно разогнуть неразгибаемое, и поднять неподнимающееся....


----------



## Ole (24 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вспомните то, что мы выше обсуждали о менискоиде, ответ там.


сорри, раз высота диска ни при чем (или не совсем при чем, а у кого она не сниженна)  остается только гадать :
недолечила менискоид - он был отекший распухший и легче ущемлялся?

(не сочтите совсем тупой,или сочтите - неважно, но для меня очень важно уяснить этот момент окончательно
и больше не буду вмешиваться в разговор)


----------



## gudkov (24 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> Ув gudkov, а вы кто по специализации ? (или как это называется в медицине)
> 
> PS
> нейрохирурги жаловались , что после эпидуральных блокад с кортикостероидами грыжи костенеют и им приходится их долотом выбивать, интересно ,это правда?



Я скжем так просто "больной" без поставленного диагноза, т.к. ни МРТ, ни КТ на данный момент в нашем райцентре нет. Хотя КТ таки возможно скоро наладят, вот жду, самому интересно, чаго там. Вобщем просто пользователь форума кровно интересующийся его тематикой, т.к. сам имею симптомы толи грыжы, толи протрузии, толи еще чего. На данный момент прошло 3 месяца с момента "обострния" описанного здесь:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5987/
в кавычках потому что, каких то сильных болей не было, ныло и тянуло по большей части, там написано)))) Сейчас кстати ситуация весьма прилично поменялась, а именно, дней 10 уже поясница не болит вообще, может пару раз было чувство неудобства какогото и не более. Зато появились новые очучения в нога, тянуть перестало, зато появились покалывания в разных сатях ног, но больше в области голени, пятку бывает покалывает, пальцы на ногах, причем ноги меняются местами, то там, то сям, мурашки еще иногда...  И иногда бывает в какойто точки как разряд тока, потом в этой области нога маленько немеет на полчаса-час и отходит, тоже сконцентрировано в области голеней в основном, ну и бывает слабость в области икр, преходяще-уходящая, особенно если побегаю, а бывает и со сна.  Также могу 2-3 дня себя чувствовать как "новый". Ишиалгия вобщем слабая, как кажется. Кушаю 1.5 - 2г. белка на кг. веса, вобщем поддерживаю положительный азотистый баланс, думаю это немаловажно и для процессов репарации, ну и для деятельности наших маленьких "солдат" необходимо конечно)))

Насчет долота это конечно шутка, просто может пугали больных. Но данное высказывание только подтверждает мои подозрения, в том что кортикостероиды фатально снижают интенсивность фагоцитоза выпавших фрагментов ядра, в итогде привет кальцинат, хронический стеноз канала... Вобщем еще раз повторю, не стоит мешать своим фагоцитам и макрофагам лизировать грыжу, НПВС еще куда ни шло, но кортикостероиды...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> простите мне мою неграмотность, но нельзя ли про последних 2х мужиков в 2х словах, вернее о их работах. Коротенечко так......


 эти два мужика вбили гвоздь в гроб  теории Дарвина ПРОИСХОЖДЕНИЕ ВИДОВ. Мендель с горохом баловался,  а Морган вообще умничка.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Мендель,_Грегор_Иоганн
http://ns1.ip-ip.org/biography/tomas-morgan.htm


tortoise написал(а):


> а сколько процентов конского хвоста?


 около 50%, это приблизительно по памяти как помню вид препарата, точную цифру не назову, посмотрите этот рисунок там показаны корешки в канале схематически.



tortoise написал(а):


> вооооооооообще не поняла , нет то что анзор чудесным образом излечился и стал ходить- поняла, но при чем здесь конец иглы?


Прошу прощения, это я увлекся жаргоном. На конце иглы означает что эффект получен сразу после окончания введения лекарства в вену.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> мы же про это по подробней поговорим?


когда будет команда  будем говорить об этом


----------



## tortoise (24 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> когда будет команда будем говорить об этом



а сейчас это в тему будет или отступление от плана? если в тему, я бы здесь подзадержалась,


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вывод, подымать тяжести ТОЛЬКО в штангистском поясе а не в корсете, корсет бесполезен для этой цели...


а какого лешего (простите за грубость), в таком случае, прописывают тяжелые работы выполнять в ортопедическом корсете, сделали бы для тяжестей- "штангиский" назвали бы как нибудь по модному , смирительная рубашка (ортопедический), конечно, то же не лишняя,


Ole написал(а):


> сорри, раз высота диска ни при чем (или не совсем при чем, а у кого она не сниженна) остается только гадать :
> недолечила менискоид - он был отекший распухший и легче ущемлялся?
> (не сочтите совсем тупой,или сочтите - неважно, но для меня очень важно уяснить этот момент окончательно
> и больше не буду вмешиваться в разговор)


глупых вопросов не бывает!
глупо не задать вопрос, если не понятно.
глупо если нет вопросов.

вмешивайтесь, никто не против, если сильно далеко вперед заскакиваете- доктор скажет, что попозже разберем, если назад откатились, вместе повторим, а вдруг чего нового узнаем.
не могу пока понять..........


----------



## Ole (24 Май 2011)

*tortoise*, спасибо за понимание ! , тема получилась просто офигеть как интересно
*
*


----------



## tortoise (25 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> тема получилась просто офигеть как интересно


спасибо Игорю Григорьевичу.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А вот тут интереснее, что вы имеете ввиду под неполной ремиссией при ГИПЕР реакции? Т.е., хотя выпавший фрагмент полностью уничтожен, но произошла частичная сенсибилизация фагоцитов к окружающим "нормальным" тканям и переросло в вялотекущий аутоимунный процесс, с "прелестями" в виде фиброзов, гипертрофий и т.п.?


Не только это, полная ремиссия подразумевает восстановление функции, при неполной ремиссии (если отек и воспалительный процесс длительно сохраняется) организм длительно находится в фиксационном мышечном стереотипе с ограничением подвижности в суставах и развитием связочной контрактуры, в начале темы мы разбирали эти моменты, я наводил пример с загипсованным локтём, помните? Выполнять обычный привычный объем нагрузок ПДС не может, его функцию попытаются взять смежные ПДС, а порой даже отдел, это приведет к усилению боли за счет мышечно-тонического синдрома, если он будет локализоваться в тазовом поясе, то мы получим с-м грушевидной мышцы с болью по ноге при даже незначительных нагрузках. Одним словом запустится ворох последствий, которые станут причиной боли.  И РЕШАЮЩИМ в вопросе будет ли развернут такой сценарий или нет, это сроки до восстановления функции. Если сидеть и ждать когда пройдет, то не дольше недели. Если за неделю не прошло это значит все уже само не пройдет нужно немедленно что-то делать. Если же не только не проходит но наоборот становится хуже и боль нарастает, то срочно вызывать скорую и в ближайший неврологический или нейрохирургический стационар. Вы изолированно рассматриваете процесс. Это не совсем рационально. Нельзя рассматривать отдельно экструзию и делать выводы о поведении больного, опираясь на идею грыжа уйдет все будет класс. Не будет класс. Куче народу грыжу убрали быстро и аккуратно, источника воспаления нет, все класс, ан нет, не класс болит,  нога болит спина плохо ходить и т.д. Причина этого в УЗОСТИ понимания проблемы. Грыжа НИКОГДА не является солистом этого процесса. Позвоночник это слаженный и идеально спетый хор. Комплексное грамотное лечение это не ликвидация (путь ликвидации  не важен, операция или самостоятельный лизис, не важно) грыжи и все, ура вылечили. Если успели произойти выше описанные перестройки в соседних структурах, то толку будет мало. Я ещё раз подчеркиваю, чем дольше болит, тем вероятней вариант втягивания в процесс смежных биомеханических структур. Хирурги имперически дошли до мысли, что чем дольше больной ходит с болью, тем менее выражен положительный результат удаления грыжи и поэтому настоятельно агитируют не "лечиться" консервативно, а сразу на стол, их можно понять. Лечиться я взял в скобки, потому что лечение, проводимое на уровне поликлиники заведомо неполноценное. Если оно дает результат, то это не благодаря а вопреки. Слава организму человека, имеющему саморегуляторные механизмы могущие восстанавливать биомеханику позвоночника, если ему вовремя помочь, сняв отек и воспалительный процесс. Это те больные, которым помогло назначенное медикаментозное лечение. Те, кому не помогло, во-первых, долго ходили с болью, второе не имеют выраженных адаптивных реакций, они требуют помощи других врачей (хирург, "ман.терапевт", ортопед и т.д.).



gudkov написал(а):


> И в таком случае возможно следовало бы разделить всех больных с грыжей МПД на 3 условные категории:


Создавать классификации и рекомендации по лечению это не моя работа, это работа кафедралов.



gudkov написал(а):


> Насчет возможного варианта событий, я ведь выше писал, что акцентируюсь именной на истинной грыже МПД, т.е. давайте считать, что у того человека всеже "выпало"))))


вот именно это и ошибка. НЕТ изолированного варианта - только грыжа. Очень жесткая связка причинно-следственных моментов, нет изолированных нарушений. Всегда цепь грыжа-сустав (связки менискоид) - корешок (манжетка) - фиксация (мышечно-тонический синдром) - падение микроциркуляции (воспалительные реакции или нейродистрофический синдром). Нельзя рассматривать этот процесс только с позиций грыжи,  изолированного поражения диска не бывает.


gudkov написал(а):


> Насчет регенерации пульпозного ядра.... Т.е. вы счиатете вот это: "...устойчивый эффект перевода репарации в регенерацию межпозвонковых дисков, что подтверждается утилизацией некротизированной ткани на данных уровнях, формированием пульпозных ядер вследствие слияния отдельных изогенных групп хондроцитов и их активным ростом, что четко видно на представленных снимках при увеличении..." пустословием и рекламой? Особенно вот "слияние отдельных изогенных групп хондроцитов" меня заинтересовало, такое на ваш взгляд специалиста в этой области возможно?


Я ничего не считаю, я хочу видеть снимки до и снимки после. А утверждать голословно можно все что угодно. Например я знаю, что в созвездии Рака живут раки. Ведь это логично  в России живут россияне, а в созвездии Рака раки.


gudkov написал(а):


> Насчет перестройки мышечных стереотипов, блоков и иммобилизаций, полностью согласен, НО с большой оговоркой. Человек обладающий определенной силой воли и терпением, вполне может сам убрать все эти блоки и патологические стереотипы. Говорю не голословно, а на собственном примере. В моей теме на этом форуме я уже писал, что не имею возможности МРТ диагонстики по причине наличия 4 стальных болтов в правой плечевой кости. Так вот, тот перелом был связан еще и с ущемлением лучевого нерва отломками кости, при операции его выделили с места перелома, далее не помню по описанию, но полностью перебит нерв не был. Как последствие, через месяц после операции полностью висит кисть, потеря чувствительности по всей внешней строне предплечья и сильнейщая контрактура локтевого сустава, рука практически не разгибалась.... Через боль гнул руку в локте, когда стала немного разгибаться, стал заниматься с гантелями, на тот моментмог лишь придерживать гантелю пальцами, кисть не поднималась, приходилось подвязывать гантельку, с гантельками делал сгибания на бицепс стоя с разгибанием локтя через сильную боль до до самого вохможного на данный день положения, кисть напрягал изо всех сил, потому как хоть гантели были небольшие, но при сгибании кисть болталась и было тоже больно. За полгода таких занятий, дошел в весе гантель 16 кг., полностью разработал контрактуру, рука гнется полностью, как ни в чем не бывало, функция кисти полностью восстановилось, хотя частичное онемение по внешней стороне ладони как помню сохранялось до года гдето.... На данном собственном примере уяснил, что в принципе можно разогнуть неразгибаемое, и поднять неподнимающееся....


поем гимны славословия  вашему организму за его идеальные  адаптивные механизмы, ну вам лично тоже почетная грамота, но не больше. Не будь у вас таких  генетически детерминированных способностей тела,  все было бы напрасно. Это не универсальная вещь для всех. Не каждому так повезло, как вам родится с такой генетикой.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> сорри, раз высота диска ни при чем (или не совсем при чем, а у кого она не сниженна) остается только гадать :


высота очень причем. Необходимо все рассматривать в цепи взаимосвязи а не отдельно, представьте замкнутый круг,  который составляют сустав (менискоид, связки, капсула) - корешок (с манжеткой) - диск. Все это завазано на вестибулярном аппарате, нервах и мышцах.  Боль может быть результат дисфункции на уровне: изначально (локально) - диск-корешок;  сустав-корешок; сам диск; сам сустав (связки менискоид капсула); или  как результат локальных проблем  (регионально) - мышцы (нарушение стереотипа с развитием миоглиоза); нарушение трофиик сухожилий и связок отдаленной биомеханической цепочки для шеи плечевой пояс и руки, для поясници тазовый и ноги (нейродистрофический синдром)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> а сейчас это в тему будет или отступление от плана? если в тему, я бы здесь подзадержалась,


 уточните на чем и продолжим


tortoise написал(а):


> а какого лешего (простите за грубость), в таком случае, прописывают тяжелые работы выполнять в ортопедическом корсете, сделали бы для тяжестей- "штангиский" назвали бы как нибудь по модному , смирительная рубашка (ортопедический), конечно, то же не лишняя,


так проблема в том,  что многие врачи тоже не понимаю разницу между ортопедией и всем остальным)))). Вас не смущает понятие  ортопедический матрас)))))?


----------



## Ole (25 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> высота очень причем. Необходимо все рассматривать в цепи взаимосвязи а не отдельно, представьте замкнутый круг, который составляют сустав (менискоид, связки, капсула) - корешок (с манжеткой) - диск. Все это завазано на вестибулярном аппарате, нервах и мышцах. Боль может быть результат дисфункции на уровне: изначально (локально) - диск-корешок; сустав-корешок; сам диск; сам сустав (связки менискоид капсула); или как результат локальных проблем (регионально) - мышцы (нарушение стереотипа с развитием миоглиоза); нарушение трофиик сухожилий и связок отдаленной биомеханической цепочки для шеи плечевой пояс и руки, для поясници тазовый и ноги (нейродистрофический синдром)



если брать момент Х - после подъема тяжести в пояснице что-то нарушилось и безобидные движения
движения стали вызывать сублюксации и ущемления менискоида. все что с корешком - не мое, корешковых болей
и неврологических нарушений не было , протрузия незначительная, нарушение стереотипа с развитием миоглиоза
за пару недель щадящего режима возникнуть не должно было успеть, следовательно поврежден был сустав (связки менискоид капсула).



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> При хорошем "рывке" к шнуркам инерционный момент корпуса во первых нанесет повреждение связкам (каким пока не уточняем)



Те скорее всего связки , которые ,по слухам, заживают 2 месяца. И не дернуть их за эти 2 месяца
не реально. Возникает защитный спазм (поэтому от миелорелаксантов и бассеинов и больно и простреливает),
который с другой стороны нарушает трофику и прочее. И где же выход ?


----------



## gudkov (25 Май 2011)

Т.е. вы считаете экструзию чуть ли не вторичным фактором тех проблем, которые ей приписываются? Начиная с компремации корешков и заканчивая провокацией воспалительного процесса? Тогда почему все поголовно врачи связанные с данной проблемой, обращают свое внимание именно на экструзию, ее размеры расположение и т.д., все остальные факторы перечисляемые вами зачастую выставляются вторичными и сопутствующими грыже. Кстати данный форум тут не исключение, на снимках МРТ все только грыжы (экструзии) и рассматривают...
А вот операцию и самостоятельный лизис думаю сравнивать даже близко не стоит, хотя бы по наличию риска послеоперационных осложнений, да и операции разные бывают, вон дужки обкусят и усе, биомеханика нарушена на всю жизнь, тут уже не замануалишь, и не закачаешь, слабое место в позвоночнике раз и навсегда, так что я таки за самостоятельный лизис.
По поводу взаимосвзи - кольца, я согласен, но тем не менее сплошь и рядом самым значимым элементом этого кольца выделяют МПД (экструзию) о чем выше написал уже.
Насчет регенерации пульпы, я понял, тоже могу предположить, что там голословие, хорошо составленное, хотя конечно хотелось бы надеятся, что не врут))) Вот например на этом форуме доктор Ступин по моему утверждает о возможности неоваскуляризации МПД в случае повреждения, т.е. в диске прорастают кровеносные сосуды, что естественно может многократно повышает его способность к восстановлению, это правда?
Насчет гимнов моему организму... Т.е. вы считаете, что среднестатический человек при наличии должной выдержки и упорства за полгодп не сможет разработать почти полную контрактуру локтевого сустава и поднять парезную кисть после травматического ущемления лучевого нерва? Разве тут есть чтото выдающееся?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> И где же выход ?



врач должен осмотреть и оценить, как двигается ваш поясничный отдел. Затем если есть нарушение функции в суставах позвоночника устранить их, затем через пару дней или сразу, как уже он решит, устранить мышечно-тонический синдром, если такой имеется и дать вам рекомендации относительно двигательного режима, который должен соответствовать состоянию вашего позвоночника


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Тогда почему все поголовно врачи связанные с данной проблемой, обращают свое внимание именно на экструзию, ее размеры расположение и т.д., все остальные факторы перечисляемые вами зачастую выставляются вторичными и сопутствующими грыже.


Я не могу вам отвечаю на вопрос почему в мире возникаю войны и беззаконя, я лишь описал анатомию, физиологию, пат.анатомию, пат.физиологию и гистологию процесса.


gudkov написал(а):


> А вот операцию и самостоятельный лизис думаю сравнивать даже близко не стоит, хотя бы по наличию риска послеоперационных осложнений,


  согласен относительно осложнений но мы говорио о том как убрать, быстро убрать можно только инвазивно.


gudkov написал(а):


> хотелось бы надеятся, что не врут)))


 конечно, я тоже с нетерпением жду фамилии автора в перечне кандидатов на нобеля.


gudkov написал(а):


> Вот например на этом форуме доктор Ступин по моему утверждает о возможности неоваскуляризации МПД в случае повреждения,


Это нечто другое имелось ввиду васкуляризация гранулирующей ткани закрывающей дырку в кольце. В норме сосудо в диске после 25 лет нету)))


gudkov написал(а):


> Насчет гимнов моему организму... Т.е. вы считаете, что среднестатический человек при наличии должной выдержки и упорства за полгодп не сможет разработать почти полную контрактуру локтевого сустава и поднять парезную кисть после травматического ущемления лучевого нерва? Разве тут есть чтото выдающееся?


мегавыдающееся!!!


----------



## gudkov (25 Май 2011)

Кхе..., а вот тут доктор Ступин утверждает, что прорастают сосудами и остатки фиброзирующегося пульпозного ядра и сам диск, слово в слово, там речь явно не о тканях закрывающих дырку в диске)))
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/#post-13733
Вот собссно....: "После повреждения, аморфная масса лишенная клеточного состава (пульпозное ядро) – отсутствует, и то, что осталось от неё некротизируется и фиброзируется, при этом прорастает клетками и сосудами. Прорастают остатки и пульпозного ядра и фиброзного кольца. Это и есть условный рубец - фибротически измененные ткани. Рубец, захватывающий часть, а затем и весь диск. Вопрос, в какой? Фиброзированный или пертофицированный.
Как вариант исследований того, что сосуды прорастают в поврежденный диск, можете посмотреть вот здесь: http://manus.odessa.ua/cgi-bin/textual.cgi?what=co&attrs=5.1"
Т.е. по сути речь идет о том, что попимомо ткани в диске "по инерции" и сам диск неоваскуляризируется?

Ну не верю, что мегавыдающееся. Нерв то не был порван, т.е. паралича не было, только парез, кисть висела, но пальцы двигались. По моему дай любому челвеку терпение и настойчивость и он сделает тоже самое, уж контрактуру 100% разработает, насчет пареза там конечно наверное более индвидиуально, ну я тогда молодой был, период 18-19 лет, так что может возраст еще помог....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> а вот тут доктор Ступин утверждает,



никакого противоречия нет. Мы рассматривали состояние, когда ЧАСЬ ядра дислоцировалась через грыжевые ворота. Регенерация будет идти путем грануляции и рубцевания этих ворот закрывая дефект в кольце. Сосуды обязаны прорастать в фиброзную ткань для её формирования и созревания. Коллега Ступин описал терминальную стадию дегенерации, когда пульпы ВООБЩЕ НЕТ. Диск максимально сел и на снимке осталась узкая полосочка фиброзной соединительной ткани, а не хряща, "развалены" замыкательные пластинки и сосуды из костной ткани прорастают в то, что раньше было хрящом,  а теперь представляет собой фиброзную рубцовую ткань  вперемешку с остатками хрящевой ткани.

 Васкуляризация того что было когда-то диском будет наблюдаться и при анкилозирующем спондилите, когда хрящ пережив систематический и постоянный воспалительный процесс  разрушился,  превратился в фиброзную соединительную ткань,  затем кальцинировался и стал костной тканью намертво срастив два смежных тела.

Процесс дегенеративных изменений динамичный стадийный процесс вы выхватываете отдельные стадии этого процесса и потому вам кажется, что есть противоречия. Пат. анатомия не противоречива.


----------



## gudkov (25 Май 2011)

Хм, ну думаю это довольно большая редкость, когда теряется полностью пульпозное ядро, по крайней мере в среднем возрасте. А годам к 70, пульпозное ядро и так само по себе практически исчезает. Это означает, что практически у всех стариков от 70 и старше анкилозирующий спондилит и они имеют практически сросшиеся между собой позвонки?

Кстати, вот тут еще вопросец, по роду своих интересов часто читаю форумы бодибилдеров, так вот очень часто попадаются сообщения, что с началом курса "химии", т.е. АС, проходит и спина и боли в суставах и данное состояние сохраняется практически до следующего "бетонного столба" как тут выразился доктор Ступин))) Т.е. получается приминение АС на фоне тех же дегенеративных заболеваний позвоночника приводит к ускорению и усилению репаративных процессов, вплоть до полного исчезновения симптомов?


----------



## Ole (25 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> врач должен осмотреть и оценить, как двигается ваш поясничный отдел. Затем если есть нарушение функции в суставах позвоночника устранить их


что там еще есть такое , что врач мог устранить ? снижение диска невозможно, повреждение связок невозможно
(руками, речь ведь о мануальной терапии ?), подвывих накануне самовправился (боль временно прошла) ?
мог поправить соседние сегменты и уменьшить нагрузку на  больной.
Ладно - дело ясное, что дело темное   Это видимо просто частный случай  и гадать удаленно просто не было смысла .


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Это означает, что практически у всех стариков от 70 и старше анкилозирующий спондилит и они имеют практически сросшиеся между собой позвонки?


Ой не приписывайте мне таких выводов. Про спондилит я рассказал как о одном из состояний при котором  хрящ превратится в кость и в процесе этогог превращения будут учавствовать сосуды, и не более.


gudkov написал(а):


> Кстати, вот тут еще вопросец, по роду своих интересов часто читаю форумы бодибилдеров, так вот очень часто попадаются сообщения, что с началом курса "химии", т.е. АС, проходит и спина и боли в суставах и данное состояние сохраняется практически до следующего "бетонного столба" как тут выразился доктор Ступин))) Т.е. получается приминение АС на фоне тех же дегенеративных заболеваний позвоночника приводит к ускорению и усилению репаративных процессов, вплоть до полного исчезновения симптомов?



что такое АС?


----------



## gudkov (25 Май 2011)

Анаболические стероиды


----------



## AIR (25 Май 2011)

> пояс штангиста - функция, ПОДДЕРЖАТЬ позвоночник взяв часть нагрузки на себя, это "костыли" для поясници. Он незжимаем по вертикали, при затягивании верхним краем уперается в нижний край реберной дуги нижним свом краем в крыло таза. Колосальная часть вертикальной нагрузки ложится на пояс минуя диски ))). Все гениальное просто))).


Значит, например 300 кг. в толчке это избыточная  нагрузка на межпозвонковые диски поясницы и может их травмировать... Чтобы избежать этого мы колоссальную часть вертикальной нагрузки переносим на нижний край рёберной дуги спасая диски.. В итоге вся эта нагрузка приходится на два нижних ребра и два их позвонково-рёберных сустава, которые всё это легко выдерживают, не разрушаясь.... Как то не верится что ребро или позвонково-рёберный сустав может выдержать большую механическую нагрузку чем межпозвонковый диск... Такая вот гениальная простота..
Вот мне кажется что пояс штангиста ограничивает переразгибание в поясничном отделе позвоночника, исключая разрушающую нагрузку на суставы позвоночника и распределяя нагрузку именно на всю поверхность дисков... Пояс штангиста не ПОДДЕРЖИВАЕТ (он то может и несжимаем по вертикали, а вот нижний край рёберной дуги, в который пояс упирается, от таких весов сожмётся легко), а именно ОГРАНИЧИВАЕТ..


----------



## gudkov (25 Май 2011)

Ничего пояс штангиста не держит, и тем более не берет на себя никакой нагрузки. Его функция стабилизировать позвоночный столб во время выполнения упражнения, за счет повышения внутрибрюшного давления при его затягивании, т.е. попросту говоря "держать спину ровно", вот и все. Именно поэтому пояс чаще создает ложное ощущение безопасности, что приводит к неоправданным нагрузкам и соответственно травмам,  но это кончно у людей несвеущих, считающих, что пояс чтото "держит", те кто знает механизм действия, используют его по назначению, для стабилизации позвоночника, тем самым повышая технику выполнения упражнений, что в свою очередь ведет к минимизации риска травм...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Май 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> Значит, например 300 кг. в толчке


Кто такое показал?


AIR написал(а):


> Как то не верится что ребро или позвонково-рёберный сустав может выдержать большую механическую нагрузку чем межпозвонковый диск... Такая вот гениальная простота..


а ключично-акромиальный сустав вас не смущает?  Вспомните форму ребра и ваше смущение не будет столь велико.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> счет повышения внутрибрюшного давления при его затягивании,



для этого достаточно было бы его ПЕРЕДНЕЙ части


----------



## gudkov (26 Май 2011)

Задняя часть именно фиксирует спину "ровно", за счет стягивания,  но принимать на себя какуюто нагрузку пояс не может однозначно. Да и вообще при его использовании мышцы стабилизаторы прилично выключаются и поясница слабеет, т.е. вырабатывается привычка, что при нагрузках, чтото помогает стабилизировать позвоночник.

А что насчет АС, есть мнение?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Задняя часть именно фиксирует спину "ровно",
> А что насчет АС, есть мнение?



то что ровно понятно, как и ортопедический корсет, но вот к внутрибрюшноу давлениию это не относится. Внутрибрюшное давление повышается мышцами живота и передней частью пояса, вот это точно факт...
Для эксперемента попробуйте одеть корсет поднять небольшой груз, а потом этоже проделать затянувшись  в штангистский  пояс подобранный вам по размеру. Вы сами все ощутите. По поводу анаболиков у меня  нет опыта применения.


----------



## gudkov (26 Май 2011)

Корсета нет у меня, а вот пояс штангиста завтра принесут, хочу попробовать продолжить тренировки с отягощениями, а то лежа уже надоело. 
И всеже, есть мнение с чем может быть связан уход симптомов при начале "курса" у бодибилдеров и сохраняющуюся ремиссию после окончания "курса"? Странно, что этим никто не заинтересовался из врачей использующих медикаментозные методы лечения патологий позвоночника, хотя может я просто не встречал таких врачей на просторах интернета) Назначают же тотже ретаболил при дистрофических поражениях сердечной мышцы, либо даже просто при общей дистрофии...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> И всеже, есть мнение с чем может быть связан уход симптомов при начале "курса" у бодибилдеров и сохраняющуюся ремиссию после окончания "курса"?



Скорее всего это связано со стимуляцией хондробластов анаболиками


----------



## gudkov (26 Май 2011)

Т.е. по сути ускоренная репарация и регенерация повреждений?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Т.е. по сути ускоренная репарация и регенерация повреждений?


совершенно верно


----------



## gudkov (26 Май 2011)

Тогда странно, почему врачи не используют, либо редко используют в своем арсенале данные хим. вещества. Ведь во многих случаях это помогло бы избежать затяжного течения заболевания и ускорить выздоровление, а также помочь людям с недостаточной активностью репаративных процессов.  Тут конечно можно сказать, что АС это не шутки, но думаю их применение уж никак не страшнее применения тех же кортикостероидов...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> АС это не шутки, но думаю их применение уж никак не страшнее применения тех же кортикостероидов...


Блокады делают от 1 до 5 максимум. Сколько метана надо слопать для прироста объема плеча на 1см?


----------



## gudkov (26 Май 2011)

Но мы ведь речь ведем не о спортивном применении АС, а о лечебном. Вот например упоминаемый мной ретаболил, особенно обращают на себя внимание рекомендации приминения при остеопорозе, т.е. по сути дегенерации костной ткани, думаю и дегенративный изменения в МПД попадают в туже категорию, так почему нет, особенно если стандартная терапия малоэффективна, а оперативное лечение неугодно или невозможно для пациента? Тем более, думаю побочки от курса ретаболила будут куда меньше, чем от операции например. Тем более 5 блокад, это весьма порядочное системное воздействие кортикостероидов, т.е. например угнетение синтеза белка, что по умолчанию означает замедление регенерации и репарации.
http://medprep.info/drug/medicament/1912/  
А еще вот тут нашел упоминание о терапии АС, для ускорения восстановительных процессов МПД http://www.rostmaster.ru/lib/bolitspina/bolitspina-0125.shtml http://pozvonochnik.info/text/9/content/19/


----------



## AIR (26 Май 2011)

> AIR сказал(а): ↑
> Значит, например 300 кг. в толчке​Кто такое показал?


Например Андрей Чемеркин показал в толчке 260 кг, думаю что вес , воздействующий на спортсмена ложащейся после толчка в руки штангой ну никак не менее трёхсот...



> а ключично-акромиальный сустав вас не смущает? Вспомните форму ребра и ваше смущение не будет столь велико.


Строение , размеры и функция ключично-акромиального сустава и позвонково-рёберного  как бы весьма различны..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Хм, ну думаю это довольно большая редкость, когда теряется полностью пульпозное ядро, по крайней мере в среднем возрасте.


Повседневная практика. Тут важен не возраст, а объем первичной травмы и время процесса.
В 17 лет грыжа диска, к 30-спондилез с дистрофией диска.



gudkov написал(а):


> Тем более 5 блокад, это весьма порядочное системное воздействие кортикостероидов


5 блокад с чем?
С дексаметазоном, нет проблем.
С Дипроспаном, проблема.
Тут есть свои показания и противопоказания и свои дозировки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Для эксперемента попробуйте одеть корсет поднять небольшой груз, а потом этоже проделать затянувшись в штангистский пояс подобранный вам по размеру. Вы сами все ощутите. По поводу анаболиков у меня нет опыта применения.


У корсета есть и *поддерживающая* функция (отнесем сюда и поддерждку сверху вниз, и поддержку спереди назад и потому одевание лежа, в остром периоде и при большом животе ) и *ограничивающая *(с попыткой выхода на один ПДС, а не на весь поясничный отдел, и одевать можено стоя перед подъемом тяжести), и *тренирующая* функция (привыкание к правильному стереотипу) и *психоэмоциональная* функция (пока корсет одеваешь поневоле подумаешь как подойти к тяжести), и* терапевтическая *функция (уменьшение теплообмена), и *рефлексотерапевтическая* функция (местное зональное воздействие). Если поискать, то наверное и ещё найдется.
Все перечисленное присуще и поясу тяжелоатлета, только что и какой степени (см. сообщение доктора Зинчука), вот что обсуждаемо. А есть ещё и удобство использования, хранения переноски.
Называть ли их ортопедическими, скорее, да. Потому как иммобилизация, часть ортопедиии.
Мое личное мнение, склоняется к корсету.
Если место и есть поясу, то при рывковых нагрузках, тут он незаменим. У меня есть пацинт, грузчик. У него на работе оба вида и он их применяет по виду нагрузок.


----------



## abelar (27 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Анаболические стероиды



Есть! Фрейм болл! Наконец - то ружье на стене оглушительно пальнуло!
А я еще в первом акте подозревал, что название темы: ...."мышцы и* не только*" не спроста!
Правильно говорили древние: любая санпросвет работа все равно заканчивается тремя вопросами из зала:
1. как увеличить член?
2. где купить дурь?
3. как при этом дожить до ста лет?


----------



## tortoise (27 Май 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> А я еще в первом акте подозревал, что название темы: ...."мышцы и* не только*" не спроста!


Вы несколько преувеличиваете мои способности к стратегическому мышлению. Такого развития темы я предполагать не могла, в силу своей полной безграмотности в сфере фармацевтики.

господин gudkov!!!
не будете ли Вы так любезны, помолчать пару дней, я уже утонула в Вашем потоке информации. И не понимаю, что и зачем здесь обсуждается. А обсуждение АС вынесете, пожалуйста, в СВОЮ тему.
Не обижайтесь, ЭТА тема МОЯ

Очень рада, что доктора темку то все-таки почитывают, и на спорные моменты реагируют!
Спасибо.


----------



## gudkov (27 Май 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Повседневная практика. Тут важен не возраст, а объем первичной травмы и время процесса.
> В 17 лет грыжа диска, к 30-спондилез с дистрофией диска.



Согласен, важен наверное больше сам размер экструзии, чем возраст, т.е. если грыжа небольшая = небольшая потеря вещества ядра, то и при отсутствии прогрессиования процесса и репарации диска, высота его значительно не уменьшится и наоборот...

А по поводу пояса штангиста, так есть все же у него поддерживающая функция? Практически везде пишут, что только стабилизирующая, т.е. имеется в виду, что часть нагрузки он на себя не берет....



abelar написал(а):


> Есть! Фрейм болл! Наконец - то ружье на стене оглушительно пальнуло!
> А я еще в первом акте подозревал, что название темы: ...."мышцы и* не только*" не спроста!
> Правильно говорили древние: любая санпросвет работа все равно заканчивается тремя вопросами из зала:
> 1. как увеличить член?
> ...


А можно по существу? АС также активно используются в медицине, как и кортикостероиды. Если вы противник их применения, то изложите. По моему с увеличением члена и дурью тут аналогий нет, странный сарказм....



tortoise написал(а):


> обсуждается. А обсуждение АС вынесете, пожалуйста, в СВОЮ тему.



Если уж на то пошло, то АС имеют очень даже непосредственное отношение к мышцам и тканям, которые мы здесь обсуждем. Зачем плодить темы, раз это одна общая тема про анатомию, биомеханику, биохимию... А сарказм доктора Абелара мне непонятен, потому попросил разьяснить...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Май 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> Строение , размеры и функция ключично-акромиального сустава и позвонково-рёберного как бы весьма различны..



это суставы одного вида и хотя различны, но не радикально, при этом различие будет больше  в пользу ребра, там две точки опоры и форма
.


----------



## AIR (27 Май 2011)

Согласен.


----------



## tortoise (27 Май 2011)

Без флуда:
*Повторение пройденного "Анатомия для чайников."*
ч1    https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/14/
ч2   https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/16/
ч3   https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/20/
ч4   https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/22/

если "косяки" кто увидит, пишите в комментариях к дневникам, пожалуйста!

про фагацитоз еще не разгребала, уж больно господин gudkov словоохотлив, да же меня перещеголял!


----------



## nuwa (27 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Без флуда:
> *Повторение пройденного "Анатомия для чайников."*


Перенесла в первое сообщение темы.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Май 2011)

Итак вперед и с песней, двигаемся дальше. Протрузия (грыжа) вызвала дефицит вертикального размера диска. Грыжу (протрузию) убрали братья хирурги малоинвазивно и технически без огрех (например доктор Попов или доктор Курилец),  фактора вызывавшего воспалительный процесс нет.
Казалось бы все вопрос решен и впереди светлое будущее. Это взгляд строго заужен. Он рассматривает с позиции, что  грыжа причина всего,   и её устранение решение всего проблемного,  что являлось причиной потери трудоспособности.   Но, опять это «но». Высота диска НЕ восстановлена. Сниженная высота диска обязательно приведет к нарушению функции суставов позвоночника и как только больной забудет о проблеме и решит, что он здоров, ведь после операции прошло много месяцев, и начнет давать двигательную нагрузку, сниженная высота диска начнет рыть подкоп под основание функции сустава. Это объясняет, почему прекрасные ранние результаты оперативного лечения постепенно с годами НИВИЛИРУЮТСЯ и после 4-6 лет (отдаленные результаты) снова возвращают больного к состоянию перманентного болевого ощущения в позвоночнике. НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ прооперированных больных которые бы  после операции не испытывали болевых ощущений в позвоночнике спустя 5 лет после оперативного лечения (многие и раньше 5 лет). Такт развивается синдром оперированного позвоночника или как его называют братья буржуи Failed Back Surgery Syndrome – FBSS.  Каждый больной должен понимать простую вещь, НЕТ двух альтернативных путей лечения из которых один консервативный, а другой оперативный. Более того оперативный путь по сути является лишь ЧАСТНЫМ решением ограниченной проблемы в рамках целостного процесса. Схематически это можно описать так: консервативный ЭТАП лечения не дал результата (аномально завышенная реакция организма на пульпу у больного с наростанием неврологического дефицита, отсутствие врача умеющего наладить функцию позвоночника с наличием в нем грыжи, нежелание больного принимать соответсвующее лечение или противопоказания к нему) наступает оперативный ЭТАП (решение о его наступлении принимает исключительно врач проводивший консервативное лечение, а не рентгенолог и не нейрохирург, именно ЛЕЧАЩИЙ врач решает отдавать больного грыжесеку или нет), после него  СНОВА наступает консервативный этап в который вначале включена реабилитация в послеоперационном периоде, максимальное восстановление функции суставов позвоночника (чего никак не могут сделать хирурги при всем их мастерстве и моем личном глубоком уважении) и последующие ПРОФИЛАКТИЧЕСКИЕ мероприятия с возможным дальнейшим консервативным лечением если снова возникнет нарушение функции позвоночника с утратой больным работоспособности. Повторные рецидивы грыжи так же как и возникновение боли будут следствием нарушения какого либо звена описанной мною схемы подхода в лечении того что буржуи кличут дорсопатией,  а мы остеохондрозом.
Что не ясно спрашивайте.


----------



## Semen (27 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Что не ясно спрашивайте.


К чему такие титанические усилия? Эту "беседу" прочтут десятки. Что-то поймут некоторые из них. Примут к сведению один-два. Ваши усилия стоят этого?


----------



## Fint (27 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> К чему такие титанические усилия? Эту "беседу" прочтут десятки. Что-то поймут некоторые из них. Примут к сведению один-два. Ваши усилия стоят этого?


Semen, говорите только за себя.
Я благодарна tortoise открывшей такую замечательную тему и Доктору Зинчуку, так понятно и подробно ее раскрывающему.


----------



## tortoise (27 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Что не ясно спрашивайте.


а отдаленные последствия у кого лучше? с операцией или без?
мне казалось, что без операции перспективы лучше, и потому операция крайняя мера, а получается, что просто риск послеоперационных осложнений делает ее не желательной, а не то , что без операции вроде бы как  биомеханика меньше нарушается.
это на случай, если не смотря на все усилия мой червяк в икроножке все таки кусаться начнет.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> а отдаленные последствия у кого лучше? с операцией или без?
> мне казалось, что без операции перспективы лучше, и потому операция крайняя мера, а получается, что просто риск послеоперационных осложнений делает ее не желательной, а не то , что без операции вроде бы как биомеханика меньше нарушается.
> это на случай, если не смотря на все усилия мой червяк в икроножке все таки кусаться начнет.


Если оперативное лечение прошло без сюрпризов (нагноение, келоидные спайки в канале, варикоз сплетения, повреждение нерва при невролизе и т.д.) и не предусматривало выключение сегмента то разницы в отдаленных результатах никакой. Оперативное лечение необходимо, если оно ВОВРЕМЯ и к месту. Очень часто решение об операции принимают  не вовремя, или с запозданием (как у вас, например)) или без объективных показаний (то,  что называется оперировать снимки). В тех случаях, когда оперативное лечение необходимо по объективным признакам не проводить его просто безумие. Просто надо честно и понятно объяснять больному, что операцией лечение  не закончится, а будет продолжаться и возможно усложнится, а возможно наоборот станет проще, если все пройдет как планирует хирург,  без сюрпризов.


----------



## tortoise (27 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Если оперативное лечение прошло без сюрпризов (нагноение, келоидные спайки в канале, варикоз сплетения, повреждение нерва при невролизе и т.д.) .


ладно будем считать, что я избежала вышеперечисленных сюрпризов.  тем более, напоминаю, в стационар я попала 11 января, а унас в России (и в Украине думаю так же) " с первого по тринадцатое старых ищу друзей" 
Итак у нас 2 версии боли:
1. подвывих сустава, и как следствие сдавливание минискоида
2. неадекватный ответ иммунной системы на пульпозное ядро
Запоздалый вопрос, а почему Вы решили, что у меня КБС, и что такое КБС по сути? Я понимаю, корешковый болевой синдром, он только от выдавливания пульпы возможен? КБС- это тот самый неадекватный ответ иммунной системы?
НО я определила, что моему бетонному столбу 5 лет, а первые признаки боли начались год назад, а совсем плохо стало в январе.

Это из дискуссии c gudkov



> В этой связке диск-сустав (не восстановленная биомеханика сустава) сосредоточена и основная масса случаев FBSS и причина большинства проблем наших прооперированных форумчан.


биомеханика сустава восстановление не подлежит, мы под не восстановленной биомеханикой понимаем не восстаноВИМУЮ высоту диска, или что то другое?

НАШЛА



> А если врач умеет вернуть и нормальный мышечный стереотип и биомеханику сустава, (которая, забегая на перед, скажу ПАРАЛЕЛЬНО вовлекается в процесс) то ремиссия длится годами, до следующего поднятия бетонного столба, позабывшим о том как было больно и расхрабрившимся больным.



Полезное однако занятие- конспект

итак хочу  ремиссию до столба, а столбы буду обходить  стороной


----------



## gudkov (27 Май 2011)

КБС может возникать и от прямого контакта корешка с пульпой, и это гораздо опаснее болей на фоне воспалительного процесса и отека, как мне видится.


----------



## tortoise (27 Май 2011)

2 gudkov 
по фагоцитозу резюме собрать сможете? не более 1000 слов (в ворде есть статистика),  и мне в личку бросить, я в дневник вложу.
а то мне еще те дневники почистить хочется, многовато получилось.


----------



## gudkov (27 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> 2 gudkov
> по фагоцитозу резюме собрать сможете? не более 1000 слов (в ворде есть статистика),  и мне в личку бросить, я в дневник вложу.
> а то мне еще те дневники почистить хочется, многовато получилось.



А я условно делил больных на группы, по имунному ответу, пару страниц назад, посмотрите там. А вывод по фагоцитозу можно сделать лишь один, это единственный способ избавиться от инородного тела (выпавшей пульпы) в позвоночном канале, без оперативного вмешательства. НПВС незначительно снижают данный процесс, кортикостероиды значительно, анаболические стероиды наоборот думаю могут стимулировать фагоцитоз. Это вкратце, ну а будет желание соберете побольше из нашей дискуссии))))


----------



## gudkov (27 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Какая идилия! Один от скуки пописывает, другие, восторгаясь, почитывают.



Я думаю вам не стоит плодить в данной интересной многим теме, свой скептический оффтоп. Если неинтересно, просто не читайте. Модераторы думаю почистят лишнее....


----------



## abelar (28 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> (решение о его наступлении принимает исключительно врач проводивший консервативное лечение, а не рентгенолог и не нейрохирург, именно ЛЕЧАЩИЙ врач решает отдавать больного грыжесеку или нет), после него СНОВА наступает консервативный этап в который вначале включена реабилитация в послеоперационном периоде,.


Золотые слова! Именно так, в идеале и должно быть. В этом, мне кажется главная ошибка чисто "неврологического" подхода к лечению вертеброгенных дорсопатий. Не секрет, что невролог "отправив" пациента к нейрохирургу по -сути вычеркивает его из списка пациентов. Если не сказать хуже: ставит на нем крест....И, с другой стороны, нейрохирург, после проведенной операции вынужден заниматься не своим делом, пытаясь ответить на вопрос пациента: "А что дальше...?"


----------



## gudkov (28 Май 2011)

Вот тут кстати и про пояс написано, и про то какую нагрузку может выдерживать МПД, и вообще про травмы позвоночника во время спортивных нагрузок, весьма интересно. Как я и предполагал, сам пояс штангиста ничего не держит и нагрузки никакой на себя не берет...
http://www.sportmedicine.ru/weightlifting.php


----------



## vzdribadyk (28 Май 2011)

Мне вот интересно, можно ли выполнять блокаду, мирорелаксантами, при миофасциальном синдроме(спазмированой мышце)?


----------



## Semen (28 Май 2011)

Может быть найдутся психологи, которые смогут объяснить эту странную реакцию некоторых форумчан.
Я лишь задал вопрос, зачем доктор столько времени отвечает на вопросы. Он честно ответил, что занимается этим от скуки ("графомания") и не ждет от своего присутствия в теме никаких реальных результатов ("ни во что путное").
После этого последовала негативная реакция на задавшего вопрос, а не на отвечавшего. А должно бы, по всем законам логики, быть наоборот.


----------



## tortoise (28 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Может быть найдутся психологи, которые смогут объяснить эту странную реакцию некоторых форумчан..



ГАРМОНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!
ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО читайте определение, п 3. гармония интересов.


----------



## tortoise (28 Май 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Мне вот интересно, можно ли выполнять блокаду, мирорелаксантами, при миофасциальном синдроме(спазмированой мышце)?



Игорь Григорьевич по моему про блокады как раз к месту будет, мне то же интересно понять, что именно они делают.
На сколько я понимаю, блокада- это локальное введение медикамента в место воспаления.
Могу предположить, это блокирует образование медиаторов боли (гистамин, кинины) соответственно боль утихает
Миорелаксанты-на сколько я понимаю, они улучшают кровоток, снижают кислородное голодание в месте воспаления.
Ну это я так, рассуждаю, на основании изученного, могу наврать, ждем компетентные источники.


----------



## Asper (28 Май 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Мне вот интересно, можно ли выполнять блокаду, мирорелаксантами, при миофасциальном синдроме(спазмированой мышце)?



Можно!!! Например, препаратом "Мидокалм" (единственная инъекционная форма миорелаксанта вне рамок анестезиологии и реаниматологии), причем только за счет того, что туда входит лидокаин (и за счеч самого укола - прокола мышцы, т.е.прокола триггерной точки в ней), но учитывая то, что намного дешевле просто пойти и купить в аптеке новокаин (который менее токсичен - "деструктивен" - для мышцы), тогда применеие мидокалма для блокады выглядит полным абсурдом (хотя в инструкции по применению мидокалма описаны ряд периферических механизмов действия которые дожны быть "полезны" для лечения миофасциального синдрома, но как показывает практика его клиничсеко-терапевтический эффект в рамках лечения миофасциального синдрома - низкий).

Вывод: можно, но не нужно !!!


----------



## Asper (28 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> ... По законам логики вы должны читать тему которая вам интересна, а не настойчиво вмешиваться в чужую.



По законам логики должна появиться nuwa  и всех расставить по своим местам !


----------



## Semen (28 Май 2011)

Asper написал(а):


> По законам логики должна появиться nuwa  и всех расставить по своим местам !


Расставить все по своим местам может только Время.
Но то, что доктор Зинчук не отметился здесь после своего "шедевра", значит кое-что ...


----------



## tortoise (28 Май 2011)

суббота, май, в Украине, наверное, лето,
не то что в Сибири


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Расставить все по своим местам может только Время.
> Но то, что доктор Зинчук не отметился здесь после своего "шедевра", значит кое-что ...


Я что-то пропустил? О чем вы говорите? О каком "шедевре речь"?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> суббота, май, в Украине, наверное, лето,
> не то что в Сибири


У нас сегодня день Киева!!! Цветут каштаны и +28))).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Расставить все по своим местам может только Время.
> Но то, что доктор Зинчук не отметился здесь после своего "шедевра", значит кое-что ...


аааааааааа)))))) Все понял)))))))))))).  Да бросьте вы Семен, будьте проще))). Если кто-то считает что это кому-то нужно, а нам с вами кажется, что все это глупость и мелочи, то кто сказал, что наши взгляды справедливее и важнее взглядов других людей?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вот тут кстати и про пояс написано, и про то какую нагрузку может выдерживать МПД, и вообще про травмы позвоночника во время спортивных нагрузок, весьма интересно. Как я и предполагал, сам пояс штангиста ничего не держит и нагрузки никакой на себя не берет...
> http://www.sportmedicine.ru/weightlifting.php


Вот текст по вашей ссылки: "Большинство людей, начинающих заниматься в спортзале, думают, что тяжелоатлетический пояс защищает поясницу путем давления на мышцы спины. В действительности это не совсем так. Во-первых, пояс защищает мышцы брюшного пресса от растяжения и риска возникновения грыжи при поднятии тяжелых весов. Во-вторых, сжатие брюшной полости повышает внутрибрюшное давление, которое как бы подпирает мышцы спины изнутри. *Поэтому расширения пояса на задней части, которое имеет большинство поясов, не имеет смысла*. Поэтому просто необходимо иметь достаточно широкий пояс по всей своей длине. *Также пояс предохраняет позвоночник от гиперэкстензии *, например при выполнении жима из-за головы или с груди в положении стоя. Тем неменее пояс стоит использовать только при поднятии околопредельных весов, например для показа максимальных результатов на соревнованиях. Тренеры считают, что ничто не удержит спину лучше, чем собственные мышцы спины. Поэтому не спешите увеличивать нагрузки - все таки ваша оснавная задача, это крепкие мышцы и хорошее здоровье, нежели поднятие больших весов (во всяком случае на тренировке)."
То, что это все не имеет в своем основании анатомии и физиологии это понятно, автор просто не знаком с этими вещами, но то что он противоречит сам себе просто улыбает)))). Я выделил в тексте, сравните и проанализируйте. А красным выделе вообще шедевр, тренера оказывается могут считать, на физ.факе, наверное, проходят 18 месяцев анатомию и 12 физиологию, и это позволяет им считать. Ну честно, как дети малые...
Возьмите пояс и бесстрастно и не предвзято вслушайтесь в ощущения в пояснице подымая вес в поясе и без, внимательно вслушайтесь в свои ощущения и вы все сами поймете.


----------



## gudkov (29 Май 2011)

Я сравнил выделеные фрагменты, противоречий не вижу. Имеется в виду, что расширенная задняя часть вовсе не нужна, выполнять свои функции и  от гиперэкстензии предохранит просто достаточно широкий и хорошо затянутый пояс. Кстати думаю это правда, у меня приятель гиревик, так вот для соревнований он купил в простой аптеке пояс, широкий по всей длинне, т.е. с виду непохожий на пояс штангиста с расширенной задней частью и говорит нормально, отличий не чувствуется. Самому попробвать не получилось..., пояс большой принесли аж 120 см., у меня талия 90, так придется видимо покупать всеже. Насчет тренеров...., ну люди там тоже опытные работают о большей части, если уж чего по анатомии недоучили, то на практике добирают. А статья эта она ведь с разных источников набрана, там внизу список)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Я сравнил выделеные фрагменты, противоречий не вижу. Имеется в виду, что расширенная задняя часть вовсе не нужна, выполнять свои функции и от гиперэкстензии предохранит просто достаточно широкий и хорошо затянутый пояс.


 Это не верно. Если он будет действительно *достаточно* широкий, для препятствия и защиты от перерасгибания, то это будет означать что он должен фиксировать ВЕСЬ поясничный отдел от 1 до 5 и его ширина, в таком случае, должна иметь вид классического варианта пояса, иначе он будет фиксировать не весь поясничный отдел. И второе, КАК пояс препятствует гиперэкстензии?
Механизм этого процесса представьте, с моделируйте и вы убедитесь берет он на себя вертикальную нагрузку или нет.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Итак у нас 2 версии боли:
> 1. подвывих сустава, и как следствие сдавливание минискоида
> 2. неадекватный ответ иммунной системы на пульпозное ядро



Это мы с вами рассмотрели только две версии, на самом деле их больше. Компрессионные причины (*ирритативные*, без резкого нарушения микроциркуляции и *ишемические*, сдавление вызывает полную остановку кровотока в зоне действия компрессии) : фораминальный вариант грыжи, гипертрофия желтой связки, отек корешка (как реакция на воспалительный процесс от экструзии пульпы, или отек манжетки, как следствие отека от травматического воспалительного процесса в структурах сустава), сужение межпозвонкового отверстия в следствии листеза позвонка, спайка образованная между корешком и структурами находящимися в области фораминального отверстия (грыжа, желтая связка) в следствии некомпенсированного длительного воспалительного процесса и проявляющаяся при движении ПДС (вариант когда какойто тип движения в позвоночнике выдает тянущую боль по сегменту), подвывих и сдавление менискоида. Воспалительные: воспалительный процесс, радикулит, вызванный аутоимунным ответом на пульпу находящуюся вплотную возле корешка, фактически касаясь корешка, осложнение после перенесенной инфекции (ОРЗ например, что долгое время, до 70 годов трактовалось как основная причина боли в спине), Воспалительный процесс в суставах ПДС (аутоимунный артрит, воспаление при спондилоартрозе в следствии травматизации структур сустава). Диземические причины: нарушение микроциркуляции в следствиинарушения венозного оттока (характерно для утренних болей, которые проходят, или становятся меньшими после "расхаживания"), причина обычно вызвана гипертрофией и фиброзом связочно-капсульного аппарата ПДС. Биомеханические причины: в следствии защитных реакций длительное перенапряжение мышц с образованием в структуре мышцы вначале функциональных проблем (участков локального спазма названых Травелом и Сипмсоном (не Бартом и не Гомером) тригерными зонами), а затем перерождение их в фиброзною ткань с образованием участков миофиброза. Рефлекторные причины боли (вертебро-висцеоальный и висцеро-вертебральный синдромы).
При этом часть из вышеперечисленных причин *вызовет боль (КБС) + корешковый* синдром, часть только *КБС*, а часть просто *зональную боль. * И это совершенно разные вещи, которые врач (в идеале) ДОЛЖЕН УМЕТЬ ВЕРИФИЦИРОВАТЬ.
Вот где-то так, кажется ничего не забыл, что не ясно?


----------



## gudkov (29 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Это не верно. Если он будет действительно *достаточно* широкий, для препятствия и защиты от перерасгибания, то это будет означать что он должен фиксировать ВЕСЬ поясничный отдел от 1 до 5 и его ширина, в таком случае, должна иметь вид классического варианта пояса, иначе он будет фиксировать не весь поясничный отдел. И второе, КАК пояс препятствует гиперэкстензии?
> Механизм этого процесса представьте, с моделируйте и вы убедитесь берет он на себя вертикальную нагрузку или нет.



Вроде у тех поясов которые широкие по все длинне, без расширений на пояснице, ширина 15 см., по крайней мере у приятеля такой, только чего их в аптеке продают я не понял, под видом корсетоподобных изделий чтоли? 15 см. хватит дя фиксаци поясницы? Ну а гиперэкстензию думаю пояс не дает делать очень просто, т.к. при затягивании насильно "выпрямляет" и отклонится назад с перетянутым пузом и спиной думаю проблематично, скорее не поднимешь вес, ну и да задняя часть пояса в какой то мере тоже препятствует за счет своей жесткости.
Кстати а чем опасна гиперэкстензия при подняти тяжестей над головой? Интересуюсь потому что сам когда поднимал гантели по 30 кг., на 1-2 последних повторениях "помогал" спиной", т.е. выгибался назад несильно (однозначно не так, как на картинке демнстрирующей запрещенный ныне тяжелоатлетический жим), но ощутимо было что прогнулся в пояснице, как бы выставив живот вперед, так поднять лечгче, когда силы в руках уже на исходе, а первые 5-6 раз жал руками с прямой спиной. Судя по прочитаной статье, гиперэкстензия  при прямой осевой нагрузке опасна возникновением спондилеза и спондилолистеза...., сам диск вроде редко повреждался?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> 15 см. хватит дя фиксаци поясницы?


при росте 140 см наверное хватит))). Пояс как оувь, подберают строго индивидуально, я знал человека гиревика. так вот ему подходил только его пояс, он никому его не одалживал и не мог работать с другими поясами которые предлагали коллеги.


gudkov написал(а):


> Ну а гиперэкстензию думаю пояс не дает делать очень просто, т.к. при затягивании насильно "выпрямляет"


нет, пояс должен обездвижить ВСЕ сегменты поясничного отдела, как на сгибание так и на разгибание кроме L5-S1. Этот сегмент является точкой опоры рычага. Благодаря широкой поясничной части верхний край УПИРАЕТСЯ в ребра, а нижний в крылья таза, такая себе подпорка получается))).



gudkov написал(а):


> и отклонится назад с перетянутым пузом и спиной думаю проблематично,


 возмите пояс от брюк и поэксперементируйте.


gudkov написал(а):


> Кстати а чем опасна гиперэкстензия


перенос нагрузки с тела позвонка на дужку и суставы


----------



## gudkov (29 Май 2011)

Но приполном обездвиживании кроме самого нижнего сегмента, получается этот сегмент и будет "ходить" больше всего? Т.е. увеличим риск травмировать  L5-S1, за счет фиксации и обездвиживания вышележащи отделов и перенос нагрузки на него?
И еще, правда то что при использовании пояса, мышцы стабилизаторы выключаются из работы и идет ослабление мышц поясничного отдела? Т.к. много советуют, просто технично исполнять упражнения и тогда и пояс не нужен и спина сильная. Хотя тут я сам понимаю, что с околопредельными весами "техничность" понятие условное и даже против воли можно устав начаь "читинговать" и выгибаться в гиперэкстензию, на собстном примере так сказать)))

Пояс от брюк плохое сравнение, слишком узкий, т.е. слишком мала площадь давления на брюшную стенку и поясницу, не получиться сколько бы то ни было достаточно повысить внутрибрюшное давление обычным ремнем...

Т.е. возможно в моем случае я не порвал диск, а повредил межпозвоночные суставы? Такое повреждение может давать несильную?ишиалгию? На данный момент например почти как новый, есть слабое онемение в правой области икры, оно то появляется то исчезает. Явления "электрическго тока" прекратились дня 4 назад, поясница не болит.


----------



## tortoise (29 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вот где-то так, кажется ничего не забыл, что не ясно?



Ничего не ясно, кроме того, что для боли кроме рассмотренных 2х причин существует еще масса других.
Что наличие корешкового синдрома, это не всегда боль.
А корешковый синдром без боли –это мой червяк в икроножной или что то другое?
И что такое просто «зональная боль»
Ясно, что врач должен сначала отличить зональную боль от кбс  и диагностировать кс, без боли.
Но я не поняла с одной стороны, разобранный нами  гипертрофрированный ответ иммунной системы вроде бы является частным случаем фораминального варианта грыжи и относится к компрессионным причинам, с другой стороны, его легко отнести к воспалительным причинам, как аутоиммунный ответ на пульпу, возле корешка.
Не поняла эффект рассаживания присущ только диземетрическим причинам? Т.е. можно говорить в моем случае о фиброзе связочно-капсульного аппарата. 
Поняла еще, что фиброзными только не только связки бывают но и мышцы и что миофиброз это следствие локального спазма. А с ним чего-нибудь сделать можно? Или все, поезд ушел (остались скальпель и долото).
Поняла, что сдавливание минискоида скорее всего можно отнести к биомеханическим причинам.
Поняла что может образоваться спайка между желтой связкой и корешком, как следствие длительного воспалительного процесса ( чего, похоже я себе героически устроила), но я не понимаю толком, что такое желтая связка (. Желтая связка соединяет дужки смежных позвонков, участвует в образовании капсул межпозвонковых суставов; полностью состоит из эластичных волокон.) но почему ее так часто упоминают, в отличии от других связок)
Не поняла, какое отношение эти 4 мужика имеют к тригерным зонам, и откуда  на самом деле эти тригерные зоны берутся
Лисцез- это сдвиг позвонка?

А как Вы думаете, то что мне сначала воздуха не хватало (вроде бы про нехватку воздуха во это: «надсегментарная вегетативная дистония с ангиоцефалическим синдромом, вегетативные кризы»), мне все чаще начинает казаться, что это звенья одной цепочки, а не случайное совпадение во времени.

А у на сегодня лето! Будем надеяться, что не как два года подряд: «лето было жаркое, повезло, что выпало на выходной день»


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Но приполном обездвиживании кроме самого нижнего сегмента, получается этот сегмент и будет "ходить" больше всего? Т.е. увеличим риск травмировать L5-S1, за счет фиксации и обездвиживания вышележащи отделов и перенос нагрузки на него?


Нуда, а как иначе? Задача пояса УБРАТЬ все точки опоры рычагов оставив только одну самую нижнюю, она кстати радикально отличается от вышележащих точек опоры своей формою. Без пояса мы наклонившись выпрямляем корпус пошагово, осуществляя движения в каждом сегменте сверху вниз. Каждый ПДС маленький рычаг со своей точкой опоры на своих суставах.
При подымании большого веса рациональнее выключить движения в этих суставах и оставить только одну точку опоры обездвижив весь остальной комплекс шарниров.



gudkov написал(а):


> И еще, правда то что при использовании пояса, мышцы стабилизаторы выключаются из работы и идет ослабление мышц поясничного отдела?


 если вы будите спать, есть, ходить в поясе не снимая то недели через три непрерывного ношения такой вариант возможен.



gudkov написал(а):


> Т.е. возможно в моем случае я не порвал диск, а повредил межпозвоночные суставы? Такое повреждение может давать несильную?ишиалгию? На данный момент например почти как новый, есть слабое онемение в правой области икры, оно то появляется то исчезает. Явления "электрическго тока" прекратились дня 4 назад, поясница не болит.


Все возможно, позвоночник многолик и диски не играют ключевую роль в возникновении боли.


----------



## gudkov (29 Май 2011)

А есть способ вообще полностью зафиксировать позвоночник в поясничном отдле и перенести рычаг на ноги? Вроде в тяжелой атлетике есть "комбинезоны", которые фиксируются чуть ли не на бедрах и потому полностью фиксирую спину.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Ничего не ясно, кроме того, что для боли кроме рассмотренных 2х причин существует еще масса других.
> Что наличие корешкового синдрома, это не всегда боль.
> А корешковый синдром без боли –это мой червяк в икроножной или что то другое?


 может да, а может инет, может это участок мышечного спазма, или уже фиброза, без осмотра выяснить это крайне сложно.


tortoise написал(а):


> И что такое просто «зональная боль»


 больможет распространятся по дерматому, миотому, склеротому, это названия областей  инервации кожи, мышц, костей одним корешком, а может распространятся зонально, по областям, например задняя поверхность бедра. Причиной боли там может служить как корешок S1, так и грушевидная мышца придавившая седалищный нерв, так и спазм мышц бицепса бедра.


tortoise написал(а):


> Но я не поняла с одной стороны, разобранный нами гипертрофрированный ответ иммунной системы вроде бы является частным случаем фораминального варианта грыжи и относится к компрессионным причинам, с другой стороны, его легко отнести к воспалительным причинам, как аутоиммунный ответ на пульпу, возле корешка.


 конечно))) так и есть, как правило нет изолированного варианта, часто идет комбинация нескольких вариантов и при хронизации процесса одни варианты исчезают, другие присоединяются, очень динамичный процесс. По этой причине нужен осмотр, кто знает что на сегодня у больного преобладает. Рекомендация по типу примите диклофенак универсальна но мягко говоря не совсем правильная.


tortoise написал(а):


> Не поняла эффект рассаживания присущ только диземетрическим причинам? Т.е. можно говорить в моем случае о фиброзе связочно-капсульного аппарата.


 дизгемическим причинам, наверное можно, но опять таки баз осмотра это только предположение, надо видеть КАК наклоняется поясничный отдел, как друг за дружкой включаются ПДСы.


tortoise написал(а):


> Поняла еще, что фиброзными только не только связки бывают но и мышцы и что миофиброз это следствие локального спазма. А с ним чего-нибудь сделать можно?


 можно, локально увеличить кровоток, пойдет оксигенация фиброз уменьшится, локально дать препараты убирающие фиброз.


tortoise написал(а):


> Поняла, что сдавливание минискоида скорее всего можно отнести к биомеханическим причинам.


 да



tortoise написал(а):


> но я не понимаю толком, что такое желтая связка (. Желтая связка соединяет дужки смежных позвонков, участвует в образовании капсул межпозвонковых суставов; полностью состоит из эластичных волокон.) но почему ее так часто упоминают, в отличии от других связок)


 что именно вам не ясно?


tortoise написал(а):


> Не поняла, какое отношение эти 4 мужика имеют к тригерным зонам, и откуда на самом деле эти тригерные зоны берутся


 Два мужика Травел и Симпсон они написали книжку "Миофасциальные боли" Тригера это следствие не расслабления отдельных участков мышцы


tortoise написал(а):


> Лисцез- это сдвиг позвонка?


 Листез это сдвиг позвонка



tortoise написал(а):


> А как Вы думаете, то что мне сначала воздуха не хватало (вроде бы про нехватку воздуха во это: «надсегментарная вегетативная дистония с ангиоцефалическим синдромом, вегетативные кризы»), мне все чаще начинает казаться, что это звенья одной цепочки, а не случайное совпадение во времени.


 не знаю...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А есть способ вообще полностью зафиксировать позвоночник в поясничном отдле и перенести рычаг на ноги? Вроде в тяжелой атлетике есть "комбинезоны", которые фиксируются чуть ли не на бедрах и потому полностью фиксирую спину.


я не в курсе


----------



## Ole (29 Май 2011)

А что вы думаете о функциональных блоках ?  все о них слышали, но никто не может объяснить, что это.


----------



## tortoise (29 Май 2011)

Gudkov, почитайте про пояс
https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/20/
ничего не переврала?
Новая часть дневника
*Повторение пройденного "Анатомия для чайников."*
ч1 https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/14/
ч2 https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/16/
ч3 https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/20/
ч4 https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/22/  
ч5 https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/24/


----------



## tortoise (29 Май 2011)

Asper написал(а):


> за счет того, что туда входит лидокаин (и за счеч самого укола - прокола мышцы, т.е.прокола триггерной точки в ней),


все блокады к этому сводятся? или есть другие варианты?


----------



## Asper (29 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> все блокады к этому сводятся? или есть другие варианты?



... не совсем понимаю контекстное значение слова "сводится" ... если вы о том, что незавсимо от того, что нашпиговал врач в шприц Жане )))) все равно эффект будет только лишь от "укола" ...м-м-м-м-м возможно, но лучше чем "прокол" действует "острое меткое слово врача" ... иной раз как посмотри в глаза и как скажет "от блокады поправитесь через 5 минут и ликарства я вам буду вводить самые лучшие и самые эффективные" - так сразу же и выздорваливаешь ... только самое главное - врача надо выбирать которого вы увжаете больше себя самого и о котором слава ходит как о великом лекаре и кудеснике ...

а слво "блокада" - мне не нарвится ... от него веет какой-то военной стратегией ... ну какая может быть в медицине военная стратегия ... мне больше нарвится когда врачи заменяют слово "блокада" или выражением "локальная инъекционная терапия " (что очень уместно в отношении триггерных точек) или выражением "мягкотканная инфильтрация" (что больше подходит к проводниковой анестезии) ... всем удачи, я поехал дальше ...


----------



## tortoise (29 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> больможет распространятся по дерматому, миотому, склеротому, это названия областей инервации кожи, мышц, костей одним корешком, а может распространятся зонально, по областям, например задняя поверхность бедра. Причиной боли там может служить как корешок S1, так и грушевидная мышца придавившая седалищный нерв, так и спазм мышц бицепса бедра.



Я правильно понимаю, что то что на картинках рисуют как ирритация S1 может быть спазмом грушевидной мышцы?



> Рекомендация по типу примите диклофенак универсальна но мягко говоря не совсем правильная.



Так пить или не пить?



> можно, локально увеличить кровоток, пойдет оксигенация фиброз уменьшится, локально дать препараты убирающие фиброз. [/





> quote]
> Это только медикаментозно можно сделать? А то я знаю товарища, который утверждает, что можно с помощью упражнений. Правда не обычных и технически сложных.  У него если честно с докторами  высокие отношения.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> А что вы думаете о функциональных блоках ? все о них слышали, но никто не может объяснить, что это.


о это классный вопрос. ))) помните, я упоминал о понятии контрактура - обездвиженность сустава. Когда-то очень давно мы с коллегой Ступиным очень подробно разбирали это понятие,  найти бы эту темку.... Если не найду в понедельник расскажу, только напомните, пожалуйста.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Я правильно понимаю, что то что на картинках рисуют как ирритация S1 может быть спазмом грушевидной мышцы?
> 
> Так пить или не пить?


да для диференцировки нужен осмотр и проведение диагностических тестов.


----------



## AIR (29 Май 2011)

> Два мужика Травел и Симпсон


У нас этих мужиков иногда ещё называют - Тревелл Дж.Г и Симонс Д.Г


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> У нас этих мужиков иногда ещё называют - Тревелл Дж.Г и Симонс Д.Г


да все верно я ошибся


----------



## tortoise (30 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Если не найду в понедельник расскажу, только напомните, пожалуйста.



Слово контрактура используется Вами и Ступиным в темах:
Случай https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1147/
Негативное влияние ЛФК https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1663/
ЛФК https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1705/
Состояние после дискектомии и беременность https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1460/
И, конечно в «Анатомия для "чайников". Мышцы и не только»

какую из них читать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Слово контрактура используется Вами и Ступиным в темах:



Нет, это не то,  ладно, искать хлопотно,  проще повторить сказанное. Итак, функциональный блок, термин применяется для описания некоего процесса в суставах позвоночника.  Он означает наличие ОБРАТИМОГО (устранимого)  отсутствия движения в отдельном ПДС. Почему я заговорил о контрактуре, в медицине есть два понятия контрактура ограничение подвижности сустава и анкилоз полное обездвиживание сустава. Контрактура процесс обратимый (при создании условий для этого конечно), а анкилоз процесс не обратимый. Например, финал болезни Бехтерева это сращение позвонков между собой намертво с образованием анкилоза. Контрактура в локтевом суставе после гипсования при переломе предплечья процесс обратимый, при наличии у больного желания и воли.  В зависимости от причины, вызвавшей контрактуру её можно рассматривать как мышечную, или как связочную (артрогенную) и конечно понятно, что длительная мышечная контрактура вызовет потерю эластичности связок, что само собой реализуется в связочную контрактуру. Мы, дискутируя с коллегой Ступиным, пытались втиснуть в рамки этих терминов и понятие функциональный блок, точнее я пытался, мой грех, а коллега Ступин отстаивал позицию о независимом существовании этого феномена и не возможности говорить о нем с позиции контрактуры. Это так исторический экскурс, что бы не искать ту тему.
Теперь о блоке. Блок это препятствие,  обездвиженность  в движении сустава. Под понятием функциональный подразумевают его обратимость. Слово функциональный означает временный и устранимый процесс без ОРГАНИЧЕСКИХ структурных изменений в суставе. Устранении функционального блока и есть основная цель манипуляции при провидении так называемой мануальной терапии. Манипулятор устраняет блок и возвращает подвижность суставу. По аналогии,  такого же  типа процесс происходит и при разблокировки коленного сустава, применяемый при повреждении мениска. Существует и соморазблокировка, ауторепозиция. Многие знают, что если потянутся, растягивая позвоночник иногда можно услышать безболезненный щелчок, вот это вы устранили функциональный блок, о чем засвидетельствовала капсула сустава, выдав щелчок при своем крайнем растяжении, когда сустав осуществил ПОЛНУЮ амплитуду движения, до крайней точки. Причины функциональных блоков, защитная реакция организма на неадекватный тип движения или на длительные статические перегрузки  в суставе. Когда движение предлагаемое суставу, на момент его выполнения, не может быть обеспеченно,  организм, путем локального спазма мышц обеспечивающих движение в конкретном ПДС, обездвиживает этот сустав и вызывая в нем мышечную контрактуру. Если человек одумался и отказался от этого типа движения организм снимет мышечную защиту (контрактуру) и отпустит сустав в скольжение. Если человек не унялся и угроза продолжает сохранятся (например, дает стабильно длительную статическую нагрузку сидя за компом) то вскоре организм  "заменит" уставшего игрока (мышцы) на более прочный материал стабилизации, он уплотнит связки до фиброза и мы получим связочную контрактуру и вот тут самостоятельно деблокировать и вернуть подвижность суставу крайне проблематично. Данный процесс возникает не только при сидении но и при падении высоты диска, более того желтая связка активно участвующая в формировании канала выхода нерва из межпозвонкового отверстия она же родимая формирует капсулу сустава и естественно её состояние зависит от функционального состояния сустава. Это кстати ответ на вопрос, как и почему помогает мануалка при грыже, кто-то кажется из коллег задавался когда-то этим вопросом.


----------



## Ole (30 Май 2011)

те глубокий наркоз может снять все функцианальные блоки ( мышечные контрактуры ) разом?

у меня в грудном отделе был "намертво севший" -  полностью блокированный , по словам врачей позвонок ,
который все мои очные врачи (включая текущего )  считали окончательно пропащим  и никто его не трогал, а спустя пол года от начала лечения у моего нынешнего врача ( соседних позвонков+ доктор что-то там растягивает руками), он вдруг зашевелился ( появилось небольшое движенние в суставах ), только тогда доктор стал его по тихоньку править.  наверное это и была связочная контрактура


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Май 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> наверное это и была связочная контрактура



видимо да


----------



## tortoise (30 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Когда движение предлагаемое суставу, на момент его выполнения, не может быть обеспеченно, организм, путем локального спазма мышц обеспечивающих движение в конкретном ПДС, обездвиживает этот сустав и вызывая в нем мышечную контрактуру. Если человек одумался и отказался от этого типа движения организм снимет мышечную защиту (контрактуру) и отпустит сустав в скольжение. Если человек не унялся и угроза продолжает сохранятся (например, дает стабильно длительную статическую нагрузку сидя за компом) то вскоре организм "заменит" уставшего игрока (мышцы) на более прочный материал стабилизации, он уплотнит связки до фиброза и мы получим связочную контрактуру и вот тут самостоятельно деблокировать и вернуть подвижность суставу крайне проблематично.


Итак, правильно ли я понимаю, если мышцы находятся в локальном спазме, то они могут выйти из него за счет повышения двигательной активности. Возможно за счет специальных упражнений? Можно ли отнести к локальному спазму синдром грушевидной мышцы? Отличить спазм от связочной контрактуры может только врач?( и то не каждый)? 
В самом начале темы мы говорили о том, что связки могут из фиброзных вновь становиться эластичными. Если мне сняли связочную контрактуру (это тот устрашающий треск – который мы слышим во время процедур?) что то я глубоко сомневаюсь, что связка мгновенно (и да же за 10 сеансов)из фиброзной превратилась в эластичную. Тогда что произошло? Как вообще связка может из фиброзной стать эластично, за счет чего? Ее резко дернули- она растянулась, и теперь так и будет растянутая? Она ведь не мышца? Сокращаться не умеет? Как то мне не нравиться пока, как это все звучит- травмировать легко можно, так? ЛФК после МТ – для растяжки связки или для поддержания в состоянии в какое врач привел?
Почему хирурги, ладно не буду обобщать , почему мой хирург (надеюсь он никогда меня не порежет) так негативно относится к МТ, говорит, что к нему часто привозят пациентов в крайне плохом состоянии после мт, процедура действительно настолько травмоопасна? Или это преувеличение?
А еще, опять же в самом начале, мы говорили, что мышца сама ничего делать не умеет, кроме как сокращаться и растягиваться, все делают нервы, т.е. тренируясь в спортзале мы на самом деле в большей степени тренируем не мышцы, а мозг (прошлый раз Вы не опровергли, но и не подтвердили это мое умозаключение), женщина поднявшая автомобиль, наехавший на ребенка вряд ли обладает особенными мышцами.
Что происходит в мышце когда она сокращается/расслабляется и что такое спазм, я так понимаю, мы должны залезть в химию процесса? Я ведь правильно понимаю сила мышцы, не зависит от ее размера? И вообще, что такое сила мышц?
Помниться это как то связано с дыханием ( с преобразованием кислорода). 
Много наспрашивала…….. Я не виновата, круг растет.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Итак, правильно ли я понимаю, если мышцы находятся в локальном спазме, то они могут выйти из него за счет повышения двигательной активности. Возможно за счет специальных упражнений? Можно ли отнести к локальному спазму синдром грушевидной мышцы?


дла все верно,  с-м грушевидной мышцы это последствия он не возникает от длительной статики, его вызывает проблемы в поясничном отделе и он всегда вторичен.



tortoise написал(а):


> В самом начале темы мы говорили о том, что связки могут из фиброзных вновь становиться эластичными. Если мне сняли связочную контрактуру (это тот устрашающий треск – который мы слышим во время процедур?)


Если при манипуляции получили щелчек капсулы, то тникакой связочной контрактуры небыло, в противном случае связки не позволили провести манипуляцию, кроме боли ничего не получили бы.


tortoise написал(а):


> Как вообще связка может из фиброзной стать эластично, за счет чего?


 За счет упорного и постипенного возвращения биомеханики сустава ЛФК, как с локтем после гипса, не спеша дозированно и регулярно. Вы будите постепенно повышать эластичность капсулы сустава и связок, называется это процес редресация, мы о нем уже говорили раньше.


tortoise написал(а):


> Ее резко дернули- она растянулась, и теперь так и будет растянутая? Она ведь не мышца? Сокращаться не умеет?


 резко дергать ничего нельзя, получим повреждение связки (микронадрывы) и как следствие отек и воспалительный процес,  достаточно часто встречаемое  осложнение мануальной терапии в руках ретивого врача (или не врача) позволяющее его коллегам хором кричать о вреде мануалки))). Связка не мышца но сокращатся умеет, это её прямая задача и иногда бич, например при связочной контрактуре. Точнее сказать не сокращатся как мышца,  а за счет эластичности возвращаться в первоначальный размер, такая себе живая резина, когда она теряет свою эластичность то становитися как кирза и теряет растяжимость что и обеспечивает обездвиженность сустава (контрактуру) ))).


tortoise написал(а):


> почему мой хирург (надеюсь он никогда меня не порежет) так негативно относится к МТ, говорит, что к нему часто привозят пациентов в крайне плохом состоянии после мт, процедура действительно настолько травмоопасна? Или это преувеличение?


 причину такой ситуации я описал выше (ретивый врач), все зависит от рук, травмоопасность мануалки это глупости, травмирует не мануалка,  а тот кто по своей некомпитентности её выполняет не вовремя не там где нужно и не так как нужно, вот и все.  Мы ведь не говорим о бездарности скальпеля если у больного после операции образовалась ликворея ))).


tortoise написал(а):


> (прошлый раз Вы не опровергли, но и не подтвердили это мое умозаключение)


 )))) по причине не совсем  не точного отображения сути процеса не опроверг, а не подтвердил по причине не совсем точного отображения сути процеса. При выполнеии физических упражнений увеличивается и мышечная масса и сила мышцы.


tortoise написал(а):


> Что происходит в мышце когда она сокращается/расслабляется и что такое спазм, я так понимаю, мы должны залезть в химию процесса? Я ведь правильно понимаю сила мышцы, не зависит от ее размера? И вообще, что такое сила мышц?
> Помниться это как то связано с дыханием ( с преобразованием кислорода).
> Много наспрашивала…….. Я не виновата, круг растет.


 есть желание будем нырять))). Для начала в микроанатомию и микрофизиологию, актин миозин филаменты роль кальция возбудимость  и т.д. Только завтра.


----------



## gudkov (30 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> [ Я ведь правильно понимаю сила мышцы, не зависит от ее размера?



Зависит от размера поперечного сечения мышцы.


----------



## tortoise (31 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> )))) по причине не совсем не точного отображения сути процесса не опроверг, а не подтвердил по причине не совсем точного отображения сути процесса. При выполнении физических упражнений увеличивается и мышечная масса, и сила мышцы.
> есть желание будем нырять))). Для начала в микроанатомию и микрофизиологию, актин миозин филаменты роль кальция возбудимость и т.д. Только завтра.


ныряем!
и не пытайтесь напугать меня страшными словами
после того как я смогла прочитать 121 параграф вот этого http://pathophysiology.dsmu.edu.ua/study/books/ado/ado_1980_158_177_inflammation_2.htm
вы меня уже ни чем не напугаете.



> Точнее сказать не сокращаться как мышца, а за счет эластичности возвращаться в первоначальный размер, такая себе живая резина


Резинкой связку сама обозвала, теперь уточнить хочу.
Итак, две палочки связаны резинкой. За счет «внешнего» воздействия   палочки отдалились друг от друга, резинка натянулась, под внешним воздействием палочки приблизились  друг к другу, резинка сократилась.  Я хочу уточнить, сама по себе связка не сближает кости, она просто принимает необходимую длину? Так?
А связка может оказаться слишком длинной в сокращенном состоянии. И не удерживать сустав?
Палочки сблизились так близко, что резинка провисла.  
Порвать, на сколько я понимаю возможно, и да же без посторонней «помощи» связки порвать можно, а вот перерастянуть?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> За счет «внешнего» воздействия палочки отдалились друг от друга, резинка натянулась, под внешним воздействием палочки приблизились друг к другу, резинка сократилась.


Палочки под внешним воздействием отдаляются, а резинка сопротивляется этому и не пускает, отдалятся палочки могут только на то расстояние, которое позволит РАСТЯЖЕНИЕ резинки, если продолжать создавать усилие резинка лопнет. Связка активно препятствует  отдалению костей друг от друга и пытается вернуть на место благодаря своей упругости. Чем меньше эластичных волокон в связке, тем меньше упругость, чем меньше упругость, тем меньше объем движения в суставе. Рассмотрим на примере коленного сустава механизм того что называют "растяжение" связки. Растянув, движением в суставе, связку до придела её эластичности мы добавили дополнительный импульс, продолжили движение, преодолевая предел растяжимости связки. В зависимости от силы это импульса мы получаем два сценария. Первый, механический разрыв целостности связки по всему поперечнику. Итог, НЕСТАБИЛЬНОСТЬ сустава. Сустав, ничем не ограничивая своего движения, будет уходить в смещение (вывих) больной бутен чувствовать нестабильность при ходьбе, голень  будет балансировать относительно бедра. Он не сможет ходить, так как пропадет опорная функция колена. Второй вариант импульс не разорвал связку, а частично надорвал некоторые волокна и длина связки увеличилась. За пару дней боль пройдет, и места надрывов начнут заживать и рубцеваться. Если при этом связку растягивать, заставляя колено двигаться (банально просто ходить) то она регенерирует в удлиненном состоянии. Она заживет,  вот только длина её будет большей, нежели первоначально. Итог все тот же, утеря фиксации связкой, хотя целостность вроде как и не нарушенна, утеря опорной функции колена, нестабильность сустава.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> ныряем!


Мышечное волокно – многоядерная клетка переросток. По сути это даже не клетка, а слияние нескольких клеток в одну большую, потому и много ядер. При этом эти ядра не находятся в центре клетки а смещены на периферию. Основной объем цитоплазмы занят двумя видами белка миозином и актином. Именно эти два белка и составляют функциональную единицу мышцы, называемую миофибрилла. По сути именно актин и миозин и дают эффект сокращения. Представьте поезд в туннели,  или работу поршня в двигателе скользящего внутри цилиндра. Также работают и два этих белка, между двумя нитками (филаментами) актина скользит филамент миозина. Точнее наоборот  с двух сторон нитки миозина сверху и снизу по две нитки актина от периферии скользят к центру нитки миозина. Этот комплекс миозин и охватывающие его с двух концов сверху и снизу нити актина называются сакромером, это по сути структурная единица миофибриллы. Сакромеры соеденены друг с другом паровозиком и места их стыковки называют Z– зоны. Наличие этих зон под микроскопом имеет вид исчерченности и по этому эти мышцы начали называть поперечно-полосатыми.  Теперь нужны рисунки всей этой кухни и дальше будет больше. Давайте поступим по другому, у меня есть шикарная лекция с иллюстрациями дайте мне адрес почты я вам вышлю, так будет проще и понятнее.


----------



## tortoise (31 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> то она регенерирует в удлиненном состоянии. Она заживет, вот только длина её будет большей, нежели первоначально. Итог все тот же, утеря фиксации связкой, хотя целостность вроде как и не нарушенна, утеря опорной функции колена, нестабильность сустава.


я правильно понимаю, что это в любом случае - травма, т.е. если аккуратно,на расслаблении растягиваться, не допуская предельных нагрузок и разрывов- полных или не полных, то растянуть слишком сильно- невозможно? или все же можно переусердствовать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Май 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> не допуская предельных нагрузок и разрывов- полных или не полных, то растянуть слишком сильно- невозможно? или все же можно переусердствовать?


Если ваша "растяжка" не допускает боли, то нет повреждения, значит можно.


----------



## tortoise (31 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Итог, НЕСТАБИЛЬНОСТЬ сустава. Сустав, ничем не ограничивая своего движения, будет уходить в смещение (вывих) больной бутен чувствовать нестабильность при ходьбе, голень будет балансировать относительно бедра. Он не сможет ходить, так как пропадет опорная функция колена. Второй вариант импульс не разорвал связку, а частично надорвал некоторые волокна и длина связки увеличилась. За пару дней боль пройдет, и места надрывов начнут заживать и рубцеваться. Если при этом связку растягивать, заставляя колено двигаться (банально просто ходить) то она регенерирует в удлиненном состоянии. Она заживет, вот только длина её будет большей, нежели первоначально. Итог все тот же, утеря фиксации связкой, хотя целостность вроде как и не нарушенна, утеря опорной функции колена, нестабильность сустава.


это оно?




> Это очень важно понять, дальше мы поймем откуда берется смещения позвонков (листез), гипермобильность, гипомобильность, контрактура (связочная) и т.д.


какая я молодец, что дневники делаю!!!!!!! последнее время не перестаю радоваться этому факту



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Если ваша "растяжка" не допускает боли, то нет повреждения, значит можно.


 
ой спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 исключительно на дыхании и осознании, совсем совсем без боли


----------



## Вишнёвочка (1 Июн 2011)

Уважаемый, Игорь Зинчук!

Из прочитанного выше начали появляться вопросы. Тема настолько интересна, что быть просто читателем здесь невозможно. Пришлось регистрироваться на форуме и вливаться в вашу дискуссию.

Помогите разобрать такой пример:
Человек долгое время изо дня в день сидит за компьютером.
Подвздошно-поясничная мышца(ППМ) постоянно находится из-за этого в укороченном состоянии.
В нормальном здоровом состоянии ей быть уже не приходится, по крайней мере намного меньше по времени, чем в укороченном состоянии.
Тогда эта мышца (связки+мышца) становится менее эластичной, в ней образуются фиброзы?
Появляется боль.

А теперь вопросы:
1. Укорочение ППМ - это локальный мышечный спазм, локальная мышечная/связочная контрактура или всего лишь симптом, идущий от непорядка в пояснице или перекоса в тазу?
2. Если локальный мышечный спазм, то процесс образования я, наверно, описала. И что с ним делать?
3. Если из поясницы, то расскажите, как происходит эта цепочка.
4. Если от перекоса в тазу, то откуда берется он, этот перекос? и что первично - перекос таза или проблемы в позвоночнике? и ведь таз может перекосить в трёх плоскостях...
5. А может, блок в КПС и потеря эластичности связок КПС?
6. А не укороченная ли ППМ с одной стороны послужила тем, что таз завалился вперед (гиперлордоз) и завинтился как штопор? А от перекоса в тазу пошло всё поехало во всем ОДА? Вопрос всё тот же, ЧТО ПЕРВИЧНО? 
с чего начинать мобилизацию: 
- ставить таз на место путем работы с определенными мышцами (выравнивание по силе и закачка мышц таза, растяжка ППМ), 
- или работать на мышцы спины,
- или просто по чуть-чуть не на силу, а на общее развитие/растяжку/укрепление делать как можно больше разных упражнений,
- или искать специалиста, чтобы нашел и устранил блоки?
7. Вернемся к ППМ. Она находится в укороченном состоянии. По идее боль не должна возникать сидя, ведь мышца при этом находится в новом уже приспособленном состоянии. Но болит сидя - почему?
8. Правильным ли будет растягивать ППМ, естественно плавно и постепенно?
9. Вы пишите, что растягивать позволительно только при отсутствие боли. НО растягивать фиброзные ткани, как говорят разбивать фиброз, разве это не априори больно? Так где же правда - терпеть боль или нет? Какая боль правильная?
10. При растяжке ППМ (думаю,это можно отнести к любой мышце,просто взяли конкретику - ППМ) сначала есть облегчение, но через какое-то время появляется ощущение, что мышца стягивается обратно, а порой ощущение, что еще сильнее стягивается, чем раньше. Это говорит о том, что переусердствовала или? ЕСТЬ ЛИ СМЫСЛ В РАСТЯЖКАХ КАК В МЕТОДЕ УСТРАНЕНИЯ ПРИЧИН, А НЕ СНЯТИЯ СИМПТОМОВ?
11. Или нужно всего лишь не сидеть и всё пройдет? Т.е. достаточно ли устранить травмирование в виде сидения, поднятия тяжестей и т.п., бросить работу, больше ходить, правильно двигаться, питаться,не нервничать - и организм самовосстановится? или ломать не строить, теперь нужно специальными методами выводить организм из этого состояния?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Июн 2011)

Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> Человек долгое время изо дня в день сидит за компьютером.
> Подвздошно-поясничная мышца(ППМ) постоянно находится из-за этого в укороченном состоянии.


нет, неправильно,  она не находится в укороченном состоянии. При сидении она не сокращается и находится в расслабленном состоянии. Никакого укорочения там нет. Укорочение,  вызванное сокращением этой мышцы, или спазмом,  мы можем наблюдать при длительном удержании ноги под углом 45 градусов лежа на спине. Функция ППМ сгибать ногу в тазобедренном суставе приводя бедро к животу. Если сидя вы не поджали бедра к животу и не удерживаете их на весу в таком положении, то ППМ не может быть сокращена. 


Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> В нормальном здоровом состоянии ей быть уже не приходится, по крайней мере намного меньше по времени, чем в укороченном состоянии.  Тогда эта мышца (связки+мышца) становится менее эластичной, в ней образуются фиброзы?
> Появляется боль.


 если это относится к сидению, то это не верно.  При сидении она расслабленна.



Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> 1. Укорочение ППМ - это локальный мышечный спазм, локальная мышечная/связочная контрактура или всего лишь симптом, идущий от непорядка в пояснице или перекоса в тазу?


ППМ может быть в спазме если у больного наблюдается мышечно-тонический синдром вызван проблемами в сегменте L1-L2 ,  или при патологии тазобедренного сустава. 


Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> 2. Если локальный мышечный спазм, то процесс образования я, наверно, описала. И что с ним делать?


 выяснить  спазм это,  или нет и устранять причину вызвавшую спазм.


Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> 3. Если из поясницы, то расскажите, как происходит эта цепочка.


 Причина из поясницы вы имеете ввиду? Да причина в пояснице, проблемы в верхнепоясничных ПДС могут быть причиной спазма ППМ (кстати довольно редко встречающаяся ситуация, я имею ввиду спазм ППМ)


Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> 4. Если от перекоса в тазу, то откуда берется он, этот перекос? и что первично - перекос таза или проблемы в позвоночнике? и ведь таз может перекосить в трёх плоскостях...


 этот вопрос следует задать тем, кто утверждает о значимой роли перекоса таза в трех плоскостях.


Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> 5. А может, блок в КПС и потеря эластичности связок КПС?


 может, КПС полноценный сустав и ничто суставное ему не чуждо.


Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> 6. А не укороченная ли ППМ с одной стороны послужила тем, что таз завалился вперед (гиперлордоз) и завинтился как штопор?


Вы посмотрите, что такое ППМ, где начинается, куда крепится, какую функцию выполняет,  и сами сделаете правильный вывод,  может или не может))).  


Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> - ставить таз на место путем работы с определенными мышцами (выравнивание по силе и закачка мышц таза, растяжка ППМ),
> - или работать на мышцы спины,
> - или просто по чуть-чуть не на силу, а на общее развитие/растяжку/укрепление делать как можно больше разных упражнений


  что вы вкладываете в понятие "или работать на мышцы спины,
- или просто по чуть-чуть не на силу, а на общее развитие/растяжку/укрепление делать как можно больше разных упражнений", более детально опишите.


Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> 7. Вернемся к ППМ. Она находится в укороченном состоянии. По идее боль не должна возникать сидя, ведь мышца при этом находится в новом уже приспособленном состоянии. Но болит сидя - почему?


ну вот, вы сами начинаете понимать абсурдность некоторых вышеизложенных вами тезисов


Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> 8. Правильным ли будет растягивать ППМ, естественно плавно и постепенно?


 если в этом есть необходимость, то да.


Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> 9. Вы пишите, что растягивать позволительно только при отсутствие боли. НО растягивать фиброзные ткани, как говорят разбивать фиброз, разве это не априори больно


я не понимаю что значит "разбивать". Разбивать у меня ассоциируется с процессом нарушения целостности и структуры того что разбивают. Я не писал то что вы мне приписываете, я писал что растяжение должно не вызывать боль, то есть, тянем ДО появления боли, это немного не то,  что пишете вы.  


Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> 10. При растяжке ППМ (думаю,это можно отнести к любой мышце,просто взяли конкретику - ППМ) сначала есть облегчение, но через какое-то время появляется ощущение, что мышца стягивается обратно, а порой ощущение, что еще сильнее стягивается, чем раньше.


это признак того что вы не вовремя и не к месту растягивали мышцу. Процесс, вызвавший гипертонуса мышцы, не был устранен, защита (спазм мышцы) БЫЛ ОБЪЕКТИВНО НРЕОБХОДИМ НА ЭТОМ ЭТАПЕ,  а вы его принудительно сняли. Организм не согласился с вашим подходом к проблеме и вернул все назад.



Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> и организм самовосстановится?


если есть условия для самовосстановления,  если вами не пройдена "точка невозвращения" и не наступили необратимые изменения. Хочу подчеркнуть, мы говорим о принципах, а не о конкретных случаях.


----------



## tortoise (1 Июн 2011)

Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> Человек долгое время изо дня в день сидит за компьютером.
> Подвздошно-поясничная мышца(ППМ) постоянно находится из-за этого в укороченном состоянии.
> В нормальном здоровом состоянии ей быть уже не приходится, по крайней мере намного меньше по времени, чем в укороченном состоянии.Тогда эта мышца (связки+мышца) становится менее эластичной, в ней образуются фиброзы?





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нет, неправильно, она не находится в укороченном состоянии. При сидении она не сокращается и находится в расслабленном состоянии. Никакого укорочения там нет.


Стоп! мышца то м.б. и в расслабленом, а связка то! связка то теряет свою эластичность! от нее же не требуется какогото движений. Так?
с другой стороны, как укороченная связка в положении не требуещем большей длины может вызывать боль, мне не понятно, но ведь она эластичность то потеряла?!

что то работала стала серьезно мешать  получению "медецинского образования". особенно сегодня.
лекцию еще только посмотрела, как выглядит в все. может ну ее к лешему, работу, конечно, а не лекцию

пока у меня есть мнение, что мы мышцы то все же расслабляем, а не растягиваем, а растягиваем связки, (увеличиваем к-во эластичных волокон в них- плохо понимаю как). Если я правильно понимаю, фиброзная связка- это нормально (там где надо), а вот фиброзная мышца это всегда патология. Так?
И если предположить, что вишневочка правильно определила локализацию боли, что болит именно ппм, то скорее всего всетаки там спазм или уже фиброз тьфу-тьфу, а его мы помним надо медикаментозно убирать? так?
теоретические познания проверяю свои.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Стоп! мышца то м.б. и в расслабленом, а связка то!


Связка это компонент СУСТАВА, мышца двигатель. Состояние мышцы расслаболенное или сокращенное,  это состояние мышцы, состояние связки, это зависимость от того, двигается сустав сейчас или находится в покое.



tortoise написал(а):


> пока у меня есть мнение, что мы мышцы то все же расслабляем, а не растягиваем, а растягиваем связки,


Мы можем мышцы также растянуть, руку сгибаем в локте, работает бицепс, мышца сократилась, расслабили руку не разгибая локтя, бицепс не работает, мышца расслаблена,  но её длина осталось такая же как после выполнения ею сокращения. Даем команду трицепсу, рука разгибается в локте, и бицепс медленно растягивается благодаря сокращению трицепса. Можно растянуть механически руками при массаже выдвинув нити актина на концы миозина в крайнее положение. Связки растягиваются и возвращаются обратно при движении в суставе, при этом мышцы могут не принимать участия и не сокращаться, так называемые пассивные движения. Врач берет руку больного и двигает его локтевым суставом, мышцы больной не сокращает, а связки сустава работают за счет стороннего привода. Кроме того, в фазе расслабления полного расслабления не существует, мышца НИКОГДА полностью не расслабляется. Мышца всегда слегка сокращена и находится в тонусе, полностью расслабленная мышца это беда, атония наблюдается при денервации мышцы, например при периферическом параличе, когда нерв обеспечивающий мышцу электричеством перебит.


tortoise написал(а):


> Если я правильно понимаю, фиброзная связка- это нормально (там где надо), а вот фиброзная мышца это всегда патология. Так?


 да



tortoise написал(а):


> И если предположить, что вишневочка правильно определила локализацию боли, что болит именно ппм, то скорее всего всетаки там спазм или уже фиброз тьфу-тьфу, а его мы помним надо медикаментозно убирать? так?


при спазме ППМ у пациента будет наблюдаться ПОДТЯГИВАНИЕ бедра. Лежа на спине одна нога (бедро) будет свободно касаться поверхности, на которой он лежит, а другая, там где спазм ППМ, будет слегка на пару сантиметров приподнята, при попытке уложить бедро полностью возникнет боль в паховой области и будет отдавать до колена.  Без этого момента, просто боль в паху далеко не всегда является следствием спазма ППМ.


----------



## Вишнёвочка (2 Июн 2011)

Я пока собираю мысли, чтобы задать умные вопросы)))

А пока вопрос, переходящий на конкретику, с позволения автора темы и уважаемого доктора.
Да, у меня боль в паху с одной стороны при сидении (с этой же стороны плечо ниже), коксартроз ТБС 1-й степени с этой же стороны, гиперлордоз, боль с другой стороны в районе седалищного бугра при сидении, протрузия в пояснице. Жутких обострений нет. А есть хроническая непроходящая боль 3-й год.
Мои предположения были, что от перекоса таза сместился центр масс, дальше суставы стали работать в неправильных углах, связки/мышцы перестали потеряли свою функциональность (часть потеряла эластичность, а часть перерастянулась - например, ягодичные стали образно говоря вялыми, а ППМ перенапряженными), далее это повлияло на то, что сблизились межпозвонковые суставы, снизилась высота дисков, нарушился хим.обмен, боль.
Где я не права? Хочу во всём разобраться!!!


----------



## AIR (2 Июн 2011)

> при спазме ППМ у пациента будет наблюдаться ПОДТЯГИВАНИЕ бедра.


"Подтягивание" должно идти в обе стороны...


> Лежа на спине одна нога (бедро) будет свободно касаться поверхности, на которой он лежит, а другая, там где спазм ППМ, будет слегка на пару сантиметров приподнята, при попытке уложить бедро полностью возникнет боль в паховой области и будет отдавать до колена.


Это мы рассмотрели случай, когда более фиксированы поясница и таз (положение лёжа) . Теперь неплахо было бы рассмотреть не менее распространённый случай - положение стоя, когда нога находится в более фиксированном положении чем поясница...


> (кстати довольно редко встречающаяся ситуация, я имею ввиду спазм ППМ)


Я бы сказал, что это весьма распространённое явление...


----------



## Asper (2 Июн 2011)

Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> Мои предположения были, что от перекоса таза сместился центр масс, дальше суставы стали работать в неправильных углах, связки/мышцы перестали потеряли свою функциональность (часть потеряла эластичность, а часть перерастянулась - например, ягодичные стали образно говоря вялыми, а ППМ перенапряженными), далее это повлияло на то, что сблизились межпозвонковые суставы, снизилась высота дисков, нарушился хим.обмен, боль.
> Где я не права? Хочу во всём разобраться!!!



Вы правы ... картина заболевания проработана детально !!! А вы нашли такого врача (в районе вашего проживания), который также разбирается в имеющейся у вас патологии, как и вы? Я так понимаю, что помимо теоретического интереса у вас имеется еще и практическая цель - избавится от боли и компенсировать патологию ОДА ???


----------



## Вишнёвочка (2 Июн 2011)

В том-то и дело, что за 2 года была у невропатологов с НПВС/нейрохирургов с блокадами/мануальщиков/массажистов/БАДов/гинекологов/просто шарлатанов/вправляла копчик/висцерального терапевта/краниосакральная терапия 1 сеанс/травмотолог-ортопед и т.д. - никто в Липецке толком ничего не знает, тем более комплексно. Сложилось впечатление, что приходишь к врачу и знаешь больше него, к сожалению. И что хронь лечить вообще не умеют.
У меня было так - сначала верила врачам, потом читала умную книгу и шла к врачу, чтобы он мне на практике объяснил, как там оно у меня, а потом верить перестала.
Всё же думаю, специалист мне хороший не попался.
А так хочется довериться ему на все 100% и ни о чем не думать.

Так расскажите мне, пожалуйста, где я не права в своей картине заболевания? Так хочется понимания! Естественно чтобы избавиться от боли. Но даже поняв теорию (ну хотя бы чутка), я с трудом понимаю, как это всё правильно раскрутить, что тянуть, что напрягать, что качать, как правильно ходить. В общем, что делать на ПРАКТИКЕ???


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2011)

Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> коксартроз ТБС 1-й степени с этой же стороны, Хочу во всём разобраться!!!


разберетесь с этим, уйдет спазм ППМ и заодно уже начавшая  формироваться приводящая контрактура бедра и ощущение легкой укороченности ноги, которое у вас недавно появилось.


----------



## Вишнёвочка (2 Июн 2011)

Так все врачи в один голос сказали, что коксартроз ТБС 1-й степени не дает таких симптомов, он вообще не болит так, как у меня. Я и благополучно забыла про него. Есть версия, что коксартроз как раз только следствие перекоса в тазу. Где правда? Как разобраться с этим ТБС?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> "Подтягивание" должно идти в обе стороны...


 совершенно точно.



AIR написал(а):


> Это мы рассмотрели случай, когда более фиксированы поясница и таз   (положение лёжа) . Теперь неплахо было бы рассмотреть не менее распространённый случай - положение стоя, когда нога находится в более фиксированном положении чем поясница...


интересное предложение, давайте. Будим рассматривать с позиции анатомии, физиологии и биомеханики, каждое свое  утверждение будем  обосновывать с этих позиций, согласны?  



AIR написал(а):


> Я бы сказал, что это весьма распространённое явление...


Я бы сказал,  распространенное явление  указывать на её спазм как на причину  проблем в паховой области и передней поверхности бедра.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2011)

Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> Так все врачи в один голос сказали, что коксартроз ТБС 1-й степени не дает таких симптомов,


Как был поставлен диагноз коксартроз?


----------



## Вишнёвочка (2 Июн 2011)

Написать все диагнозы, которые ставили?
Или вы имеете ввиду коксартроз или артроз? это надо дома глянуть. Если способ - тогда рентген таза лежа.

Протрузии L5-S1, 2 протрузии в шее - в карточке просто написали остеохондроз таких-то отделов.
Копчик имеет более острый угол, загнут кпереди, возможно застарелая травма -кокцигодиния.
Боль в паху - гинекологи/невропатологи год мурыжили, всё же не гинекология - а так хотели ставить воспаление придатков.
Ренген таза - коксартроз ТБС 1-й степени (уточню вечером диагноз). Кстати с этой стороны плечо ниже и стопа стремится всегда развернуться наружу(сейчас стараюсь это контролировать).

Но больше всего и дольше по длительности достает боль в седалищном бугре с др.стороны слева.
Ну а так за это время всего по чуть-чуть - боль в колене, стянутость по задней поверхности бедра, защемление меж лопатками, боль в грудине, в крестце...
Четкого понимания, что со мной - нет. Начинаю пробовать физ.упражнения, ходьбу, растяжки - новые боли. А хочется раскрутить всё это и подбирать лечение.
Могу тесты дома провести, какие скажете. 
Как-то так.

Так что первично: центр масс сместился->мышцы и связки перестали правильно функционировать->суставы.
Или цепочка обратная?


----------



## Вишнёвочка (2 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> совершенно точно.
> 
> 
> интересное предложение, давайте. Будим рассматривать с позиции анатомии, физиологии и биомеханики, каждое свое  утверждение будем  обосновывать с этих позиций, согласны?
> ...



Очень хочется услышать дискуссию, а то у самой знаний не хватает, к сожалению


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2011)

Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> Или вы имеете ввиду коксартроз или артроз?





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Как был поставлен диагноз коксартроз?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2011)

Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> Или цепочка обратная?



оччень хороший вопрос)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2011)

Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> Четкого понимания, что со мной - нет.



И по сети эту четкость установить не возможно. Нужен очный осмотр.  Мы по сети можем только проанализировать снимки и выводы ваших врачей, научить их как вам помочь не реальная задача.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> а ответ?


Ответ сам откроется, надо подняться над кругом, поните?))))


----------



## tortoise (2 Июн 2011)

х


Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> Так что первично: центр масс сместился->мышцы и связки перестали правильно функционировать->суставы. Или цепочка обратная?





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ответ сам откроется, надо подняться над кругом, помните?))))


т.е. что раньше было курица или яйцо?
не понятно что первично? и исправлять надо сначала то что исправлению поддается, остальное само перестроится под вновь заданные условия?
так?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> т.е. что раньше было курица или яйцо?


раньше была анатомия с физиологией, это фундамент и то что позволяет видеть систему сверху,  а не находится внутри системы выводов и мнений, тот кто находится в круге то будет ВСЕГДА видеть прямую очертившую этот круг. Хотите увидеть круг? Выйдите за его пределы и станьте над ним. Анатомия вам в помощь.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2011)

Вишнёвочка написал(а):


> Неужто ответы закончились, так и не успев начаться????


ответ, подаренный,  ничего не стоит и не ценен вопрошающим. Кое-кто перефразировал это в поговорку: советы (ответы) дает тот,  кто не может их продать))). Ответ, который вопрошавший САМ получает путем работы своего собственного познания,  бесконечно дорог познавающему. Знания,  получаемые при этом,  позволяют в дальнейшем отличать плевелы от зёрен.


----------



## tortoise (3 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Мышца всегда слегка сокращена и находится в тонусе, полностью расслабленная мышца это беда, атония наблюдается при денервации мышцы, например при периферическом параличе, когда нерв обеспечивающий мышцу электричеством перебит. .


а если 
согнули руку=бецепс поработал
расслабили ( но не полностью) см. выше- мышца всегда в тонусе
сто происходит с антогонистом=трицепсом
вроде бы он должен быть полностью расслаблен, ведь работает бицепс, 
см. выше- мышца всегда в тонусе
т.е. всегда!!!!!!!!!!! все!!!!!!!!!!! мышцы слегка в тонусе?
 да же во сне?
даже под гипнозом? 



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Связка это компонент СУСТАВА, мышца двигатель. Состояние мышцы расслабленное или сокращенное, это состояние мышцы, состояние связки, это зависимость от того, двигается сустав сейчас или находится в покое.


Связка это КОМПОНЕНТ сустава
А если сустав не полностью разогнут, не полностью согнут
1. что со связкой?
2. что с мышцей?


----------



## tortoise (3 Июн 2011)

практический вопрос - какая обувь наиболее пригодна для длительной ходьбы?


----------



## tortoise (4 Июн 2011)

Итак читаем лекцию
Здесь https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/26/ сразу с картинками, удобней читать

Мышцы состоят из волокон, при этом одно волокно = она многоядерная клетка =слияние нескольких клеток в одну большую.
Ядра смещены на периферию
Мышечные волокна тесно прилегают друг к другу
*Цитопл**а**зма*(от цито... и греч. plásma — вылепленное, оформленное), внеядерная часть протоплазмы клетки, ограниченная клеточной мембраной
Цитоплазма = миозин+ актин их совместная "работа" биохимическая реакция и обеспечивают сокращение мышц
Мышечный волокна окружены коллагеновыми волокнами
*(Коллаге́н*_ — фибриллярный белок, составляющий основу соединительной ткани организма (сухожилие, кость, хрящ, дерма и т. п.) и обеспечивающий ее прочность и эластичность. Коллаген присутствует во всех организмах — от вирусов до многоклеточных. Коллагеновые структуры не обнаружены только у растений)_
И соединительной тканью (*Соедини́тельная ткань*_ — это ткань живого организма , не отвечающая непосредственно за работу какого-либо органа или системы органов, но играющая вспомогательную роль во всех органах, составляя 60—90 % от их массы. Выполняет опорную, защитную и трофическую функции. Соединительная ткань образует опорный каркас (строму) и наружные покровы (дерму) всех органов. Общими свойствами всех соединительных тканей является происхождение из мезехимы, а также выполнение опорных функций и структурное сходство.)_
Соединительная ткань и коллаген образуют сухожилия на концах мышцы и прикрепляются к костям.
Я правильно поняла, что в сухожилиях нет мышечных волокон с цитоплазмой и белками, обеспечивающими сокращения. На концах мышца как бы выжата от жидкости ( т.к. это мышечные волокно по большей части из воды состоят.) 
Каждое мышечное волокно окружено мембраной =сарколемма (*Сарколемма*_ (лат.__sarcolemma__) — клеточная мембрана мышечной клетки или мышечного волокна)_
Микрофибриллы могут проходить сквозь мембрану. Наличие мембраны не позволяет смешиваться микрофибриллам они всегда параллельны друг другу.
Сарколемма по электрическим свойствам сходна с нервными клетками.
Поперечнополосатые мышцы действительно при увеличении выглядят исчерченными.
Эта исчерченность создают миофибриллы = миозин + актин
Миофибриллы состоят из саркомеров _(_*Саркомер*_ — базовая сократительная единица поперечнополосатых мышц, представляющая собой комплекс нескольких белков, состоящий из трёх разных систем волокон. Из саркомеров состоят миофибриллы) _Саркомеры- это функциональные единицы мышц. Они отделены друг от друга z–мембранами
Между микрофибрилами много митохондрий (*Митохондрии*_ (входят в состав клетки, в клетке их много чем больше клетке нужно кислорода, тем больше в ней митохондрий. Митохондрии обеспечивают энергией отдаленные участки клетки )_мы про них в химии боли говорили. И уже знаем, что митохондрии – это клетки формирующие энергию


----------



## tortoise (5 Июн 2011)

продолжаю читать лекцию
Здесь https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/26/ сразу с картинками, удобней читать

Итак, митохонодрии состоят из 2х белков 
1.     Актин- спираль из 2х нитейF и G актинов и двух всомогательных белков (Тропомиозин служит для включения и выключения сократительного механизма иТропонин)
2.    Миозинподразделяется на шейку хвост и головку, хвост -это легкогий миозин, а шейка и хвост- тяжелый. Молекулы миозина объединяются в группы (филаменты). Филаметы образуются спонтанно- хвост к хвосту, головки направлены в разные стороны.
Взаимодействие между актиновыми и миозиновыми филаментами регулируется тропомиозином и молекулами тропонина. Если тропимазин блокирует взаимодействие актина ии миозина сокращение невозможно.
Сокращение происходит в результате скольжения нитейатина и миозина друг относительно друга.
Головки миозина прикрепляются к нитям актина головки поворачиваются и актиновые феламенты втягиваются между миозиновымии саркомер укорачивается после окончанимя вращения миозиновая головка открепляется и расслабляется, затем вновь прикрепляется к актину, но уже дальше от первоначального места прикрепления- цикл повторяется.Таким образом, укорочение саркомера является результатом последовательного присоединения, вращения и отсоединения огромного числа миозиновых головок, содержащихся в каждом саркомере.
Мышца не может сокращаться в отсутсвии кальция, более того от концентрации кальция зависит сила мышечного сокращения. Для расслабления мышцы необходимо снижение концентрации кальция в саркомере.
Только я теперь не понимаю, почему, судороги ( а ведь содороги это сокращение мышц) объясняют нехваткой кальция? Для того что бы головки могли отделиться необходимы АТФ. _(*Атф (Atf), Аденозина Трифосфат (Adenosine Triphosphate)* - это:_
_присутствующее в клетках соединение, в состав которого входят аденин, рибоза и три фосфатные группы. В химических связях фосфатных групп заключена энергия, необходимая клеткам для выполнения различных видов работы, например, для мышечного сокращения; эта энергия освобождается, когда АТФ расщепляется на АДФ и АМФ. АТФ образуется из АДФ или АМФ с использованием энергии, выделившейся в процессе расщепления углеводов или других питательных веществ_)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> а если
> согнули руку=бецепс поработал
> расслабили ( но не полностью) см. выше- мышца всегда в тонусе
> сто происходит с антогонистом=трицепсом
> вроде бы он должен быть полностью расслаблен, ведь работает бицепс,


 Базовый тонус одинаков и в трицепсе и в бицепсе, обе мышцы расслабленны, тонус все равно присутствует, уравновешивая базовые тяговые усилия. Команда сгибать локоть бицепс в сокращение, трицепс остается в тонусе и не более, тяговое усилие бицепса превышает в разы тяговое усилие тонуса трицепса и заставляет его растягиваться. При сокращении трицепса картина зеркально противоположенная


tortoise написал(а):


> см. выше- мышца всегда в тонусе
> т.е. всегда!!!!!!!!!!! все!!!!!!!!!!! мышцы слегка в тонусе?
> да же во сне?
> даже под гипнозом?


 да, всегда. Мы научились  искусственно устранять тонус и вызывать временный обратимый паралич мышц применяя курареподобные вещества при даче эндотрахиального наркоза, например


tortoise написал(а):


> Связка это КОМПОНЕНТ сустава
> А если сустав не полностью разогнут, не полностью согнут
> 1. что со связкой?
> 2. что с мышцей?


связка остается в том положении и такой длины, на которою её растянуло движение сустава и на какой амплитуде движение было остановлено.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> митохондрии – это клетки формирующие энергию


нет, митохондрии это органеллы клетки. Внутриклеточная электростанция.


----------



## tortoise (7 Июн 2011)

Исправляем, сама пишу входят в состав клетки и сама же пишу что это клетка, и ладно бы описалась............ не поняла до конца:


Между микрофибрилами много митохондрий (*Митохондрии*_ (входят в состав клетки, в клетке их много чем больше клетке нужно кислорода, тем больше в ней митохондрий. Митохондрии обеспечивают энергией отдаленные участки клетки )_мы про них в химии боли говорили.. И уже знаем, что митохондрии – это клетки формирующие энергию



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нет, митохондрии это органеллы клетки. Внутриклеточная электростанция.


мышечное волокно-клетка, многоядерная, возможно, сросшаяся из нескольких, но клетка, а  митохонодрии -часть клетки, входит в состав клетки, клетка состоит в том числе и из митохондрий, митохондрии  состоят из 2х белков(взаимодействие этих белков и производит энергию.Так?)

продолжаем читать лекцию, медленно, но читаем:

Итак, возвращаемся к вопросу, что все болезни от нервов.
На окончании моторного нейрона ( я так понимаю нерва) возникает электрический потенциал = потенциал движения, импульс к выполнению движения, т.е мы подумали о необходимости выполнить движение (или не успели подумать, но необходимость движения возникла например прикоснулись к горячему- отдернули руку, и даже скорее всего отскочили).
Под действием электрического сигнала высвободился медиатор (медиатор движения? Так?) и передался на мембрану мышечной клетки, а мы помним, что мембраны мышечного волокна по споим электропроводным свойствам похожа на электропроводность нервных окончаний. В мышечном волокне возникает потенциал движения.
Этот сигнал не воздействует на прямую на мышечное волокно, он воздействует на Т-трубочки, которые под воздействием сигнала выделяют кальций, который блокирует тропонин и тропинозим, которые мешают соединится актиновым и миозиновым филоментам.
Т.е. у миозина появляется возможность прикрепиться к актину, что как мы выяснили выше приводит к мышечному сокращению.
Есть теория (на сколько я поняла не до конца подтвержденная) что выход калия из трубочек обеспечивает молекула ИФ3 (инозитол-1,4,5-трифосфатом)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> клетка состоит в том числе и из митохондрий, митохондрии состоят из 2х белков(взаимодействие этих белков и производит энергию.Так?)


 да гдето так.

продолжаем читать лекцию, медленно, но читаем:



tortoise написал(а):


> На окончании моторного нейрона ( я так понимаю нерва)


Мотонейрон это клетка (нейрон) находящаяся в передних рогах спинного мозга, а её отросток как провод тянется от клетки до нужной мышцы, как кабель конектит нейрон (контролер) и мышцу (привод движения сустава, такой себе электродвигатель). Так вот, окончание это место соединения кабеля с мембраной мышцы сарколеммой, (помните была такая) группа контактов так сказать))). А сам кабель проходит в изоляции с пучком других таких же и вот этот пучок кабелей, и называют НЕРВ.



tortoise написал(а):


> возникает электрический потенциал = потенциал движения,


 потенциал действия.



tortoise написал(а):


> Под действием электрического сигнала высвободился медиатор (медиатор движения? Так?)  и передался на мембрану мышечной клетки


да все это происходит в зоне контакта, "на клемме", так сказать... Прямого контакта там нет, есть окончание кабеля закрытое мембраной, через которую после прихода импульса выделяются медиаторы (хим. вещества), эти медиаторы попадают на контактную мембрану сарколеммы мышцы и под их воздействием генерируется электрический импульс уже в самой мышце. Прямого контакта с прямой передачей электротока от нейрона на мышцу нет. Это очень важно и очень классно. Нас так создавали, что бы мы могли при необходимости на время отключать эту электро-химическуюпередачу передачу ))).



tortoise написал(а):


> Этот сигнал не воздействует на прямую на мышечное волокно, он воздействует на Т-трубочки, которые под воздействием сигнала выделяют кальций, который блокирует тропонин и тропинозим, которые мешают соединится актиновым и миозиновым филоментам.
> Т.е. у миозина появляется возможность прикрепиться к актину, что как мы выяснили выше приводит к мышечному сокращению.


 Да, сигнал появившийся на мембране сарколеммы после воздействия медиатора



tortoise написал(а):


> Есть теория (на сколько я поняла не до конца подтвержденная) что выход калия из трубочек обеспечивает молекула ИФ3 (инозитол-1,4,5-трифосфатом)


есть такое.


----------



## tortoise (9 Июн 2011)

Мышца состоит из мышечных волокон
Мышечное волокно – это клетка многоядерная
Клетка в оболочке из сарколеммы (сарколемма и саркомеры- разные вещи), сарколеммы похожи на мембраны нервных клеток по электрическим свойствам
Клетка состоит из микрофибрилл
Миофибрилла состоит из саркомеров( помним и не путаем м сарколемой)
· не микро, а МИО,
· это не миозин,
· это не митохондрии
Саркомер отделены друг от друга z мембранами, на картинке 3 саркомера, просто по разному отображены- два крайних показаны как взаимодействие белков, а средний- показаны зоны и мембраны. Так?

Далее написано, что : «Между миофибриллами находится большое количество митохондрий, что является свидетельством протекания здесь высокоэнергетических процессов»

Я сначала поняла так, что актинии миозин с тропомиозином и тропонином- это составные части митохондрий (т.к. они электричество вырабатывают), но из картинок получается , что актин с миозином в саркомере, и миозин к zмембранам прикреплен.
При этом читаем про электрическое сопряжение саркомерах и такое ощущение, что митохондрии совсем не при чем.

Еще, про т-трубочки, они в саркоплазме, которой заполнено пространство МЕЖДУ миофибриллами. Там же мембранные пузырьки и цисцерны. И все это вместе сакоплазматический ретикулум.


_Рис. 7.2. Схематическое изображение взаимного расположения сарколеммы (1), поперечных трубочек (2), боковых цистерн (3), продольных трубочек (4), саркоплазматического ретикулума и миофибрилл (5) мышечного волокна А - в покое, Б - во время сокращения. (по Б.И. Ходорову)._
И судя по рисунку все это внутри боковых цистерн и поперечных трубочек
Циклическая ссылка, даже две. Я зависла, не понимаю
Я понимаю если бы я за один раз выделила время что бы разобраться , было бы проще, но имею, то что имею. А понять хочу, только не спрашивайте зачем мне это надо.
А Т- трубочки (которые выделяют калий (или кальций все же)- это те же поперечные и продольные трубочки, что и на этом рисунке?

А теории про ИФ3 пока остается нечитабельной, возможно из-за описанной выше циклической ссылки.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Я сначала поняла так, что актинии миозин с тропомиозином и тропонином- это составные части митохондрий (т.к. они электричество вырабатывают), но из картинок получается , что актин с миозином в саркомере, и миозин к zмембранам прикреплен.
> При этом читаем про электрическое сопряжение саркомерах и такое ощущение, что митохондрии совсем не при чем.


миозин и актин это рельсы и поезд, который скользит по рельсам туда и обратно,  благодаря чему происходит сокращение миофибриллы, а в целом и все мышца. По хорду движения этого "поезда" разбросаны электростанции (митохондрии). Электростанции обеспечивают АТФ для езды паровоза, но сами не являются, ни частью паровоза (актин) ни рельсами (миозин).


tortoise написал(а):


> Еще, про т-трубочки, они в саркоплазме, которой заполнено пространство МЕЖДУ миофибриллами.


да это внутриклеточные провода, по которым распространяется электрический импульс


tortoise написал(а):


> Там же мембранные пузырьки и цисцерны. И все это вместе сакоплазматический ретикулум.


да вспомогательные структуры для обеспечения функционирования  клетки


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Я зависла, не понимаю



посмотрите вот тут
http://meduniver.com/Medical/Physiology/515.html
http://tvoytrening.ru/2/2-mishci/6-mishechnaya-kletka.html


----------



## tortoise (13 Июн 2011)

продолжаю читать лекцию
Еще раз для особо одаренных вот эти червяки сверху это -
Саркоплазматический ретикулум, который состоит из: поперечных трубочек (2), боковых цистерн (3), продольных трубочек (4). Так?


Тропонин и тропиозим препятствуют прикреплению миозиновых головок к актину. Кальций связывает тропонин и сокращение становится возможным, т.к. тропин теперь не может помещать соединению миозина и актина.
Для расслаблния мышцы необходимо снизить концентрацию кальция в саркомере.
Как для повышения так и для снижения концентрации кальция необходима молекула АТФ.


На окончании моторного нейрон появляется электрический потенциал
под действием электрического потенциала Высвобождается медиатор
под действием медиатора открываются ионные каналы
под действием иона возникает потенциал действия на МЕМБРАНЕ мышечного волокна
Возбуждение ОЧЕНЬ поверхностно, оно проникает совсем не глубоко
Передача к миофибриллам осуществляется посредством саркоплазматического ретикулума («червяк»-состоящий из трубочек и цисцерн)) Так?
Трубочки деполяризуются и высвобождается внутриклеточная молекула –посредник ИФ3, которая образуется при разложении связанного с мембраной фосфатидилинозитола (*Фосфатиди́линозито́л*_ (англ. __Phosphatidylinositol, __PtdIns, __PI__) — минорный фосфолипид внутреннего слоя мембран эукариотических клеток, важный компонент внутриклеточных сигнальных путей_)
Молекула ИФ3 передает возбуждение к концевым цисцернам
В концевых цисцернах под действием молекулы ИФ3 высвобождается кальций в пространство между актином и миозином
Увеличение концентрации кальция блокирует тропонин и и тропомиозин
Блокировка тропонина позволяет миозину и актину вступить во взаимодействие и миозиновые головки присоединяются к актину
Следующий цикл работы миозинового поперечного мостика осуществляется после гидролиза АТФ.
Освобожденная в результате гидролиза АтФ энергия запасается в виде конформационного изменения молекулы (вращение атомов вокруг простой ковалентной связи) миозина.
Миозиновая головка отходит, а затем вновь присоединяется к следующем активному центру актинового филамента. Во время сокращения мышечного волокна каждый поперечный мостик по мере своего продвижения вдоль актинового филамента прикрепляется, подтягивается и отсоединяется много раз.
Последовательное прикрепление и отсоединение миозиновых головок притягивает нити актина друг к другу и саркомер укорачивается
В результате активной работы Са2+ насосов саркоплазматического ретикулума уровень Са2+ в саркомере понижается.
Тропомиозин начинает блокировать взаимодействие актиновых и миозиновых филаментов, мышца расслабляется.
В расслабленном состоянии она находится до тех пор, пока не произойдет очередная деполяризация поверхностной мембраны. (до очередной команды к сокращению)
Если сопоставить во времени указанные процессы, то можно увидеть*, что электрические изменения предшествуют механическим и практически завершаются в латентный период до начала сокращения*. Процесс сокращения развивается только после достижения достаточной концентрации Ca2+ в саркомере. (рис. 7.11).

По моему в картинке опечатка
Аэробный- процесс с потреблением кислорода
Анаэробный – бескислородный процесс


Сам по себе процесс гликолиза анаэробный
АТФ=>АДФ+Фн(что ЭТО!!?????)+ свободная энергия
АДФ+КрФ=>АТФ+К(креатин) (пополнение запаса АТФ)
Кр+АТФ=>КрФ+АДФ
Эти анаэробные процессы преобладают первые 40-50 сек.
Пировиноградная кислота ( и где она образовалась то, не вижу из формул уж не Фн ли?)- конечный продукт гликолиза при участии ионов водорода преобразуется в молочную кислоту.
А вот молочная кислота соединяясь с кислородом преобразуется в глюкозу, за счет энергии , которая высвобождается при расщеплении ее на СО2и Н2О
И через 60-70 сек доминирует аэробные процессы.

В работающей мышце доля энергии приходящаяся на теплообразование в 5 раз выше, чем доля энергии расходуемая на выполнение фмеханической работы..
Фаза начального теплообразования в 1000 раз короче фазы восстановительного теплообразования
Начальное теплообразование вызвано процессами, приводящими мышцу в укороченное состояние.
Восстановительное теплообразование длиться несколько минут после расслабления на 90- это аэробные процессы преобразования молочной кислоты в глюкозу и 10% анаэробные процессы гликолиза (распада АТФ)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Так?


 Да



tortoise написал(а):


> саркоплазматического ретикулума («червяк»-состоящий из трубочек и цисцерн)) Так?


Да


tortoise написал(а):


> Аэробный- процесс с потреблением кислорода
> Анаэробный – бескислородный процесс


Да


tortoise написал(а):


> АТФ=>АДФ+Фн(что ЭТО!!?????


   смотрим тут
http://meduniver.com/Medical/Biology/202.html


----------



## tortoise (14 Июн 2011)

в картинке опечатка?

аэробный и анаэробные процессы местами попутаны?


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> смотрим тут
> http://meduniver.com/Medical/Biology/202.html


ок, спасибо

остались быстрые и медленные.........
интересно, где Кристинка? ее вопрос был.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> в картинке опечатка?
> 
> аэробный и анаэробные процессы местами попутаны?



нет нет, там все верно. Что смутило? То что после молочной кислоты скобка и надпись анаэробные процессы?


----------



## tortoise (14 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нет нет, там все верно. Что смутило? То что после молочной кислоты скобка и надпись анаэробные процессы?


 да вверху показаны процессы без кислорода , написано-аэробные
внизу процессы с участием кислорода написаны анаэробные...........


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> http://meduniver.com/Medical/Biology/202.html


похоже мне этой ссылки ( там еще десяток переходов) еще на неделю хватит ))))))))))))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> да вверху показаны процессы без кислорода , написано-аэробные
> внизу процессы с участием кислорода написаны анаэробные...........



нет там не так показано. Смотрим внимательно. Человек начинает бег, команда мышце сокращаться, АТФ получаем гликолизом, так как дыхалка пока не нагнала в кровь требуемое парциальное давление кислорода. Легкие хекают чаще,  кислород пошел, гликолиз передал эстафету аэробному окислению, и паровоз пыхтит на всех парах.  (верхняя часть схемы с тремя кольцами цикла). Если легкие хекать не умеют, так как надо (отсутствие тренированности) и не дают требуемого объема кислорода, то гликолиз будет  давать отработку в виде молочной кислоты, которая будет  утилизироваться, в печении  ликвидируя нехватку кислорода которую не смогли подать в топку легкие.  Так вот переход гликогена в молочную кислоту из-за нехватки кислорода  это и есть анаэробный путь. Что не ясно?


----------



## tortoise (15 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Легкие хекают чаще


один "хек"=вдох +выдох?


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> гликолиз передал эстафету аэробному окислению, и паровоз пыхтит на всех парах. (верхняя часть схемы с тремя кольцами цикла). Что не ясно?


ааааааааааааааааа, теперь вроде бы ясно  почти..............

а что такое с биохимической очки зрения "второе дыхание"
я сначала предположила, что это передача эстафеты аэробному окислению, но что то мне подсказывает, что второе дыхание по позже открывается.......... ну точно оно позже, а не через минуту



> Эти анаэробные процессы преобладают первые 40-50 сек.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> один "хек"=вдох +выдох?


 )))) можно и так сказать))))



tortoise написал(а):


> а что такое с биохимической очки зрения "второе дыхание"


ничего))) просто мобилизация скрытых способностей организма переносить повышенную нагрузку. Организм как бы привыкает и "перестает ныть" что ему тяжело, и он больше не может работать в таком режиме))).


----------



## tortoise (15 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Организм как бы привыкает и "перестает ныть" что ему тяжело, и он больше не может работать в таком режиме))).


мозги и/или нервы соглашаются работать в новом режиме?

и вообще, что в организме "устает"?
если поднять руки в стороны, и попытаться их удерживать, от опускания вниз, они устанут очень быстро
если их ВЫТЯНУТЬ в стороны и попытаться дотянуться до стен, раза в 3-4 дольше не устанешь
а если "положить руки на воздух" и расслабиться, то еще раз в 10 время удержания увеличиться
ПОЧЕМУ?
мышцы же те же работают или все же другие?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> мозги и/или нервы соглашаются работать в новом режиме?


все вместе. Есть волевой акт, место его возникновения не известно, как впрочем и того кто называет себя "я"  и убежден, что машинка на которой он катается под названием тело,  его собственность но не его часть )), этот "я" отождествляет части машинки как свою вещь которую он пользует,  но не как часть себя (моя нога, моя рука, мой мозг и т.д.). Так вот,  "я" захотел бежать марафон, и машинка послушно побежала мобилизируясь под требования владельца, вся целиком и нервами и мышцами и легкими, вся одним словом. Вот в каком состоянии она финиширует,  будет зависеть от подготовленности болида к гонкам.



tortoise написал(а):


> и вообще, что в организме "устает"?


 устает это общее название без конкретики. Если говорить о мышце то усталость это два процесса, истощение бензина (АТФ) и накопление продуктов неполного сгорания.


tortoise написал(а):


> если поднять руки в стороны, и попытаться их удерживать, от опускания вниз, они устанут очень быстро
> если их ВЫТЯНУТЬ в стороны и попытаться дотянуться до стен, раза в 3-4 дольше не устанешь
> а если "положить руки на воздух" и расслабиться, то еще раз в 10 время удержания увеличиться
> ПОЧЕМУ?
> мышцы же те же работают или все же другие?


Воля шофера машины))). Вот то "я",  которое говорит "моя мышца" если очень заинтересовано (кураж или спортивный интерес) умеет направлять дополнительные резервы машины на решение конкретных задач. Перераспределяется кровоток, растет АД,  усиливается поставка гликогена и кислорода удлиняется время пробега мышцы. Если вы просто так, бесцельно держите руки ваша воля не заставляет работать машинку в режиме форсажа, то обменные процессы идут в базовом режиме и расход АТФ также базовый, сколько его есть столько держим руки.


----------



## tortoise (16 Июн 2011)

это "я" обеспечивает эффект плацебо, который превышает действие многих лекарств.
это самое "я" так так отстраивает обмен веществ, что один выздоравливает на пустышках, а другому сильнодействующие препараты не помогают, потому что его "я" по каким то неясным причинам активно сопротивляется выздоровлению?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> это "я" обеспечивает эффект плацебо, который превышает действие многих лекарств.
> это самое "я" так так отстраивает обмен веществ, что один выздоравливает на пустышках, а другому сильнодействующие препараты не помогают, потому что его "я" по каким то неясным причинам активно сопротивляется выздоровлению?


можно и так сказать. Но внешний фактор, влияющий на саму машину,  может и не зависеть от воли, кирпич, упавший  на голову,  никак не зависит от воли.


----------



## tortoise (21 Июн 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Знаменитый немецкий и физиологотчаянный экспериментатор Рудольф Вирхов, чтобы показать "роль" мышцы ставил следующий эксперимент (немец, что возьмешь....)
> Рассекал фасцию бицепса у шимпанзе, доставал мышцу, перемалывал в мясорубке (немец, что возьмешь....), фарш закладывал обратно в фасцию. Зашивал. Через два месяца функия мышцы полностью восстанавливалась...





abelar написал(а):


> Знаменитый немецкий физиолог, врач, непревзойденный экспериментатор Рудольф Вирхов (со свойственным немецким цинизмом, естесссно) провел в 1923 году следующий "опыт": у шимпанзе (обезьяна такая) вскрыл фасцию двуглавой мышцы, извлек мышечную ткань, провернул через мясорубку, после чего вложил этот"фарш"обратно в фасциальное ложе!..... Через 21 день (кстати, "правило 21 -го дня в неврологии....) бицепс был снова готов к миодинамике!!!



Уважаемый доктор abelar, обезьянья мышца произвела на меня неизгладимое впечатление, и тут решила, проверить информацию,  как минимум одну ошибку я нашла точно http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enc_colier/3889/ВИРХОВ ,Умер Вирхов в Берлине 5 сентября 1902., но допустим описка. Но я ведь не нашла вообще информацию про этот эксперимент,  дайте ссылочку, где этот эксперемент описан.............


----------



## tortoise (22 Июн 2011)

Игорь Григорьевич, я правильно понимаю:
сухожилия это практически один колаген (уж актина с метозином там точно нет)?
 нервные окончания туда то же не подходят? Моторные точно не должны, а "чувственные" или как их правильно назвать?
 следовательно сухожилия не сокращаются?
 а длина сухожилий (процент от длины мышцы) это раз и навсегда заданная длина или в процессе жизни-тренировок-питания-длительной неподвижности- чего то еще эта длина может меняться?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Игорь Григорьевич, я правильно понимаю:
> сухожилия это практически один колаген (уж актина с метозином там точно нет)?


да.


tortoise написал(а):


> нервные окончания туда то же не подходят? Моторные точно не должны, а "чувственные" или как их правильно назвать?


подходят "чувствительные". Механорецепторы - датчики растяжения сухожилий, чувствительные воспринимающие боль, трофические контролирующие обменные процессы.  


tortoise написал(а):


> следовательно сухожилия не сокращаются?


сокращаются (стягиваются) возвращаясь в первоначальную длину после растяжения. Сокращаются (стягиваются) после отрыва в месте прикрепления к надкостнице. Свойство "резины"



tortoise написал(а):


> а длина сухожилий (процент от длины мышцы) это раз и навсегда заданная длина или в процессе жизни-тренировок-питания-длительной неподвижности- чего то еще эта длина может меняться?


может теряться эластичность после воспалительного процесса, например, и прорастания фиброзной ткани вместо эластичной, возникает потеря растяжимости.


----------



## tortoise (22 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> сокращаются (стягиваются) возвращаясь в первоначальную длину после растяжения. Сокращаются (стягиваются) после отрыва в месте прикрепления к надкостнице. Свойство "резины"


После какого отрыва?, травма?


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> может теряться эластичность после воспалительного процесса, например, и прорастания фиброзной ткани вместо эластичной, возникает потеря растяжимости.


еще раз, для особо одаренных, где образуется фиброзная ткань?
и вообще, что это такое по сути, в контексте мышц и того что я теперь о них знаю. чего нет фиброзной ткани.
я так поняла, что в процессе воспаления ДЛИНА сухожилия удлиняется или фиброзные участки по всей длине мышцы могут образоваться?
А после устранения воспаления этот фиброз куда то девается или все- навсегда? м.б. скальпель помочь сможет?
а от длительной "неработы" фиброз в МЫШЦАХ возможен?


----------



## tortoise (22 Июн 2011)

И снова вернемся к лекции:
Мышечные волокна бывают 4х типов

 Медленные тонические мышечные волокна.. Такие волокна характеризуются низкой скоростью сокращения, мультитерминальной  (много терминалов, много подводящих нервов, много соединений) иннервацией (снабжение органов и тканей нервами) и невозможностью совершать одиночные сокращения. К медленным тоническим волокном подходят большое количество нервных окончаний, которые подсоединяются к мышечному волокну (чередование синапсисов, *Синапс(ы)* (греч. _synapsis_ — соединение, связь) — специализированная зона контакта между нейронами или нейронами и другими возбудимыми образованиями, обеспечивающая передачу сигналов с сохранением, изменением или исчезновением ее информационного значения.) поэтому передавать возбуждение (потенциал движения) по волокну нет необходимости. Эти волокна есть в глазных яблоках. Эти волокна не способны на одиночные сокращения. Импульс от синапсиса вызывает незначительное сокращение, несколько импульсов подряд приводят к медленному нарастаю напряжения, а расслабление в 100 раз медленней сокращения. Не пойму только, если все так медленно и постепенно, почему тогда невозможно (у меня не получается, долгие «годы» тренировок результата не дали) ПЛАВНО вращать открытыми глазами, движение получается рывками…………
 Медленные фазические волокна. малая скоростью сокращения и высокая  выносливость, активируются одним аксоном, имеют только одно соединение. Много митохондрий, АТФ расходуются медленно. У млекопитающих- для поддержания позы и медленных движений. На сколько я понимаю этих волокон должно быть много, в т.н. «глубоких мышцах», помню- помню, глубоких мышц нет, но есть короткие межпозвонковые, так? В йоговских асанах и формах тайцизы скорее всего такие волокна работать должны. ТАК?
 Быстрые фазические волокна гликолитические волокна. Немедленные , быстрые сокращениям, мало митохондрий, источник АТФ -анаэробные процессы (гликолиз). Сокращаются даже в условиях нехватки кислорода. (Например белые грудные мышцы домашней птицы.) Ладно бог с ней с птицей, а у человека где их много? От горячего руку отдернули- они отработали?
 Быстрые фазические окислительные волокна. Быстрые одиночные сокращений. Медленное утомление, много митохондрий. Окислительное восполнение запасов АТФ. Низкая продолжительность одиночного сокращения обусловлена быстрым высвобождением захватыванием кальций( передвижении диких птиц). А у человека??????????!!!!!!!!!!!! Или эти руку от горячего дергают?
Есть и промежуточные типы волокон.
Длительная работа зависит от численности и активности митохондрий.
Свойства мембраны определяют единичное будет сокращение или серийное(градуальное)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> После какого отрыва?, травма?


 да


tortoise написал(а):


> , где образуется фиброзная ткань?


 на месте прерывания целостности волокна, если речь идет о травме или между листком влагалища и тканью сухожилья при воспалительном процессе (тендовагините) в виде фиброзных спаек, или вследствии врожденной склонности к развитию фиброза сухожилий (например контрактура Дюпиетрена).


tortoise написал(а):


> я так поняла, что в процессе воспаления ДЛИНА сухожилия удлиняется или фиброзные участки по всей длине мышцы могут образоваться?


нет,  при воспалении длина не удлиняется. Просто в процессе воспаления, в фазе экссудации, наступает пропитывание волокон фибрином, возникает нарушение микроциркуляции,  в следствии отека и замена эластичной соединительной ткани сухожилий  на фиброзную, образуются спайки между поверхность сухожилья и его влагалищем.   Способствует этому и функциональная обездвиженность сухожилия, ведь воспаление вызывает боль и мы перестаем активно работать мышцей стимулируя растяжением ткани сухожилья.


tortoise написал(а):


> А после устранения воспаления этот фиброз куда то девается или все- навсегда? м.б. скальпель помочь сможет?


 у кого как. У одного порез на коже оставляет еле заметное пятнышко, а у другого обезображивающий рубец. Все индивидуально. Скальпель может помочь, мы можем иссечь фиброзно-измененное влагалище "почистить" сухожилье.


tortoise написал(а):


> а от длительной "неработы" фиброз в МЫШЦАХ возможен?


от не работы будет развиваться атрофия мышцы, для фиброза нужно нарушить микроциркуляцию, уменьшить кровоток, тогда вследствие недостаточности поступления кислорода будет развиваться усиленно соединительная ткань (каркас мышцы).


----------



## vzdribadyk (22 Июн 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dob6A9Bpik
Что скажите про этот комплекс, мне показался безопасным....???


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Июн 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dob6A9Bpik
> Что скажите про этот комплекс, мне показался безопасным....???


Если нечего не болит можно делать.


----------



## vzdribadyk (22 Июн 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrURE7cftZw
а эти, если ноет поясница?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Июн 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrURE7cftZw
> а эти, если ноет поясница?


они позиционируют это для снятия ОСТРОЙ боли!!! Это безумие.


----------



## vzdribadyk (22 Июн 2011)

А если, при ноющей боли можно Игорь Зинчук?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Июн 2011)

там есть момент скручивания поясничного отдела по оси... Это смущает...


----------



## svetlaya2210 (22 Июн 2011)

Добрый день, уважаемый доктор Зинчук! Подскажите, пожалуйста, исходя из Вашего опыта, после микродискэктомии L5-S1 упражнения со скручиванием и наклонами действительно противопоказаны на всю оставшуюся жизнь (мнение нейрохирурга) или индивидуально при хорошей переносимости допускаются?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Медленные тонические мышечные олокна.. Такие волокна характеризуются низкой скоростью сокращения, мультитерминальной (много терминалов, много подводящих нервов, много соединений) иннервацией (снабжение органов и тканей нервами) и невозможностью совершать одиночные сокращения. К медленным тоническим волокном подходят большое количество нервных окончаний, которые подсоединяются к мышечному волокну (чередование синапсисов, *Синапс(ы)* (греч. _synapsis_ — соединение, связь) — специализированная зона контакта между нейронами или нейронами и другими возбудимыми образованиями, обеспечивающая передачу сигналов с сохранением, изменением или исчезновением ее информационного значения.) поэтому передавать возбуждение (потенциал движения) по волокну нет необходимости. Эти волокна есть в глазных яблоках. Эти волокна не способны на одиночные сокращения. Импульс от синапсиса вызывает незначительное сокращение, несколько импульсов подряд приводят к медленному нарастаю напряжения, а расслабление в 100 раз медленней сокращения. Не пойму только, если все так медленно и постепенно, почему тогда невозможно (у меня не получается, долгие «годы» тренировок результата не дали) ПЛАВНО вращать открытыми глазами, движение получается рывками…………


Медленно относительно чего?))) Сравниваются типы мышечных волокон, одни быстрее сокращаются другие медленно, но даже медленный тип сокращения это миллисекунды, а не часы. Более того, сокращение это  плавное контролируемое  перемещение нитей актина  по необходимости или на всю длину или частично. Скорость сокращения волокна, это время от поступления импульса до реализации выполнения работы волокном.  


tortoise написал(а):


> Медленные фазические волокна. малая скоростью сокращения и высокая выносливость, активируются одним аксоном, имеют только одно соединение. Много митохондрий, АТФ расходуются медленно. У млекопитающих- для поддержания позы и медленных движений. На сколько я понимаю этих волокон должно быть много, в т.н. «глубоких мышцах», помню- помню, глубоких мышц нет, но есть короткие межпозвонковые, так? В йоговских асанах и формах тайцизы скорее всего такие волокна работать должны. ТАК?


да так, но главное понимать, что нет "чисто быстрых" мышц и "чисто медленных". В каждой мышце присутствуют все типы волокон, но преобладает тот тип,  какую функцию выполняет мышца динамическую или больше статическую (поддержание позы). При  этом процент быстрых-медленных не постоянен и может меняться под воздействием систематически  выполняемой мышцей работы (тренировка).  


tortoise написал(а):


> Быстрые фазические волокна гликолитические волокна. Немедленные , быстрые сокращениям, мало митохондрий, источник АТФ -анаэробные процессы (гликолиз). Сокращаются даже в условиях нехватки кислорода. (Например белые грудные мышцы домашней птицы.) Ладно бог с ней с птицей, а у человека где их много? От горячего руку отдернули- они отработали?


да они родимые, у человека они везде, процент их содержания в отдельной мышце у отдельных людей разный генетически детерминирован.


tortoise написал(а):


> Быстрые фазические окислительные волокна. Быстрые одиночные сокращений. Медленное утомление, много митохондрий. Окислительное восполнение запасов АТФ. Низкая продолжительность одиночного сокращения обусловлена быстрым высвобождением захватыванием кальций( передвижении диких птиц). А у человека??????????!!!!!!!!!!!! Или эти руку от горячего дергают?


нет, эти волокна бегут спринт. Они сокращаются очень быстро, при хорошей подачи кислорода, когда бегун глубоко и часто дышит, создавая в крови высокую концентрацию кислорода.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Июн 2011)

svetlaya2210 написал(а):


> Добрый день, уважаемый доктор Зинчук! Подскажите, пожалуйста, исходя из Вашего опыта, после микродискэктомии L5-S1 упражнения со скручиванием и наклонами действительно противопоказаны на всю оставшуюся жизнь (мнение нейрохирурга) или индивидуально при хорошей переносимости допускаются?


Наклоны по осям вперед - назад, вправо - влево обязаны быть, это необходимое условие функционирования позвоночника. Их амплитуда не должна вызывать боль, скручивание по оси (торсионные движения) не физиологичны, если имеется снижение высоты диска. А микродискэктомия тут совершенно не приделах.  Вам аккуратненько, в дужке позвоночника, просверлили махонькую дырочку, через которую "выщипали" по кусочкам выпятившийся фрагментик диска, вот и все.  Никакого отношения к функции суставов, которые и реализуют функцию наклонов и скручивания,  микродискэктомия не имеет. Более того, если присутствовало нарушение функции сустава ДО операции, то оно (это нарушение) никуда не делись и после проведения микродискэктомии. Не надо вешать всех собак на грыжу диска,  в подавляющем большинстве случаев совсем не грыжа отравляет жизнь пациентам вызывая боль и приводя к утрате трудоспособности.


----------



## svetlaya2210 (23 Июн 2011)

Спасибо за ответ!


----------



## tortoise (23 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> скручивание по оси (торсионные движения) не физиологичны, если имеется снижение высоты диска. .


торсионные =ротационные?
сразу после стационара, находясь еще в подостром периоде я начала посещать   ЦЕНТР «CORPORE SANO» – это центр немецкой HI Tech – медицины, который занимается лечением, реабилитацией и профилактикой заболеваний позвоночника и суставов.
там комплекс тренажеров david, 5 из них считаются специальными лечебными, в т.ч. один для шеи.
на этих тренажерах в строго фиксированных траекториях выполняем упражнения с весом
сгибание позвоночника вперед (пресс работает)
разгибание позвоночника
наклоны в стороны (там работают сгибатели и разгибатели)
и РОТАЦИЯ (плечи закреплены, а ноги скручиваем, с весом)
на ротацию на последний допускают, но я на него села еще ногу градусов на 85 поднимала не дотягивала до 90.  На этом тренажере, со слов врача, в начале  у всех очень быстрый прогресс по весу  (вес очень быстро начинает ощущаться легким), т.к. как правило ротаторы у людей совсем не тренированны, а прогресс от "нуля" всегда большой, первое время каждое занятие по кг добавляли. Скручивание градусов на 70-80, наверное (ощутимо больше 45 и точно меньше 90)
Ваше мнение, Игорь Григорьевич.
если берем 2 цилиндра поверхности параллельны друг другу, ось вращения проходит через центр - я не вижу как снижение высоты диска может отрицательно сказаться в этом случае. Если наклониться и повернуться- тогда  да, объем движения зависит от высоты диска.
Где ошибка?


----------



## tortoise (23 Июн 2011)

Таблички не рисуются, не вставляются, вот так попробовала изобразить
вопрос первый понятно, что  имелось в виду?
вопрос второй, правильно, то , что заполнено, можно ли заполнить там, где знаки вопроса стоят без текста?




.


----------



## tortoise (23 Июн 2011)

___ _________Скорость
_____________сокращения ___ синапс ___ выносливость ___ Митохондрии ___ АТФ  _______________ зачем
Медленные 
тонические ____ маленькая ___ много ___ Высокая? __________ ?_____________ ? __________ Марафон?
Медленные
 фазические ____ маленькая ___ Один? ____ высокая _________ много ___ Медленный расход _______ асана
Быстрые
 фазические
гликолитические _ быстро ___ один ______ Низкая? __________ Мало ___ гликолиз ______________ горячее
Быстрые 
фазические 
окислительные___ быстро ___ один ______ высокая __________ много _ Окислительное восполнение _ спринт


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> и РОТАЦИЯ



вспоминаем с чего начали. Тип движения обеспечивается ФОРМОЙ сустава. Для обеспечения движения по вертикальной оси (скручивания, торсия) форма сустава должна быть соответственно, или шарообразной, или блоковидной (как в локте) с ориентацией оси блока по  вертикальной оси. В позвоночнике нет такого типа сустава. При сохраненной нормальной высоте диска мы можем делать ротационные движения (торсионные точнее) ГРУПОЙ суставов, суммируя движения каждого сустава (максимальные  боковые смещения каждого ПЛОСКОГО сустава с максимальным сближением суставных отростков в крайних амплитудах) и получая общую амплитуду поворота где-то в 3\4 на пути от 0 до 90 градусов. При этом чем ниже высота диска, тем выше  опасность получить подвывих в суставе ПДС со сниженным диском. То, что немцы чудили не удивительно,  так и у нас достаточно необоснованных и странных рекомендаций, это не ново...


----------



## tortoise (23 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> То, что немцы чудили не удивительно, так и у нас достаточно необоснованных и странных рекомендаций, это не ново...


а картинки со скрученным позвоночником случайно нет? как то у меня пространственного воображения не хватает

У меня все ходы записаны!!!!!!!!!:
https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/8/
_"Боковые наклоны и ротация торса, эти движения преимущественно обеспечиваются глубокими. Почему во всех рекомендациях : исключить ротационные нагрузки?_ Многие давая эту рекомендацию сивого понятия не имеют почему нужно исключить ротацию. Рекомендация в доброй половине случаев оправдана и разумна."

Возможно я не верно Вас поняла, но из этого ответа я сделала вывод что ротационные движения в разумных пределах то же нужны………..как минимум в половине случаев..........
или эта половина, когда диски не снижены(((((((((

вот еще
"_Ротационные движения нельзя- во всех гимнастиках есть скрутки, я сейчас делаю скрутки с утяжелением- где правда?_ Правда заключается в состоянии позвоночника каждого конкретного пациента и индивидуальных возможностях суставов. связок. мышц могущих или не могущих реализовать тот или инной тип движения."


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> ___ _________Скорость
> _____________сокращения ___ синапс ___ выносливость ___ Митохондрии ___ АТФ _______________ зачем
> Медленные
> тонические ____ маленькая ___ много ___ Высокая ___много_____ медленный расход___ фиксированная позиция частей тело выполнение предельно точных движенеий до десятих градуса с фиксацией и удержанием на нужное время (глаза, мелкая моторика пальцев)
> ...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> а картинки со скрученным позвоночником случайно нет? как то у меня пространственного воображения не хватает


 нету, надо поискать в сети...



tortoise написал(а):


> Возможно я не верно Вас поняла, но из этого ответа я сделала вывод что ротационные движения в разумных пределах то же нужны………..как минимум в половине случаев..........
> или эта половина, когда диски не снижены(((((((((


именно))) когда диски нормальной высоты ротация безопасна, опасность нарастает пропорционально снижению высоты диска и как следствие СБЛИЖЕНИЮ СУСТАВНЫХ ОТРОСТКОВ!!! Можно смоделировать, взять в руки килограмм 25 и понаблюдать даст или нет организм повращать торсом ))) очень интересный эффект получится))). Когда диск снижается под тяжестью,  которую мы держим,  организм РЕЗКО ограничивает амплитуду и свободу движения, мы об этом вначале говорили.Это защитная реакция, так как сближенные суставные при резких движениях с привычной амплитудой могут свалиться в подвывих с ущемлением менискоида.


----------



## tortoise (23 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> При этом чем ниже высота диска, тем выше опасность получить подвывих в суставе ПДС со сниженным диском. То, что немцы чудили не удивительно, так и у нас достаточно необоснованных и странных рекомендаций, это не ново...


ой........... блин........
а потом спрашивают, и зачем же самой во всем разбираться...........(((((((((
внимание вопрос:
а разве возможно, что при грыже/протрузии высота дисков будет нормальная?
а какова вероятность болей в спине при дисках с идеальной высотой?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> а разве возможно, что при грыже/протрузии высота дисков будет нормальная?
> а какова вероятность болей в спине при дисках с идеальной высотой?


Нет, не может. Сама протрузия, это часть того, что должно сидеть внутри диска и обеспечивать его высоту. Вероятность боли в спине при дисках без патологии присутствует. Она обеспечивается или перегрузкой связочно-капсульного аппарата (при статических перегрузках), или мышечным компонентом (лопата + гектар поля на утро вся спина ноет) или тупым и неправильным  подыманием бетонного столба (взяв в руки большой вес, мы, временно, САМИ УМЕНЬШИМ ВЫСОТУ диска,  и если держа вес мы при этом совершим ненужное и неправильное движение, то получим подвывих в суставе и ущемленный менискоид).
Один только маленький нюанс, в подавляющем большинстве случаев эти боли не нуждаются в лечении. Отдохнули, спина прошла, прострелило при поднятии, полежали пару дней, укололи там диклофенак, или нет,  но боль прошла. Такое наблюдается часто, боль которая проходит сама.


----------



## tortoise (24 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нет, не может. Сама протрузия, это часть того, что должно сидеть внутри диска и обеспечивать его высоту. .


таким образом, если на мрт есть грыжа-протрузия, а следовательно и снижение высоты диска, то скрутки запрешены всем подряд?
получается не очень то и лукавят, просто из цепочки объяснений исключили высоту диска и осталось, если есть грыжа, то скручиваться нельзя
не нравиться мне этот вывод(((((((((((( я не говорю, о том, что нужно себя руками завернуть по максимуму, но ведь
если совсем ротационной нагрузки не будет не используемые мышцы и связки для этого предназначенные, совсем отвыкнут от ротации, и будем в итоге как робот всем телом поворачиваться?
я не спорю, я рассуждаю )))))))))))
мне почему то кажется, если всех после 40 ( а то и раньше) строем на мрт отправить у всех снижение дисков диагностируют, у 100% , нет? т.е. все как роботы ходить должны?
должна быть какая то золотая середина.............
и еще, я у 2х мт была и ведь оба скручивали 
что то Вы недоговариваете, наверное ))))))))))


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Один только маленький нюанс, в подавляющем большинстве случаев эти боли не нуждаются в лечении. .


эти ВООБЩЕ  не считаются


----------



## tortoise (24 Июн 2011)

"табличку" расшифровала)))))))))))​*___ _________Скорость*​*_____________сокращения ___ синапс ___ выносливость ___ Митохондрии ___ АТФ _____________________ зачем*​*Медленные *​*тонические *____ маленькая ___ много ___ Высокая ____________много_____ медленный расход__________ (глаза, ​__________________________________________________________________________________________мелкая моторика ​__________________________________________________________________________________________пальцев)**​*Медленные*​* фазические* ____ маленькая ___ Один ____ высокая _________ много _______ Медленный расход ______________ обычная ходьба, ​_________________________________________________________________________________________бег трусцой (марафон)​*Быстрые*​* фазические*​*гликолитические* _ быстро ___ один ______ Низкая? __________ Мало ______ гликолиз ______________________ горячее​*Быстрые *​*фазические *​*окислительные*___ быстро ___ один ______ высокая __________ много _____ Окислительное ​________________________________________________________________восполнение ____________________ спринт​
**фиксированная позиция частей тело выполнение предельно точных движений до десятых градуса с фиксацией и удержанием на нужное время (глаза, мелкая моторика пальцев)​


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> таким образом, если на мрт есть грыжа-протрузия, а следовательно и снижение высоты диска, то скрутки запрешены всем подряд?


вы немного утрированно подходите. Что означает нельзя? Это не полный запрет никогда и ниприкаких обстоятельствах не поворачивать корпус. Нельзя означает что нельзя встав прямо, захватив кисти в замок перед грудью делать резкие, рывковые и максимальные по амплитуде повороты корпуса. При отсутствии боли спокойно повернуть плечи и взять рукой нужную вещь или посмотреть как ведут себя дети на заднем сидении автомобиля очень даже можно.


tortoise написал(а):


> мне почему то кажется, если всех после 40 ( а то и раньше) строем на мрт отправить у всех снижение дисков диагностируют, у 100% , нет? т.е. все как роботы ходить должны?


 именно о таком подходе я выше написал))). Все должны ходить свободно, как люди а не роботы. Ограничение на ротацию в пояснице подразумевает спортзал и фитнес, там где амплитуды и интенсивность максимальны.  Более того при выполнении ротации в пояснице, дозированной и контролированной (это идеальный случай)  врач выполняет манипуляцию позволяющуюю восстановить подвижность в обездвиженном ПДС ( повторяю это в иделале когда у врача есть голова и руки).


----------



## tortoise (24 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нельзя означает что нельзя встав прямо, захватив кисти в замок перед грудью делать резкие, рывковые и максимальные по амплитуде повороты корпуса. При отсутствии боли спокойно повернуть плечи и взять рукой нужную вещь или посмотреть как ведут себя дети на заднем сидении автомобиля очень даже можно..


я не знаю, заметили ли Вы, но меня в данном обсуждении волнует единственный человек- Я любимая))))))))))
я помню, мы это уже обсуждали, но все таки еще разок ( и не обещаю,  что последний)
если я сидя в лотосе МЕДЛЕННО (без рывка), осознано (я скорее представляю движение, и оно происходит, а НЕ сначала делаю, а потом осознаю куда это я завернулась)  скручиваюсь, при этом я НЕ  помогаю себе руками, т.е. не довожу эту скрутку до предела возможностей, НО при этом амплитуда (глубина скрутки) очень медленно, очень постепенно увеличивается, ( я помню где я была 3 месяца назад). еще раз, глубина скрутки растет НЕ в пределах одного занятия и да же недели занятий, но спустя месяц-два видно, что ухожу я глубже.
про немецкие тренажеры- там ведь то же, рывком ничего сделать НЕВОЗМОЖНО! дотянуть себя то же не возможно, скручиваюсь я на них на СВОЮ глубину, поменьше да же чем на полу, за то с утяжелением.
если честно, на тренажеры я себя пинками загоняю, но у меня есть стойкое ощущение, что это полезно............ меня будет легко убедить, что не надо разгибать вес спиной и боком..........


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> осознано


осознанно можно все, если научиться слушать свое тело и вовремя останавливаться, то проблем требующих сторонней помощи быть вообще не должно.


----------



## tortoise (24 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> осознанно можно все, если научиться слушать свое тело и вовремя останавливаться, то проблем требующих сторонней помощи быть вообще не должно.


я только учусь слушать (поэтому переспрашиваю), я не всегда уверена, правильно ли я делаю, мне очень хочется, что бы еще лет 20 -30-40 к врачам за этой самой "сторонней помощью" не попадать, а то ведь возьмут и дообследуют........... лечиться придется )))))))))))
конечно я руководствуюсь принципом лучше недоделать, чем переделать, в смысле, не уверен не обгоняй. Не всегда так было, конечно, раньше то быстрее-выше-сильнее.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> быстрее-выше-сильнее.


 да да, этим лозунгом хорошо чужими руками жар загребать,  или строить Беломор-канал.


----------



## Ole (24 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> то получим подвывих в суставе и ущемленный менискоид.
> Один только маленький нюанс, в подавляющем большинстве случаев эти боли не нуждаются в лечении. Отдохнули, спина прошла, прострелило при поднятии, полежали пару дней, укололи там диклофенак, или нет, но боль прошла. Такое наблюдается часто, боль которая проходит сама.



Наверное поэтому про ущемленные менискоиды нигде в инете и не пишут и никто из врачей им значения не придает.
Я пыталась докторам объяснить  , что у меня проблема не то, что прострелило ,а что перманентно раз разом простреливает,
а они на меня таращились, как лоси. Теперь понятна их позиция и почему раньше все что я читала не про меня было -
такими несерьезными вещами никто не заморачивается.

PS
Насколько это нормально - если крестец несрошийся? У меня , по словам доктора, и позвонки там двигаются (по крайней мере S1 относительно S2) и на МРТ диски в крестце белые, не сниженные и вроде из-за того, что  S1 куда там уходит (в след. раз спрошу у него как это называется по человечески ) поясница и побаливает.


----------



## tortoise (24 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> осознанно можно все, если научиться слушать свое тело и вовремя останавливаться, то проблем требующих сторонней помощи быть вообще не должно.


Я немного засомневалась, боюсь слово «осознано» мы немного по разному понимаем.
Уточняю «осознанно»- НЕ значит со ЗНАНИЕМ дела. Не значит понимая технологии процесса и ПОСЛЕДСТВИЙ каждого шага.
Я имею ввиду, «осознанно»= «здесь и сейчас»,= осознавая каждое МГНОВЕНИЕ. Грубо говоря я могу осознано шею себе свернуть (. И что бы этого не сделать, мне к моему осознанию надо добавить знание. Понять где это ВОВРЕМЯ
Например,
начинаю скручиваться повернулась ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО мышцами спины, без рывка (думаю мне ЭТО можно),
дошла до крайнего положения в и с помощью рук в этом положении задержалась (а вот по этому поводу меня уже терзают смутные сомнения),
руками дотягиваю себя еще на несколько градусов ДО первого ощущения дискомфорта и чуть-чуть вернуться назад – убрать дискомфорт (думаю что МНЕ ТЕПЕРЬ это НЕ надо и не делаю, но просто интересно, а со здоровым позвоночником (с дисками нормальной высоты)- можно? Или то же кроме вреда ничего?)
чисто теоретически так же медленно и осознанно можно пойти и дальше хорошенько так дотянуться уже не с легким дискомфортом, можно до боли и через боль зато сесть красиво, взяться рукой за пальцы, а еще лучше дотянуться до противоположного колена как йог на картинке НАРИСОВАННЫЙ не забыть (мы же все осознанно делаем) предварительно вызвать патологоанатома, что бы он всю эту великолепную композицию разобрал. ( и совсем не давно в центре бубновского я это делала, на прогибах, правда не на скрутках, но это сути не меняет)
Я к скруткам привязалась, т.к. похоже самое опасное движение, так?
Просто мы когда минискоид разбирали, говорили о том , что сустав «не знает» о сниженном диске. Я опасаюсь, что я не почувствую опасности (масло масляное). Проблема будет копиться, а я не буду замечать, пока не капнет последняя капля и станет сразу резко совсем «поздно». Хотелось бы на улучшение ситуации работать, а не на ее ухудшение. При этом у меня сложилось стойкое убеждение, что чем меньше мы задействуем (тренируем) мышцы, тем при более простой нагрузке можем схлопотать обострение (чихнул-кашлянул, ребенок на заднем сидении что то громко уронил- резко обернулась)
Проверила сегодня ротационный тренажер. С градусами я «слегка» погорячилась, там на 55 ограничитель стоит, а я когда об него стукать начинаю, мне вес увеличивают, что б не гремела))))))))) там просто корпус за ногами немного проворачивается и ноги относительно железки получается близко к 80, а относительно корпуса гораздо меньше.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> сокращаются (стягиваются) возвращаясь в первоначальную длину после растяжения. Сокращаются (стягиваются) после отрыва в месте прикрепления к надкостнице. Свойство "резины"


Мышца сокращается, а сухожилия ПАССИВНО растягиваются, мышца расслабляется – сухожилия возвращаются к первоначальной длине. ТОЧНО так же как связки?
В самом начале этой темы Вы говорили:



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нет, сильная мышца просто оторвется от места своего прикрепления. Тяга будет такой, что сухожилье мышцы не выдержит и лопнет, может оторваться даже совместно с куском кости в которую врастает при фиксации. Часта травма у "качков". При этом кости формирующие шарнир не пострадают..


Правильно ли я понимаю, что мышца порваться не может (колющие –режущие исключаем), рассматриваем варианты извращенных упражнений и/или массажных техник (больше на пытки похоже) может порваться связка, может оторваться сухожилие и если постараться, то вместе с костью? Но не мышца. Правильно?
И что потом с этим сухожилием случиться? Обратно прирастет? НО я правильно понимаю, что на месте «приростания» фиброз образуется?



> на месте прерывания целостности волокна, если речь идет о травме..


ТАК?
Совсем дурацкий вопрос, шрам- это и есть фиброзная ткань на коже……………?
Если у меня от аппендицита довольно большой рубец (я подростком была, когда вырезали и маме сказали, что рубец большой, не потому что небрежно зашили, а это особенность моей кожи), так вот, можно ли предположить, что у меня все рубцы будут больше «среднего». И при обездвиженности у меня вероятность и размер спаек больше?



> , при воспалении длина не удлиняется. Просто в процессе воспаления, в фазе экссудации, наступает пропитывание волокон фибрином, возникает нарушение микроциркуляции, в следствии отека и замена эластичной соединительной ткани сухожилий на фиброзную, образуются спайки между поверхность сухожилья и его влагалищем


Еще раз уточню обездвиженность приводит к снижению эластичности связок и сухожилий, за счет увеличения доли фиброзных волокон. Так же в результате обездвиживания могут образоваться спайки между поверхностью сухожилия и его влагалищем (ой дайте картинку ЭТОГО влагалища, а то я раньше про одно только знала). При этом если умудриться и с помощью «пыток» эту спайку разорвать, то на ее месте может образоваться только фиброзная ткань и НИЧЕГО другого. Так?
Удалить-почистить спайку можно только скальпелем? Так?
При этом, воспаление, это причина обездвиживания. Так? Я хочу сказать, что если при воспалении нет обездвиживания то процессов «фиброзирования» то же нет?
Ничего не переврала?



> от не работы будет развиваться атрофия мышцы, для фиброза нужно нарушить микроциркуляцию, уменьшить кровоток, тогда вследствие недостаточности поступления кислорода будет развиваться усиленно соединительная ткань (каркас мышцы)


А вследствие чего может нарушиться микроциркуляция? Например «любимый» мной сколиоз нарушает микроциркуляцию в какой то из мышц ( я имею ввиду одна растянута- другая укорочена). Там есть спайки в мышцах или они потеряют эластичность за счет увеличения ДОЛИ соединительной ткани? 


> фиксированная позиция частей тело выполнение предельно точных движений до десятых градуса с фиксацией и удержанием на нужное время (глаза, мелкая моторика пальцев)


Сори за глупый вопрос, но эти медленные тонические волокна еще где-нибудь активно присутствуют? И как-нибудь их можно тренировать во взрослом возрасте?
У меня ОТВРАТИТЕЛЬНЕЙШИЙ подчерк, я благодарю Бога, за то что, когда я начала работать компьютеры уже были, и я почти сразу стала на них работать, одна из первых в своем окружении, в противном случае карьера бы моя не состоялась бы скорее всего. Так вот у меня есть классная отмазка для удивляющихся, «мелкую моторику можно исправлять до трех лет, позднее она исправлению не поддается» где, когда, от кого я это услышала – не помню. Внимание вопрос- я сама сочинила или это правда? На что еще кроме подчерка может повлиять?( к своим 43 я уже научилась гордиться своим плохим подчерком, благо только расписываюсь ручкой, зато подпись подделать- нереально)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Июн 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> У меня , по словам доктора, и позвонки там двигаются (по крайней мере S1 относительно S2) и на МРТ диски в крестце белые, не сниженные и вроде из-за того, что  S1 куда там уходит (в след. раз спрошу у него как это называется по человечески ) поясница и побаливает.


То что вы видите на МРТ это рудименты дисков внутри кпестца, остатки хрящевой ткани. Движения там нет. ЕСЛИ ВАШ ВРАЧ УТВЕРЖДАЕТ ЧТО ЕСТЬ СМИЩЕНИЕ S1-S2 пускай подтвердит эторентгенографией.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Июн 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Я немного засомневалась, боюсь слово «осознано»


Осознанно означает с пониманием что если вы будите невнимательны и пропустите первые сигналы от связочно-капсульного аппарата то это вылезет боком. Не надо идти через дискомфорт в крайних положениях а тем более боль.



tortoise написал(а):


> Я к скруткам привязалась, т.к. похоже самое опасное движение, так?


 все зависит от амплитуд которые способен выдать ваш сустав. Если  слушать то что сигнализирует организм и не насиловать его все можно, но вопрос зачем, какой смысл в этом, какова цель?



tortoise написал(а):


> сустав «не знает» о сниженном диске. Я опасаюсь, что я не почувствую опасности (масло масляное).


но сустав точно знает какой объем он может выдать в том или другом случае, в зависимости от условий работы. Беда в том что выполняя резкое, импульсивное движение мы не замечаем то что нам сигнализирует наш организм. Научитесь слушать его и он не подведет.



tortoise написал(а):


> Мышца сокращается, а сухожилия ПАССИВНО растягиваются, мышца расслабляется – сухожилия возвращаются к первоначальной длине. ТОЧНО так же как связки?


 да только с большей амплитудой



tortoise написал(а):


> Правильно ли я понимаю, что мышца порваться не может (колющие –режущие исключаем), рассматриваем варианты извращенных упражнений и/или массажных техник (больше на пытки похоже) может порваться связка, может оторваться сухожилие и если постараться, то вместе с костью? Но не мышца. Правильно?


 нет не правильно, порвать можно и мышцу. Обычно с такими вещами сталкиваются культуристы и тяжелоатлеты.


tortoise написал(а):


> И что потом с этим сухожилием случиться? Обратно прирастет? НО я правильно понимаю, что на месте «приростания» фиброз образуется?


 при полном разрыве мышца за счет базового  тонуса подтягивает  оторванный конец и сухожилье никогда не при растает. Вопрос решается только операбельно.


tortoise написал(а):


> Совсем дурацкий вопрос, шрам- это и есть фиброзная ткань на коже……………?


да


tortoise написал(а):


> Если у меня от аппендицита довольно большой рубец (я подростком была, когда вырезали и маме сказали, что рубец большой, не потому что небрежно зашили, а это особенность моей кожи), так вот, можно ли предположить, что у меня все рубцы будут больше «среднего». И при обездвиженности у меня вероятность и размер спаек больше?


сложно сказать. Склонность к фиброзу не всегда реализуется в катастрофические изменения.


tortoise написал(а):


> Еще раз уточню обездвиженность приводит к снижению эластичности связок и сухожилий, за счет увеличения доли фиброзных волокон. Так же в результате обездвиживания могут образоваться спайки между поверхностью сухожилия и его влагалищем


нет здесь ошибка спайка между сухожильем и влагалищем образуется только тогда, когда возникает воспалительный процесс. Вы уравняли два процесса.  Фиброз связки от иммобилизации это защитная реакция организма и возникает там где она необходима, а спайки между сухожильем и влагалищем это последствия воспалительного процесса. Нельзя уравнивать эти процессы.


tortoise написал(а):


> (ой дайте картинку ЭТОГО влагалища, а то я раньше про одно только знала)


http://mwanatomy.info/?p=107. 


tortoise написал(а):


> При этом если умудриться и с помощью «пыток» эту спайку разорвать, то на ее месте может образоваться только фиброзная ткань и НИЧЕГО другого. Так? Удалить-почистить спайку можно только скальпелем? Так?


да и если сухожилье будет работать давать скольжение между листками влагалища то спайка не будет образовываться больше.  По этому принципу построена редресация при т.н. периартрозе. Удалить спайку можно и без скальпеля если знать как проводить редресацию или в случае с сухожильем и влагалищем раздавить гигрому.


tortoise написал(а):


> При этом, воспаление, это причина обездвиживания. Так? Я хочу сказать, что если при воспалении нет обездвиживания то процессов «фиброзирования» то же нет?


 не видел больных с тендинитом ахилла (например) которые совершали бы пр этом утреннею пробежку




tortoise написал(а):


> А вследствие чего может нарушиться микроциркуляция?


отек, атеросклероз сосудов, тромбоз сосудов, ангионевроз, диабетическая агиопатия, нарушение реологии крови, что забыл пускай коллеги дополнят.


tortoise написал(а):


> Сори за глупый вопрос, но эти медленные тонические волокна еще где-нибудь активно присутствуют? И как-нибудь их можно тренировать во взрослом возрасте?


 мне сложно ответить на этот вопрос я не занимался детальным изучением гистологии мышц.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> Наверное поэтому про ущемленные менискоиды нигде в инете и не пишут и никто из врачей им значения не придает.
> Я пыталась докторам объяснить , что у меня проблема не то, что прострелило ,а что перманентно раз разом простреливает,
> а они на меня таращились, как лоси. Теперь понятна их позиция и почему раньше все что я читала не про меня было -
> такими несерьезными вещами никто не заморачивается.


 
Часто рецидивирующее течение, свыше 25 за 12 месяцев (HadlerM. Nortin., 1997)​  Характеризуется кратковременным характером болевого эпизода (1 -3 дня), зависимость от однотипного провоцирующего фактора (сидение, стояние, позная нагрузка).​


----------



## Ole (27 Июн 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Часто рецидивирующее течение, свыше 25 за 12 месяцев (HadlerM. Nortin., 1997)​ Характеризуется кратковременным характером болевого эпизода (1 -3 дня), зависимость от однотипного провоцирующего фактора (сидение, стояние, позная нагрузка).​


​ не похоже, у меня с каждым разом все длинне было, и возникало от движения описанного д Зинчуком - "наклонится в повороте ( на ходу) что-то взять с дивана"


----------



## Ole (27 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> То что вы видите на МРТ это рудименты дисков внутри кпестца, остатки хрящевой ткани. Движения там нет. ЕСЛИ ВАШ ВРАЧ УТВЕРЖДАЕТ ЧТО ЕСТЬ СМИЩЕНИЕ S1-S2 пускай подтвердит это рентгенографией.


Гляну дома ренген. Когда он меня первый раз осматривал - все бегал между моей поясницей и снимками и меня тогда удивило - зачем ему старый  рентген , когда у меня свежее МРТ и зачем столько бегать и рассматривать снимки.  А может я и путаю что-нибудь.


----------



## tortoise (28 Июн 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Знаменитый немецкий и физиологотчаянный экспериментатор Рудольф Вирхов, чтобы показать "роль" мышцы ставил следующий эксперимент (немец, что возьмешь....)
> Рассекал фасцию бицепса у шимпанзе, доставал мышцу, перемалывал в мясорубке (немец, что возьмешь...
> 
> 
> ...





abelar написал(а):


> Знаменитый немецкий физиолог, врач, непревзойденный экспериментатор Рудольф Вирхов (со свойственным немецким цинизмом, естесссно) провел в 1923 году следующий "опыт": у шимпанзе (обезьяна такая) вскрыл фасцию двуглавой мышцы, извлек мышечную ткань, провернул через мясорубку, после чего вложил этот"фарш"обратно в фасциальное ложе!..... Через 21 день (кстати, "правило 21 -го дня в неврологии....) бицепс был снова готов к миодинамике!!!


Уважаемый доктор abelar, обезьянья мышца произвела на меня неизгладимое впечатление, и тут решила, проверить информацию, http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enc_colier/3889/ВИРХОВ ,Умер Вирхов в Берлине 5 сентября 1902.,, т.е. эксперимент был точно не в 1923 допускаю, что это описка. Но я ведь не нашла вообще информацию про этот эксперимент, дайте, пожалуйста  ссылочку, где этот эксперимент описан.............
Спасибо.


----------



## Ole (29 Июн 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> Гляну дома ренген. . А может я и путаю что-нибудь.


 на рентгене низ S1 не виден - нагромождение теней подвздошных костей


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Июн 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> на рентгене низ S1 не виден - нагромождение теней подвздошных костей


вы смотрите на боковую проекцию, на прямой рентгенограмме смотрите.


----------



## Ole (30 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вы смотрите на боковую проекцию, на прямой рентгенограмме смотрите.


вы совершенно правы - я смотрела боковую , так как в профиль я позвонки различаю - сразу видно где S1 а в фас они мне все одинаковые :
http://s57.radikal.ru/i157/1106/f9/f4d139c1ab72.jpg


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Июл 2011)

Жаль обрезано правое крестцово-повздошное сочленение. Левая нога не беспокоит?


----------



## Ole (1 Июл 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Жаль обрезано правое крестцово-повздошное сочленение. Левая нога не беспокоит?


 левая , но не то что бы сильно и не корешковые боли, просто ноет  иногда по лампасу , чаще лежа - тогда ее  внутрь надо выкрутить, или нащупать мышцу зажатую (в ягодице , чаще сверху и сбоку, иногда в центре ) и очень сильно размять  часто совсем проходит, ну и поясница конечно если болит то влево. а что там ? тот позвонок который последний виден целиком  и с рожками это S1 ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Июл 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> не корешковые боли, а что там ?


не корешковые, проблема в крестцово-повздошном суставе. Именно он вызывает эти ощущения и провоцирует спазм в ротаторах бедра (ваша точка в ягодице). Найдите врача умеющего это лечить, он восстановит функцию в суставе уйдут боли.


----------



## Ole (1 Июл 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> не корешковые, проблема в крестцово-повздошном суставе. Именно он вызывает эти ощущения и провоцирует спазм в ротаторах бедра (ваша точка в ягодице). Найдите врача умеющего это лечить, он восстановит функцию в суставе уйдут боли.


спасибо! а какая именно проблема ? какой врач мне нужен - ортопед, мануальный терапевт, ревматолог ? и что ему сказать (как назвать проблему медицинским языком)?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Июл 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> а какая именно проблема ?


 артроз левого крестцово-повздошного сочленения.


----------



## Ole (4 Июл 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> артроз левого крестцово-повздошного сочленения.


так артрозы ведь не лечатся - только если артрит начался - у меня большой опыт - у мамы колени и
у меня височно-челюстные суставы (мои кроме редких артритов не особо беспокоят, у мамы хуже).
для коленей есть меры профилактики обострений (снижение веса, умеренные физ нагрузки, ортезы , не переохолждать и тд) ,
а с челестью или сочленением что сделаешь?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Июл 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> а с челестью или сочленением что сделаешь?



с челюстью делаем ортопантомограмму и идем к хорошему стоматологу. По поводу артроза крестцово-повздошного, не все так однозначно. Это не коленный сустав, движения в нем минимальны,  необходимо восстановить эту минимальную подвижность, снять защитный мышечный спазм и боли уйдут.


----------



## gudkov (13 Июл 2011)

Так как это центровая познавательная тема в данном разделе форума, задам свой вопрос тут. А не проводились ли какието эксперименты с целью усиления сенсибилизации организма к ткани выпавшей пульпы при МПД? Я вот почему спрашиваю. Знаю, что при онкозаболеваниях проводились эксперименты по вводу в область опухоли культур исскуственно выращенных и сенсибилизированных к тканям опухоли лейкоцитов. Эффект был, опухоли уменьшались, но лишь кратковременно, по причине того, что данные манипцуляции не приводили к естественной сенсибилизации организма к ткани опухоли (что попросту вызвало бы ее отторжение), а введенный выращенных лейкоцитов естественно надолго не хватало, опухоль то растет, и росто нивелировал все результаты)))  Но в случае пульпы ведь ситуация другая (выпвшая пульпа не растет), и с помошью таких манипуляций можно было бы фатально ускорить лизис данной ткани и причем самым естественным способом, без приминения всяческих протеаз и т.п.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Июл 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А не проводились ли какието эксперименты



На ком будем проводить? Четвероногие не болеют, концлагеря закрыты, материал где брать? Если серьезно, то кто конкретно будет этим заниматься, если нет кафедр, нет профессуры,  нет вертебрологии как таковой. И главный вопрос, кто будет финансировать?


----------



## gudkov (14 Июл 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> На ком будем проводить? Четвероногие не болеют, концлагеря закрыты, материал где брать? Если серьезно, то кто конкретно будет этим заниматься, если нет кафедр, нет профессуры,  нет вертебрологии как таковой. И главный вопрос, кто будет финансировать?



Ну проводя паралели с онкологией, думал может и тут нашлись энтузиасты. Хотя понимаю конечно, что в онкологии легче, там много больных которые согласятся на что угодно, чтобы получить надежду на выздоровление, так что и концлагеря не нужны. А кстати, почему четвероногие не болеют, у собачек вроде как встречались при вскрытии грыжи МПД? Хотя для такого эксперимента и не нужно какойто внушительной лабораторной базы, взять биопсию ткани грыжи, лейкоцтов к ней сенсибилизированых, вырастить культуру... Тут проблема и правда наверное будет на ком экспериментировать.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Июл 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Тут проблема и правда наверное будет на ком экспериментировать.


Вот вот.


----------



## СергейV (12 Фев 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> На ком будем проводить? Четвероногие не болеют, концлагеря закрыты, материал где брать? Если серьезно, то кто конкретно будет этим заниматься, если нет кафедр, нет профессуры, нет вертебрологии как таковой. И главный вопрос, кто будет финансировать?


 
Про четвероногих вы поторопились-http://xn----7sbfmpamccexe6ce.xn--p1ai/page/mezhpozvonochnye-gryzhi


----------



## Нася (20 Сен 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> не корешковые, проблема в крестцово-повздошном суставе. Именно он вызывает эти ощущения и провоцирует спазм в ротаторах бедра (ваша точка в ягодице). Найдите врача умеющего это лечить, он восстановит функцию в суставе уйдут боли.


 
Такие врачи бывают? Как они называются, к кому идти?
После операции позвоночник особо не беспокоит, а вот таз постоянно ноет, болит, щелкает, если свесить ногу и не дает нормально двигаться. До операции у меня таого не было. Набрала боль в тазу - получила ответ - это боль в крестцово-позвдошном сочленении. 

Вот, нашла тесты в инете. Это же оно?

1. Тест Генслена 

Gaenslen's test is performed with the patient supine (on the back). The hip joint is maximally flexed on one side and the opposite hip joint is extended. This maneuver stresses both sacroiliac joints simultaneously. 

Пациент лежит на спине. Одна нога в тазобедренном сустав максимально согнута , вторая разогнута. Это движение оказывает нагрузку на оба Крестцово-Подвздошных сустава одновременно.
 

2. Тест Ёмана. 

Yeoman's test stresses the sacroiliac joint by extending the leg and rotating the ilium. A positive test produces pain over the back of the sacroiliac joint. 
Этот тест нагружает КПС разгибанием ноги поворотом подвздошной кости. В случае больной КПС появляется боль в спине и КПС.

3. Тест Патрика 
Patrick's test stresses the hip and sacroiliac joints. A positive test produces back, buttocks, or groin pain 
Нагружает тазобедренный и Крестцово-Подвздошный суставы. В случае больного КПС тест создает боль в спине, ягодицах , паху.

Это как раз все те положения, в которых боль есть. А еще боль мешает стоять прямо, напряжение в спине довольно сильное.
Вопрос - куда идти? какие методы лечения? Суставы очень подвижны, д. Абель сказал, что в норме они должны срастись, а у меня этого не случилось и они подвижны. Часто как будто что-то отщелкивается внутри левого сустава резкой болью, приходит облегчение.
Пожалуйста, ответьте!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Сен 2012)

Нася написал(а):


> Вопрос - куда идти?


К врачу, умеющему это диагностировать и лечить. Конкретно к кому не скажу, я не очень знаком с врачами в России и не знаю кто чего стоит...


----------



## Нася (20 Сен 2012)

Не в поликлинику же(((.... А какие методы лечения? Как-то плохо себе представляю что тут можно вообще предпринять...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Сен 2012)

Нася написал(а):


> Как-то плохо себе представляю что тут можно вообще предпринять...


Не только вы, многие врачи так же плохо себе это представляют, именно поэтому врачей, умеющих это лечить, мало.


----------



## Нася (20 Сен 2012)

Немножко успокоили конечно, но в целом... Диагноз Остеохондроз и фраза " а что ж вы хотели?" меня вряд ли утешит. Может ли тут помочь комплекс упражнений или блокады какие... Это уже наверное мысли вслух..


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Сен 2012)

Нужны руки, которые восстановят биомеханику суставов и все будет хорошо


----------



## Нася (21 Сен 2012)

Спасибо,  доктор Игорь!


----------



## tortoise (5 Окт 2012)

Нася, вот Ваше февральское сообщение


Нася написал(а):


> В месте операции все хорошо (слава Богу!), а боль из-за ротации таза. Доктор немного меня подправил и дал КЛЮЧ к выздоровлению - вторая стелька в уличную обувь под более короткую ногу. *Все прошло* буквально после первого получасового выхода на улицу с доп. стелькой. Уже вторую неделю не болит спина!!


а это сентябрь


Нася написал(а):


> После операции позвоночник особо не беспокоит, а вот таз постоянно ноет, болит, щелкает, если свесить ногу и не дает нормально двигаться. До операции у меня таого не было. Набрала боль в тазу - получила ответ - это боль в крестцово-позвдошном сочленении.


 
не могу понять, это про одно и то же?
стелька получилась не такая волшебная? или вы ей пользоваться перестали? или я что то не поняла?


----------



## molotok05 (8 Окт 2012)

Добрый вечер, с позволения хозяйки ветки <* tortoise*> , хотелось бы задать один вопрос. Собственно он уже проскальзывал -


> Про вытяжки вообще.
> Висение-подтягивание, часто рекомендуют при болях в спине, кроме того существуют же всякие "дыбы" - компьютеризированные или нет


.
Просмотрел ветку от начала до конца. Все замечательно расписано, в особенности ответы от доктора Игоря Зинчука. Но мышцы рассмотрены в "статике", по типу
how it's works , в динамике, в частности что происходит при поднятии определенного веса над головой и тп. А вот хотелось бы что бы достопочтенный доктор Игорь Зинчук, если можно, объяснил бы, а что происходит с позвоночником и мышцами при " третьем"  состоянии, а именно при висе на перекладине. На перекладине (турнике) можно висеть, полувисеть  (опираемся на ноги) и подтягиваться. Как я понимаю,  вертикальная составляющая нагрузки здесь отсутствует (могу ошибаться). Но почему-то нигде в упражнениях ЛФК, не указано о полезности виса на перекладине, хотя по определению если спросить любого человека про вис, не важно где, на перекладине, на двери (полу вис с упором на ноги), получишь в ответ,что это очень полезно, мол позвоночник отдыхает и тд и тп. В ЛФК однако есть упражнения выполняемые на "шведской" стенке, при этом все равно идет упор на ноги и вис на руках.. Т.е, что бы было понятно - на стенке висим на руках и упираемся ногами.
Вопрос - можно ли как то с точки медицинской физике рассказать, что происходит с позвоночником и мышцами спине при висе на перекладине?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Окт 2012)

molotok05 написал(а):


> а именно при висе на перекладине.


С какими именно мышцами (рук, ног, спины)?


----------



## molotok05 (10 Окт 2012)

Доброй ночи! Игорь спасибо за отклик, возможно я несколько сумбурно написал, но Вы правильно подытожили. Интересует именно мышцы спины. Что происходит в положении полного виса на турнике (ноги в воздухе) с мышцами спины и самим позвоночником. Он (позвоночник) растягивается? Значит и увеличивается расстояние между МПД? После того как ноги касаются поверхности и вместе с позвоночником принимают на себя полный вес - МПД опять сокращаются. Есть ли в этом польза? Или выполнять поувисы - те без отрыва ног от поверхности?
Эх, похоже не много путано. В общем, что происходит с позвоночником (мпд) и мышцами в момент виса и сразу после того, как вис закончен.


----------



## tortoise (10 Окт 2012)

molotok05 написал(а):


> Добрый вечер, с позволения хозяйки ветки <* tortoise*> , хотелось бы задать один вопрос. Собственно он уже проскальзывал -


с удовольствием почитаю, если вы продолжите здесь разбираться с тем, что на самом деле происходит с позвоночником,


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Окт 2012)

molotok05 написал(а):


> Он (позвоночник) растягивается?


да, на несколько миллиметров, насколько позволяют *связки* позвоночника


molotok05 написал(а):


> Значит и увеличивается расстояние между МПД?


да, на несколько миллиметров, снимается гравитация и внутридисковое давления на доли миллиметра раздвигает межпозвонковое пространство, в суме несколько дисков могут дать пару миллиметров, такой же феномен наблюдается и после ночного сна, утром рост человека выше нежели вечером.


molotok05 написал(а):


> После того как ноги касаются поверхности и вместе с позвоночником принимают на себя полный вес - МПД опять сокращаются.


 да


molotok05 написал(а):


> Есть ли в этом польза?


да есть, в следствии тракции при висе растягиваются связки и суставы позвоночника, при этом *может (а может и не произойти и станет хуже)* самопроизвольно освободиться  ущемленный менискоид сустава и боль уйдет, ауторепозиция.


molotok05 написал(а):


> Или выполнять поувисы - те без отрыва ног от поверхности?


в идеале их следует выполнять на гимнастической скамье, которая одним концом крепится на шведскую стенку. Угол наклона скамьи регулирует степень вытяжения. По этому принципу работает т.н. доска Евминова.


molotok05 написал(а):


> В общем, что происходит с позвоночником (мпд) и мышцами в момент виса и сразу после того, как вис закончен.


 с МПД ничего не происходит, колебания по высоте в пару миллиметров и все, гораздо интереснее что происходит с мышцами.)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Окт 2012)

Вы рассматриваете предмет в состоянии трупа. Висит тело на него действует сила гравитации, при этом происходит то-то и то-то.
Гораздо интереснее анализ живого тела)))).
При этом есть две большие разницы, как говорят в Одессе, тело висит само (хват кистями рук за перекладину), или тело "зафиксировали" на перекладине, или на кресте, например, что ещё более интересно. Как думаете почему казнь на кресте в Риме считалась самой тяжкой и от чего умирали на кресте, причина смерти в чем была?


----------



## molotok05 (11 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы рассматриваете предмет в состоянии трупа. Висит тело на него действует сила гравитации, при этом происходит то-то и то-то.
> Гораздо интереснее анализ живого тела)))).
> При этом есть две большие разницы, как говорят в Одессе, тело висит само (хват кистями рук за перекладину), или тело "зафиксировали" на перекладине, или на кресте, например, что ещё более интересно. Как думаете почему казнь на кресте в Риме считалась самой тяжкой и от чего умирали на кресте, причина смерти в чем была?


от асфиксии. Как правило.
А так - здравствуйте Игорь. Спасибо за комментарии. Вот про живое тело давайте и поговорим. Человек решил научиться подтягиваться на перекладине (сказали что -  полезно, укрепляет мышцы рук, предплечья, широчайшие мышцы спины с захватом зубчатых). Но для начала, надо побыть "телом" - просто повисеть, что бы укрепить хотя бы мышцы (связки?) кистей рук, предплечья. Далее, по прошествии определенного времени, "тело" несколько ожило, что начинает делать скромные попытки подтягивания. При этом старается делать все по правилам (рассмотрим обычный - прямой хват, на уровне плеч, может чуть шире). Что он делает - сгибает руки и за счет их силы равномерно старается подтянуться. При этом он замечает, что напрягаются мышцы живота, спины - верхняя часть.
Что происходит с мышцами и связками в момент пика - тело на верху и максимально напряжено, и в момент когда тело опускается вниз, при этом ноги не упираются скажем, в пол? Какое влияние оказывают мышцы-связки на позвоночник, в момент 1.Тело поднимается вверх 2.Тело достигло верхней точки 3.Тело опустилось но,не касается пола 3-1.-тело касается пола ногами.

ЗЫ


> да есть, в следствии тракции при висе растягиваются связки и суставы позвоночника, при этом *может (а может и не произойти и станет хуже)*


А можно узнать, что станет хуже или нет. В противном случае как говорил Штирлиц, запоминается последняя фраза - И СТАНЕТ ХУЖЕ.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (11 Окт 2012)

molotok05 написал(а):


> *Какое влияние* оказывают мышцы-связки на позвоночник, в момент 1.Тело поднимается вверх 2.Тело достигло верхней точки 3.Тело опустилось но,не касается пола 3-1.-тело касается пола ногами.


 
Синергичное! Так сказать адаптируют структуру и функцию позвоночника "контексту" выполняемой стато-кинетической нагрузке! ... как говорят в таких случаях: "Чтобы не болтался как сосиска на перекладине"!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Окт 2012)

molotok05 написал(а):


> от асфиксии


 верно, но почему? Воздуха вокруг казненного навалом и шнурка на шее у него нет...


molotok05 написал(а):


> При этом он замечает, что напрягаются мышцы живота, спины - верхняя часть.


 все правильно, и в добавок мышцы тазового пояса и ног.


molotok05 написал(а):


> 1.Тело поднимается вверх 2.Тело достигло верхней точки 3.Тело опустилось но,не касается пола 3-1.-тело касается пола ногами.


 с 1 до 3 будет присутствовать тоническое напряжение мышц антагонистов, которое будет ослабляться в конце-начале цикла (перед самим подтягиванием и после опускания тела) и так циклично каждый цикл вверх-вниз. Касание ног земли с перенесением нагрузки, или без (ноги присогнуты в коленях и касаются земли только носками)?


molotok05 написал(а):


> А можно узнать, что станет хуже или нет.


конечно можно, попробуйте и узнаем))).


----------



## molotok05 (12 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Касание ног земли с перенесением нагрузки, или без (ноги присогнуты в коленях и касаются земли только носками)?.


1.Без касания.
2.С касанием и переносом веса тела полностью на стопы.
Если после виса(подтягивания) в течении 5-10 сек занять положение лежа на спине,что происходит  с мпд,он успевает сократиться до состояния в висе или нет?


----------



## molotok05 (12 Окт 2012)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Синергичное! Так сказать адаптируют структуру и функцию позвоночника "контексту" выполняемой стато-кинетической нагрузке! ... как говорят в таких случаях: "Чтобы не болтался как сосиска на перекладине"!!!


Хмм.А не сложно ли Вам перевести всю фразу на язык среднестатистического жителя страны,знающего,что такое позвоночник и для чего он собсвенно нужен.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (12 Окт 2012)

molotok05 написал(а):


> Хмм.А не сложно ли Вам перевести всю фразу на язык среднестатистического жителя страны,знающего,что такое позвоночник и для чего он собсвенно нужен.


 
Сложно! Я сам так и не понял что тут написал! "Слизал" с какого-то учебника!!!  ... так, мимо проходил, решил графоманству дать волю ...


----------



## tortoise (12 Окт 2012)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Сложно! Я сам так и не понял что тут написал! "Слизал" с какого-то учебника!!!  ... так, мимо проходил, решил графоманству дать волю ...


вы от нас что-то скрываете?
попробуйте перевести с медицинского на русский, мы будем Вам благодарны


----------



## tortoise (12 Окт 2012)

molotok05 написал(а):


> . Человек решил научиться подтягиваться на перекладине Но для начала, надо побыть "телом" - просто повисеть, что бы укрепить хотя бы мышцы (связки?) кистей рук, предплечья. .


я думаю, что разница между самостоятельным висом  и когда за руки привязали начинается уже на уровне просто повисеть, так что, дорогой molotok05, не перескакивайте))))))


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> верно, но почему? Воздуха вокруг казненного навалом и шнурка на шее у него нет.


Игорь Григорьевич, расскажите, пжл, а то у меня совсем не т сейчас времени в самостоятельно рыться,


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Окт 2012)

molotok05 написал(а):


> 1.Без касания.
> 2.С касанием и переносом веса тела полностью на стопы.
> Если после виса(подтягивания) в течении 5-10 сек занять положение лежа на спине,что происходит с мпд,он успевает сократиться до состояния в висе или нет?


Без касания будет то, что я писал выше, содружественное напряжение мышц для удержания тела от раскачивания на перекладине. При переносе нагрузки на ноги мышцы тут же вернут себе свой стереотип направленный на поддержание вертикальности корпуса. "Растяжение" диска столь ничтожное,  что его можно не учитывать, при висе его внутридисковое давление слегка  раздвигает межпозвонковое пространство и при возврате гравитационной нагрузки тут же даст привычную амортизационную осадку. Более того,  не нужно испытывать иллюзий, данный процесс наблюдается только у здорового юноши с нормальным диском,  а не у тех,  у кого внутридисковое давление давно поет романсы в виде грыжи)))...


----------



## YuDTa (12 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Без касания будет то, что я писал выше, содружественное напряжение мышц для удержания тела от раскачивания на перекладине. При переносе нагрузки на ноги мышцы тут же вернут себе свой стереотип направленный на поддержание вертикальности корпуса. "Растяжение" диска столь ничтожное, что его можно не учитывать, при висе его внутридисковое давление слегка раздвигает межпозвонковое пространство и при возврате гравитационной нагрузки тут же даст привычную амортизационную осадку. Более того, не нужно испытывать иллюзий, *данный процесс наблюдается только у здорового юноши с нормальным диском, а не у тех, у кого внутридисковое давление давно поет романсы в виде грыжи*)))...


Уважаемый доктор Зинчук! А можете четко ответить на вопрос о полезности/вредности висения и подтягивания на турнике при выраженном сколиозе? Мнения врачей расходятся диаметрально, поэтому сколиозники друг другу советуют от балды, кто во что горазд! До абсурда доходит: *прооперированный* советует другим висеть, потому что сам висел, ему нравилось, и скоро опять собирается!


----------



## molotok05 (12 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Более того, не нужно испытывать иллюзий, данный процесс наблюдается только у здорового юноши с нормальным диском, а не у тех, у кого внутридисковое давление давно поет романсы в виде грыжи)))...


Иллюзий насчет чего? Что грыжа пройдет? Нет таких иллюзий. Вопрос в другом - как мы (ВЫ ) только что рассмотрели "производственный" процесс при занятиях на перекладине, вроде полезностей больше чем противопоказаний(имхо). Почему же не в одном комплексе ЛФК не фигурируют ссылки на занятие на перекладине? И вопрос не в том , что кто то может подтягиваться,а кто то может быть " телом", только полувисеть с упором на " полусогнутые". Ведь и в большинстве упражнений предназначенных для восстановления (укрепления) мышечного тонуса спины можно " перебрать", да и чего говорить, нее всем они и подходят. Все решается в процессе - попробовал, хуже не стало - продолжаем. Стало лучше? Wonderful! Продолжаем. А здесь полное молчание.. Поправьте если я где то не точен.
Далее продолжаем, с Вашего позволения. Итак с висом более-менее понятно (все индивидуально-ага?). Если же клиент решил усложнить вис, и подумал - спина спиной , но не забывать же о мышцах живота! И решил , а что будет если я в положении виса - ноги не касаются пола (поверхности), начну аккуратно подтягивать колени к груди, при этом максимально стараясь сохранить спину прямой. Так же плавно возвращаем ноги в исходное положение. Итог? Прямые мышцы живота в работе, мышцы бедер и таза(?) тоже не " скучают". Про плечевой пояс - тоже все в порядке (мышцы и связки совместно с руками уже достаточно окрепли-перестали болеть плечи, осанка стала " гордой"). А что думаю про это мышцы спины? Они - в перегрузке или не догрузке?
Про распятие - если не ошибаюсь люди умирали из-за собственных мышц. Дело видно в том , что как ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНО расписано в этой ветке про мышцы, они эти самые мышцы сами пытались регулировать положение тела на распятие. Что в конечном итоге приводило к летальному исходу. Как тот так. Если не прав то мудрый доктор поправит.


----------



## molotok05 (12 Окт 2012)

tortoise написал(а):


> я думаю, что разница между самостоятельным висом и когда за руки привязали начинается уже на уровне просто повисеть, так что, дорогой molotok05, не перескакивайте))))))


В общем-то я имел ввиду, скажет так полувис, это когда еще не получается просто висеть, а быть привязанным за руки.. это из другой темы =))).
Пытаюсь приучить жену к турнику на уровне, просто подойти взяться за перекладину и не много согнув ноги, попробовать изобразить положение тела похожее на полувис.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Окт 2012)

tortoise написал(а):


> а то у меня совсем не т сейчас времени в самостоятельно рыться,


При распятии осужденному обязательно фиксировали ноги. Причина этого желание продлить страдание . Тонкость тут в следующем. Тело растянуто на кресте, из за постоянного  мышечного напряжения, начинает "деревянеть". Мышцы плечевого пояса, дыхательная мускулатура спазмированны настолько, что осужденный не может сделать вдох. Для того что-бы ему глотнуть воздуха, он ДОЛЖЕН, опираясь на прибытые гвоздем ноги, привстать на них и ослабить натяжение и напряжение мышц груди и плечевого пояса. При этом руки фиксированные гвоздями в области срединного нерва начинают вращаться вокруг гвоздя. Стоит остановиться на форме гвоздей в то время. Гвозди были КОВАННЫЕ, не просто рубленная круглая проволка как сейчас, а кованные, как четырёхгранный штык, не шлифофанные, с заусеницами. При пробивании рук эти гвозди преребивали срединные нервы и кисть преобретала специфический вид. Когда осуденный подымался на прибитых ногах для вдоха, руки вращались и терли перебитыми нервами о ребра четырехгранного гвоздя.  Осужденный сам себя пытал. Когда нужно было ускорить смерть, осужденному просто перебивали (ломали) кости голени, он не мог привставать на них для опоры и задыхался не имея возможности сделать вдох.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Окт 2012)

molotok05 написал(а):


> Иллюзий насчет чего?Что грыжа пройдет?Нет таких иллюзий..


нет, иллюзий в том, что ухайдоханый диск раздвинет межтеловой промежуток.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Окт 2012)

molotok05 написал(а):


> Почему же не в одном комплексе ЛФК


этот вопрос нужно задать авторам этих комплексов)))))))
От себя скажу, что если бы вы авторам задали вопрос "а нафига вообще этот или другой комплекс, для чего, какую цель преследует?". то вы не услышали бы внятного ответа кроме как миф "УКРЕПЛЕНИЕ МЫШЦ". что при детальном анализе в принципе не соответствует реальности и является бредом.


molotok05 написал(а):


> .Ведь и в большинстве упражнений предназначенных для восстановления (укрепления) мышечного тонуса спины


 вот именно об этом бреде я и говорил выше)))))))))))
С какого перепугу автор посчитал, что у мышц наблюдается нехватка тонуса?)))))))))


molotok05 написал(а):


> .А что думаю про это мышцы спины? Они-в перегрузке или не догрузке?


 а им по барабану, они продолжают выполнять фиксацию корпуса содружественно отвечая на сокращение мускулатуры пресса и пояснично-подвздошной мышцы.
И вообще откуда вы взяли, что мышцы спины, постоянно и систематически тренируясь и работая нося тело вертикально, требуют укрепления? На чем основана эта бредовая идея? Так можно заняться укреплением например жевательных мышц))))). Необходимость и там и там аналогична))))


----------



## tortoise (12 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Тело растянуто на кресте, из за постоянного мышечного напряжения, начинает "деревянеть".


а если "на своих руках", т.е повиснуть самостоятельно мышцы же все равно одервенеют рано или поздно?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Окт 2012)

tortoise написал(а):


> а если "на своих руках", т.е повиснуть самостоятельно мышцы же все равно одервенеют рано или поздно?


конечно, если руки не привязать, то кисти отпустят и тело перестанет висеть.


----------



## molotok05 (12 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> этот вопрос нужно задать авторам этих комплексов)))))))
> И вообще откуда вы взяли, что мышцы спины, постоянно и систематически тренируясь и работая нося тело вертикально, требуют укрепления? На чем основана эта бредовая идея? Так можно заняться укреплением например жевательных мышц))))). Необходимость и там и там аналогична))))


Собственно взял из того, что если мышцы не тренировать, то видел во что они превращаются. Кстати - сердце, ведь тоже одна сплошная мышца и что - надо больше лежать, набирать вес, ведь ничего не поменяется, сердце оно и так сокращается? Насчет мышц спины и их укрепления - это получается бредовая идея? Хватает того, что они и так в тонусе? Хмм.
Жевательные мышцы - а ведь напрасно Вы так категоричны- пока не могу предоставить ссылку, но у тех людей которые "тренируют" жевательные мышцы той же жеврезинкой, укус намного сильнее чем у обычного человека.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2012)

molotok05 написал(а):


> укус намного сильнее чем у обычного человека.


А тренированные на долгий вис , будут дольше мучиться на дыбе!
Охо-хох!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Окт 2012)

molotok05 написал(а):


> Собственно взял из того, что если мышцы не тренировать,


вы не слышите меня)))) повторю счего вы взяли что мышцы позвоночника требуют тренеровки? Если человек не лежит в коме месяц и болеесли он поддерживает вертикальное положение тела , то его мышцы не требуют никакого усиления, ну раве что он решит на спине подымать камаз...



molotok05 написал(а):


> Кстати - сердце, ведь тоже одна сплошная мышца и что - надо больше лежать, набирать вес, ведь ничего не поменяется, сердце оно и так сокращается?


 поменяется, произойдет набор массы тела и сердечной мышце придется пахать в перегрузке прокачивая кровь через больший объём массы тела. У вас есть идея "фикс ",  укреплю мышцы и они позвоночнк будут держать.  Под эту идею вы подгоняете реальность))))))


molotok05 написал(а):


> Вы так категоричны


 я не категоричен я трезвомыслящий и когда кто-то что-то утверждает прошу это утверждение объяснить и аргументировать, не люблю неправду в любой форме от заблуждения и глупости до сознательного обмана.


----------



## molotok05 (13 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы не слышите меня =)))
> я не категоричен я трезвомыслящий и когда кто-то что-то утверждает прошу это утверждение объяснить и аргументировать, не люблю неправду в любой форме от заблуждения и глупости до сознательного обмана.


 Я Вас вижу =))).(Интернет вездесущ).Спасибо ,что хватает терпения объяснить,прояснить и рассказать!
А ведь именно так и есть,я по не знанию так и думал,что укрепляя мышцы спины,позвоночнику будет легче.
А оно вишь как =))).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Окт 2012)

YuDTa написал(а):


> А можете четко ответить на вопрос о полезности/вредности висения и подтягивания на турнике при выраженном сколиозе?


без разницы. Полезно, это когда, применяя процедуру (вис на перекладине,  в нашем случае) вы устраняете проблему, такого результата вы не получите. Плохо это когда применяя процедуру вы усугубляете ваше состояние, такой сценарий так же не реален, поэтому без разницы.


----------



## tortoise (16 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> .


Скажите, пожалуйста, когда проводят клинические испытания, при каком превышении эффекта плацебо препарат считается эффективным?
и в нашем случае спинных болей какова эффективность плацебо?
Встречала информацию, сейчас не могу найти, (может приснилось, или не так поняла) что эффект плацебо доходит до 50% случаев и если препарат превышает плацебо на 10% то он уже признается эффективным.
Это правда или я все же что то перепутала?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Окт 2012)

tortoise написал(а):


> Это правда или я все же что то перепутала?


 
правда)))


----------



## tortoise (16 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> правда)))


а можно какую-нибудь авторитетную ссылочку?


----------



## tortoise (16 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> правда)))


а 50%+10%- это касается только болей в спине? м.б. это относится к боли вообще?
т.к. в википедии, я помню про неоднозначность этого источника
"Типичный уровень положительного плацебо-эффекта в плацебо-контролируемых клинических испытаниях в среднем составляет 5-10 %, при этом его выраженность зависит от вида заболевания."

5 и 50 все жже несколько разные цыфири.......


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Окт 2012)

tortoise написал(а):


> 5 и 50 все жже несколько разные цыфири.......


 
хоть 5 уже хорошо, уже результат. Плохо когда 0,5%


----------



## tortoise (16 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> хоть 5 уже хорошо, уже результат. Плохо когда 0,5%


5, а тем более 10- это результат, я не спорю, хороший результат

правильно ли я поняла, что 50 мне все же приснились?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Окт 2012)

возможно и нет, у разных препаратов разная выраженность эффекта.


----------



## tortoise (16 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> возможно и нет, у разных препаратов разная выраженность эффекта.


у разных препаратов разная выраженность ЭФФЕКТА ПЛАЦЕБО?
наверное все же у разных заболеваний..........
и мне сейчас мысль в голову пришла, при болях в спине, лечим мы в первую очередь именно боль (или единственное что лечим- это боль), боль- это в большОй мере проблемы близкие к психиатрии, в психиатрии эффект плацебо значительно превышает этот эффект в других отраслях медицины, т.е. вполне может быть и 50%, наверное поэтому так трудно найти лекарства/препараты/процедуры от болей в спине, которые бы достоверно превышали бы это самый эффект.


----------



## tortoise (16 Окт 2012)

уф................
нашла!!!!!!!!
*КАК ЧАСТО ВСТРЕЧАЕТСЯ ПЛАЦЕБО-ЭФФЕКТ*
В литературе сообщают о значительных различиях частоты. Так, при лечении язвенной болезни желудка и двенадцатиперстной кишки положительный плацебо-эффект (доля заживления язвы) колебался от 19 до 79%, а при лечении циметидином — от 46 до 93%; после 4-6-недельного “лечения” препаратами плацебо заживление отмечено в 40-50% случаев (Scheurer U. et al., 1977).
Многочисленными исследованиями на многих тысячах лиц выявлено, что плацебо-эффект (один из трех видов) наблюдается в среднем у трети (33%) здоровых и больных различными заболеваниями. В литературе не удалось найти публикацию, в которой сообщалось бы о болезни (болезнях), при которых не установлено положительного плацебо-эффекта (Часар Г., 1981). Более того, указывают (Benson H., Friedman R., 1996), хотя и без ссылок на первоисточники, что плацебо дает выраженные клинические результаты при 60-90% заболеваний. Величина плацебо-эффекта, сообщаемая в литературе, специально подвергнута критическому методологическому и концептуальному анализу (Kienle G. S. et al., 1996).


----------



## Andrey108 (4 Янв 2013)

правда ли что кровоснабжение фибриозного кольца происходит от близлежащих мышц спины. и на основе этого, если увеличить обьем мышц ( например длинной при помощи гиперэкстензии)увеличится и кровоснабжение фибриозного кольца, при этом регенерация ткани произойдет быстрей ?


----------



## gudkov (5 Янв 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> правда ли что кровоснабжение фибриозного кольца происходит от близлежащих мышц спины. и на основе этого, если увеличить обьем мышц ( например длинной при помощи гиперэкстензии)увеличится и кровоснабжение фибриозного кольца, при этом регенерация ткани произойдет быстрей ?


 
У взрослого человека фиброзное кольцо вообще лишено кровоснабжения (нет сосудов).


----------



## Andrey108 (5 Янв 2013)

gudkov написал(а):


> У взрослого человека фиброзное кольцо вообще лишено кровоснабжения (нет сосудов).


тогда как же происходит наполнение пульпозного ядра ?


----------



## gudkov (6 Янв 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> тогда как же происходит наполнение пульпозного ядра ?


 
Диффузия через замыкательные пластинки позвонков. Вообще в теме все давно написано.


----------



## Andrey108 (6 Янв 2013)

gudkov написал(а):


> Диффузия через замыкательные пластинки позвонков. Вообще в теме все давно написано.


а  замыкательные пластинки позвонков через что кровоснабжаются ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Янв 2013)

через капилярный кровоток костной ткани, есть такие сосудики которые как червячки проходят в костную ткань и там ветсятся до артериол.


----------



## Andrey108 (8 Янв 2013)

спасиб,а капилярный кровоток костной ткани ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Янв 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> спасиб,а капилярный кровоток костной ткани ?


уточните, не понял вопрос...


----------



## Andrey108 (8 Янв 2013)

откуда поступает кровоток через каппиляры в замыкательные пластинки ? есть ли там мышцы с которых эти каппиляры направляются в замыкательные пластинки ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Янв 2013)

у людей нету))))
 вот тут посмотрите детально описанно как это выглядит у людей, почему данная инфа находится на этом сайте мне правда не понятно))) но сама информация абсолютно достоверна
http://lunark.com/vino1/spina16.htm


----------



## Andrey108 (8 Янв 2013)

я то почему спрашиваю, просто существует мнение что закачивание мышц вокруг позвоночника увеличивает кровоток в межвозвоночный диск, хочу разобраться или это так на самом деле)


----------



## Andrey108 (8 Янв 2013)

еще вопрос, что фиксирует позвонки в поясничном отделе от прогиба назад, передняя продольная связка ? если да, то как по снимкам мрт определить ее состояние ? также вопрос, при прогибе назад растягиваются ли волокна передней части фибриозного кольца ? меняет ли это давление внутри него ? можно ли по мрт увидеть разницу в плотности волокон передней и задней части фибриозного кольца ? заранее благодарен


----------



## Нася (30 Май 2013)

tortoise написал(а):


> Нася, вот Ваше февральское сообщение
> а это сентябрь
> не могу понять, это про одно и то же?
> стелька получилась не такая волшебная? или вы ей пользоваться перестали? или я что то не поняла?


Только сейчас увидела сообщение, сори. Вообщем так:
На тот момент стелька помогла и при том очень резко. Боль прошла, доктор отменил. Но я не каждый день хожу к доктору, и в организме идут всякие процессы. Сижу, хрущу, скручиваюсь, еще ангиной болела - все пошло на спину - караул. Вообщем, живая я и все по разному. Но позвоночник по МРТ лет на сто тянет, говорят, поэтому ждать, что от стельки раз и навседа пройдет спина неправильно, наверное. Что-то помогло - пишу, может и другим поможет. а как же еще..


----------



## vzdribadyk (6 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> может да, а может инет, может это участок мышечного спазма, или уже фиброза, без осмотра выяснить это крайне сложно.
> больможет распространятся по дерматому, миотому, склеротому, это названия областей  инервации кожи, мышц, костей одним корешком, а может распространятся зонально, по областям, например задняя поверхность бедра. Причиной боли там может служить как корешок S1, так и грушевидная мышца придавившая седалищный нерв, так и спазм мышц бицепса бедра.
> конечно))) так и есть, как правило нет изолированного варианта, часто идет комбинация нескольких вариантов и при хронизации процесса одни варианты исчезают, другие присоединяются, очень динамичный процесс. По этой причине нужен осмотр, кто знает что на сегодня у больного преобладает. Рекомендация по типу примите диклофенак универсальна но мягко говоря не совсем правильная.
> дизгемическим причинам, наверное можно, но опять таки баз осмотра это только предположение, надо видеть КАК наклоняется поясничный отдел, как друг за дружкой включаются ПДСы.
> ...


Скажите, что за препараты могут убрать фиброз?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Фев 2015)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Скажите, что за препараты могут убрать фиброз?


Например  инъекции кортикостероида в участок фиброза, или лидазы, но с ней могут быть проблемы...
Это вы свои триггера решили так лечить)))))?


----------



## vzdribadyk (8 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Например  инъекции кортикостероида в участок фиброза, или лидазы, но с ней могут быть проблемы...
> Это вы свои триггера решили так лечить)))))?


Я ничего не решил, а просто у вас спрашиваю, есть ли какой способ обратить фиброзную ткань в нормальную эластичную мышцу, вы сами пробовали кортикостероидами воздействовать на фиброз?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Фев 2015)

Естественно))) Регулярно это делаю, например при лечении тендинита надостной мышцы.


----------



## vzdribadyk (18 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Естественно))) Регулярно это делаю, например при лечении тендинита надостной мышцы.


ну и на сколько успешно, миофиброз поддается лечению?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Фев 2015)

успешно


----------



## doc (19 Фев 2015)

Если есть гистологические подтверждения, публикуйтесь. Произведёте сенсацию.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Фев 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Произведёте сенсацию.


Да не вопрос)))

 

Если есть желание проведите аналогию, как влияют кортикостероиды на фиброзную ткань  по примеру с тем каие последствия получают при введении дипроспана, или его аналогов, в ахилловое сухожилье.


----------



## vzdribadyk (20 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Да не вопрос)))
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 63052 Посмотреть вложение 63053
> 
> Если есть желание проведите аналогию, как влияют кортикостероиды на фиброзную ткань  по примеру с тем каие последствия получают при введении дипроспана, или его аналогов, в ахилловое сухожилье.


Разве на Рентгенографии можно увидеть миофиброз? Сколько в вашем случае, понадобилось введение инъекций в фиброзированую мышцу или сколько сеансов для пациента и использовались какие нибудь вспомогательные процедуры?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2015)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Разве на Рентгенографии можно увидеть миофиброз?


оно вам надо?))


----------



## vzdribadyk (20 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> оно вам надо?))


Ну не просто же так, я спрашиваю...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2015)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Ну не просто же так, я спрашиваю...


если не просто так тогда для чего?


----------



## vzdribadyk (20 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> если не просто так тогда для чего?


У меня подозрения на миофиброз, мышца как камень при пальпации, не эластичная и хрустит как хрящ...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2015)

Какая мышца? УЗИ делали?


----------



## vzdribadyk (20 Фев 2015)

.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2015)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> .





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> УЗИ делали?


----------



## vzdribadyk (20 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Какая мышца? УЗИ делали?


Мышцы сбоку шеи параллельно ушам, в грудном отделе позвоночника, что продольные мышцы, и где ребра в грудном отделе, что слева, что справа симметрично...УЗИ И МРТ делал, в описании про мышцы ничего патологического не увидели...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2015)

Значит нет фиброза, или имеем дело с фибромиалгией.


----------



## vzdribadyk (20 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> значит нет фиброза, или имеем делос фибромиалгией.


Но если даже фибромиалгия, мышца все равно же твердая как кость и не растягивается, что в ней такое еще за исключением фиброза образоваться?Что даже на МРТ не увидишь)что самое интересное, когда сильно давлю на эту мышцу, ни какой боли не ощущаю, она лишь причиняет скованность и дискомфорт, по типу инородного тела...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2015)

Сходите на УЗИ и попросите врача саму мышцу посмотреть, которая вас беспокоит, при фиброзе должна меняться эхогенность мышечной ткани, по идее.


----------



## vzdribadyk (20 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> сходите на УЗИ и попросите врача саму мышцу посмотреть, которая вас беспокоит, при фиброзе должна меняться эхогенность мышечной ткани, по идее.


Ок, ну Вы так и не ответили сколько надо проколоть кортикостеройдов?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2015)

Кортикостероиды применяют для локальной терапии. Например, тендинит,  или участок локального миоглиоза. Вы же описываете совершенно другой случай. То что Вы описали больше похоже на системную миопатию, а их достаточно много. Вот тут почитайте для полноты  понимания, чтобы мне не писать много.
http://health-ua.com/articles/1504.html


----------



## vzdribadyk (20 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> кортикостероиды применяют для локальной терапии. Напртмер тендинит,  или участок локального миоглиоза. Вы же описываете совершенно другой случай. То что вы описали больше похоже на системную миопатию, а их достаточно много. Вот тут почитайте для полноты  понимания, что бы мне не писать много.
> http://health-ua.com/articles/1504.html


Анализы все были в норме, а при миопатии с ними должны быть отклонения


----------



## vzdribadyk (20 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Кортикостероиды применяют для локальной терапии. Например, тендинит,  или участок локального миоглиоза. Вы же описываете совершенно другой случай. То что Вы описали больше похоже на системную миопатию, а их достаточно много. Вот тут почитайте для полноты  понимания, чтобы мне не писать много.
> http://health-ua.com/articles/1504.html


И вообще у меня до травмы мениска в колене не было проблем со спиной, после того как вырезали мениск внутренний на правом колене пошло поехало, нога правая укоротилась на 0.7 см и тогда сначала грудной отдел потом шея, поясница итд...И вот вырезанный мениск примерно и есть 0,7 см.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2015)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Анализы все были в норме, а при миопатии с ними должны быть отклонения


Конечно, вероятно причина Ваших ощущений не совсем в мышцах. Иногда наш мозг показывает нам то, чего нет. Укорочение на 0,7 не может вызывать изменений. Особенно если учесть, что на сегодня мениски, как правило, не удаляют, а только убирают оторвавшийся фрагмент.


----------



## vzdribadyk (21 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Конечно, вероятно причина Ваших ощущений не совсем в мышцах. Иногда наш мозг показывает нам то, чего нет. Укорочение на 0,7 не может вызывать изменений. Особенно если учесть, что на сегодня мениски, как правило, не удаляют, а только убирают оторвавшийся фрагмент.


Ну не знаю, тогда Мениск врач сказал удалил на 80 процентов, т.к была ручка лейка, симптомов фибромиалгии нет, т. к сил и энергии много, недавно отыграл весь турнир по футболу не хуже других, здоровых ребят, а вот почему мышцы фиброзировались не понятно ни кому, хорошо схожу еще раз на узи у другому врачу, и какие посоветуете мне сдать анализы?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Фев 2015)

Никакие, в анализах будет норма.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Никакие, в анализах будет норма.


Доктор Зинчук, кровь на Кальций-ион тоже бесполезно сдавать?
Я считаю, что повышенный уровень свободного Кальция в крови может говорить о наличии миогелоза (миогелоза).


----------



## vzdribadyk (24 Фев 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Никакие, в анализах будет норма.


Что Вы скажите, вот на это из статьи? 
Все физиологические эффекты кальция осуществляются его ионизированной формой: свертывание крови, мышечные сокращения, передача нервного импульса и многие другие.
И еще именно он "цементирует" мышцы при микротравмах, при хронических травмирующих повторяющихся нагрузках.
 Референсные значения:

1,05 – 1,23 ммоль/л


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Доктор Зинчук, кровь на Кальций-ион тоже бесполезно сдавать?
> Я считаю, что повышенный уровень свободного Кальция в крови может говорить о наличии миогелоза (миогелоза).


Не хочу много писать. Вот тут достаточно подробно и доходчиво.
http://helix.ru/kb/item/06-020


----------



## vzdribadyk (24 Апр 2015)




----------



## Евгений75 (16 Авг 2017)

С интересом прочитал всю тему, мозг вскипел и возникла неопределенность.
С одной стороны некие упражнения, назовём их для краткости ЛФК, нужны, с другой стороны бесполезны, в виду того, что от тренировки мышц ничего в позвоночнике не обновится. С третьей стороны целесообразно ничего не делать, а просто вести горизонтально-вертикальный образ жизни (не сидеть и не скрючиваться). А с четвертой стороны наиболее важные советы это "само пройдет", а если нет, то "дипроспан" нам во всём поможет".

Жалко, что в теме давно не было продолжения. Давайте попробуем реанимировать эту очень важную и очень полезную тему.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Авг 2017)

Евгений75 написал(а):


> С одной стороны некие упражнения, назовём их для краткости ЛФК, нужны, с другой стороны бесполезны, в виду того, что от тренировки мышц ничего в позвоночнике не обновится.


ЛФК нужна не только для позвоночника, а для всего организма.
Обновлять не надо в нём ничего) Нужно иметь эластичные мышцы, тогда позвоночнику, а в том числе и всему остальному будет лучше.


----------



## Евгений75 (16 Авг 2017)

Скажите, а есть ли более-менее универсальный комплекс ЛФК, так сказать экспертно выверенный? Чтобы уж не навредить, так сказать.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Авг 2017)

Евгений75 написал(а):


> более-менее универсальный комплекс ЛФК


Я собрала упражнения, удобные для меня, и добавила асаны из йоги, например "Приветствие Солнцу".
В основном упр-я на растяжку мышц.


----------

